# Prada Bags: Now Made in China for Italian Made Prices."



## Prada Psycho

Hi Guys! No, I'm not dead. Just resting my hand trying to stall off carpal tunnel surgery.  

I'm researching the latest curiosity from Prada.  If you have one of the suede lined bags that Prada has released in the last year or two, please do the following and post your findings here along with the style number, or better yet a photo.  

_Open the inside zippered pocket and pull it inside out.  There will be a white tag with a number and a dark blue tag that says Made In [wherever].  If you can get a pic of the tag, super. If not, just post where it says it's made.  
_ 
Finally, when posting your findings, please include where the bag was purchased (Prada boutique, Saks, NM or elsewhere).  

Seems Prada may be running phase two of the "Pleather"  saga, but I need some more research. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## minababe

here is the thread I made about my beauty.

http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/got-my-prada-bag-but-need-some-help-622398.html

like I'd tell you there is just a little white tag in the pocket that says 165. no tag with made in .. at all.


----------



## EMMY

PP you are such the detective!!!!! Thanx for your hard work...and miss your savvy posts woman!!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Nobody else?


----------



## vastare

I have some pictures of my Calf leather BN1904 with suede lining, Im trying to put pictures of it but its not allowing me. Inside says Made in China and the # is 208. It was purchased 1 month ago from Space in Woodbury Commons in NY. Please keep me updated of the findings as Im curious. Also if you need to see pictures help me how to put up or I can email the pics.


----------



## vastare

1


----------



## minababe

did they forget the "made in .. " sign at my bag??


----------



## Prada Psycho

minababe said:


> did they forget the "made in .. " sign at my bag??



Seems as though.....   Check this out:


















That's right, ladies and gents! Prada has pulled another fast one on us. First the Pleather Fiasco, now they are selling the couture line Prada (with couture line Prada price tags) and they are being manufactured in CHINA. 

This is going to make reselling Prada  bags a nightmare! Can you imagine someone getting a real Prada with a "Made in China" tag so carefully hidden away. Can you say "Paypal Dispute"?? 

We all know the _Linea Rossa_ line is Made in China, but it's priced accordingly. I have nothing against items made in China and own my share, but when Prada is selling "Made in Italy" bags at "Made in Italy" *prices* and they are being manufactured for next to nothing because of the low labor costs in  China?  

Sorry, folks. I'm done with Prada. This is completely unacceptable. I'm sick of this. It's deceptive as hell and I won't be supporting it any longer.


----------



## Prada Psycho

I also don't need to mention the nightmare that having REAL Pradas made in China will be for those of us working the "Authenticate This" thread.


----------



## Grace123

HOLY ****E!!!!


----------



## Grace123

I don't mind things made in China either, but I DO mind watching companies like Prada lower their costs and not pass it onto it's consumers or worse, RAISE the prices to the consumers.

I can get a Dooney & Bourke that's made in Italy now for about $500 bucks and the quality will be 2d to none. 

 to Prada and double that to the high brands that are secretly producing in China and hiding it.


----------



## HuskyLover

I agree wholeheartedly....shame on you Prada. What a crock. I'm done with them as well, that is just blatant deception, hiding the tag like that. There was a bag I was going to buy next week, but I'm not going to get it now, there are plenty of other bags out there!


----------



## Lexie2000

Oh How sad.....and deceptive. I'll buy some more Doonies too. At least what you see is what you get. Don't have to search through the inner pockets to find the crackerjack surprise.


----------



## minababe

Prada Psycho said:


> Seems as though.....   Check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1339309
> View attachment 1339310
> View attachment 1339311
> View attachment 1339312
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, ladies and gents! Prada has pulled another fast one on us. First the Pleather Fiasco, now they are selling the couture line Prada (with couture line Prada price tags) and they are being manufactured in CHINA.
> 
> This is going to make reselling Prada  bags a nightmare! Can you imagine someone getting a real Prada with a "Made in China" tag so carefully hidden away. Can you say "Paypal Dispute"??
> 
> We all know the _Linea Rossa_ line is Made in China, but it's priced accordingly. I have nothing against items made in China and own my share, but when Prada is selling "Made in Italy" bags at "Made in Italy" *prices* and they are being manufactured for next to nothing because of the low labor costs in  China?
> 
> Sorry, folks. I'm done with Prada. This is completely unacceptable. I'm sick of this. It's deceptive as hell and I won't be supporting it any longer.



but that means not all suede bags are made in china.
I don't think my bag is made in china because I do not have that made in china tag in my bag. so it seems like they put the tag in all bags which are made in china.
it's bad enough prada made some bags in china though ..


----------



## lola73

Hi Prada Psycho - it's not just Prada who are doing this.  I know more  about Mulberry bags but they are now manufacturing in Turkey, China and  Spain.  It's all done for reasons of cost.  When it comes to resale the  bags with a "Made in England" tag are much more sought after.

My new-to-me Prada bag arrived last week from a fellow tpf'er that I  know outside of here.  It's probably about a year old and is the BN1889  in soft calf.  It has a brown leather tag inside with "Made in Italy"  and the small white numbered tag is inside the zipped pocket.  So it  would seem that Prada are proud to declare when a bag is made in Italy  but like to hide away the "Made in China" label.

Here's a couple of photos.  Sorry they are just taken on the iphone but I hope the info helps.


----------



## Prada Psycho

lola73 said:


> It has a brown leather tag inside with "Made in Italy"  and the small white numbered tag is inside the zipped pocket.  *So it  would seem that Prada are proud to declare when a bag is made in Italy  but like to hide away the "Made in China" label.*​


​ 

You got THAT right!


----------



## Prada Psycho

minababe said:


> *but that means not all suede bags are made in china.*.




You are correct: not all bags with the suede lining are Made in China. Some are made it Italy, but some are also made in Romania.  I found out yesterday from a reliable source that Prada has/had a list at one time of where each of their bags were made.  Love to get my hot hands on that one. 

The only way to know what we're getting in terms of provenance is to actually pull out the lining of the inside zippered pocket and have a look at the tag.   Obviously those of us that do our shopping online don't have that luxury...


----------



## Prada Psycho

lola73 said:


> Hi Prada Psycho - it's not just Prada who are doing this.  I know more  about Mulberry bags but they are now manufacturing in Turkey, China and  Spain. * It's all done for reasons of cost.*  When it comes to resale the  bags with a "Made in England" tag are much more sought after.





A good many of the Miu Miu bags have been manufactured in Turkey for several years now, but Miu Miu is a much less expensive line than Prada proper (well, it used to be--I haven't priced them lately).  The problem I have with Prada doing this is two fold:  The incredible subterfuge that they've gone to hide this from its customers and the fact that THEY are saving a shyteload of money on their manufacturing costs, but they clearly aren't passing that along to their customers.  Dishonest business practices don't sit well with me where my money is concerned.  




It takes a lot more than a PRADA label stuck on a bag to make it a Prada bag in my mind. Being made anywhere except Italy cheapens it.  Since they're doing this, the logos should  be changed from:

_*PRADA
MILANO*_

to 

_*PRADA
SHANGHAI* _


It certainly would be more honest. :true:


----------



## lola73

There's been a similiar discussion on the Mulberry thread about this, after Mulberry said that they would not be siting a second factory in the UK. Many of Mulberry's bags are now made abroad at cheaper locations, but the price to the consumer remains the same (although the wages to the worker who makes the bag is less than Mulberry will pay their UK staff). It's all being done in the name of profit, and with globalisation a company can manufacture in a cheaper cost-base country and ship anywhere in the world.
I don't like it anymore than you do and when I saw your thread, the first thing I did was check my new bag for the Made In Label. If it had been "Made in China" - I would have been disappointed. I can go to any high street store for a bag made in China and it's not what I want when I spend a significant amount of money on a bag. That is for two reasons - not just a question over quality & feeling ripped off, but I have issues with how China treats it's citizens.


----------



## vastare

If you go to Pradagroup.com and go through the years of innovation and when you come to 2010 it says they have a "made in____" line where bags have been manufactured in different countries mainly China. And jute sandals manufactured in India bacause Jute is a famous to that region.So was that a disclaimer?


----------



## Prada Psycho

vastare said:


> If you go to Pradagroup.com and go through the years of innovation and when you come to 2010 it says they have a "made in____" line where bags have been manufactured in different countries mainly China. And jute sandals manufactured in India bacause Jute is a famous to that region.*So was that a disclaimer?*




Sounds more like a cop out when you read their latest profit margins.

Prada Group Press Release: September 17, 2010 

By the by, I didn't see anything that specifically said that China was manufacturing bags, just that Prada has opened new boutiques in China. Can you post that here?


----------



## missfiggy

Oh dear - it's not just suede and it's not just China - see this one which I've taken from a poster at the AT forum. And I'm with Lola73 - I won't buy ANYTHING made in China. It's my personal protest and boycott because of their appalling human rights record.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Oh dear - it's not just suede and it's not just China - see this one which I've taken from a poster at the AT forum. And I'm with Lola73 - I won't buy ANYTHING made in China. It's my personal protest and boycott because of their appalling human rights record.



Which post was this?  I didn't see it on a quick glance and it's too much to go back and forth between the auctions.  I knew MM was made in Turkey, but I didn't know they'd snuck Prada over there, too. 

Think I'll stick with the older bags. At least I know THEY were made in Italy.


----------



## minababe

turkey isn't the same for me like china.
the most of the jeans we all are wearing are made in turkey. they have the best substances.

personally I don't find it that bad that I would change the name to shangai. because the brand prada is italian not the production.

@ lola73
thanks a lot for your pics. I have to take a second look at my bag, I don't find the made in tag yet.


----------



## missfiggy

missfiggy said:


> Oh dear - it's not just suede and it's not just China - see this one which I've taken from a poster at the AT forum. And I'm with Lola73 - I won't buy ANYTHING made in China. It's my personal protest and boycott because of their appalling human rights record.


 


Prada Psycho said:


> Which post was this? I didn't see it on a quick glance and it's too much to go back and forth between the auctions. I knew MM was made in Turkey, but I didn't know they'd snuck Prada over there, too.
> 
> Think I'll stick with the older bags. At least I know THEY were made in Italy.


 
Post #4076


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Post #4076



Thanks! I'd have NEVER found that!


----------



## pamelaprada

vastare said:


> I have some pictures of my Calf leather BN1904 with suede lining, Im trying to put pictures of it but its not allowing me. Inside says Made in China and the # is 208. It was purchased 1 month ago from Space in Woodbury Commons in NY. Please keep me updated of the findings as Im curious. Also if you need to see pictures help me how to put up or I can email the pics.



Same! Except mine's from the Space in CA (Cabazon outlet).


----------



## ecmf

this is actually very interesting to me. i purchased my first (and last) prada on Sunday. to see the entire story click here http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/please-help-my-first-prada-has-faulty-strap-670911.html

now it didnt have suede lining and the tag said made in italy but after 2 of them were faulty im starting to wonder if they really were made in italy or maby they were made in China with an Italy tag?? i gave the bags back and took my money and im sorry i didnt take more pics of the bags first. but it would make a lot more sence to me if the bag was made in china casue the tag was also hidden very well in the bottom of the pocket. 

so strange imo



Prada Psycho said:


> Seems as though..... Check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1339309
> View attachment 1339310
> View attachment 1339311
> View attachment 1339312
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, ladies and gents! Prada has pulled another fast one on us. First the Pleather Fiasco, now they are selling the couture line Prada (with couture line Prada price tags) and they are being manufactured in CHINA.
> 
> This is going to make reselling Prada bags a nightmare! Can you imagine someone getting a real Prada with a "Made in China" tag so carefully hidden away. Can you say "Paypal Dispute"??
> 
> We all know the _Linea Rossa_ line is Made in China, but it's priced accordingly. I have nothing against items made in China and own my share, but when Prada is selling "Made in Italy" bags at "Made in Italy" *prices* and they are being manufactured for next to nothing because of the low labor costs in China?
> 
> Sorry, folks. I'm done with Prada. This is completely unacceptable. I'm sick of this. It's deceptive as hell and I won't be supporting it any longer.


 


minababe said:


> but that means not all suede bags are made in china.
> I don't think my bag is made in china because I do not have that made in china tag in my bag. so it seems like they put the tag in all bags which are made in china.
> it's bad enough prada made some bags in china though ..


 


Prada Psycho said:


> A good many of the Miu Miu bags have been manufactured in Turkey for several years now, but Miu Miu is a much less expensive line than Prada proper (well, it used to be--I haven't priced them lately). The problem I have with Prada doing this is two fold: The incredible subterfuge that they've gone to hide this from its customers and the fact that THEY are saving a shyteload of money on their manufacturing costs, but they clearly aren't passing that along to their customers. Dishonest business practices don't sit well with me where my money is concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes a lot more than a PRADA label stuck on a bag to make it a Prada bag in my mind. Being made anywhere except Italy cheapens it. Since they're doing this, the logos should be changed from:
> 
> _*PRADA*_
> _*MILANO*_
> 
> to
> 
> _*PRADA*_
> _*SHANGHAI* _
> 
> 
> It certainly would be more honest. :true:


----------



## missfiggy

Glad you got your money back OP.  I've just checked my suede and it's definitely Made in Italy so it's a keeper.


----------



## Prada Psycho

ecmf said:


> this is actually very interesting to me. i purchased my first (and last) prada on Sunday. to see the entire story click here http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/please-help-my-first-prada-has-faulty-strap-670911.html
> 
> now it didnt have suede lining and the tag said made in italy but after 2 of them were faulty im starting to wonder if they really were made in italy or maby they were made in China with an Italy tag?? i gave the bags back and took my money and im sorry i didnt take more pics of the bags first. but it would make a lot more sence to me if the bag was made in china casue the tag was also hidden very well in the bottom of the pocket.
> 
> so strange imo



If you laid eyes on a tag that  said "Made in Italy" it was definitely made in Italy.  The rules of international commerce (as I understand them, anyway) require placing the country of manufacture tags in everything now.  Doesn't matter what the item is or the company.

Also, it's not just the suede lined bags.  Some of them are made in Italy.  The only way anyone can tell with 100% certainty is to look for the "Made in [wherever]" tag.  Don't assume because it says "Prada Milano" on either the outside or inside metal/leather tags that it's made in Italy.  

Good example:  I recently ordered a Lancel bag. Clearly stamped  "Lancel Paris" on the outside label and inside label.  All the information that came with it talked about how wonderful Paris was and how special this _French _company is.  I pull the lining out, lo and behold: MADE IN CHINA.  I did some research on that one and sure enough, this dyed in the wool French company has been farming out their bags for manufacture to China the past several years.

I'm done with the whole thing.   I've sold all but two of my older leather Pradas and my three nylon Pradas.  The only new bags I'm buying now are Cole Haan, Michael Kors and bags that I know for fact are made in China or Indonesia, etc without having to rifle through the bag looking for "made in" tags.  They are also priced accordingly. This is what bites about Prada sneaking the Made in China bags into their higher end bags: the prices are no different than the bags made in Italy.  If I buy an Italian bag, by gawd, I want it MADE in Italy. If it's a French bag, I want it MADE in France.  

Rant over.....


----------



## Grace123

Prada Psycho said:


> If you laid eyes on a tag that  said "Made in Italy" it was definitely made in Italy.  The rules of international commerce (as I understand them, anyway) require placing the country of manufacture tags in everything now.  Doesn't matter what the item is or the company.
> 
> Also, it's not just the suede lined bags.  Some of them are made in Italy.  The only way anyone can tell with 100% certainty is to look for the "Made in [wherever]" tag.  Don't assume because it says "Prada Milano" on either the outside or inside metal/leather tags that it's made in Italy.
> 
> Good example:  I recently ordered a Lancel bag. Clearly stamped  "Lancel Paris" on the outside label and inside label.  All the information that came with it talked about how wonderful Paris was and how special this _French _company is.  I pull the lining out, lo and behold: MADE IN CHINA.  I did some research on that one and sure enough, this dyed in the wool French company has been farming out their bags for manufacture to China the past several years.
> 
> *I'm done with the whole thing.   I've sold all but two of my older leather Pradas and my three nylon Pradas.  The only new bags I'm buying now are Cole Haan, Michael Kors and bags that I know for fact are made in China or Indonesia, etc without having to rifle through the bag looking for "made in" tags.  They are also priced accordingly. This is what bites about Prada sneaking the Made in China bags into their higher end bags: the prices are no different than the bags made in Italy.  If I buy an Italian bag, by gawd, I want it MADE in Italy. If it's a French bag, I want it MADE in France.*
> 
> Rant over.....


----------



## aptreex

Very interesting!

My v.d. bag (BN1777) has 2 of those white tags (1, 31) and the small black Made in Italy tag attached to the white tags inside the pocket lining. So I guess just pointing out that sometimes they "hide" the Made in Italy tag as well.

Out of curiosity, what are these white tags with numbers on them? Fashionphile seems to always show a photo of this white tag on the bags they sell.. And I'm always like "What is this? Why do I care? Should I care?"  I guess now we should care!


tree


----------



## Prada Psycho

aptreex said:


> Very interesting!
> 
> My v.d. bag (BN1777) has 2 of those white tags (1, 31) and the small black Made in Italy tag attached to the white tags inside the pocket lining. So I guess just pointing out that sometimes they "hide" the Made in Italy tag as well.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what are these white tags with numbers on them? Fashionphile seems to always show a photo of this white tag on the bags they sell.. And I'm always like "What is this? Why do I care? Should I care?"  I guess now we should care!
> 
> 
> tree



Yes, that's also where you'll find the Made in Italy tag on certain styles. 

Honestly, I've never been 100% clear on those white tags myself. As best I can decipher, it's the number of the bag. What I mean: say Prada made 100 of your BN1777 style bag. Yours is the 31st of that style made. Make sense?  

Now whether or not that's what it means? No idea! 

Bottom line, the white tags mean NOTHING in terms of authenticating a Prada bag (since the fakes have them, too), so I don't understand why so many sellers put so much emphasis on them.


----------



## ecmf

sorry to hear about your lancel bag. I guess I was just shocked by the poor quality as it was my first prada bag and 2 were faulty kwim. I'm going back to lv thank you and I know now made in Italy doesn't always mean better quality. I still can't get over that how a brand like prada could put up with or work with such cr:&. 

ok I'll stop ranting now too lol 





Prada Psycho said:


> If you laid eyes on a tag that  said "Made in Italy" it was definitely made in Italy.  The rules of international commerce (as I understand them, anyway) require placing the country of manufacture tags in everything now.  Doesn't matter what the item is or the company.
> 
> Also, it's not just the suede lined bags.  Some of them are made in Italy.  The only way anyone can tell with 100% certainty is to look for the "Made in [wherever]" tag.  Don't assume because it says "Prada Milano" on either the outside or inside metal/leather tags that it's made in Italy.
> 
> Good example:  I recently ordered a Lancel bag. Clearly stamped  "Lancel Paris" on the outside label and inside label.  All the information that came with it talked about how wonderful Paris was and how special this _French _company is.  I pull the lining out, lo and behold: MADE IN CHINA.  I did some research on that one and sure enough, this dyed in the wool French company has been farming out their bags for manufacture to China the past several years.
> 
> I'm done with the whole thing.   I've sold all but two of my older leather Pradas and my three nylon Pradas.  The only new bags I'm buying now are Cole Haan, Michael Kors and bags that I know for fact are made in China or Indonesia, etc without having to rifle through the bag looking for "made in" tags.  They are also priced accordingly. This is what bites about Prada sneaking the Made in China bags into their higher end bags: the prices are no different than the bags made in Italy.  If I buy an Italian bag, by gawd, I want it MADE in Italy. If it's a French bag, I want it MADE in France.
> 
> Rant over.....


----------



## minababe

I don't like this whole topic 

favorable that I can't find this made in .. tag in my bag .. that's really weird .. that bothers me ..:wondering


----------



## Prada Psycho

minababe said:


> I don't like this whole topic
> 
> favorable that I can't find this made in .. tag in my bag .. that's really weird .. that bothers me ..:wondering




You really have to dig to find it.  Which bag are you talking about?


----------



## hsensi

I didn't realize this was buried in this thread. I wonder if the title of this thread should be modified. I am absolutely horrified.   I can not believe what I am seeing and reading. Seriously, made in CHINA?  Ugh. 

Sorry Prada, you've lost me too...


----------



## marose28

it's been so long since i bought a prada handbag.  i was looking at a prada nylon the other day and thanks to this thread, first thing i checked was the 'made in' tag. i refuse to pay a designer price for an italian-branded purse that is made in China.  The bag was made in italy... it went home with me.


----------



## Prada Psycho

marose28 said:


> it's been so long since i bought a prada handbag.  i was looking at a prada nylon the other day and thanks to this thread, first thing i checked was the 'made in' tag. i refuse to pay a designer price for an italian-branded purse that is made in China.  The bag was made in italy... it went home with me.



That's what drives me nuts.  Not too long before I got the "Made in China" leather/suede bag, I bought a Prada nylon messenger. A very nice one, but nevertheless it was nylon. THAT was made in Italy.  

Yep, Prada wants too much money to have to rifle through bags looking for provenance tags.  Besides, I've been enjoying the Cole Haan and Michael by Michael Kors that I've purchased recently, so my bank account is VERY happy with Prada's subterfuge.


----------



## marose28

oh gawd, i really have to visit more of tpf's subforums.  i need to discover new brands to like that do not cost an arm and a leg.  I'm sure my DH would like that.  well, at least Prada's mainly off the table for me right now - ok, except for that small nylon messenger with saffiano straps.  it was yummy.


----------



## Firecracker

Hi ladies, I second hsensi's opinion that the title of this thread may need to be changed. Just last week, I bought a Prada bag that turned out to be made in Turkey. However, as I really love the design and it appears quite well-made, I will most probably be keeping it. For all we know, maybe Turkish craftmanship is superior to Italian craftmanship?


----------



## thithi

it's sad... i noticed that MJ was making bags in Hungary and Vietnam as well, but still raising prices on their bags.  not cool.


----------



## weezer

^^ Yeah, my more recent MJ bags (circa 2010-present) are also made other countries (Hungary, Romania) but when I emailed the MJ company to inquire about this, I never received a reply. I stopped buying MJ bags because the quality in my opinion, isn't what it used to be like 10 or so years ago. Cannot write this in the MJ forum of course

Anyway,I hope Prada doesn't continue to manfacture their bags cheaply while selling it to us at full-price. I think I am still going to buy another Saffiano Lux and a Vitello Daino tote in the near future but we'll see...


----------



## Yikkie

I agree - I will not pay premium designer price for a bag that's made in China. This is exactly the thing that put me off Coach and Burberry, which I used to favour.


----------



## wantmoreshoes75

It really is a shame. I'm seeing more bags being made in China. I was checking out a bag this morning on Beyond the Rack, almost bought it, but I had second thoughts because it was made in China.


----------



## drizall

Yikkie said:


> I agree - I will not pay premium designer price for a bag that's made in China. This is exactly the thing that put me off Coach and Burberry, which I used to favour.



hear hear!


----------



## browneyesblue

I just got a beautiful Prada bag from Wardow and it was made in Italy!! YAY!


----------



## Prada Psycho

browneyesblue said:


> I just got a beautiful Prada bag from Wardow and it was made in Italy!! YAY!




Which one? No style numbers. That makes my brain explode. Me need PICS!!


----------



## peace1029

where do i see the 'made in xxxx'? say, for bn1336 or 1792? 
i never knew the bags are made in china  how about those from joanna/hawaii?


----------



## Prada Psycho

peace1029 said:


> where do i see the 'made in xxxx'? say, for bn1336 or 1792?
> i never knew the bags are made in china  how about those from joanna/hawaii?




I never know the Prada style numbers, so I don't know which bags those are.  Generally, you'll find the Made in XXXXX tag in one of three places:

1) The older bags will actually say Made in Italy on the rectangular metal tag on the inside of the bag.

2) The past few years, you'll find a leather tag sewn into the bag's main compartment's lining near the bottom of the bag. On most Prada bags (if not all), it's very easy to reach into the bag and pull the lining outside of the bag. The leather tag will be sewn into the side seam near the bottom of the bag.  It's either stamped with paint or embossed.

3) On the new (and sneaky) Prada bags, you have to pull the inside zippered pocket inside out.  The Made in XXXX will be at the literal bottom of the side seam. They've intentionally hidden it deep into the seam, so it takes some looking.

All of this varies from style to style, so there are no set rules.


Go back and look at some of the tags in this thread that people have posted. That should help you know what to look for.  

In reference to Joanna, it's my understanding that the boutiques tend to only sell Made in Italy bags and the Space Outlets are the ones that get the Made in XXXXX, but I wouldn't take that as set in stone. Basically if you want to know: find the tag.

Or as in MY case, stick to Prada bags that are at least 4 years old or older...


----------



## hsensi

Thank you PP for changing the title of this thread.  People need to know and I know I ignored this thread for weeks since I didn't have a suede lined bag.  
I am heartbroken that they have gone this route.


----------



## windy55

Wow...so glad I just purchased my first Prada. :wondering


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Out of curiosity after I saw this thread I checked my *non-suede* lined Prada Vitello Shine Tote tags, purchased Aug. 2010. It was located in the main inside compartment on  the back lower left side (bag facing forward) and it said 'Made in Italy' code # 180. I did take a pic of the 'Made in Italy' but the code would not show because I do not have a 'micro' option on my camera. I know this isn't the bag you were asking for, but I fell better knowing I paid $$$ on a bag that was not made in China.


----------



## audifred

Prada Psycho said:


> it's my understanding that the boutiques tend to only sell Made in Italy bags and the Space Outlets are the ones that get the Made in XXXXX, but I wouldn't take that as set in stone. Basically if you want to know: find the tag.


 
Just as an addendum to your information on the bags, I can confirm that many of the leather wallets found are made in Spain.

The funny thing is that a Boutique SA here in Australia told me last Saturday that although the label states made in Spain, it is only the leather that originates in Spain, but the wallets are stitched in Italy.

I do not believe him to be honest, as such labelling would contravene legislation here in Australia, and I doubt that Prada would risk being fined ($10,000 maximum  fine) and being shamed.

The relevant legislation here being the Commerce (Trade Descriptions) Act 1905, and the Commerce (Imports) Regulations.

In short, MADE IN SPAIN means MADE IN SPAIN, not MADE IN ITALY OF SPANISH LEATHER. 

Regarding the labelling found deep inside the pocket wells of the bags, that MAY already be in contravention of the relevant legislation as the legislation requires that "the trade description (Made in China for example) to be in the form of a principal label or brand affixed IN A PROMINENT POSITION and in as permanent a manner as practicable to the goods"....etc (of no relevance to this point).

Thankyou for posting the information on the Made In China issue, PP, as it added a new dimension to my search for a new wallet this past weekend.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Count me in as one irked by this!

This situation is also discussed in this old thread, and see post #15, where the Prada CEO does talk about "Made in China"

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/loewe-and-celine-made-in-china-92362.html


----------



## frzsri

Wow, this thread freaked me out as I just got my first Prada bag last month as an anniversary present I haven't even used it yet, thought I'll wait till our anniversary get away to officially wear it.
I immediately scooted off to check and  it's made in Italy. Bought in Paris as per receipt.
Pics below:


----------



## HHPmom

favoritethingshawaii said:


> Count me in as one irked by this!
> 
> This situation is also discussed in this old thread, and see post #15, where the Prada CEO does talk about "Made in China"
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/loewe-and-celine-made-in-china-92362.html


 
There are a few threads floating on the internet somewhere that said the "Made in Italy" tag doesn't mean much either. There is a belief that Italian craftsmanship is superior. But nowadays some fashion houses use Chinese immigrants living in Italy to make their products. The labor is less expensive but doesn't have the sweat shop image. I don't mean to say Chinese craftsmanship is not good. But there are some of us who believe in the Italian knowledge and skills of making leather goods that are passed on through generations. So if the tags say Made in Italy, your bags/goods could be made by Chinese, not Italians.


----------



## Prada Psycho

HHPmom said:


> There are a few threads floating on the internet somewhere that said the "Made in Italy" tag doesn't mean much either. *There is a belief that Italian craftsmanship is superior.* But nowadays some fashion houses use Chinese immigrants living in Italy to make their products. The labor is less expensive but doesn't have the sweat shop image. I don't mean to say Chinese craftsmanship is not good. *But there are some of us who believe in the Italian knowledge and skills of making leather goods that are passed on through generations.* So if the tags say Made in Italy, your bags/goods could be made by Chinese, not Italians.




This is *not* my issue at all. It's the fact that Prada bags that are made in China are *far* less for Prada to produce than the exact bag being produced in Italy, yet we pay the premium price whether it was made in China, Italy or Timbuktu.


----------



## HHPmom

Prada Psycho said:


> This is *not* my issue at all. It's the fact that Prada bags that are made in China are *far* less for Prada to produce than the exact bag being produced in Italy, yet we pay the premium price whether it was made in China, Italy or Timbuktu.


 
I hear you. I just wanted to put the info out there in case some people are not aware. When fashion houses use Chinese immigrants living in Italy, it's still cheaper than Italian craftsmen. But it's way less costly when they are "Made in China". I agree that those goods "Made in China"should not carry the same price tags that are "Made in Italy".


----------



## Sophistry

I think the nationality of a skilled trades person matters very little; generations of Italian knowledge can easily pass to a non Italian.   Made in China has a much different connotation than Made in Italy, but the ethnicity of the person making the bag is not what should be questioned, and makes me for one mighty uncomfortable.


----------



## HHPmom

No, nationality has nothing to do with skills. But the trade secrets are usually passed on within the family. I don't think people like to pass on the knowledge, trade secrets to outside family circle, whether it's leather or even jewelry making methods.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Sophistry said:


> I think the nationality of a skilled trades person matters very little; generations of Italian knowledge can easily pass to a non Italian.   Made in China has a much different connotation than Made in Italy, but the ethnicity of the person making the bag is not what should be questioned, and makes me for one mighty uncomfortable.




Again, this issue has nothing to do with the nationality of the craftsperson. It has to do with paying premium prices for items that are being made at insanely cheap manufacturing costs to Prada, who is NOT passing the savings to its customers.  

It's no secret it's cheaper to set up a factory in China, pay sub-minimum wages to workers that crank out the same item as the workers in Italy (who are paid considerably more).


----------



## Sophistry

Prada Psycho said:


> Again, this issue has nothing to do with the nationality of the craftsperson. It has to do with paying premium prices for items that are being made at insanely cheap manufacturing costs to Prada, who is NOT passing the savings to its customers.
> 
> It's no secret it's cheaper to set up a factory in China, pay sub-minimum wages to workers that crank out the same item as the workers in Italy (who are paid considerably more).





I believe we two are in robust agreement.


----------



## Sophistry

HHPmom said:


> No, nationality has nothing to do with skills. But the trade secrets are usually passed on within the family. I don't think people like to pass on the knowledge, trade secrets to outside family circle, whether it's leather or even jewelry making methods.



I think the days of family trade secrets, even in Italy are well passed.


----------



## Graciella

I agree with most posts here that it is plain wrong of Prada to produce stuff in China and other low wage countries and yet charging the premium for them in the boutiques. I would however like to add that even if a bag is made in Italy that doesnt's automatically mean it was made by an Italian paid an Italian wage: many Chinese and other illegal immigrants work in barns in Italy for Italian luxury brands, usually coordinated by the maffia. Read for instance Safiano's Gommora, about the maffia's control of luxury industries in Italy, or Dana Thomas' Deluxe.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Prada Psycho said:


> Again, this issue has nothing to do with the nationality of the craftsperson. It has to do with paying premium prices for items that are being made at insanely cheap manufacturing costs to Prada, *who is NOT passing the savings to its customers.  *
> 
> It's no secret it's cheaper to set up a factory in China, pay sub-minimum wages to workers that crank out the same item as the workers in Italy (who are paid considerably more).



why in the world would Prada want to save their customers money? they are a business,  a luxury goods business, they are all about maximizing profit. as long as there is demand for their goods at the higher price they will continue to sell it like that while constantly looking for ways to drive down their cost.  it's simply good business.


----------



## Graciella

^ it's good business from a capitalist, new-world, consumer instead of customer/client point of view, it's bad business when it comes to the authenticity and heritage of the brand - they've killed their almost 100 year old heritage by cutting down on the costs and thus on the quality. It's alright to make a profit, but seriously, how much profit does one need? How much money does any individual (or luxury brand owning family) really need? Why can Hermes keep up the great quality they've been offering for over a century whilst other so called high end brands keep increasing their prices but lowering the quality of their goods? Some of those Prada bags are almost as expensive as H bags (for instance the knitted one at 3000 euros - I'd rather have an Hermes Victoria for 2900 euros), but seriously lack in quality and crafsmanship. The same goes for Chanel, and Mulberry, which has increased its prices dramatically over the past 2 years or so, but the quality of the bags is lacking (I've returned one because the stitching was horrible, and have not bought any more as most ones in the store look cheap and smell like plastic). Many more brands will follow I guess. We all have to be careful and considerate when it comes to spending our hard earned cash on so called luxury goods that really are not that luxe anymore, whether they're made in China or Italy


----------



## Prada Psycho

mundodabolsa said:


> _*why in the world would Prada want to save their customers money*_? they are a business, a luxury goods business, they are all about maximizing profit. *as long as there is demand for their goods at the higher price *they will continue to sell it like that while constantly looking for ways to drive down their cost. it's simply good business.




It's money they won't be getting out of MY wallet any more (and I could stock a boutique with all the Prada bags, shoes, accessories, etc. that I've purchased over the years.).  Will they go out of business because I boycott Prada? Of course not, but I'll sleep better. 




Graciella said:


> ^ it's good business from a capitalist, new-world, consumer instead of customer/client point of view, it's bad business when it comes to the authenticity and heritage of the brand - *they've killed their almost 100 year old heritage *by cutting down on the costs and thus on the quality. It's alright to make a profit, but seriously, how much profit does one need?




Amen to that!  Therein lies a lot of my disgust with Prada.


----------



## Firecracker

Hi ladies, I was disappointed when I realised that my very first Prada bag is in fact made in Turkey. However, what bugged me is not so much where the bag is made as I believe in paying for good craftsmanship (and there is no particular group of people who can monopolise that). What is troubling is how Prada tagged the bag.

When the bag is opened, the metal tag on the lining says, "Prada Milano", which leads one to think of the bag as being made in Italy. However, the bottom of the zippered inner compartment (quite a struggle to reach that part) reveals a "Made in Turkey" tag. 

If Prada really has confidence in the quality of the Turkish-produced (or Chinese-produced) bags, they should be upfront about it and have a tag that says "Prada, Made in Turkey", rather than "Prada Milano". 

It seems that Prada now hopes that their customers will pay for quality rather than the origins of the bag, which is arguably not an unreasonable position. However, if they really want to come across as being sincere, they should proudly display where the bags are really made and trust their customers' judgment. 

As apparent from the success of Apple's products, customers are still willing to pay a premium for a made in China product - so long as the quality reflects the price.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ok, that's it! I'm glad I've cured from Prada bug long time ago. I'm sticking to Celine! I don't mind having a bag made in China (my new DKNY bag was made in China and I love it!) but paying that much money for a Prada bag made in China? Hell no! If I had a Prada bag made in China I would feel that the bag is no different from those knock-off Prada bags.


----------



## Prada Psycho

dangerouscurves said:


> Ok, that's it! I'm glad I've cured from Prada bug long time ago. I'm sticking to Celine! ****I don't mind having a bag made in China (my new DKNY bag was made in China and I love it!) but paying that much money for a Prada bag made in China? Hell no!* If I had a Prada bag made in China I would feel that the bag is no different from those knock-off Prada bags.




***Yep.  Absolutely agreed. I've mentioned this before, but I have lots of Made in China bags, but they were priced accordingly. 

The "knock-off" analogy entered my mind early on  with respect to the resale market.  Let's face it. Not every buyer on eBay knows all these intimate details about Prada bags like we do here.  I can just imagine selling a _Made in China_ Prada to someone. Hide and watch: here comes the "Not As Represented" dispute from eBay/Paypal.  Thing is, I'm not sure that eBay/PP would side with the seller of a _Made in China_ Prada either since Prada just started this crapola and it's a _*well kept*_ secret for the most part.  That's seriously scary.


----------



## browneyesblue

Oh goodness.....I am seriously scratching my head over this now! I think I've bought my last Prada bag....at least it was made in Italy...

*pradapsycho*: what bags are you buying now??? Brands etc?


----------



## Prada Psycho

browneyesblue said:


> Oh goodness.....I am seriously scratching my head over this now! I think I've bought my last Prada bag....at least it was made in Italy...
> 
> *pradapsycho*: what bags are you buying now??? Brands etc?



Cole Haan, Michael by Michael Kors, Furla (when I can find THOSE Made in Italy) and I'm dipping my toes in the Dooney & Bourke pond.  Just have a D&B wallet now, but have been eyeing one of their vachetta bags that Zappos has on sale.  

Honestly? Prada couldn't have pulled this at a better time for me. Since I had to go out on early retirement, I have neither the need nor the resources for aaaaaall the designer bags I've had in the past.  In that regard, the "made in China" has been a blessing: no temptation.


----------



## dangerouscurves

^Hahaha....


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Ladies and Gentlemen,

I have to tell all of you a terrible truth that might shock you to your cords.  One of my closet friend whose cusin married into a famous, rich and well known shoes manufacturere from Taiwan who based their manufacture plants in China.  They make their fortune from private labels, what this means is that they make shoes for someone else.  Guess who are they making them for?  Almost all of the premium designers, let's name a few:  Prada, Gucci, Ferragamo, Dior......The only exception brands are Louis Vuitton and CL.  That is why their family members only wear Louis Vuitton, exclusively.  Because they know other brands are just cheating their customers with big price tags.  I learned this horrible truth last year, and I haven't bought a pair of the mentioned brands after that.  No wonder I found most of the desingers shoes are not as comfortable as they once were.


----------



## tabolove26

Oh, They don't make shoes for Hermes either.


----------



## tabolove26

Of course they don't make all of the shoes, so, obviously they will still be certain styles that will still come from Italy.  And when the label says "made in Italy", it doesn't necessary means that the entire thing is made in Italy, either.  It could be that the whole thing is assembled in Italy, or the last few steps are complete in Italy (for example, the zipper, the name plate...)


----------



## mintpearl

too bad I sold the one leather Prada purse that I owned from years back. But then again I sold my nicer quality Made in France Chanels too and there is no way I am paying what they cost now to get them again.  The price hikes and poorer quality make me sick.


----------



## alouette

I've said it before and I'll say it again...vintage vintage!
I've purchased several vintage items and the quality of current accessories can't even hold a match to what was made even 5 years ago.

Such a shame b/c there are so many lovely Prada bags but just don't want to drop $$ on a facade.  I have an 08 Prada and it's just lovely with REAL leather lining.  Can't beat that.


----------



## Graciella

^ Agree! Vintage is soooooo much nicer


----------



## Sophistry

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> I have to tell all of you a terrible truth that might shock you to your cords.  One of my closet friend whose cusin married into a famous, rich and well known shoes manufacturere from Taiwan who based their manufacture plants in China.  They make their fortune from private labels, what this means is that they make shoes for someone else.  Guess who are they making them for?  Almost all of the premium designers, let's name a few:  Prada, Gucci, Ferragamo, Dior......The only exception brands are Louis Vuitton and CL.  That is why their family members only wear Louis Vuitton, exclusively.  Because they know other brands are just cheating their customers with big price tags.  I learned this horrible truth last year, and I haven't bought a pair of the mentioned brands after that.  No wonder I found most of the desingers shoes are not as comfortable as they once were.




Forgive me, I don't understand why they wouldn't make shoes that their own company makes?  I'm confused...


----------



## marose28

Well... So much for boycotting prada.  I have yet once again fallen in freaking love with another saffiano lux bauletto.  I gave asked my Hawaii SA to special request one for me since there is a more than $200 price difference between mainland and HI prices.  Saw the bag at a local boutique and after checking the 'made in' tag and seeing it was made in Italy, decided the bag is a 'go'.  Man, I thought I was done with prada. I always come back.

Btw, the local SA - who gave me a look while telling me pradas are indeed made in Italy as I was checking inside the bag - told me only outlet/sale bags are made in china.  Ummm yeah sure... Whatever... I'm still checking!


----------



## lucretias

^^^I too have thought, that made in italy meant craftspeople were paid for their work. BUT, I have friend who is a big social justice activist told me there are often sweatshops in Italy, where the workers are paid almost as poor a wage as in China. So the price is still outrageous and does not really reflect the cost of production. the idea of the skilled craftsperson (and cost reflecting this) making the bag is a myth.


----------



## MyCocoCabas

Can anyone on here say they have EVER seen a Prada bag that says Made In China in one of their boutiques or Saks or Neimans?  

All of my Prada say Made In Italy and they were all purchased at the boutique or their website.  While I agree that it cheapens the brand somewhat to have a Made In China inside any Prada bag, well...if you are buying a "great deal" on some non-Prada website...the saying goes..."you get what you paid for".


----------



## Alia24

Wow Now I will have to check the tag b4 I buy a prada bag!

karma is a *****.. now that they are making bags in China, just watch how many of the bags end up in the gray market !!


----------



## Prada Psycho

MyCocoCabas said:


> Can anyone on here say they have EVER seen a Prada bag that says Made In China in one of their boutiques or Saks or Neimans?
> 
> All of my Prada say Made In Italy and they were all purchased at the boutique or their website.  While I agree that it cheapens the brand somewhat to have a Made In China inside any Prada bag, well...if you are buying a "great deal" on some non-Prada website...the saying goes..."you get what you paid for".




Mine came from Prada-Space Cabazon....


----------



## gggina

MyCocoCabas said:


> Can anyone on here say they have EVER seen a Prada bag that says Made In China in one of their boutiques or Saks or Neimans?
> 
> All of my Prada say Made In Italy and they were all purchased at the boutique or their website.  While I agree that it cheapens the brand somewhat to have a Made In China inside any Prada bag, well...if you are buying a "great deal" on some non-Prada website...the saying goes..."you get what you paid for".



I just bought 2 from Space Florence, both had tags that says Made In China


----------



## Alia24

Wow this tread Broke my heart!  So disappointed in Prada!


----------



## marose28

Ah so the SA may be correct then? Only space carries these made in china bags?  I'm so naive. I always thought prada moves the stock from regular boutiques to space after a while.  I didn't realize prada makes the bags (now in china) specifically for space outlet retail.


----------



## Longchamp

All the designers make  bags just for the outlets.


----------



## Prada Psycho

marose28 said:


> Ah so the SA may be correct then? Only space carries these made in china bags?  I'm so naive. I always thought prada moves the stock from regular boutiques to space after a while.  I didn't realize prada makes the bags (now in china) specifically for space outlet retail.




If that turns out to be the real punchline to this story, it actually ticks me off more than if they were just making certain styles in China.  It's like Prada is saying "You're not worthy of the 'good' stuff, but since we still want your money, we'll make you _think_ you're getting our Italian made Prada, but at discount prices."


----------



## samara_15

Oh dear.  I was considering cheating on Louis with a new Prada bag.  Scratch that.  I will stick to LV!

I have a Furla bag which is GORGEOUS, but yes it was made in Romania.  Glad I got it on sale


----------



## madeofdreams

^^ that may be the same case for Tods (although country of origin for these outlet bags unknown to me as I haven't gone to one in ages)... Someone on the Tods sub forum posted about Tods outlets having special outlet lines made specially for the outlet and these were the classic G bags and all that you could have gotten from boutiques. To be honest, I would not have known that these were outlet lines  from the pictures (there were sm ebay sellers selling these special outlet lines but not disclaiming the same in the listing) but clearly people in the know, know. For me it's annoying because i thought the whole point of outlets was for them to move old seasonal unsold stock to get rid of them (that's the trade off for customers right? You want something that Gwyneth Paltrow is carrying you go to their boutique whereas outlet shopping is for the oldish stuff). So if it turns out that the prada outlets get theirs specially made for in china, it will be very disappointing


----------



## Prada Psycho

madeofdreams said:


> So if it turns out that the prada outlets get theirs specially made for in china, it will be very disappointing



If I were close enough to a Prada Space outlet, you bet your bippy that I'd be over there and checking labels on every bag and wallet they sell. That would be before security tossed me out, of course.


----------



## diera23

madeofdreams said:


> ^^ that may be the same case for Tods (although country of origin for these outlet bags unknown to me as I haven't gone to one in ages)... Someone on the Tods sub forum posted about Tods outlets having special outlet lines made specially for the outlet and these were the classic G bags and all that you could have gotten from boutiques. To be honest, I would not have known that these were outlet lines  from the pictures (there were sm ebay sellers selling these special outlet lines but not disclaiming the same in the listing) but clearly people in the know, know. For me it's annoying because i thought the whole point of outlets was for them to move old seasonal unsold stock to get rid of them (that's the trade off for customers right? You want something that Gwyneth Paltrow is carrying you go to their boutique whereas outlet shopping is for the oldish stuff). So if it turns out that the prada outlets get theirs specially made for in china, it will be very disappointing



I'm sorry to be off topic here, but can you direct me somewhere about the Tod's stuffs? I recently bought few items from their outlet and am trying to find out. TIA!


----------



## peace1029

Prada Psycho said:


> If I were close enough to a Prada Space outlet, you bet your bippy that I'd be over there and checking labels on every bag and wallet they sell. That would be before security tossed me out, of course.


 
LOL. u're so funny 

well, sounds like it's still "safe" to buy from joanne. but for sales, i'd have to think twice now!


----------



## AnnattheRack

OmG, this is an atrocity!!!!


----------



## AnnattheRack

They make soooo much off a bag, why are they doing this???


----------



## Bat_For_Lashes

I was in the Cabazon outlet shop this afternoon (disappointing selection, btw) and thought about one bag I was looking at - I don't know what the name of it was (top handle, black nylon, medium size w/"triangle" emblem) and it was "marked down" to $478. Looked inside for the tag (and for the longest time I thought I was the only one who did that, been doing it for years - probably pisses off the salespeople, lol) and lo and behold, made in China. 

I did see the posts above me about them possibly only selling "Made In China" bags at the outlet stores, but it's still a pretty sketchy move regardless. (also noticed a couple of bags made in Turkey, and one bag/most of the cosmetic sized-ones being made in Italy) 

I've been wanting to upgrade to a bigger Prada for sometime (having been looking for the right style at the right price) because the only one I own is a small "scallop-style" nylon I bought in 2003 that with semi-regular use has held up pretty well. (one of the zipper seams needs repair though) This is making me think twice however...


----------



## poopsie

Wow. I was going to take a look at Cabazon seeing as how I am driving out to San Bernardino to work anyway. The disappointing selection coupled with the Made in China puts the kibosh on that idea.

Are ALL the bags there made for the outlet or is it like Coach and they do get some from the full price stores?


----------



## TalkPurse

I checked with my SA and members on Salvatore Ferragamo subforum and they confirmed that all Ferragamo products were made in Italy.

http://forum.purseblog.com/ferragamo/sf-shoes-made-in-china-673734.html

In fact, I read somewhere that their products were "100%" made in Italy.  I'll post the link if I can find it.




tabolove26 said:


> Hello Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> I have to tell all of you a terrible truth that might shock you to your cords.  One of my closet friend whose cusin married into a famous, rich and well known shoes manufacturere from Taiwan who based their manufacture plants in China.  They make their fortune from private labels, what this means is that they make shoes for someone else.  Guess who are they making them for?  Almost all of the premium designers, let's name a few:  Prada, Gucci, Ferragamo, Dior......The only exception brands are Louis Vuitton and CL.  That is why their family members only wear Louis Vuitton, exclusively.  Because they know other brands are just cheating their customers with big price tags.  I learned this horrible truth last year, and I haven't bought a pair of the mentioned brands after that.  No wonder I found most of the desingers shoes are not as comfortable as they once were.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

i check all my  12 bags.. only 2 of them dun have the MADE IN label..i look all inside but cant find it.. the rest of them are made in italy..


----------



## Sophistry

I, for one, am actually heartened to here the "Made in China" bags are outlet only.  Prada is not the first to make an "outlet only" line of merchandise, and I would rather have the outlet merchandise be a separate  thing than retail Prada watering down the brand by moving it from Italy...


----------



## lola73

I know that the Mulberry Outlet shops in the UK stock a mixture of old season bags, "seconds" and they also do special outlet runs too. But these are all labelled & priced accordingly. The outlet specials tend to be cheaper than the original line. Sounds like Prada are doing similar - without the declaration though.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Ladies (big hug to PP for starting this thread),

Did you know that Overstock.com sells Prada handbags?  

This is what I was told: "_they might have come from the manufacturer, but they might have come from another company that had overstock of an item "_, and finally _"it should come with all the original tags, and authenticity papers"_.

Then I called customer service.  The rep said these bags are replicas.. Woah!  Did she make a mistake?  

What do you think ladies?  It sounds like O is selling bags from different sources.  Perhaps some of these could be real or fake - or made in China (outlet factory handbags).  

These prices are NOT cheap.

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Prada-Brown-Leather-Satchel/5795358/product.html


----------



## MyCocoCabas

Sophistry said:


> I, for one, am actually heartened to here the "Made in China" bags are outlet only. Prada is not the first to make an "outlet only" line of merchandise, and I would rather have the outlet merchandise be a separate thing than retail Prada watering down the brand by moving it from Italy...


 
I agree 100%, and I do not consider a Space store to be a Prada boutique...not by a longshot...


----------



## marose28

lovieluvslux said:


> Ladies (big hug to PP for starting this thread),
> 
> Did you know that Overstock.com sells Prada handbags?
> 
> This is what I was told: "_they might have come from the manufacturer, but they might have come from another company that had overstock of an item "_, and finally _"it should come with all the original tags, and authenticity papers"_.
> 
> Then I called customer service.  The rep said these bags are replicas.. Woah!  Did she make a mistake?
> 
> What do you think ladies?  It sounds like O is selling bags from different sources.  Perhaps some of these could be real or fake - or made in China (outlet factory handbags).
> 
> These prices are NOT cheap.
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Prada-Brown-Leather-Satchel/5795358/product.html



OK... wait a minute... I've known that overstock sells pradas (and in fact other premium designer brands like bottega), but i've always believed them to be selling authentic items.  Maybe the rep is mistaken?  I sure hope so.


----------



## twishie

I think I was lucky - the one bag I bought from Space HK last month has a made-in-italy tag. not so with the last furla though.. that was made in china. damn.

my mulberries and miu mius are almost all from turkey too.


----------



## hsensi

I bought a bag from Overstock and it is definitely authentic.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

hsensi said:


> I bought a bag from Overstock and it is definitely authentic.



 its authentic when its made in chain wen we buy from prada store? so how about fake that are made in china? i am so scared of buying from online stiores now..


----------



## faye86

I just bought Prada bag. I found that nowadays more designer bags are made in somewhere outside their original country. My Prada denim bag is made in Romania, and the white tag number is 158. 

I was asked one of the SA in miu miu boutique because I was disappointed found my miu miu vitello is made in Turkey. The SA told me that the company which produced miu miu bag (might be Prada as well) is belong to miu miu. It is exclusive and only produce bag for miu miu. I really hope that it is true, so the standard quality is guaranteed.


----------



## Prada Psycho

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> its authentic when its made in chain wen we buy from prada store? so how about fake that are made in china? i am so scared of buying from online stiores now..




The fakes will out themselves by more than just a fake Made in China tag, so that's not a problem. 

The problem (for me and I've said this before) is that if you sell one of the authentic Made in China Prada bags to someone on EvilBay and the buyer sees Made in China on the tag (not knowing what we've been discussing here), they would almost certainly think the bag was a fake.  THIS is one of the many reasons I won't buy a Made in China Prada.  I tend to carry bags for a brief period of time and sell them so I can get something else.  I don't want the nightmare of an EvilBay or Paypal dispute over this mess.


----------



## hsensi

I competely agree PP, especially when you have Paypal idiots making the judgement call. I have not only lost these types of disputes but the seller got their money back AND got to keep the item.  It was 2 years ago and still makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## spiffdeb

I think this is the end for me with Prada.  I only have 4 Prada bags and a  wallet so I'm sure Prada won't miss me, but I won't feel like I'm being taken for a fool!  Shame on them. PP, I feel the same as you.  Made in China for made in Italy prices? Completely shameful.  Besides Hermes, does anyone know what brands are still made in Italy?


----------



## zjajkj

shocking piece of news. I don't want my bags to be term 'Made in China'


----------



## yuurei

spiffdeb said:


> I think this is the end for me with Prada.  I only have 4 Prada bags and a  wallet so I'm sure Prada won't miss me, but I won't feel like I'm being taken for a fool!  Shame on them. PP, I feel the same as you.  Made in China for made in Italy prices? Completely shameful.  Besides Hermes, does anyone know what brands are still made in Italy?



Hermes, I'm pretty sure they make all their bags in France.  I know that Chanel makes some of their seasonal bags in Italy and Ferragamo still prides themselves in making all their products in Italy as well.


----------



## Prada Psycho

spiffdeb said:


> I think this is the end for me with Prada.  I only have 4 Prada bags and a  wallet so I'm sure Prada won't miss me, but I won't feel like I'm being taken for a fool!  Shame on them. PP, I feel the same as you.  Made in China for made in Italy prices? Completely shameful.  *Besides Hermes, does anyone know what brands are still made in Italy?*




Hermes bags are still made only in France to the best of my knowledge, though some of the all canvas types might be made in Italy. I'm going to Hermes in Charlotte next week and I'll check on the canvas ones. I'm kind of curious about that.  Might be some info on the Hermes subforum on this.   I'm still having my affair with Hermes silks, bracelets and scarf rings. All those things are made in France.

I think the bottom line with this is that the ONLY way any of us will know for certain the provenance of any bag by any designer is to have our hands on it, open it up and check the provenance tag.  Even that's no guarantee.  Some bags are partly assembled in other countries, then sent to Italy for final assembly and THEY will get a made in Italy tag, which I find very deceptive and misleading as well.


----------



## Designer_Homme

Prada Psycho said:


> If that turns out to be the real punchline to this story, it actually ticks me off more than if they were just making certain styles in China. It's like Prada is saying "You're not worthy of the 'good' stuff, but since we still want your money, we'll make you _think_ you're getting our Italian made Prada, but at discount prices."


 
*Well what you pay is what you get, you pay peanuts ; you get monkeys!*



Prada Psycho said:


> If I were close enough to a Prada Space outlet, you bet your bippy that I'd be over there and checking labels on every bag and wallet they sell. That would be before security tossed me out, of course.


 
*I been to Prada Space Outlet but usually they have nothing much to offer except styles that are many many seasons ago Prada or Miu Miu, some look like store displays. Their stocks & styles varies depending on their location. Their pricing for bags are also not exceptionally low, it is almost like seasonal clearance price.*



Prada Psycho said:


> Hermes bags are still made only in France to the best of my knowledge, though some of the all canvas types might be made in Italy. I'm going to Hermes in Charlotte next week and I'll check on the canvas ones. I'm kind of curious about that. Might be some info on the Hermes subforum on this. I'm still having my affair with Hermes silks, bracelets and scarf rings. All those things are made in France.
> 
> I think the bottom line with this is that the ONLY way any of us will know for certain the provenance of any bag by any designer is to have our hands on it, open it up and check the provenance tag. Even that's no guarantee. Some bags are partly assembled in other countries, then sent to Italy for final assembly and THEY will get a made in Italy tag, which I find very deceptive and misleading as well.


 
*Hermes also get their materials from all over the world, the difference is for the price we pay, they are very stringent in their selection of material & workmanship. My friend who own crocodile farm & deal with exotic leather in Asia supply to Hermes but Hermes only take in the best 10% of the top quality skins that adhere to their standard. *

*For 5 grands, i can get a nice full crocodile skin bag that is brandless. The same crocodile skin used on a Hermes Birkin would cost at least 10 times more. But with a Hermes Tag, it is definitely a good investment, you will expect nothing but the best, handcrafted luxury with best material.*


----------



## poopsie

Designer_Homme said:


> *Well what you pay is what you get, *_you pay peanuts ; you get monkeys_




:lolots:



i am sooooooo using this (born in the year of the monkey)


----------



## averagejoe

YIKES! I just checked all of my Pradas (even the gloves and hat) and one of them is made in China!!!!! I feel cheated. I bought it expecting it to be made in Italy. It is a backpack for men. I'm so disappointed. 

Better go back to Dior which makes all of their bags in Italy (very few are made in Spain).


----------



## mlle chance

Prada Psycho,
What is the *Pleather Saga*?



Prada Psycho said:


> Hi Guys! No, I'm not dead. Just resting my hand trying to stall off carpal tunnel surgery.
> 
> I'm researching the latest curiosity from Prada.  If you have one of the suede lined bags that Prada has released in the last year or two, please do the following and post your findings here along with the style number, or better yet a photo.
> 
> _Open the inside zippered pocket and pull it inside out.  There will be a white tag with a number and a dark blue tag that says Made In [wherever].  If you can get a pic of the tag, super. If not, just post where it says it's made.
> _
> Finally, when posting your findings, please include where the bag was purchased (Prada boutique, Saks, NM or elsewhere).
> 
> Seems Prada may be running phase two of the "Pleather"  saga, but I need some more research.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## mlle chance

^^ Oops, I was searching this thread and not the whole forum..I found some threads and will read them now.


----------



## Kyung Hwa

I purchased two Tessuto Gauffres, BN1336 last month and BN1407 this month, from Prada.com and both are made in Italy. Just wanted to add that info...


----------



## Prada Psycho

mlle chance said:


> ^^ Oops, I was searching this thread and not the whole forum..I found some threads and will read them now.




Didn't you just love that one? Sneaking in fake leather linings after decades of _real leather_ lined bags?....  


No offense to Stella McCartney because I do respect her ethics, but I don't want fake leather. And I eat RARE STEAKS, too. :devil:


----------



## MsRed

_Ugh!  This isn't good to know (however, thanks for the information).  Especially while I have my eye on a new Prada bag..._


----------



## CHANELllie

wow, what a shock... So sad... I never really like Prada but after reading this - never in my life...


----------



## CHANELllie

*I mean it's actually mind boggling how much effort is being put into "extracting" as much of our hard earned money as possible and while keeping their costs down ! *
The luxury industry has turned into a bunch of swindlers - making stuff in China then sending it to Italy where they just attach the buckle or something and voglia Made in Italy and 10 times more expensive . I wish I could afford hermes ... at least they are still pretty much family operated and loyal to traditions ... oh well maybe some day !


----------



## manoeliu

China is the original country who export the earliest luxury product (silk and porcelain) in history to the West. There is nothing shameful to have things made in China. In addition, labor cost in China is actually rising very quickly. Most companies prefer to have their product made in China is not just because of the labor cost, but also because their efficiency, world class supply chain and distribution system, and you all know that manufacturing cost is only a small fraction of the price of the luxury products, regardless of where they are made. The modern brand culture is a result of marketing campaign. That is what they spend most of their money on, but nobody complained that they have seen too much of the commercials from LV or Prada. It is ridiculous to see people voluntarily pay for their own vanity while complain that they don't have their "high-class ego" fully satisfied .


----------



## Prada Psycho

manoeliu said:


> China is the original country who export the earliest luxury product (silk and porcelain) in history to the West. There is nothing shameful to have things made in China. In addition, labor cost in China is actually rising very quickly. Most companies prefer to have their product made in China is not just because of the labor cost, but also because their efficiency, world class supply chain and distribution system, and you all know that manufacturing cost is only a small fraction of the price of the luxury products, regardless of where they are made. The modern brand culture is a result of marketing campaign. That is what they spend most of their money on, but nobody complained that they have seen too much of the commercials from LV or Prada. It is ridiculous to see people voluntarily pay for their own vanity while complain that they don't have their "high-class ego" fully satisfied .



Highly insulting all the way around. You need to go back and read every single post in this thread. Not ONE person has anything negative to say about the craftsmanship of workers in China. A few posts mentioned political reasons, but that's not the purpose of this thread.


----------



## r15324

Prada Psycho said:


> Highly insulting all the way around. You need to go back and read every single post in this thread. *Not ONE person has anything negative to say about the craftsmanship of workers in China*. A few posts mentioned political reasons, but that's not the purpose of this thread.



I believe your implication of Chinese products to be of less quality than Italian made here was an attack on Chinese craftsmanship.



Prada Psycho said:


> If that turns out to be the real punchline to this story, it actually ticks me off more than if they were just making certain styles in China.  It's like Prada is saying *"You're not worthy of the 'good' stuff, but since we still want your money, we'll make you think you're getting our Italian made Prada, but at discount prices."*



Prada have not been hiding the fact that some products are indeed made in China. In fact, a press release dating from early last year had made their expansion of production facilities quite known.


----------



## Prada Psycho

r15324 said:


> *I believe your implication of Chinese products to be of less quality than Italian made here was an attack on Chinese craftsmanship.*




No. You too need to read what's been posted. However, I apparently need to reiterate since too many people simply can't or won't bother to understand what the issue really  is:

Neither I nor anyone on this thread has made a negative issue about Chinese craftsmanship. God knows I own my share of Made in China bags, shoes, wallets, belts, etc., etc, etc. and they are lovely well made items.

The *issue* is that manufacturing in China is cheaper than Italian manufacturing. Prada is selling their couture bags at the same price point as those made in Italy. I'm not talking about the Linea Rosso line from Prada.  Prada has gone to GREAT lengths to camouflage this fact by burying the Made in China tag so far inside the bag you nearly have to take the bag apart to find it.

I'm stick and TIRED of people playing the "nationality attack card" on this thread. *NO ONE OBJECTS TO CHINESE CRAFTSMANSHIP.* 


Now, could I possibly make that any clearer????


----------



## Grace123

Prada Psycho said:


> No. You too need to read what's been posted. However, I apparently need to reiterate since too many people simply can't or won't bother to understand what the issue really  is:
> 
> Neither I nor anyone on this thread has made a negative issue about Chinese craftsmanship. God knows I own my share of Made in China bags, shoes, wallets, belts, etc., etc, etc. and they are lovely well made items.
> 
> The *issue* is that manufacturing in China is cheaper than Italian manufacturing. Prada is selling their couture bags at the same price point as those made in Italy. I'm not talking about the Linea Rosso line from Prada.  Prada has gone to GREAT lengths to camouflage this fact by burying the Made in China tag so far inside the bag you nearly have to take the bag apart to find it.
> 
> I'm stick and TIRED of people playing the "nationality attack card" on this thread. *NO ONE OBJECTS TO CHINESE CRAFTSMANSHIP.*
> 
> 
> *Now, could I possibly make that any clearer???*?


 
I don't think you could, PP. It's exactly as she stated, this has NOTHING to do with WHERE the products are produced; it's the underhanded, sneaky method that Prada has chosen to use in order to cut their costs, yet still pass on the exorbitant retails to their loyal customers. 

I'm SO done with this brand. The extortion they practice has killed it for me and it seems like some others feel the same way. It's NOT about where the products are made at all.


----------



## r15324

Prada Psycho said:


> However, I apparently need to reiterate since too many people simply can't or won't bother to understand what the issue really  is:



No-one has been playing the race card. I usually stop replying to threads as soon as anyone brings that up, but I have to say that I really don't think you need to reiterate any of what you said before. What you meant by:



Prada Psycho said:


> It's like Prada is saying "You're not worthy of the 'good' stuff..."



Is clear to me.

---

But that's beside the point of the thread. As other members have established before, most of if not all of the Chinese made Prada products are specifically directed to the outlets, and as another member has stated rather humorously, you get what you pay for.



Prada Psycho said:


> The *issue* is that manufacturing in China is cheaper than Italian manufacturing. Prada is selling their couture bags at the same price point as those made in Italy...  Prada has gone to GREAT lengths to camouflage this fact by burying the Made in China tag so far inside the bag you nearly have to take the bag apart to find it.



I understand what you mean about the tag, but the fact of the matter is, the tags are always present on each product, are accessible without damaging the product, and will always inform you of the country of origin.

Ergo, *Prada has not mislead anyone in any way*.

*I find it in poor taste to put a company, or anyone at fault for not living up to one's misguided assumptions and expectations.*


That's really all I have to say. I hope you can remain objective with all that I post.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Lest I be misquote or misinterpreted _*any*_ further, let's pretend that all the Made in China comments, tags, references, etc.  in this thread actually say "Made in _*America*_."  Guess what? I'm still furious with Prada.  I don't my _*Italian*_ Prada bag made in the United States either. None of my other concerns and comments would be any different.

Happy now?


----------



## Grace123

Prada Psycho said:


> Lest I be misquote or misinterpreted _*any*_ further, let's pretend that all the Made in China comments, tags, references, etc.  in this thread actually say "Made in _*America*_."  Guess what? I'm still furious with Prada.  I don't my _*Italian*_ Prada bag made in the United States either. None of my other concerns and comments would be any different.
> 
> Happy now?


----------



## CHANELllie

I am with Prada Psycho 100% ! 
I don't have anything against China or the people, I've seen a lot of stuff that was made in China and the quality, craftsmanship was INCREDIBLE. Even looking at some of the recent Juicy Couture purses,the brand that's being laughed at by so many, the stitching, the soft leather, the styles are great,they are made in china, and they are priced accordingly. JC doesn't charge its customer 2k , they charge 300 - 500 for some really nice purses.

It doesn't matter who was the first the second or the third ancient luxury exporter. 
It's just that Italians are famous for their leather craftsmanship.
I have a high respect for the chinese people - they are hard working , productive, very intelligent, they are excellent business people. 
and  r15324, i've read all the posts in this thread , not a single person ever "attacked" chinese craftsmanship , they were only saying that the prices should have gone down a little bit since the brand is saving on the labor, and knowing chinese salaries, i must add that they save a lot. And I do know that the labor prices in China are going up , which is  is great for the regular people, everyone deserves fair wages for great job.
 But still they don't pay them as much as they do in Italy.


----------



## CHANELllie

Prada Psycho said:


> Lest I be misquote or misinterpreted _*any*_ further, let's pretend that all the Made in China comments, tags, references, etc.  in this thread actually say "Made in _*America*_."  Guess what? I'm still furious with Prada.  I don't my _*Italian*_ Prada bag made in the United States either. None of my other concerns and comments would be any different.
> 
> Happy now?



Some of the LV purses are made in Usa, i don't like that either... I prefer the ones that are made in Italy or France.


----------



## Prada Psycho

CHANELllie said:


> Some of the LV purses are made in Usa, i don't like that either... *I prefer the ones that are made in Italy or France.*



Me, too. When I got my first Chanel, I made my SA bring me every single bag from the back in the style I was looking at until she found me one that was stamped Made in France (the others were made in Italy).   

Same with my only LV. It too, it was  Made in France.  

All of this is to say, for me at least, that I'm buying the history of the company along with the handbag. That's why I was adamant that I did *not* want a Chanel bag that was made in Italy (or an LV made [wherever] )  Chanel is a French designer, as is Louis Vuitton, so I personally want them to be made in France.


----------



## audifred

Personally I think that the proliferation of "fake" designer bags manufactured in China is what upsets those of us that purchase "original" bags.

Cutting to the chase, how can anyone justify spending X amount of dollars for an item made in China, when you pay X-alot for a very good imitation ALSO made in China?

The issue is not whether artisans in China make great goods, because history shows that China has invented and manufactured some of the very best items (fireworks, porcelain, etc). The issue is that certain entities in China have undermined many industries (bags, watches, software, electronics) with fakes, and people who purchase original goods in those industries would prefer to purchase goods that are specifically NOT made in China in order to avoid questions of originality and pretention.

Get rid of the fakes, and the stigma of "made in China" will be put to rest in a generation or two in those industries.


----------



## jaami lee

i bought a prada BR4420 nylon from a seller from Italy recently.. bag is fine but there is a small tag that says "made in romania" inside the pocket lining with the white tag wit number.. is there such thing??


----------



## Prada Psycho

jaami lee said:


> i bought a prada BR4420 nylon from a seller from Italy recently.. bag is fine but there is a small tag that says "made in romania" inside the pocket lining with the white tag wit number.. is there such thing??




Not having photos to look at to make sure it's authentic, I can definitely tell you that some of Prada's line is also made in Romania.  I've seen them with my own eyes.  I haven't actually seen one yet, but I understand some of the manufacturing is being done in Turkey as well. Miu Miu bags have been made in Turkey for several years now, so that wouldn't really surprise me.


----------



## jaami lee

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-AUTHENTIC-P...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aaa1c4069#shId

wacha tink of this prada psycho?


----------



## gimimi

Hi I just bought this prada classic saffiano calf leather tote BN1874 from ebay 
But after I saw this post, I start to doubt if I bought a fake one 

Prada Psycho!! what do u think about this???

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=d04508726d&view=att&th=13011948f927c95e&attid=0.1&disp=inline&zw

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=d04508726d&view=att&th=130119426b1d4831&attid=0.1&disp=inline&zw


----------



## missfiggy

gimimi said:


> Hi I just bought this prada classic saffiano calf leather tote BN1874 from ebay
> But after I saw this post, I start to doubt if I bought a fake one
> 
> Prada Psycho!! what do u think about this???
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...&th=13011948f927c95e&attid=0.1&disp=inline&zw
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...&th=130119426b1d4831&attid=0.1&disp=inline&zw


 

The links go to googlemail.

This is not the appropriate forum for this request.  Post in the AT thread, using the correct links, for a reply on authentication.


----------



## gimimi

I don't know how to attach the photos....

What about this??

http://s1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa341/sa_hk/


----------



## missfiggy

gimimi said:


> I don't know how to attach the photos....
> 
> What about this??
> http://s1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa341/sa_hk/
> http://s1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa341/sa_hk/


 

Please take this request to the Authenticate this Prada thread.  Read page 1 for advice on what photos are necessary. In the Reply section, go to "Go Advanced" to get instructions on how to attach photos.


----------



## fortomorrow

I don't think it is that bad to be made in China, while I consider the quality most. If it is nice enough, I still would like to pay for it!


----------



## madeinitaly88

I just purchased my first Prada today, the Saffiano Lux Executive Tote, but it never crossed my mind to ask the SA where it was made. I had just assumed that an authentic Prada bag would be made in Italy. Now that I found this forum, I am a bit concerned. I can't find any tags on the inside saying where it was made and I looked online at Neiman's where most bags made in Italy, say "Made in Italy," but it doesn't say so for the Saffiano Exec Tote! Can anyone confirm that it is made in Italy?!


----------



## dotty8

^^ Have you checked the inner pocket of the bag... sometimes they put the small black tag (saying where the bag was made) in there


----------



## madeinitaly88

Thank you dotty8! I just found the little tag this morning


----------



## givemedesigners

I own one Prada bag myself but after seeing everyone's post about certain prada's being made in china? I don't i'd buy another... It's not acceptable to be charge made in italy prices when clearly it's made in china...


----------



## dyjann

Mine says Made in Turkey....sigh.... And to think it was my first prada.... Though disappointed that it wasn't made in italy, i still love my bag bcoz the quality seems fine..no problems with it so far..


----------



## weezer

I finally went to the Prada outlet at Sawgrass Mills and the rumors were true...majority of their leather bags are made in China. Not that it is inherently a bad thing in itself but I would like the prices to reflect that fact rather than pay nearly $1000 for a Vitello Daino bag.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

weezer said:


> I finally went to the Prada outlet at Sawgrass Mills and the rumors were true...majority of their leather bags are made in China. Not that it is inherently a bad thing in itself but I would like the prices to reflect that fact rather than pay nearly $1000 for a Vitello Daino bag.



OMG... that not good..i woudl not buy it


----------



## smalls

wow- this is a very interesting thread.  I just surveyed my prada bags.  All are from Neiman Marcus.  7 of them have a made in italy tag or plaque and 2 of them I could not find any made in tag- only found the small white tag with a number in the pocket.


----------



## caby

I need your helps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!thanks~~~~~
I have been waiting for my first prada saffiano lux tote for weeks and finally received it  yesterday. But after inspecting the bag, I found out it ripped in some corners. would you please have a look at the pics and let me know if it is normal or it is defected?  Is there the same thing in your prada bag?


----------



## micheniche

Every person who intends to venture into the world of luxury goods, should at least read Dana Thomas' How Luxury Lost its Luster. It's a really good book and eye-opening too.


----------



## Sappho

Ack! I am scared to even check my bags! I know this stuff happens and has been happening...I just do not want it happening in my closet!


----------



## bagfever

Was about to buy a bag on sale but realize that it is made in china. Then checked some other sale bags, and none of them were made in Italy.  If it isn't made in Italy, I won't spend 1000+ to buy it!  Craftsmanship looks good with the china ones but the pricetag is still way up there.


----------



## dosh7

imo, if we really love the bags we own or am loyal to the brand, is making in China or where ever an issue? I have been a fan of Prada since 1997 and i love all my Prada goods.No offense to anyone.


----------



## pursewatch

Agree with everyone, I can't justify that kind of prices for something with a made in china tag. I still buy older Prada bags though, when they were still made in Italy with real leather lining.


----------



## alouette

^Yep, those are THE best!  I have a washed leather satchel and I smile every time I carry it.  I could walk through a fire and the darn bag not be damaged, I swear.

I just purchased a sale Prada bag and to my jubilant surprise, it was Made In Italy.  I believe it was from a few seasons ago too.


----------



## Liberté

Even the made in italy labels may have been made by chinese under conditions equal to those in china, including same wages. The chinese non regulated ghettos in certain villages in Italy have been known for quite a while. 

Just buy something that's well made and good looking at a fair price and don't care about that ridiculous label that no longer is a guarantee of anything... I have various prada items that each are made in different countries off the top of my head bulgaria, italy and vietnam. It's still the label "prada" you're paying for, not a place origin. If you feel like the "made in italy" is more important than a "designer" label, it's probably better to buy from smaller manufacturers locally.  Just a thought.


----------



## pursewatch

alouette said:


> ^Yep, those are THE best!  I have a washed leather satchel and I smile every time I carry it.  I could walk through a fire and the darn bag not be damaged, I swear.
> 
> I just purchased a sale Prada bag and to my jubilant surprise, it was Made In Italy.  I believe it was from a few seasons ago too.



So true, my washed leather bag wear line iron too. I love bags with leather lining, it just seem so luxurious.


----------



## alouette

I get your point.  However, for me, it's the simple fact that Prada's provenance originated in Italy.  That's what I expect.  Like it's been said before, I have plenty of Made In China bags but the price point is commensurate with its provenance.

Prada hiding behind its name and charging 4 digits on a bag is ridiculous and I refuse to pay my hard earned $ on a lie.

I personally have owned Made In China and Made In Italy Prada bags and I can tell the difference.


----------



## cyne

smalls said:


> wow- this is a very interesting thread.  I just surveyed my prada bags.  All are from Neiman Marcus.  7 of them have a made in italy tag or plaque and 2 of them I could not find any made in tag- only found the small white tag with a number in the pocket.


That's strange.  You should check again carefully.  All the bags should have a "made-in...." tag.


----------



## Thequickredfox

Interesting thread; I am going to the Prada outlet in Italy next month...it will be interesting to see if those items are made in Italy, or are actually made in China "discards". It certainly would not be much of a bargain then! Like most people here, I want my bag made in Italy for that price!


----------



## Roninoodle

I have been searching for this handbag and have been having little to no luck in finding one. I believe it was from from 2008/2009 line. If anyone knows where one can be found that would be great!! Thanks


----------



## BellevueLady

micheniche said:


> Every person who intends to venture into the world of luxury goods, should at least read Dana Thomas' How Luxury Lost its Luster. It's a really good book and eye-opening too.


 
"Delxue: How Luxury Lost Its Luster" is definitely a good book.


----------



## cocobean1793

I just looked at the Prada Fall collection bags on the Neiman Marcus website and this was the description for a $1995 woven tote from the Madras collection (check out the last line):

Madras Woven Double-Handle Tote
&#9702;Moro (brown)/nero (black) woven madras leather.
&#9702;Leather trim.
&#9702;Removable shoulder strap.
&#9702;Goldtone hardware.
&#9702;Suede lining.
&#9702;Made in India program

when you look at the same bag on the Saks website the description is "Made in Italy" and the other Madras bag descriptions  just say "Imported".  

For $1995 I think I would like to know where the bag was really made.......and what in the world do they mean by "India program"?????????


----------



## gratefull

hmmmm!


----------



## BellevueLady

cocobean1793 said:


> I just looked at the Prada Fall collection bags on the Neiman Marcus website and this was the description for a $1995 woven tote from the Madras collection (check out the last line):
> 
> Madras Woven Double-Handle Tote
> &#9702;Moro (brown)/nero (black) woven madras leather.
> &#9702;Leather trim.
> &#9702;Removable shoulder strap.
> &#9702;Goldtone hardware.
> &#9702;Suede lining.
> &#9702;Made in India program
> 
> when you look at the same bag on the Saks website the description is "Made in Italy" and the other Madras bag descriptions  just say "Imported".
> 
> For $1995 I think I would like to know where the bag was really made.......and what in the world do they mean by "India program"?????????


 
"Imported" normally means it was manufactured in China.  Personally, I called Nordstrom customer service once to ask about an "Imported" item.  I was told it was made in China.  Ever since then, I don't even bother looking at "Imported" items online anymore.


----------



## cyne

cocobean1793 said:


> I just looked at the Prada Fall collection bags on the Neiman Marcus website and this was the description for a $1995 woven tote from the Madras collection (check out the last line):
> 
> Madras Woven Double-Handle Tote
> &#9702;Moro (brown)/nero (black) woven madras leather.
> &#9702;Leather trim.
> &#9702;Removable shoulder strap.
> &#9702;Goldtone hardware.
> &#9702;Suede lining.
> &#9702;Made in India program
> 
> when you look at the same bag on the Saks website the description is "Made in Italy" and the other Madras bag descriptions  just say "Imported".
> 
> For $1995 I think I would like to know where the bag was really made.......and what in the world do they mean by "India program"?????????


Prada launched a "Made in" series last year and it was said that they have a artistic and cultural theme to their bags for this series.  The woven bags are Made in India while there are other series that are made in other 3rd world countries.  So it's no surprise as this was published in leading fashion and travel magazines.


----------



## pursewatch

BellevueLady said:


> "Imported" normally means it was manufactured in China.  Personally, I called Nordstrom customer service once to ask about an "Imported" item.  I was told it was made in China.  Ever since then, I don't even bother looking at "Imported" items online anymore.



Thank you for this piece of information.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Considering how SERIOUSLY fugly and even more seriously overpriced Prada's fall line is, especially in light of the loss of the Italian Made provenance, I'm so glad I kissed off Prada.  Don't miss it at all.  I'm enjoying designers like Ralph Lauren, (ironically,  an American designer whose _Collection_ line _*is*_ Made in Italy.  :lolots:


----------



## dotty8

^^ Really? Where can we see the Fall line?  I only saw the video from the fashion show that is on their website...


----------



## Prada Psycho

dotty8 said:


> ^^ Really? Where can we see the Fall line?  I only saw the video from the fashion show that is on their website...



Here you go:

Prada's Seriously Fugly Fall Flops

If that doesn't take you right to it, just go to Neiman Marcus' website and click Handbags/Prada/Fall Collection.


----------



## cocobean1793

Prada Psycho said:


> Considering how SERIOUSLY fugly and even more seriously overpriced Prada's fall line is, especially in light of the loss of the Italian Made provenance, I'm so glad I kissed off Prada. Don't miss it at all. I'm enjoying designers like Ralph Lauren, (ironically, an American designer whose _Collection_ line _*is*_ Made in Italy. :lolots:


 
"Fugly" sums it up perfectly. 
 I have moved away from Prada as well and only have one left in my collection. It's a keeper because of it's classic, timeless style, superior craftsmanship/materials and was made in Italy _before _Prada started this type of stuff. For those who are looking for alternatives to Prada, you might want to check out Tod's handbags.


----------



## dotty8

Ugh, I don't like the new fall line either :wondering


----------



## pursewatch

Prada Psycho said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Prada's Seriously Fugly Fall Flops
> 
> If that doesn't take you right to it, just go to Neiman Marcus' website and click Handbags/Prada/Fall Collection.



You're so right that their Fall collection is "fugly", the quilted bags with chain strap look too much like Chanel and the woven ones are too much like Bottega Veneta. I like my older Prada bags so much more now.


----------



## jenna123

Is this why my Prada wallet zipper broke? I had it for 6 months lol


----------



## Prada Psycho

jenna123 said:


> Is this why my Prada wallet zipper broke? I had it for 6 months lol




Prada is like every other designer these days: more concerned with profits than making a quality product that will keep their customers happy. :true:


----------



## Yaneegirl

Mine is made in Italy..
Peace of mind...


----------



## dotty8

Hmm... Do you girls think that bags *'made in China'* and *'made in Romania'* are only sold at the outlets??  Or is it possible to find them at the Prada stores as well? 


Did any of you buy your 'made in China' bag at the Prada store (not outlet)?  TIA!


----------



## pradaholic

Yup, my backpack is Made in China and it was bought at Prada store @ Rome.

For my personal opinion, owning several Made In China and Made In Italy items by Prada make no difference to me cause the quality of all the items are good. The most important thing is I feel good carrying Prada ;->


----------



## Chi town Chanel

I usually hang out in the Chanel forum, but I just read this entire thread.  PP, I think you have summed this up entirely when you mentioned the history of the company.  I've been complaining that I don't want my Chanel flaps to say Made in Italy on the inside.  Italian leatherwork is outstanding, but Chanel is a French fashion house.  I love Chanel so much that it matters to me.  On the other hand, I use LV as total toss around bags and I don't care where they are made.  But there are some LV lovers who want Made in France LV.  I think it depends on the brands that you love, how you feel about them, how they make you feel, and why.

Sure companies want to improve their profit margins, but it does make me fussy when they cut corners and quality but increase their prices.  Maybe I'm a sucker for buying luxury goods in the first place?  But I have to draw the line somewhere.

On another note, the little tags with the number on them...maybe they are the number for the factory/production line that they were made in?  I think it might have something to do with the location where the bag was made?  Just an idea.



Prada Psycho said:


> Me, too. When I got my first Chanel, I made my SA bring me every single bag from the back in the style I was looking at until she found me one that was stamped Made in France (the others were made in Italy).
> 
> Same with my only LV. It too, it was  Made in France.
> 
> All of this is to say, for me at least, that I*'m buying the history of the company along with the handbag*. That's why I was adamant that I did *not* want a Chanel bag that was made in Italy (or an LV made [wherever] )  Chanel is a French designer, as is Louis Vuitton, so I personally want them to be made in France.


----------



## baglovwer

I'm horrified!! And I'm the one who always checks where bags are made ever since I knew of made in turkey Miu Miu- I have a couple so I've accepted it obviously.  But my story is-I just read this thread- and just on Saturday I purchased two prada bags - one from Saks a papaya daino tote on sale and a grey soft calf with boarskin lining from the prada boutique on sale for 30% off. Anyway, after reading this, I checked both bags and the papaya from Saks is made in Italy but to my horror the bag from the boutique has the black tag where it's made cut off! I remember looking at the tag and it said Italy but now Im doubting myself because why was it cut and maybe I was looking at too many bags I got confused! Would anyone know how I can make sure where it's made?! Thank you!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

baglovwer said:


> I'm horrified!! And I'm the one who always checks where bags are made ever since I knew of made in turkey Miu Miu- I have a couple so I've accepted it obviously.  But my story is-I just read this thread- and just on Saturday I purchased two prada bags - one from Saks a papaya daino tote on sale and a grey soft calf with boarskin lining from the prada boutique on sale for 30% off. Anyway, after reading this, I checked both bags and the papaya from Saks is made in Italy but to my horror *the bag from the boutique has the black tag where it's made cut off! *I remember looking at the tag and it said Italy but now Im doubting myself because why was it cut and maybe I was looking at too many bags I got confused! Would anyone know how I can make sure where it's made?! Thank you!!!



That's totally bizarre, coming from Prada proper.  I could see it happening at Saks or NM since they take returns and a customer could have done it. But Prada doesn't take returns, definitely not on sale merchandise, so I'd be knocking on their door asking them about that one if it were me.


----------



## baglovwer

Prada Psycho said:


> That's totally bizarre, coming from Prada proper.  I could see it happening at Saks or NM since they take returns and a customer could have done it. But Prada doesn't take returns, definitely not on sale merchandise, so I'd be knocking on their door asking them about that one if it were me.



I called the boutique and they said to bring it in- not like they will refund or exchange because it was on sale- the sa was in the back for awhile a couple of times because the snap was hard to open so he fixed the metal in button- why would he cut the tag off though?! I'm really mad at prada right now and I'm sticking to Chanel despite higher prices- really very disappointed with prada/ and I started liking it again given i stopped buying prada as much!!! No more prada for me just like I don't even look at Burberry anymore ever since they started mixing production in Asia and Europe! Just annoying that we always have to look at tags and I would sometimes ask sa s where bags are made and they look at me like I'm crazy and say- of course Italy!- I'd always say not always-but I really didn't know and expect prada would manufacture outside of Italy! Thanks for this thread by the way!


----------



## Prada Psycho

baglovwer said:


> I called the boutique and they said to bring it in- not like they will refund or exchange because it was on sale- the sa was in the back for awhile a couple of times because the snap was hard to open so he fixed the metal in button- why would he cut the tag off though?! I'm really mad at prada right now and I'm sticking to Chanel despite higher prices- really very disappointed with prada/ and I started liking it again given i stopped buying prada as much!!! No more prada for me just like I don't even look at Burberry anymore ever since they started mixing production in Asia and Europe! Just annoying that we always have to look at tags and I would sometimes ask sa s where bags are made and they look at me like I'm crazy and say- of course Italy!- I'd always say not always-but I really didn't know and expect prada would manufacture outside of Italy! Thanks for this thread by the way!



I'm really enjoying Ralph Lauren's bags these days.  He has several tiers of pricing.  His Collection bags ARE made in Italy, which I find a hoot since he's an American designer.  The Lauren line is made in various locations overseas, but again, the price point reflects that.  I've been noticing that even the Lauren line is better made than a lot of the Prada bags I've had my hands on the past few years.  

Yep, I'm pretty well done with Prada myself, with the exception of vintage bags (made before Miuccia got so freaking greedy).


----------



## baglovwer

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm really enjoying Ralph Lauren's bags these days.  He has several tiers of pricing.  His Collection bags ARE made in Italy, which I find a hoot since he's an American designer.  The Lauren line is made in various locations overseas, but again, the price point reflects that.  I've been noticing that even the Lauren line is better made than a lot of the Prada bags I've had my hands on the past few years.
> 
> Yep, I'm pretty well done with Prada myself, with the exception of vintage bags (made before Miuccia got so freaking greedy).



I'm beyond MAD and blood boiling right now. I officially hate prada and I'm even contemplating returning the one from saks even if it's made in Italy.  I sure don't need prada in my life now. So the person who sold the bag to me is not in the boutique again, and so I said I wanted to speak with the manager and she was more than rude asking me to call back tomorrow because he's out and she needs to talk to him about it and that "I don't know what you want from this, that s why I need to talk to the sa" omg I was like "I want to know why the tag is cut and where this bag is made" she mentioned if I wanted a replacement, etc and I said if it will have a tag, etc I'll take that. Omg so mad. I'm done with prada...they will never be a chanel and I have more than two dozen chanels...I'll just start using them as my everyday bag which is what this prada was for. Grrrrr.  Ladies, don't forget to check where your bag is made before and after purchase at the store in case this happens to you. I'm thinking he could have cut it when he packed it up after I paid - he was back there for awhile.  Sounds odd and fishy but I still don't understand why it would be cut and why he would do that. I'm even thinking of calling my credit card and say I'm not satisfied- I just want to throw this bag back at them.  Whole experience was not luxurious, product is not luxurious and not even know where it was made.... You are right prada psycho- greed greed greed.  I hate that I'm a victim of that... But big lesson learned. Tempered handbag shopping for me and no more prada for me!


----------



## dwebb

You ladies are absolutely correct.  I am reading a book about luxury losing its luster.  A lot of these bags and items are cheaply made; however, they cost an arm and a leg.  Once items reach the masses, it is all about profit from there.  Why do you think there are so many Birkins on the market now?  You may as well buy a reasonably priced, well made bag than the designer crap that is being created now.  Supply and Demand (Economics).  The consumers are the dummies for buying this worthless crap.  I was one of those dummies until I started paying attention to quality.  When you start seeing soccer moms and young girls carrying all these designer brands, you can imagine the quality is compromised.


----------



## dwebb

Miuccia Prada said it best, the stuff in the Prada stores are garbage.  It is not her that is greedy; it is the big corporations.  The small mom and pop designers back in the day (i.e. Gucci, Prada, and etc.) were bought out by the big corporations who have taken the companies public. 



Prada Psycho said:


> I'm really enjoying Ralph Lauren's bags these days. He has several tiers of pricing. His Collection bags ARE made in Italy, which I find a hoot since he's an American designer. The Lauren line is made in various locations overseas, but again, the price point reflects that. I've been noticing that even the Lauren line is better made than a lot of the Prada bags I've had my hands on the past few years.
> 
> Yep, I'm pretty well done with Prada myself, with the exception of vintage bags (made before Miuccia got so freaking greedy).


----------



## Daan

I dont really care were they produce bags. As long as I get the best quality, for the expensive prices. 

BUT an italian brand with milano all over the bag, should NOT produce outside italy.

Its like making a shisha in russia. Just no.


----------



## baglovwer

Daan said:


> I dont really care were they produce bags. As long as I get the best quality, for the expensive prices.
> 
> BUT an italian brand with milano all over the bag, should NOT produce outside italy.
> 
> Its like making a shisha in russia. Just no.



Yeahmy bag says prada Milano but I still don't know where it's made given tag was cut. I feel like I bought a bag from a factory outlet but really bought it from the boutique at scp and paid over $1k...granted it was on sale, but their sale practice is just not fair...never again. I've learned my lesson.


----------



## baglovwer

dwebb said:


> You ladies are absolutely correct.  I am reading a book about luxury losing its luster.  A lot of these bags and items are cheaply made; however, they cost an arm and a leg.  Once items reach the masses, it is all about profit from there.  Why do you think there are so many Birkins on the market now?  You may as well buy a reasonably priced, well made bag than the designer crap that is being created now.  Supply and Demand (Economics).  The consumers are the dummies for buying this worthless crap.  I was one of those dummies until I started paying attention to quality.  When you start seeing soccer moms and young girls carrying all these designer brands, you can imagine the quality is compromised.



What book is that? Interesting read- maybe it can help cure my bag addiction..please let me know when you have time. Thank you!


----------



## akina3

interesting, is there such a book? I urgently need to cure my addiction too!


----------



## Prada Psycho

baglovwer said:


> What book is that? Interesting read- maybe it can help cure my bag addiction..please let me know when you have time. Thank you!





akina3 said:


> interesting, is there such a book? I urgently need to cure my addiction too!



Click away (and take particular note of the BRAND on the cover...how appropriate...)


How Luxury Lost Its Luster


----------



## akina3

before i could click, i noticed your avatar and wondering which particular model of the bag is...


----------



## Rheaza

After I saw this I ran to my bag to check, thankfully it said made in italy. The bag is the canapa righe in cobalto. I bought it at NM.


----------



## Lana!

I don't know if this helps, but both of my Milano Nappa Gaufre Clutches have a "Made in Italy" on its tags inside.


----------



## baglovwer

Update on my bag with no tag- sa said they found the exact bag in another store in the east coast and guess what?! That one didn't have a made in tag as well! Omg- unbelievable. I told him, Im not happy that I don't know where the bag is made so he said I can exchange it if I find anything I like at my local prada. I asked if it was illegal that the tag is cut or that none of the bags in this style have the made in wherever tag? Answer was they came in boxes that said MADe in Italy... Go figure.  I'm going to prada this weekend hoping I find something....still fishy I think...oh btw, the bag is from spring 2009-


----------



## dangerouscurves

Obviously Prada just wants profits.


----------



## Prada Psycho

dangerouscurves said:


> Obviously Prada just wants profits.




I won't be helping them.


----------



## dangerouscurves

How ironic that Prada said that sooner or later everyone will do the same because the quality of China-made bags is getting better and better. I hope others will not follow suit. Prada forgot the fact that it's not the quality we are complaining, but the price!!


----------



## LVFringedSpeedy

Something strange happened to me in a PRADA store couple of days ago.. 

I saw a very nice white bag and was interested in it. But after reading all these posts here, I wanted to make sure that "my" bag was made in Italy.
I friendly asked the SA whether she could show me where it's made.

She then said Italy and showed me the PRADA Logo, where Milano is written underneath. ush:

I was like eerm that's the normal logo, I want to see the tag, thinking a SA in PRADA just tried to fool me 

so in the end, it turned out that the bag was made in China but upon showing me the tag, the SA immediately added that they were made in China as the leather is better from there.

true or not, I smiled and left the store.


----------



## Prada Psycho

LVFringedSpeedy said:


> I saw a very nice white bag and was interested in it. But after reading all these posts here, I wanted to make sure that "my" bag was made in Italy.
> *I friendly asked the SA whether she could show me where it's made.
> 
> She then said Italy and showed me the PRADA Logo, where Milano is written underneath* . ush:



Milano, China? :lolots:


----------



## LVFringedSpeedy

Prada Psycho said:


> Milano, China? :lolots:



I know right 

just embarrassing and pathetic imo


----------



## alouette

That's quite a comical story!!  Ha, at least we take the high road and don't chastise the SA's for being ignorant. 

I wish I could do that actually.


----------



## LVFringedSpeedy

alouette said:


> That's quite a comical story!!  Ha, at least we take the high road and don't chastise the SA's for being ignorant.
> 
> I wish I could do that actually.



well, I sometimes think that they aren't as ignorant as they pretend to be 

This SA certainly tried to take me for a fool but maybe I was just unlucky and got a mean SA.


----------



## baglovwer

LVFringedSpeedy said:


> well, I sometimes think that they aren't as ignorant as they pretend to be
> 
> This SA certainly tried to take me for a fool but maybe I was just unlucky and got a mean SA.



I'm more than certain they are not ignorant rather they have canned answers as directed by their management regarding where the bags are made- I also got the answer that nylon/ microfiber bags sold at  stores on sale are especially brought in during sale season and are made in china- mind you, but not leather bags- which is what I bought and was questioning because my bag's "made in....." tag was cut off.   Of course my bag was made in Italy even if it didn't have a tag ....whatever!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

I'm finding this apparently common practice of intentionally removing provenance tags not only deceitful, but questionably illegal.  

Clearly Prada IS trying to hide something from its customers because they've figured out we know what's going on.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

baglovwer said:


> I'm more than certain they are not ignorant rather they have canned answers as directed by their management regarding where the bags are made- I also got the answer that nylon/ microfiber bags sold at stores on sale are especially brought in during sale season and are made in china- mind you, *but not leather bags*- which is what I bought and was questioning because my bag's "made in....." tag was cut off. Of course my bag was made in Italy even if it didn't have a tag ....whatever!!!


 
We know that definitely isn't true. They admitted to me that the leather sale bags were also shipped in specifically for the sales. The bags shipped in for sales are the same bags that are sold at the Space outlets. I asked the SAs where the leather sale bags were produced and they said all Prada bags are made in Italy. I said, OK, let's take a look. I picked up a leather sale bag and pulled the lining out of the pocket. Sure enough it had a Made in China tag. The SAs had no idea the tags were hidden in there. They acted sincerely shocked and embarrassed.

From what everyone is saying here, I think that it is safe to say that the majority of the bags at Space and the shipped in sale bags (non-runway) are mostly made in places other than Italy. 

Prada Psycho, I think you are on to something regarding the cutting out of the tags. I agree with you that it is probably illegal. Surely we must have some lawyers on the forum that might shed some light on this issue.  

On one hand I want to stop buying Prada, but I have to admit that they make great everyday bags that are easy to use. They also do a lot of cross body bags which is very useful for me. With all of the fakes on ebay, it is hard to buy things in the aftermarket. I may just have to make due with what I have or find other brands that make similar styles.


----------



## pursewatch

Chi town Chanel said:


> We know that definitely isn't true. *They admitted to me that the leather sale bags were also shipped in specifically for the sales. The bags shipped in for sales are the same bags that are sold at the Space outlets.* I asked the SAs where the leather sale bags were produced and they said all Prada bags are made in Italy. I said, OK, let's take a look. I picked up a leather sale bag and pulled the lining out of the pocket. Sure enough it had a Made in China tag. The SAs had no idea the tags were hidden in there. They acted sincerely shocked and embarrassed.
> 
> From what everyone is saying here, I think that it is safe to say that the majority of the bags at Space and the shipped in sale bags (non-runway) are mostly made in places other than Italy.
> 
> Prada Psycho, I think you are on to something regarding the cutting out of the tags. I agree with you that it is probably illegal. Surely we must have some lawyers on the forum that might shed some light on this issue.
> 
> On one hand I want to stop buying Prada, but I have to admit that they make great everyday bags that are easy to use. They also do a lot of cross body bags which is very useful for me. With all of the fakes on ebay, it is hard to buy things in the aftermarket. I may just have to make due with what I have or find other brands that make similar styles.



Do you think those bags were made and shipped in just for the sales and their outlet stores? Like how Coach and Gucci have bags that were just for sale at  their outlets.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

pursewatch said:


> Do you think those bags were made and shipped in just for the sales and their outlet stores? Like how Coach and Gucci have bags that were just for sale at  their outlets.



Well, that is what the SAs told me.  I don't know for sure if it is true or not.


----------



## Prada Psycho

pursewatch said:


> Do you think those bags were made and shipped in just for the sales and their outlet stores? Like how Coach and Gucci have bags that were just for sale at  their outlets.




Don't know about the sales, but a highly respected and reputable Prada SA once told me that the majority of Space Prada bags are made in China, specifically for sale at Space outlets. Makes me wonder now long THAT deceptive practice has been going on...


----------



## Thequickredfox

Please read Dana Thomas' "Deluxe: How Luxury Lost it's Lustre", pages 200-205. Prada has been outsourcing production of many of it's bags to China since 2006, and other bags are assembled at multiple sites and may only have some parts attached in Italy (and so have found a loophole by which they can declare a bag or shoe is made in Italy). Many luxury brands are doing this now, we need to stop being shocked and start deciding that we are either ok with it, or we aren't (and refuse to buy certain lines, products or even brands). Either way, read, educate yourself...you will save yourself money and misery in the end!


----------



## pursewatch

Chi town Chanel said:


> Well, that is what the SAs told me.  I don't know for sure if it is true or not.





Prada Psycho said:


> Don't know about the sales, but a highly respected and reputable Prada SA once told me that the majority of Space Prada bags are made in China, specifically for sale at Space outlets. Makes me wonder now long THAT deceptive practice has been going on...



Thank you very much for this piece of valuable info *Chi town Chanel* & *PP*.


----------



## jaderic

Hi Prada Psycho, 
re your latest post (which I'm unable to quote), I hv 4 Prada bags, only 1 has the Made in Italy tag on a small pc of dark brown leather. Are the other 3 still authentic since they hv their respective authen cards? These 3 hv the 3-digit nbr tags in the pockets =((
The latest bag was from Space and I found out much later that the cashier only put back the authen card, so it doesn't hv the black care care+description cards with barcode ='(
Is it safe to carry any of these bags to europe one day?


----------



## Thequickredfox

I was at Prada Space outlet today; TONS of Bags made in China. Of course, you have to dig a long way through all that tissue paper and pockets in order to find they very, very tiny, very tucked away tag. I saved my money and bought some great Italian made shoes instead. Long story short, until Prada straightens up, buy something else.

Ps- interestingly, many of the Miu Miu products were made in Italy and were superior products, IMO. Strange...


----------



## PlainQ

Hmmm... Does it then mean that some of those bags that we see at some online Chinese stores could be really authentic but selling at less than half the RRP cos they might have contacts with these factories in China?


----------



## Prada Psycho

PlainQ said:


> Hmmm... *Does it then mean that some of those bags that we see at some online Chinese stores could be really authentic* but selling at less than half the RRP cos they might have contacts with these factories in China?




Nope. A fake is a fake is a fake. It will always out itself.


----------



## jaderic

Prada Psycho said:


> Nope. A fake is a fake is a fake. It will always out itself.


So are those prada bags that do not have the 'made in italy' tags from Space outlets authentic?

thanks


----------



## dotty8

^^ Of course they are!  They are genuine Prada, they are just produced in China and not in Italy. Every item in a Prada store /outlet is authentic, of course  

Just like some other brands, eg. Louis Vuitton, make their items in France, Spain or USA and they are all authentic Vuitton (at their stores; of course there are many fakes out there, but those are not connected to Vuitton in any way).


----------



## Prada Psycho

jaderic said:


> So are those prada bags that do not have the 'made in italy' tags from Space outlets authentic?
> 
> thanks




Absolutely. Prada has a factory in China that make these bags. They are real Prada bags.


----------



## a_facchini

Hello Prada lovers,

I can't believe the made in China thing - what is going to happen to the italian manufacturing plants?

Also, I am wondering if I could pick you brains... I am not able to start threads yet but I am dying to find out if this is a genuine Prada briefcase or not...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Vintage-Leather-Prada-Briefcase-/220767192501#ht_1407wt_1398

There is no made in italy tag inside, nor the metal logo tag, but was wondering if Prada used to do that back in 2000?

Thanks!


----------



## jaderic

thanks dotty8 and Prada Psycho <hugs>


----------



## alterego

Prada Psycho said:


> Seems as though.....   Check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1339309
> View attachment 1339310
> View attachment 1339311
> View attachment 1339312
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, ladies and gents! Prada has pulled another fast one on us. First the Pleather Fiasco, now they are selling the couture line Prada (with couture line Prada price tags) and they are being manufactured in CHINA.
> 
> This is going to make reselling Prada  bags a nightmare! Can you imagine someone getting a real Prada with a "Made in China" tag so carefully hidden away. Can you say "Paypal Dispute"??
> 
> We all know the _Linea Rossa_ line is Made in China, but it's priced accordingly. I have nothing against items made in China and own my share, but when Prada is selling "Made in Italy" bags at "Made in Italy" *prices* and they are being manufactured for next to nothing because of the low labor costs in  China?
> 
> Sorry, folks. I'm done with Prada. This is completely unacceptable. I'm sick of this. It's deceptive as hell and I won't be supporting it any longer.



OMG OMG OMG!! I never thought I'd see the day!! I am so shocked!! This is unacceptable. I'm surprised that Prada would pull this stunt. Made in Italy means "MADE IN ITALY" I'm really at a loss of words.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> That's right, ladies and gents! Prada has pulled another fast one on us. First the Pleather Fiasco, now they are selling the couture line Prada (with couture line Prada price tags) and they are being manufactured in CHINA.
> 
> This is going to make reselling Prada bags a nightmare! Can you imagine someone getting a real Prada with a "Made in China" tag so carefully hidden away. Can you say "Paypal Dispute"??
> 
> We all know the _Linea Rossa_ line is Made in China, but it's priced accordingly. I have nothing against items made in China and own my share, but when Prada is selling "Made in Italy" bags at "Made in Italy" *prices* and they are being manufactured for next to nothing because of the low labor costs in China?
> 
> Sorry, folks. I'm done with Prada. This is completely unacceptable. I'm sick of this. It's deceptive as hell and I won't be supporting it any longer.


 
I'm totally with you PP and I've embarked on selling most of my Prada.  I've bought a perfectly lovely Bally for my everyday bag.  I'll keep a few of my smaller, evening type Prada and one large overnighter which is perfect and gets a heap of use.  But the rest can go.  DH will also be so pleased at the amount of room which will be vacated in the closet.  I think the Car Shoes might go too - guilt by association.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> I'm totally with you PP and I've embarked on selling most of my Prada.  I've bought a perfectly lovely Bally for my everyday bag.  I'll keep a few of my smaller, evening type Prada and one large overnighter which is perfect and gets a heap of use.  But the rest can go.  DH will also be so pleased at the amount of room which will be vacated in the closet.  I think the Car Shoes might go too - guilt by association.



The post you quoted was a while back, *Figgy*, but not that long and by the recent posts on this thread, this:  

*This is going to make reselling Prada bags a nightmare! Can you imagine  someone getting a real Prada with a "Made in China" tag so carefully  hidden away. Can you say "Paypal Dispute"?? *

Is already starting to materialize.... 

Off topic, *Figgy*, what do you think of my two new favorite designers? 






Pardon the pun, but they are a blast! 

Hubby says the next thing I'll be after is an Hermès holster. :lolots:


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> The post you quoted was a while back, *Figgy*, but not that long and by the recent posts on this thread, this:
> 
> *This is going to make reselling Prada bags a nightmare! Can you imagine someone getting a real Prada with a "Made in China" tag so carefully hidden away. Can you say "Paypal Dispute"?? *
> 
> Is already starting to materialize....
> 
> Off topic, *Figgy*, what do you think of my two new favorite designers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon the pun, but they are a blast!
> 
> Hubby says the next thing I'll be after is an Hermès holster. :lolots:


 

And why not!!!  

But 2!!! You got another one!!! I can see you've been well seduced by the "wild side"


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> And why not!!!
> 
> But 2!!! You got another one!!! I can see you've been well seduced by the "wild side"



_*Wild thing...you make my heart sing...*_
_* You make everything*_
_* Groooovy*_
_* I said wild thing...*_


That be me. :devil:


----------



## julian

shame on you Prada!!


----------



## Pursissima

I bought Prada cork wedge slides from NM online. They were on sale, and the description said "imported" and it never really occurred to me that they could be made anywhere but Italy. When I got them, for some odd reason I kept looking for that Made in...sticker. After a long while, I found it, its on the inside of the strap, more towards where the toes are, and basically unless you really, really, look, you wont be able to see it. The shoes are Made in China. 
I don't have a problem with the fact that they are made in China, but more to the fact that the store for items made in Italy/France will say exactly that, but if its from China it will say "Imported". And also, the fact that its so well hidden on the actual shoe. Where my other Italian made shoes, the Made in Italy is so visible and obvious. To me both of those things are misleading, and while I won't say that I will never buy from Prada again, I must admit I am deeply disappointed by this finding.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pursissima said:


> I bought Prada cork wedge slides from NM online. They were on sale, and the description said "imported" and it never really occurred to me that they could be made anywhere but Italy. When I got them, for some odd reason I kept looking for that Made in...sticker. After a long while, I found it, its on the inside of the strap, more towards where the toes are, and basically unless you really, really, look, you wont be able to see it. The shoes are Made in China.
> I don't have a problem with the fact that they are made in China, but more to the fact that the store for items made in Italy/France will say exactly that, but if its from China it will say "Imported". And also, the fact that its so well hidden on the actual shoe. Where my other Italian made shoes, the Made in Italy is so visible and obvious. To me both of those things are misleading, and while I won't say that I will never buy from Prada again, I must admit I am deeply disappointed by this finding.


 

sooner or later Prada had to get on the made in China bandwagon


----------



## baglovwer

Biggest fear confirmed--- this is the same bag I purchased at prada boutique for over $1k w tax- except mine was gray...and my tag was cut...this one has the "made in" tag... And it's made in china!!!grrrr.... Beware buying prada...i feel so scammed! Never again! Actually no more prada for me.

http://cgi.ebay.com/PRADA-SOFT-CALF..._Handbags&hash=item45fc1bc267#ht_53165wt_1280


----------



## poopsie

baglovwer said:


> Biggest fear confirmed--- this is the same bag I purchased at prada boutique for over $1k w tax- except mine was gray...and my tag was cut...this one has the "made in" tag... And it's made in china!!!grrrr.... Beware buying prada...i feel so scammed! Never again! Actually no more prada for me.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PRADA-SOFT-CALF..._Handbags&hash=item45fc1bc267#ht_53165wt_1280




So you are saying that the Made in China bags are now being sold in the actual Prada boutiques and not just in the Space Outlets?


----------



## baglovwer

Yes I purchased my bag at prada boutique in scp!! Very very very disappointed- and I even asked why the tag was cut after I took the bag home, and even the manager claimed she's never heard of prada bags being made in china...all I can say is beware when buying prada!


----------



## poopsie

I was planning on a trip to Cabazon to visit the Prada outlet until I heard about the made in China bs. I was hoping it was like the Coach outlets, some items from the full price stores and made for factory carp. Glad I never went. 
I just won a Prada bag on Ebay. As I recall it from last year ( saw it in NM and on Rafaello) I never even thought about asking where it was made. ush:


----------



## nikkilime

Does that mean that even if you see a tag "MADE IN CHINA" in the zipper compartment it's still authentic?


----------



## Prada Psycho

nikkilime said:


> Does that mean that even if you see a tag "MADE IN CHINA" in the zipper compartment it's still authentic?



No.  The counterfeiters will still put a similar Made in China tag in the bag.   Crooks always stay on top of things like this. The only sure way of getting a *real* Prada is from a Prada boutique.  I don't even trust NM, BG or Saks b/c people have been known to buy real Pradas and return fakes to those stores.  Since the SAs have NO clue how to authenticate, fakes can get out on those shelves.


----------



## julian

Dï¼G now has almost everything made in China....and it is still expensive


----------



## primah

i just bought a prada color flap from saks and the stitching on the bag is completely uneven! is this the quality they provide now? has anyone else noticed this too? it almost looks fake.. i'm tempted to go to the prada store to as if it is real- that's how bad it looks.


----------



## Prada Psycho

primah said:


> i just bought a prada color flap from saks and the stitching on the bag is completely uneven! is this the quality they provide now? has anyone else noticed this too? it almost looks fake.. i'm tempted to go to the prada store to as if it is real- that's how bad it looks.



Much like every other "luxury" brand, the price keeps going up and yes, the quality has continued to go down, down, down. With Prada, for at least 4-5 years now, maybe longer.


----------



## mrquizon

primah said:


> i just bought a prada color flap from saks and the stitching on the bag is completely uneven! is this the quality they provide now? has anyone else noticed this too? it almost looks fake.. i'm tempted to go to the prada store to as if it is real- that's how bad it looks.


When I was at NM looking at BN1844 Saffiano Lux Tote, I noticed the stitching on the red handbag was so uneven and crooked.  It is quite obvious since its on the opening part of the bag.  I haven't seen that kind of poor quality check in non premium designer handbags.    I still bought a lux tote but in black and I inspected it inside out to be sure everything is ok.


----------



## nikkilime

Prada Psycho said:


> No. The counterfeiters will still put a similar Made in China tag in the bag. Crooks always stay on top of things like this. The only sure way of getting a *real* Prada is from a Prada boutique. I don't even trust NM, BG or Saks b/c people have been known to buy real Pradas and return fakes to those stores. Since the SAs have NO clue how to authenticate, fakes can get out on those shelves.


 Oh gosh! I agree really best to get it from the boutiques, seriously there are just too many fakes out there..


----------



## La Comtesse

smalls said:


> wow- this is a very interesting thread.  I just surveyed my prada bags.  All are from Neiman Marcus.  7 of them have a made in italy tag or plaque and 2 of them I could not find any made in tag- only found the small white tag with a number in the pocket.


 

Yes, thanks to the OP for posting this info.  I just checked out a tela tweed bag from NM that is lined in suede and the tag inside the zippered pocket did read "Made in Italy."  

But I could NOT find any "made in____" tag in one of the Prada canvas totes at NM.  Anyone have one of the canvas totes?  Does it have the "made in___" tag?  I thought they were required to put that in the item.

It's such a shame that you now have to look at EVERY bag you purchase so closely to see where it was made before you decide whether you want to pay the price.


----------



## La Comtesse

^^
OK, I'll answer my own question.  I did find the tag on the canvas tote and it was on the bottom inside of the bag.  Also "made in Italy"....


----------



## jaderic

Prada Psycho said:


> Much like every other "luxury" brand, the price keeps going up and yes, the quality has continued to go down, down, down. With Prada, for at least 4-5 years now, maybe longer.


Hi Prada Psycho, 

Please advise if prada's wallets have the 'made in italy' tags.

Tks in advance


----------



## missfiggy

jaderic said:


> Hi Prada Psycho,
> 
> Please advise if prada's wallets have the 'made in italy' tags.
> 
> Tks in advance


 

No - they don't generally.  The country of manufacture is usually stamped into the leather.


----------



## jaderic

missfiggy said:


> No - they don't generally.  The country of manufacture is usually stamped into the leather.


thanks missfiggy, 

since we r on this 'prada made in china thread', 
can I then assume their wallets are not made in china? (oops!) -x-
thanks again =)


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Wow, sorry to learn of this....I haven't been in the Prada forum for a while but was thinking of selling some bags I don't use and then purchasing another Prada Bag. Usually I would get at Neimans but now it sounds like thats not even safe.


----------



## missfiggy

jaderic said:


> thanks missfiggy,
> 
> since we r on this 'prada made in china thread',
> can I then assume their wallets are not made in china? (oops!) -x-
> thanks again =)


 
As far as this is concerned, I don't think it's safe to assume anything.  Check carefully before purchasing.


----------



## La Comtesse

missfiggy said:


> No - they don't generally.  The country of manufacture is usually stamped into the leather.


 

I was wondering where the "made in" was on wallets also.  I can't find it on one Saffiano wallet or on one of the Prada bracelets.  This is so strange to me.  I don't like the idea of them hiding the "made in " labels at all. 

Does anyone have any tips on where the "made in" label might be on the slgs?

TIA


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

missfiggy said:


> As far as this is concerned, I don't think it's safe to assume anything.  Check carefully before purchasing.



Yup that what I do now beforeing buying.. No "made italy" ...NO SALE


----------



## La Comtesse

OK--I did find the "made in italy" on the Saffiano wallet--stamped into the leather--but a little difficult to locate.  But still cannot find the "made in" on the Saffiano bracelet.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Oh no... I juts got a saffiano briefcase and there no "made in italay" tag,,, only a number 48 white tag,,, anyone know what the number means?!


----------



## Prada Psycho

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> Oh no... I juts got a saffiano briefcase and there no "made in italay" tag,,, only a number 48 white tag,,, anyone know what the number means?!




Where did you buy the briefcase? From Prada or elsewhere?   Is it from the current season?


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

it was from ebay...and from what i feel n see . it looks real...its from past season..shoudli post pic?


----------



## mrs_Rick_s

I haven't bought a new Prada in several years...this is so disappointing! Was just checking out the Fall line today...I think I will pass now . THese designers just get to big for their britches! Just keep on raising the price while sacrificing quality...why would Prada Milano be made in China? One at a time I am running out of designers to buy...I'm stubborn...don't care who's name is on it. They will of course blame it on the economy...


----------



## lk87

Does anyone know where I can locate the"made in....." on safianno lux tote BN1786? Thanks! I just got mine today and couldn't find it


----------



## mrquizon

I have the saffiano lux tote BN1844 and the tag is in zipper pocket.  It's all the way in the corner.


----------



## Prada Psycho

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> it was from ebay...and from what i feel n see . it looks real...its from past season..shoudli post pic?



I've not seen enough Prada briefcases to know exactly where the would have the "Made in" tag.  Did you look inside the inside pockets, all the inside seams?  Even though it's saffiano, it usually will have a tag since it's not a small accessory like a wallet (where they heat-stamp the Made in Italy).  

You may have to check every single corner of the briefcase with a magnifying glass to find it. If you don't find it,  I'd be very suspicious that it had been removed.


----------



## La Comtesse

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> Oh no... I juts got a saffiano briefcase and there no "made in italay" tag,,, only a number 48 white tag,,, anyone know what the number means?!


 

I have a canvas tote that I couldn't find the "made in" tag.  In the pocket I had a number like yours--no idea what it means--looked like an "inspector number" you find on stickers on clothes like inexpensive T-shirts to me--lol.  Anyway, I eventually found the "made in Italy" tag--in the bottom lining of the bag.  I wasn't concerned about authenticity because I bought it at NM directly from the store and it was a completely new item just out of the box direct from Prada.  Try looking all over the interior lining for a small tag.

I've inspected several of my bags and slgs, all so far are made in italy.  But some are several years old--when it was very easy to locate the "made in italy."  And I still can't find it on my bracelet.


----------



## lk87

mrquizon said:


> I have the saffiano lux tote BN1844 and the tag is in zipper pocket. It's all the way in the corner.


 
thank you! i found it and mine was made in italy


----------



## Kinky Kitten

I bought a Saffiano Lux (BN1844) from Prada.com just this week and checked the label. It was "Made in Italy".

I really wouldn't have minded even if the label had read Made in China. I doubt it means the quality would be lower than in the ones that are (supposedly) made in Italy. It's a reasonable way for any business to maximize profits to find the most cost efficient way to produce items and services.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Prada Psycho said:


> I've not seen enough Prada briefcases to know exactly where the would have the "Made in" tag.  Did you look inside the inside pockets, all the inside seams?  Even though it's saffiano, it usually will have a tag since it's not a small accessory like a wallet (where they heat-stamp the Made in Italy).
> 
> You may have to check every single corner of the briefcase with a magnifying glass to find it. If you don't find it,  I'd be very suspicious that it had been removed.



hey PP.. i look everywhere but can't find any "MADE IN ITALY" tag... i post pics on authenticate thread
.


----------



## Raven69

hmm wasnt there a dispute with COACH regarding the "made in China" fiasco.

Call me whatever you want...I prefer my handbags to be made in Italy. Heels too. I prefer Italian handcrafted shoes.
Gianmarco Lorenzi,Giuseppe Zanotti,etc


----------



## Zuhrah

missfiggy said:


> As far as this is concerned, I don't think it's safe to assume anything.  Check carefully before purchasing.




I agree with Miss Figgy.

But where and how to look for it?

Well, I have these two beautiful Prada long wallets.
I hope these pictures will help a fellow tPFer find the "Made in" tag.


Here are my 2 gorgeous Prada wallets, in Fuoco and Viola (Saffiano leather inside and out, no pleather here   )









The "Made in" tag takes some patience to find, and a very good eyesight to read.

The tag is hidden inside the middle pocket.
If you are inspecting the wallet in person, be sure you are in a well-lighted area, and if you wear glasses, be sure to wear them. If you have magnifying glass, bring it! The tag is so tiny and the letters are even tinier. Be careful not to pull the pocket too much.









It took me a while to capture the tag and make it readable.








Zooming into the tag...







Now, I know it is hard to read, and even harder to read upside-down.
So here is the inverted pic.

The first two words - MADE IN - are easier to read than the third word.
When I first inspected these wallets, I could not read the 3rd word.
But I could clearly read the first letter to be "I" and the last letter to be "Y". For me, that was enough. 









There you go. Now you know where to look for the tag


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Lovely wallets and very helpful tutorial on "how to find the Made in Italy" tag!


----------



## pursewatch

Looking for these elusive tags is like going on a treasure hunt!

Thanks Zuhrah for the how-to.


----------



## Prada Psycho

pursewatch said:


> Looking for these elusive tags is like *going on a treasure hunt!*
> 
> Thanks Zuhrah for the how-to.





Or, thanks to Prada's deceit, more appropriately: a scavenger hunt.  :true:


----------



## flyingkid

I personally think it is okay to have a Prada bag that is made in China, even though it is as expensive as the other ones that are made in Italy, as long as you know it is authentic. But I have to say it might be a nightmare to sell an authentic Prada that is made in China on eBay. At the end of the day we are buying Prada because it is Prada and for its craftmanship, heritage, brand, style etc I even have Prada shares (which is not doing too well recently though...) lol


----------



## missfiggy

flyingkid said:


> I personally think it is okay to have a Prada bag that is made in China, even though it is as expensive as the other ones that are made in Italy, as long as you know it is authentic. But I have to say it might be a nightmare to sell an authentic Prada that is made in China on eBay. At the end of the day we are buying Prada because it is Prada and for its craftmanship, heritage, brand, style etc *I even have Prada shares* (which is not doing too well recently though...) lol


 
And therein lies part of the problem.  Prada now feels they have to go to cheap manufacturing, whilst maintaining premium pricing, so they can keep their shareholders happy with profits and dividends.  I'm sorry but with "Made in China", Prada ain't Prada.


----------



## pursewatch

Prada Psycho said:


> Or, thanks to Prada's deceit, more appropriately: a scavenger hunt.  :true:



Scavenger hunt is more appropriate, thanks PP!


----------



## Kinky Kitten

missfiggy said:


> And therein lies part of the problem.  Prada now feels they have to go to cheap manufacturing, whilst maintaining premium pricing, so they can keep their shareholders happy with profits and dividends.  I'm sorry but with "Made in China", Prada ain't Prada.


Following this logic Apple is not Apple, Nokia is not Nokia, etc. Business is business and cutting on costs in one way or another is required at times to keep the business running.
Majority of products we consume are partially or completely made in China or some other country with low labour costs - including luxury brands some think are hand made in Europe from beginning to end (yeah, right). How did you think luxury business is reaping so much profits?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Kinky Kitten said:


> Following this logic Apple is not Apple, Nokia is not Nokia, etc. Business is business and cutting on costs in one way or another is required at times to keep the business running.
> Majority of products we consume are partially or completely made in China or some other country with low labour costs - including luxury brands some think are hand made in Europe from beginning to end (yeah, right).* How did you think luxury business is reaping so much profits?*




Greed.


Or in the immortal words of Billie Holiday: "Them that's got shall get."


----------



## La Comtesse

missfiggy said:


> And therein lies part of the problem.  Prada now feels they have to go to cheap manufacturing, whilst maintaining premium pricing, so they can keep their shareholders happy with profits and dividends.*  I'm sorry but with "Made in China", Prada ain't Prada.*


 
  Or at the very least, it is not a premium designer handbag anymore, imo.  I wouldn't buy a piece of traditional Chinese laquer furniture that was made in Italy and I don't plan on buying a premium Italian designer handbag (Italy has long been recognized as a major center for the production of luxury leather goods) that is made in China.


----------



## La Comtesse

Prada Psycho said:


> Greed.


 
  Yes, and if these "luxury companies" think that it doesn't matter to the consumer where their bags are made, then why are the "made in" tags getting so hard to find? 

Why not put the "Made in" exactly where it always used to be, right under the logo on the inside of the bag?  And I'm not just talking about Prada here.  Look at many other brands, you'll find the same thing.

I'm not knocking China or any other country here either.  I just don't think they're known for having a history of luxury leather good production.


----------



## Sappho

At least Apple does not try to hide where their products are made. Their iphone says it's designed in the US and made in China. You have to turn the Prada bags inside out to figure out the country of origin. A couple of weeks ago at the Prada boutique the SAs were looking at me like I was a weirdo as I molested all the bags!



Kinky Kitten said:


> Following this logic Apple is not Apple, Nokia is not Nokia, etc. Business is business and cutting on costs in one way or another is required at times to keep the business running.
> Majority of products we consume are partially or completely made in China or some other country with low labour costs - including luxury brands some think are hand made in Europe from beginning to end (yeah, right). How did you think luxury business is reaping so much profits?


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

its the hiding part that make ppl made... be upfront of where its made and charge accordinging...


----------



## La Comtesse

Sappho said:


> At least Apple does not try to hide where their products are made. Their iphone says it's designed in the US and made in China. You have to turn the Prada bags inside out to figure out the country of origin.* A couple of weeks ago at the Prada boutique the SAs were looking at me like I was a weirdo as I molested all the bags*!


 
  Don't feel bad.  It happened to me too.  Actually, I couldn't find a "made in" tag at all on one of the Prada leather-lined City bags.  I kept looking but was worried security might wonder what I was doing for so long.  Finally, a SA came out and I told her I couldn't find the tag.   First she said it was made in MIilano because of the logo.  When I questioned that she said ALL Prada's are made in Italy.  Um, I don't think so.  Even the store website shows a bag as "Made in India."  I wish the SAs in these stores actually knew something about what they are selling.  I guess some do, some don't.  I prefer to buy from one that does.  But it seems that others will say anything for a sale.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

La Comtesse said:


> Don't feel bad.  It happened to me too.  Actually, I couldn't find a "made in" tag at all on one of the Prada leather-lined City bags.  I kept looking but was worried security might wonder what I was doing for so long.  Finally, a SA came out and I told her I couldn't find the tag.   First she said it was made in MIilano because of the logo.  When I questioned that she said ALL Prada's are made in Italy.  Um, I don't think so.  Even the store website shows a bag as "Made in India."  I wish the SAs in these stores actually knew something about what they are selling.  I guess some do, some don't.  I prefer to buy from one that does.  But it seems that others will say anything for a sale.



Some SA are cluesless of what they are selling... Ppl from tpf know more than them as we exchange info with each other n help each other learn so we won't be cheated... and I think SA learn more from ppl at tpf


----------



## Kinky Kitten

About Prada bags made outside Italy not being real Prada:
I still don't understand all the fuss over this. Is there valid evidence of poorer quality in Made in China bags than in the Made in Italy ones? Why would a Chinese worker's skills and craftmanship be any worse than a worker's who is from Italy?
 Other than this kind of attitudes bordering on racist, I think it's pretty inconsiderate to state a Prada bag not made in Italy is not a real prada. I can imagine how offputting and hostile it can seem to someone who has just made his/her first Prada purchase and someone tells it's not a real Prada and somehow inferior to someone else's bag.
 
Does Italy have enough specialized labour force in the industry to produce all the Prada bags for our needs? If they were all made in Italy, the demand would soon exceed the offer, which means the prices could rise to double the amount from today's situation. 
What if all the other brands would want to keep up to our idealistic standards too and would produce their accessories in Italy? How many bags could be made in one day with the amount of available workers and how much would the brands have to raise their prices to keep their profits on a similar level with lower production rates and higher paid employees?

I hope you get my point.

About the hidden labels... Maybe the Made in X labels are well hidden due to aesthetical  reasons? I personally wouldn't want to see a label stating the country  of origin every time I carry or handle my bag. I don't think Prada has  promised and advertised all their bags are made in Italy now and forever, so I don't think they are deliberately trying to fool us. On the contrary, aren't they being honest by telling the bag is actually made in China? If we're wondering about the "Prada Milano" logo, the bags are  still designed in Italy, am I correct? The design is already half the  work. Poor design will most likely result to poor product.   We shouldn't forget the materials used either. An Italian  artisan probably couldn't make any better product out of a poor design or poor materials than an artisan from a location outside Italy.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Kinky Kitten said:


> About Prada bags made outside Italy not being real Prada:
> I still don't understand all the fuss over this. Is there valid evidence of poorer quality in Made in China bags than in the Made in Italy ones? Why would a Chinese worker's skills and craftmanship be any worse than a worker's who is from Italy?
> Other _*than this kind of attitudes bordering on racist,*_ I think it's pretty inconsiderate to state a Prada bag not made in Italy is not a real prada. I can imagine how offputting and hostile it can seem to someone who has just made his/her first Prada purchase and someone tells it's not a real Prada and somehow inferior to someone else's bag.
> 
> Does Italy have enough specialized labour force in the industry to produce all the Prada bags for our needs? If they were all made in Italy, the demand would soon exceed the offer, which means the prices could rise to double the amount from today's situation.
> What if all the other brands would want to keep up to our idealistic standards too and would produce their accessories in Italy? How many bags could be made in one day with the amount of available workers and how much would the brands have to raise their prices to keep their profits on a similar level with lower production rates and higher paid employees?
> 
> I hope you get my point.
> 
> About the hidden labels... Maybe the Made in X labels are well hidden due to aesthetical  reasons? I personally wouldn't want to see a label stating the country  of origin every time I carry or handle my bag. I don't think Prada has  promised and advertised all their bags are made in Italy now and forever, so I don't think they are deliberately trying to fool us. On the contrary, aren't they being honest by telling the bag is actually made in China? If we're wondering about the "Prada Milano" logo, the bags are  still designed in Italy, am I correct? The design is already half the  work. Poor design will most likely result to poor product.   We shouldn't forget the materials used either. An Italian  artisan probably couldn't make any better product out of a poor design or poor materials than an artisan from a location outside Italy.



If you'll go back to the very beginning of this thread and read _*all*_ the posts, you'll find the answers to everyone of your questions, including the thinly veiled (and ludicrous) accusations of "racism" in your post.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

minababe said:


> I don't like this whole topic
> 
> favorable that I can't find this made in .. tag in my bag .. that's really weird .. that bothers me ..:wondering



I just received my bag that I ordered from the Prada website, so I know in my heart the bag's legit, but I can't find my *Made In* tag either. I've looked everywhere! The only thing I find is the little white tag with a number and a black tag with NOTHING. Help!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Coach Lover Too said:


> I just received my bag that I ordered from the Prada website, so I know in my heart the bag's legit, but I can't find my *Made In* tag either. I've looked everywhere! The only thing I find is the little white tag with a number and a black tag with NOTHING. Help!




Looks like I'll be sending mine back. If I wanted a bag without a *made in* tag, I'd buy it at Walmart. Grrrrr........


----------



## Prada Psycho

Coach Lover Too said:


> I just received my bag that I ordered from the Prada website, so I know in my heart the bag's legit, but I can't find my *Made In* tag either. I've looked everywhere! The only thing I find is the little white tag with a number *and a black tag with NOTHING. *Help!



If it was a black fabric tag that was inside  the inside zippered pocket, then it's very likely that the Made in China portion was cut off of it.  Prada knows its customers don't want China made Italian bags, so they're going to great lengths to hide it. This kind of deception makes my blood boil.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Prada Psycho said:


> If it was a black fabric tag that was inside  the inside zippered pocket, then it's very likely that the Made in China portion was cut off of it.  Prada knows its customers don't want China made Italian bags, so they're going to great lengths to hide it. This kind of deception makes my blood boil.



Oh
my
gawd, that's exactly what it is!! 
 It's a black tag and it has been cut! I even took it outside in the sunlight and went through it with a fine tooth comb to make sure I didn't overlook something. 
I emailed Prada.com and told them I was sending it back and why. I even asked them the reason why there was no *Made In* tag and got no response...just a link to my shipping label.

I'm so thankful for this forum or else I would have had NO freakin' idea!!
Thank you for your help!!
Off to find a different brand to get addicted to now......

(I even ordered specifically from Prada.com to avoid this problem! Total waste of my time!)


----------



## Prada Psycho

Coach Lover Too said:


> Oh
> my
> gawd, that's exactly what it is!!
> It's a black tag and it has been cut! I even took it outside in the sunlight and went through it with a fine tooth comb to make sure I didn't overlook something.
> I emailed Prada.com and told them I was sending it back and why. I even asked them the reason why there was no *Made In* tag and got no response...just a link to my shipping label.
> 
> I'm so thankful for this forum or else I would have had NO freakin' idea!!
> Thank you for your help!!
> *Off to find a different brand to get addicted to now.....*.
> 
> (I even ordered specifically from Prada.com to avoid this problem! Total waste of my time!)




In spite of my screen name here (which was chosen long before all the Prada sneakiness began), I've sworn off the line as well. Oh, I don't mind going with the occasional vintage Prada, but I've fallen back in love with Lauren by Ralph Lauren and Cole Haan bags (made in China, but priced accordingly and no "made in" tag searches required)  My wallet is much happier, too.


----------



## matahari

omg, no more Pradas.  EVER.   wow.  I'm happy with my Louis addiction,anyway.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I swear, I was so excited about getting this new bag that now it's turned me off on the whole brand.  I have a couple of others coming this afternoon and I've already decided they're going back, regardless of what the tag says.
Am I crazy or what?!? I'm totally disappointed.


----------



## PradaGirl77

I'm so confused about this! I am a long time Prada fan with about 7 bags. I just recently purchased a red saffiano at Neimans and my SA assured me these are all rumors and authentic Prada bags are Made in Italy.. she even showed me the Made in Italy tags on many of the bags in the shop! I have attached a photo of my Prada with the black tag with the Made In Italy on it.
If this is true, what stores are selling these Made in China bags? I have gone through the whole thread and only saw one bought from ebay? It seems to me everyone is getting all riled up with concrete info! Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

PradaGirl77 said:


> I'm so confused about this! I am a long time Prada fan with about 7 bags. I just recently purchased a red saffiano at Neimans and my SA assured me these are all rumors and authentic Prada bags are Made in Italy.. she even showed me the Made in Italy tags on many of the bags in the shop! I have attached a photo of my Prada with the black tag with the Made In Italy on it.
> If this is true, what stores are selling these Made in China bags? I have gone through the whole thread and only saw one bought from ebay? It seems to me everyone is getting all riled up with concrete info! Thanks everyone!!!




I've seen the Made in China Prada bags with my own eyes, and it was verified by a well known and respected Prada SA that Prada DOES have a factory in China making bags.  That's enough for me.

A Neiman's SA is trying to sell you a bag and make commission.  Most SAs don't know anything about what they are selling, definitely not in terms of the degree of details even a Prada SA knows (and that isn't always much more).  If you want to keep forking your money over to Prada, certainly feel free to do so. No one is trying to stop you.  This is, however, an attempt to educate Prada shoppers about what your hard earned dollars are getting you.


----------



## PradaGirl77

Prada Psycho said:


> I've seen the Made in China Prada bags with my own eyes, and it was verified by a well known and respected Prada SA that Prada DOES have a factory in China making bags. That's enough for me.
> 
> A Neiman's SA is trying to sell you a bag and make commission. Most SAs don't know anything about what they are selling, definitely not in terms of the degree of details even a Prada SA knows (and that isn't always much more). If you want to keep forking your money over to Prada, certainly feel free to do so. No one is trying to stop you. This is, however, an attempt to educate Prada shoppers about what your hard earned dollars are getting you.


 
Where did you see these Made in China bags? I just want to know what stores are actually selling these because that hasn't been answered. This way I will know where to go and not go to get a real Made in Italy one. Thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

PradaGirl77 said:


> Where did you see these Made in China bags? I just want to know what stores are actually selling these because that hasn't been answered. This way I will know where to go and not go to get a real Made in Italy one. Thanks!




Read
.
.
.
.
This
.
.
.
.
Entire
.
.
.
.
Thread


----------



## PradaGirl77

Prada Psycho said:


> Read
> .
> .
> .
> .
> This
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Entire
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Thread


 Wow I am in shock!!!! Seems like it is only Prada stores at least! I don't understand how they can do this and be so secretive about it and get away with it! Thank god for Purse Forum!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

For the record, I never saw a *Made in China* tag in any of my bags.

The bags I ordered from Neiman Marcus and Saks Fifth Avenue had *Made in Italy* tags and the one that I wasn't in the least worried about came from Prada.com. The tag in* that* one didn't say *Made in China*, as a matter of fact, it didn't say anything!! There was a little white tag with a number on it, another little black tag that had the end snipped and NO WHERE on that tag did it say *Made in Anywhere!* 
I'm about ready to give up on designer bags. Needless to say, my husband couldn't be happier!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

If I'm going to buy a bag made in China, then by gosh, I'd better be paying China prices for it. This whole thing has turned me off to the brand....


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

coach lover too said:


> if i'm going to buy a bag made in china, then by gosh, i'd better be paying china prices for it. This whole thing has turned me off to the brand....



ita


----------



## aniceone

Is this Prada bag real??

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRADA-BLA...2?pt=Men_s_Accessories_UK&hash=item415ce5626c


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Wow this whole Made in China thing is so disappointing!


----------



## poopsie

aniceone said:


> Is this Prada bag real??
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRADA-BLA...2?pt=Men_s_Accessories_UK&hash=item415ce5626c




you need to post this above in the authenticate this prada thread


----------



## Mariana*

Just got mine at Lisbon store and it's made in Italy. I'm very happy about it! 

But, of course, this whole made in China thing is very disappointing!


----------



## Tykhe

Ugh I fell into the trap! I got my first and likely only Prada at Woodbury this month. I bought it instead of a LV Roxbury Drive because I thought it was more discreet and would match with more outfits. I can't believe I spent that much money on something that I can't even return! I don't usually buy nice bags at Woodbury but I decided to make an exception because Prada isn't a brand I wear a lot. Now, I am steering clear of Prada. Just had to vent. Lol....lesson learned. Don't buy bags on impulse.


----------



## tulip618

i have not seen "made in china" prada bags in person, however, i saw a few dress from the prada line, not the sport line, at the cabazon outlet store with tags of "made in china"!!!! not liking what i see! if they want to manufacture clothing and bags in china, n problem with that at all! they could have created a new sub line like red valentino of valentino, and price the items accordingly. its so not cool at all to mix up prada items with made in china and made in italy and try to trick us!!! i have been a loyal prada fan too and i am very disappointed with the brand.


----------



## baglovwer

Tykhe said:


> Ugh I fell into the trap! I got my first and likely only Prada at Woodbury this month. I bought it instead of a LV Roxbury Drive because I thought it was more discreet and would match with more outfits. I can't believe I spent that much money on something that I can't even return! I don't usually buy nice bags at Woodbury but I decided to make an exception because Prada isn't a brand I wear a lot. Now, I am steering clear of Prada. Just had to vent. Lol....lesson learned. Don't buy bags on impulse.



Which bag did you buy? I spent over $1k on a bag with tag cut off...and I saw the same one on eBay with tags attached that says "made in china"... Terrible!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

tulip618 said:


> i have not seen "made in china" prada bags in person, however, i saw a few dress from the prada line, not the sport line, at the cabazon outlet store with tags of "made in china"!!!! not liking what i see! if they want to manufacture clothing and bags in china, n problem with that at all! they could have created a new sub line like red valentino of valentino, and price the items accordingly. its so not cool at all to mix up prada items with made in china and made in italy and try to trick us!!! i have been a loyal prada fan too and i am very disappointed with the brand.



Exactly, I totally agree.


----------



## Tykhe

baglovwer said:


> Which bag did you buy? I spent over $1k on a bag with tag cut off...and I saw the same one on eBay with tags attached that says "made in china"... Terrible!



This one. Ugh. I still like the color/shape etc but this is so silly. I paid over 1K for this bag. I expect at least that if it says Prada Milano it doesn't mean Milano, China. As you can see, I was so distressed that I went out and bought myself the Roxbury Drive anyway. Lol. At least I can sure that if I get it on 5th avenue they have a bit more integrity.

Yeah,also I still don't know what this bag is called. I haven't been able to find it online to see if it has a name. Oh well. maybe I'll see if I can dig up the box and find out.


----------



## baglovwer

Tykhe said:


> This one. Ugh. I still like the color/shape etc but this is so silly. I paid over 1K for this bag. I expect at least that if it says Prada Milano it doesn't mean Milano, China. As you can see, I was so distressed that I went out and bought myself the Roxbury Drive anyway. Lol. At least I can sure that if I get it on 5th avenue they have a bit more integrity.
> 
> Yeah,also I still don't know what this bag is called. I haven't been able to find it online to see if it has a name. Oh well. maybe I'll see if I can dig up the box and find out.



Mine is a tote but looks like the same leather as yours...is the lining suede like...not typical Prada lining?  I like the color and feel I got too...it's grey...but I noticed the hardware and leather when rubbed squeaks!!  Milano, China...LOL!


----------



## Tykhe

lol I wouldn't know if it is typical Prada lining as this was my first Prada bag! It is a very soft suede lining though. I still like the bag and I'm going to keep using it. It just makes me very suspicious of Prada products from now on. I know Burberry and Coach also has the same problem but I don't think their bags are seen as being as high class as Prada bags. It just makes me sad that they expect us to dig around and play where's waldo for a made in tag. Thanks for letting me vent. Sigh....I guess from now on I'll research my bags more carefully.


----------



## dotty8

tulip618 said:


> i have not seen "made in china" prada bags in person, however, i saw a few dress from the prada line, not the sport line, at the cabazon outlet store with tags of "made in china"!!!! not liking what i see! if they want to manufacture clothing and bags in china, n problem with that at all! they could have created a new sub line like red valentino of valentino, and price the items accordingly. its so not cool at all to mix up prada items with made in china and made in italy and try to trick us!!! i have been a loyal prada fan too and i am very disappointed with the brand.


 
Well, they do have a sub line, *Prada Sport = Prada Linea Rossa*, which is cheaper and often made in China as I've read on this forum  (but I must say I own a cute pair of wedges from Linea Rossa line and they are made in Italy; quality is great as well). Red Valentino is made in Italy just like the main Valentino line, I think in that case the prices are different because Red V is meant for younger girls and materials are less fancy 

Anyway, I always check the 'made in' tag on Prada items, I don't want them to say China or Romania either


----------



## Prada Psycho

baglovwer said:


> Mine is a tote but looks like the same leather as yours...is the lining suede like...not typical Prada lining?  I like the color and feel I got too...it's grey...but I noticed the hardware and leather when rubbed squeaks!!  Milano, China...LOL!




They've been selling that as "suede-leather" since it came out a few years ago, but it's actually moleskin (fabric made to resemble suede).  Yet another bit of deception on Prada's part.  Kind of like the "pleather lining" they were marketing as "real leather lining" business.


----------



## Mixedbag

Prada Psycho said:


> I don't even trust NM, BG or Saks b/c people have been known to buy real Pradas and return fakes to those stores.  Since the SAs have NO clue how to authenticate, fakes can get out on those shelves.



I haven't purchased my first Prada (still researching ) but I was under the erroneous assumption that all of the premier designer bags had some sort of security tag that identified the bag as being purchased from a particular store.  Or at the very least, had some unique number on the inside that correlated with some sort of record, at the store.

Anyway, this has been a very informative thread.  Thanks.


----------



## susiana

I am so happy that my first and the only Prada bag I have is made in Italy. 
Here she is Prada BR4281


----------



## curry1977

Prada Psycho said:


> They've been selling that as "suede-leather" since it came out a few years ago, but it's actually moleskin (fabric made to resemble suede). Yet another bit of deception on Prada's part. Kind of like the "pleather lining" they were marketing as "real leather lining" business.


 My new Prada bn1713 has suede linnig and made in China tag hidden neoar the tag with the number.


----------



## mcwee

I bought a Prada backpack recently. This is my first love of Prada ever since >10years ago and finally got it as a gift from DH. Just today been through the whole thread on my way home from work. My heart really beat skipping fast and I must agreed that the quality of Prada products had gone down these years. The first thing I reached home, I immediately dig out the label from the inner zip pocket. To my relief, it was made in Italy.


----------



## jaderic

hi mcwee,

You are so lucky!! Did your DH buy from Prada boutique and are you in Singapore?  

I have a bag (abt 1 yr old) that has the 'Made in Italy' tag, but the leather piece that holds the metal ring to the shoulder strap is frayed, and how can this happen if it is really leather?? Actually, the bag doesn't smell leather but rubber/synthetic!! =((


----------



## mcwee

jaderic said:


> hi mcwee,
> 
> You are so lucky!! Did your DH buy from Prada boutique and are you in Singapore?
> 
> I have a bag (abt 1 yr old) that has the 'Made in Italy' tag, but the leather piece that holds the metal ring to the shoulder strap is frayed, and how can this happen if it is really leather?? Actually, the bag doesn't smell leather but rubber/synthetic!! =((



I got from Selfridge in London. Yes I am.

I would send the bag back to boutique. They can do something I hope, if you have the authenticity card.


----------



## mcwee

Here is pic of the inner tag.


----------



## LUVMJLV

HI- can anyone tell me, is this correct? Made in Romania? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## LUVMJLV

Cole Haan used to have shoes made in Italy but since Nike bought them out, everything is made in China and all the creativity and quality is gone. When will they realize we will pay more for better quality!


----------



## dotty8

LUVMJLV said:


> HI- can anyone tell me, is this correct? Made in Romania? Any help would be appreciated.


 
Yes, some Prada items are made in Romania


----------



## Prada Psycho

LUVMJLV said:


> HI- can anyone tell me, is this correct? Made in Romania? Any help would be appreciated.




Your title says "MJ Elise"  not Prada.  This is the Prada subforum. You need to post your question on the Marc Jacobs subforum.


----------



## dotty8

^^ Oh, you're right, I didn't notice that title up there


----------



## Prada Psycho

dotty8 said:


> ^^ Oh, you're right, I didn't notice that title up there




The one after it asks about Cole Haan...also not this sub-forum.


----------



## miss yesyes

Sorrryyyy!but i'm totaly lost here. My mother is in rome wanting to but me a used prada vitello shine (BN 1864) it's 550 euro's.
Could anybody tell me where i can find the price of a new one or does anybody know??? XxXx


----------



## weezer

My black nylon cosmetic pouch from the Prada outlet in sawgrass mills is 'made in China.' 
 (they took great pains to hide label, I almost gave up looking for it).
My other leather and nylon bags that were 'made in Italy' were either purchased from a Prada boutique or Saks Fifth Ave.


----------



## susiana

I just bought a Prada nylon messenger bag in SPACE Hongkong. 
The tag inside says " made in china"


----------



## Monoi

This is really where designers-corporations are heading to, more profit for them...sad..

Recently I was in a Prada store in Singapore and fell in love with the prada bags, glad I saw this thread.


----------



## shoppingguy2010

Mine says Made in Vietnam.


----------



## Prada Psycho

shoppingguy2010 said:


> Mine says Made in Vietnam.



Can you post a photo of the item? Where did you buy it? Vietnam is a new one on me.


----------



## missfiggy

shoppingguy2010 said:


> Mine says Made in Vietnam.


 

Ditto!!!


----------



## mexoabulu

I hate this! Why should manufacturers use imported to describe Made in China products. It is so pathetic that we have developed the Made in Italy or France culture and willing to pay anything to get this stamped on our bags. Lets give the countries a chance and let designers drop their ridiculous prices. Its a rip off, all these high prices for cheap labor.


----------



## norikos

mexoabulu said:


> I hate this! Why should manufacturers use imported to describe Made in China products. It is so pathetic that we have developed the Made in Italy or France culture and willing to pay anything to get this stamped on our bags. Lets give the countries a chance and let designers drop their ridiculous prices. Its a rip off, all these high prices for cheap labor.



I wouldn't exactly say cheap labour.  I've met people with who supplied designers, not like Prada, but I think they did Kate Spade, the quality requirements and the hoops they have to jump through to get products out can be ridiculous sometimes.  BUT, it is indeed cheaper than having them made in Europe.  

I don't mind buying things that says "made in china" or made in wherever, as long as the quality is maintained.  Of course, it's a bonus for us when they pass the savings onto the loyal customers.  Burberry does a great job in differentiating their pricing according to where things are made.  My "made in china" Burberry down puffer jacket was 499CAD retail compared to my made in england trench for 950USD at the outlet.

In the end, businesses are out there to make money.  they just need to learn not to be so greedy in order to maintain consumer loyalty.

All said, I just checked my Prada purse and it says made in italy.


----------



## lisaclaw

Where is the "made in" tag?


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I don't want to get yelled at by anyone, but I did read through this entire thread, all 23 pages of it. This is my general impression of what I read and please correct me if I am mistaken; many of the bags at the Prada outlets are made in China and the tags are deceptively hidden in the lining to create the impression that you are purchasing a product that is made in Italy for a fairly reduced price. Additionally, some of the bags sold in the boutiques or department stores are not made in Italy, but this is primarily the nylon bags and some seasonal bags. 

This is my question:  Is the bag I did a special order for (BN1844) in the Prada boutique going to be made in Italy? The manager told me that it would take 12 weeks or more to get the bag because of the holiday and the fact that many of the workers in Italy would be off for the month. I also ordered a bag from the Prada website, is this going to be made in Italy? 

I also read the book _Deluxe, How Luxury Lost its Luster. _ I am aware that companies, Prada possibly included, may be deceptive in regards to making a bag in China, sewing the handles or some other component in Italy and then skirting past the laws of what is required for a "Made In" label by finishing the product in Italy.

I agree that this procedure is really deceptive and manipulative. It is also wrong to charge inflated prices for products that are not made in places where labor is more expensive and the craftsmanship inferior. This makes me question my future purchases with Prada.

I would also like to point out the following: manipulation of customers of luxury brands takes many forms. For example, I have bought several Chanel bags, all made in Italy, over the last three years. I love Chanel, but the insane price increases over the last few years and the decline in quality is a form of manipulation. Regarding Hermes, they can't be matched in terms of quality, materials, and craftsmanship, but their prices are exorbitant and they pretend their bags are scarce, ala Rolex. I have considered buying a Birkin, but these two things really turn me off, as do their constant price increases. Again, this is another form of manipulation. 

I dont mean to offend any lovers of Hermes or Chanel, because I love these brands too and own many products from these companies. I just want to point out these issues because I feel that they are relevant to issues brought up by this thread.  I feel like I am somewhat of a hypocrite because I buy them, but disagree with some of the things they represent.

Wow, this is a really long post. Sorry!


----------



## Prada Psycho

hellokatiegirl said:


> I don't want to get &#8220;yelled&#8221; at by anyone, but I did read through this entire thread, all 23 pages of it. This is my general impression of what I read and please correct me if I am mistaken; many of the bags at the Prada outlets are made in China and the tags are deceptively hidden in the lining to create the impression that you are purchasing a product that is made in Italy for a fairly reduced price. Additionally, some of the bags sold in the boutiques or department stores are not made in Italy, but this is primarily the nylon bags and some seasonal bags.
> 
> This is my question:  Is the bag I did a special order for (BN1844) in the Prada boutique going to be made in Italy? The manager told me that it would take 12 weeks or more to get the bag because of the holiday and the fact that many of the workers in Italy would be off for the month. I also ordered a bag from the Prada website, is this going to be made in Italy?
> 
> I also read the book _Deluxe, How Luxury Lost its Luster. _ I am aware that companies, Prada possibly included, may be deceptive in regards to making a bag in China, sewing the handles or some other component in Italy and then skirting past the laws of what is required for a "Made In" label by finishing the product in Italy.
> 
> I agree that this procedure is really deceptive and manipulative. It is also wrong to charge inflated prices for products that are not made in places where labor is more expensive and the craftsmanship inferior. This makes me question my future purchases with Prada.
> 
> I would also like to point out the following: manipulation of customers of luxury brands takes many forms. For example, I have bought several Chanel bags, all made in Italy, over the last three years. I love Chanel, but the insane price increases over the last few years and the decline in quality is a form of manipulation. Regarding Hermes, they can't be matched in terms of quality, materials, and craftsmanship, but their prices are exorbitant and they pretend their bags are scarce, ala Rolex. I have considered buying a Birkin, but these two things really turn me off, as do their constant price increases. Again, this is another form of manipulation.
> 
> I don&#8217;t mean to offend any lovers of Hermes or Chanel, because I love these brands too and own many products from these companies. I just want to point out these issues because I feel that they are relevant to issues brought up by this thread.  I feel like I am somewhat of a hypocrite because I buy them, but disagree with some of the things they represent.
> 
> Wow, this is a really long post. Sorry!



No yelling from me. You've very nicely captured the tone and reasoning for this thread in your post. 

I quit Chanel several years ago when they made that press release stating they going to begin pricing their merchandise to a target customer with a *minimum 8 figure gross income. That's right 10 million and higher.* Sorry Chanel but I refuse to contribute to that elitist bottom line. Sold all my Chanel and haven't looked back. 

As for Hermès, they've always been the crown jewel of the luxury goods market so as much as I dislike the price points they offer, as a whole I still consider the majority of their products worth the price. Unfortunately my shrinking income prohibits my frequenting the boutiques any longer.


----------



## Pradagal

Coach Lover Too said:


> If I'm going to buy a bag made in China, then by gosh, I'd better be paying China prices for it. This whole thing has turned me off to the brand....


 ITA....I haven't and will not buy Prada again....I have switched brands, which is too bad because I LOVED Prada....I moved on to Chloe and I will always love my LV


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Pradagal said:


> ITA....I haven't and will not buy Prada again....I have switched brands, which is too bad because I LOVED Prada....I moved on to Chloe and I will always love my LV



Well, I got turned off but I have to be honest and say I ordered a couple of lux totes from Neiman Marcus and luckily they were made in Italy. I ordered a bag from Prada.com (a second time) and the bag came with the tag cut, just like the first one. I refused to keep it, sent it back and told them why. I'll keep the ones from NM because I truly love them, but if they'd shown up the same way the one from Prada did, I wouldn't have hesitated for a minute to return them as quickly as possible.


----------



## class_89

I just purchased the Saffiano metal 1M1132 wallet in fuoco a few days ago. I didn't come across this thread till today, and to my disappointment when I checked my wallet, it wrote 'made in china'. Sighh.... This could possibly be my first and last prada purchase.


----------



## Lexie2000

Just saw this thread and read it through. Very disappointing. I have never been an exclusively Prada buyer but I do like my Prada bags to be made in Italy. While the hidden tags are very sneaky it's more of the insult to us buyers that bother me. Kinda like Prada is pulling a gradeschool "I know something you don't know", Neener neener neener.

Just bought a Vitello Daino Pocket Tote at NM online in October. Haven't used it yet so I just went ruffling through it. Hidden in the depths of the inner pocket is the white code tag and the black tag saying Made in Italy. So it's not concrete that they are hiding just the Made in China tags. They hide the Italy ones also.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Lexie2000 said:


> Just saw this thread and read it through. Very disappointing. I have never been an exclusively Prada buyer but I do like my Prada bags to be made in Italy. While the hidden tags are very sneaky it's more of the insult to us buyers that bother me. Kinda like Prada is pulling a gradeschool "I know something you don't know", Neener neener neener.
> 
> Just bought a Vitello Daino Pocket Tote at NM online in October. Haven't used it yet so I just went ruffling through it. Hidden in the depths of the inner pocket is the white code tag and the black tag saying Made in Italy. _*So it's not concrete that they are hiding just the Made in China tags.*_ They hide the Italy ones also.
> 
> View attachment 1534867




I'm not sure it was ever said or implied that only the Made in China tags were the ones being carefully hidden. While this thread has gotten really long, I think I even mentioned early on that I had a new messenger with these small "made in" type tags and it was a Made in Italy that was equally well hidden.


----------



## ecmf

my gosh. did Chanel really say this?!?! I have bought 2 Chanel bags in the past 16 months and I sure don't make anywhere close to that lol




Prada Psycho said:


> No yelling from me. You've very nicely captured the tone and reasoning for this thread in your post.
> 
> I quit Chanel several years ago when they made that press release stating they going to begin pricing their merchandise to a target customer with a *minimum 8 figure gross income. That's right 10 million and higher.* Sorry Chanel but I refuse to contribute to that elitist bottom line. Sold all my Chanel and haven't looked back.
> 
> As for Hermès, they've always been the crown jewel of the luxury goods market so as much as I dislike the price points they offer, as a whole I still consider the majority of their products worth the price. Unfortunately my shrinking income prohibits my frequenting the boutiques any longer.


----------



## weezer

Ugh. Chanel's prices are ridiculously expensive while the quality has declined, it almost makes Prada look like a bargain.

I'm not happy about the declining quality of handbags in general


----------



## weezer

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm not sure it was ever said or implied that only the Made in China tags were the ones being carefully hidden. While this thread has gotten really long, I think I even mentioned early on that I had a new messenger with these small "made in" type tags and it was a Made in Italy that was equally well hidden.


Yes I agree. I returned to the Prada outlet today and looked at a few more bags. There were a few 'made in Italy' tags but they were just as hard to find as the 'made in China' tags.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

weezer said:


> I'm not happy about the declining quality of handbags in general



Yes, I think as many have pointed out on this thread this is not a "Prada-specific" issue.

Many luxury companies are becoming increasingly deceptive in regards to where goods are produced. Likewise, many companies which are honest about the country of origin are lowering the standards of quality of their goods.

Sadly, things are not going to change anytime soon and are only going to get worse.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Prada Psycho said:


> I quit Chanel several years ago when they made that press release stating they going to begin pricing their merchandise to a target customer with a *minimum 8 figure gross income. That's right 10 million and higher.* Sorry Chanel but I refuse to contribute to that elitist bottom line. Sold all my Chanel and haven't looked back.
> 
> As for Hermès, they've always been the crown jewel of the luxury goods market so as much as I dislike the price points they offer, as a whole I still consider the majority of their products worth the price. Unfortunately my shrinking income prohibits my frequenting the boutiques any longer.



I agree with your thoughts about Chanel, Prada Psycho, even though I still own two of their bags. Chanel wants to climb into the stratosphere of Hermes, but the quality keeps going down while prices skyrocket. This is why I am done purchasing from them. It will be interesting to see what becomes of the company. 

I also wonder what is going to happen to Prada as a company. My guess is that they are going to be producing more and more of their products out of Italy, while prices keep going up. This is just a trend that many luxury brands are following. It is really a sad state of affairs!


----------



## baileylab

i hurriedly checked my 2 prada bags bought this year at different boutiques and altho the tags are hidden inside the pockets, they are both made in italy (whew). both are also nylon bags. one is the gauffre with zip top and the other one is a men's messenger bag.


----------



## Lynpett

I bought a Prada last year at the Prada store in Rome. I got back to the US and while looking in the bag, I noticed a "Made In China" description on the tag. Forget it, I didn't want that bag any longer. For heaven's sake, I bought it at Prada in Italy so who would have thought to check it out?  I gave up on Prada. I have been looking at Balenciaga and Proenza and recently bought a Proenza PS1 - love it and it's made in Italy and the leather and quality are awesome. Also, when I buy LV, I always demand one that has been "Made in France" and the two that I have are.


----------



## Viaggiare

Looked at several bags today at the Prada SF boutique.  Asked the sales guy where one was made because I didn't see the tag right away and he pointed to th logo and said it's made in Milan!  LOL!  Then I found the Made in Turkey tag deep inside the interior pocket, attached to the lining and he said "oh, that must mean the lining is made in Turkey.". Ha ha, very funny because in another bag attached to the same type of lining was the lable that said Made in Italy.  The guy was speechless and I left the store and went to Bottega and am just about sold on a nice tote there.  The sales guy's deceptive response bothered me more than the fact that the company is outsourcing to cheaper labor markets.  Eventually all the French and Italian companies will be doing the same thing.


----------



## weezer

I really want to order a bag from the Prada website sight unseen, but I'm afraid they'll send me a 'made in China' bag. Their bags are not on sale on the website.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

weezer said:


> I really want to order a bag from the Prada website sight unseen, but I'm afraid they'll send me a 'made in China' bag. Their bags are not on sale on the website.




When I ordered my bag from them, I requested a *made in Italy* bag but they couldn't guarantee it and said if I wasn't happy with what I received to send it back, so I did. I think it's a hit and miss, you never know what you'll get. At least on the NM website, it states whether or not it's made in Italy.


----------



## weezer

Coach Lover Too said:


> When I ordered my bag from them, I requested a *made in Italy* bag but they couldn't guarantee it and said if I wasn't happy with what I received to send it back, so I did. I think it's a hit and miss, you never know what you'll get. At least on the NM website, it states whether or not it's made in Italy.


meh, I guess I'll keep my eyes out on the NM & Saks websites to see if more goodies are coming in soon


----------



## lisaclaw

Viaggiare said:
			
		

> Looked at several bags today at the Prada SF boutique.  Asked the sales guy where one was made because I didn't see the tag right away and he pointed to th logo and said it's made in Milan!  LOL!  Then I found the Made in Turkey tag deep inside the interior pocket, attached to the lining and he said "oh, that must mean the lining is made in Turkey.". Ha ha, very funny because in another bag attached to the same type of lining was the lable that said Made in Italy.  The guy was speechless and I left the store and went to Bottega and am just about sold on a nice tote there.  The sales guy's deceptive response bothered me more than the fact that the company is outsourcing to cheaper labor markets.  Eventually all the French and Italian companies will be doing the same thing.



How embarrassing for Prada!


----------



## cloudzz

I just bought a Prada wallet for my mom as a Christmas present. It is made in Italy but TBH I'm quite disappointed with the quality of this wallet (It's authentic as it's from a major department store). This is the least well made wallet out of my LV multicolor zippy wallet, MK zip wallet, YSL bifold long wallet, etc. The leather is nice but everything else is very average. The was even some glue on the inside of the wallet. My LV wallet costed more than this Prada wallet so I think it's understandable that it's superior in quality. But Michael Kors...Come on. It's a lot cheaper and made in China right? Too bad I love the style and this is the only one they had left. All I want to say is that "made in Italy" does not mean much to me. I would rather get a "made in China" but better made wallet. I think Prada's problem is not "made in China", but rather their lower standard and quality control.


----------



## missyblueberry

Agree with your say! Its more on quality control than where the location is manufactured! Believe even if it is made from italy can also have defects!


----------



## mystorybook

After seeing this tread i checked my saffiano tote.  made in italy. good.  it's an italian bag.  it should be made it italy.  i don't want my italian bag made in the USA, UK, France or China.


----------



## sas611

Hey does anyone know if this "made in china" issue is specific to certain bags? For example,  are all the Saffiano Lux totes "made in Italy" because they are classics? TIA for any help, i've been saving for ages for this bag but would certainly not buy it if it was made in china.


----------



## dotty8

^^ I'm not sure, but I don't think so... you can find the same style of bag made in different countries (as I've heard even some of the classic ones at the outlets have 'made in China' tags)... it's the same with Miu miu - the classic 'bow bags' are being made in Italy, Turkey and India and a few seasons ago they were also made in China


----------



## sas611

dotty8 said:


> ^^ I'm not sure, but I don't think so... you can find the same style of bag made in different countries (as I've heard even some of the classic ones at the outlets have 'made in China' tags)... it's the same with Miu miu - the classic 'bow bags' are being made in Italy, Turkey and India and a few seasons ago they were also made in China


 Thanks for your help.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

The couple of times I ordered from Prada online the bags didn't have the *made in tag* in them but every bag I've ordered from Neiman Marcus was a *Made in Italy* bag. Hope that helps.


----------



## sas611

Coach Lover Too said:


> The couple of times I ordered from Prada online the bags didn't have the *made in tag* in them but every bag I've ordered from Neiman Marcus was a *Made in Italy* bag. Hope that helps.


 Yeah thanks. Going to london in a couple of weeks, so guess i'll just have to inspect the bags in store myself.


----------



## limps

i check mine...BN1802.. only saw the white no. 208 tag but made in tag is nowhere... why??


----------



## Prada Psycho

limps said:


> i check mine...BN1802.. only saw the white no. 208 tag but made in tag is nowhere... why??




If you bought it at a Prada boutique, the Made in (probably China), was cut out by the store staff.  At least that's the stories that seem to be coming out of Prada boutiques. Not so much the retail stores like NM, BG, or Saks.  Seems even Prada is embarrassed about their Made in China bags at Made in Italy prices....


----------



## Viii8

whoo~ Mine said Made in Italy...


----------



## guriqs

After read this thread, I hurriedly checked my Prada bag which just bought in HK last Sept'11. And surprisingly that it was Made in Turkey. Too bad, I wasn't supposed to pay a Turkey's bag in Italian made price.  next time, I really need to concern about the "Made in" tag to make sure I pay the bag for a good quality.


----------



## lolas

Well I just got back from our new Prada outlet here in Orlando. It opened in Nov & I heard about it last night. I will confirm that EVERY leather bag *I * took down & looked at,mostly Vitello Dainos & one tote in soft calf was in fact made in China. I fell in love with BR4420 ($1,050) but could not for the life of me see myself dropping 1k for an Italian bag made in China:weird:
When the SA saw me digging for the tags she confirmed that most popular Vitello Daino styles that Prada carries every year are in fact being made in China. What I was not clear on & I didn't want to ask again was if this was all Prada bags,or just outlet bound ones. 
Another observation....a few yrs back every bag that came with the removable strap could be worn crossbody style. It was the one feature that totally lured me into Prada. Now every single style that has a strap with the exception of 2 ( and one IS a messenger) can be worn on the shoulder but the straps are not long enough for cross-body. Long gone are the days of nice,wide leather or canvas straps & of assuming that all Pradas are Italian made. 

I walked out & right into Tods. I asked if THEY were still Italian made & the rep said absolutely we are NOT Prada. I had to laugh at that. I do think that they are going out of their way to let people know what to expect at this Prada outlet...I guess they took a hit when Prada opened. After messing with their bags, Tods is STILL very much worth the money.I walked out mulling over a leather G bag purchase. I didn't want to do it in the heat of dissapointment. 

I'm done for good with Prada, between being duped by a very well made fake Prada (thankfully my money was refunded) & now this.....I'm over it. 

Sadly the fake I received was superbly made, felt right,leather was gorgeous, the little details like the engraving, & cards is what gave it away.* If a similar quality bag was available without labels, or engraving, or anything that id'ed it as designer & it was priced accordingly($100-$300) for a China made bag I'd happily buy & carry it.* I don't have a problem with China,India or anywhere as long as it is quality & priced accordingly. BUT if I'm going to buy an Italian brand, and pay premium italian prices then darn it I want it Italian made!!

I for one will not be paying 1k -2k for a Chinese bag regardless of how beautiful,and well made it can be. 

Sorry for the rant.....I had to let out some steam. Don't even get me going on resale issues.....puuuleeeze! What a headache! I can only imagine people claiming the authentic Prada they just bought from you is fake..look it says made in China! 

Uh hmm no, no thank you....I'm done with Prada. :cry:


----------



## lolas

BL0639 vitello daino
BN1713 soft calf
BN4420 vitello daino

Outlet Prada all made in China. I'll list more as I remember, or I'd the style 

Also the nice large square messenger with the canvas strap, as well as the similar tote with the long shoulder straps (zipper on the backside)


----------



## poopsie




----------



## pursewatch

lolas said:


> Well I just got back from our new Prada outlet here in Orlando. It opened in Nov & I heard about it last night. I will confirm that EVERY leather bag *I * took down & looked at,mostly Vitello Dainos & one tote in soft calf was in fact made in China. I fell in love with BR4420 ($1,050) but could not for the life of me see myself dropping 1k for an Italian bag made in China:weird:
> When the SA saw me digging for the tags she confirmed that most popular Vitello Daino styles that Prada carries every year are in fact being made in China. What I was not clear on & I didn't want to ask again was if this was all Prada bags,or just outlet bound ones.
> Another observation....a few yrs back every bag that came with the removable strap could be worn crossbody style. It was the one feature that totally lured me into Prada. Now every single style that has a strap with the exception of 2 ( and one IS a messenger) can be worn on the shoulder but the straps are not long enough for cross-body. Long gone are the days of nice,wide leather or canvas straps & of assuming that all Pradas are Italian made.
> 
> I walked out & right into Tods. I asked if THEY were still Italian made & the rep said absolutely we are NOT Prada. I had to laugh at that. I do think that they are going out of their way to let people know what to expect at this Prada outlet...I guess they took a hit when Prada opened. After messing with their bags, Tods is STILL very much worth the money.I walked out mulling over a leather G bag purchase. I didn't want to do it in the heat of dissapointment.
> 
> I'm done for good with Prada, between being duped by a very well made fake Prada (thankfully my money was refunded) & now this.....I'm over it.
> 
> Sadly the fake I received was superbly made, felt right,leather was gorgeous, the little details like the engraving, & cards is what gave it away.* If a similar quality bag was available without labels, or engraving, or anything that id'ed it as designer & it was priced accordingly($100-$300) for a China made bag I'd happily buy & carry it.* I don't have a problem with China,India or anywhere as long as it is quality & priced accordingly. BUT if I'm going to buy an Italian brand, and pay premium italian prices then darn it I want it Italian made!!
> 
> I for one will not be paying 1k -2k for a Chinese bag regardless of how beautiful,and well made it can be.
> 
> Sorry for the rant.....I had to let out some steam. Don't even get me going on resale issues.....puuuleeeze! What a headache! I can only imagine people claiming the authentic Prada they just bought from you is fake..look it says made in China!
> 
> Uh hmm no, no thank you....I'm done with Prada. :cry:



Thank you for this post *lolas*, I found it very helpful.


----------



## pairin

Thanks God, I found this thread before I decide to purchase a bag from prada.


----------



## lolas

You are very welcome Pursewatch. I was lucky to have found & read this thread after my "fake" fiasco. It has been a while since i had purchased a Prada,or visited the Prada thread. In hindsight Im happy things transpired the way they did. Had it not I would've never known about China made Pradas until I possibly owned one. It would've happened real soon since I was determined to buy a new bag. 
Thank you PP 

On a quick note...I also came to the conclusion that since China manufacturers are churning out well made leather bags then there is gotta be non logo,non branded, fabulous bags  with nice lines available for a fraction somewhere no??  Just don't know where to look, but I'm very curious. 

I'll agree with PP this is possibly the best thing that happened to my $$$$


----------



## mdmd

Very interesting thread, everyone. Makes me ask, what is the true worth of a bag?

I wanted to share the following article, which is old, but well-written and pertinent to the issue at hand.

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/23/opinion/23thomas.html

The markup for bags made in third world countries (well, at least parts of China and Vietnam still are) and sold under a brand associated with fine Italian leather and craftsmanship is definitely wrong. They are taking advantage of both factory workers and consumers. But it's interesting to read that we probably have been paying (and still may be paying, despite what the 'Made In' label says) for Chinese craftsmanship for quite some time now.


----------



## lolas

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/23/opinion/23thomas.html



That was 2007.. I'm sure it's more prevalent now & much more profitable.  I just downloaded Deluxe (How luxury lost its luster)  wow  total eye opener.


----------



## macaroonchica93

Very interesting thread


----------



## CLjunkie

I just wanted to shed some light to some of the points on here, and also share my knowledge with you. I have an MBA in luxury branding marketing from GCU london and I just wanted to offer some findings from my final thesis which touched on the subject of fair trading. You will be surprised to know that Italy hasn't established a minimum wage yet similar to that of china, and some workers are paid by factories for less than 0.70 euros a day. So if you have a problem with Prada making a huge amount of profit, I would think twice. I really don't see the problem as you are generally paying for the branding in the first place. Advertising costs, market research, trend forecasting are all huge expenses that go into the company to make the products, what all of you desire. I personally own a mixture of Made in China Prada handbags and Made in Italy handbags and honestly in my professional opinion the quality difference is barely noticeable if not any. Some of you bring up the point that Hermes is still made in France, which is true but the price point of their purses are again higher than Prada, around the high 4 figures to 6 figure range, where as Prada is generally the low 4. Which I also own, and can tell the quality difference again between the two brands.. Anyway these are my thoughts and opinions, any other questions I would be glad to answer


----------



## Balchlfen

^^^ Thanks for the insight CLjunkie 

I must confess though, I was relieved and pleased to see my Saffiano tote is Made in Italy 

As you say, we are paying for branding and the Prada name to a certain extent (although that isn't the be all and end all for me)........so I expect a Prada bag to be made in Italy as Prada is an Italian brand


----------



## GrRoxy

OMG I love this thread. I would never even think that Prada might be made in China! Im glad I bought two pairs of shoes only which are made in Italy, I liked some bags but I would be so so disappointed if I would get a bag made in china...


----------



## Aralearale

What a good thread! Thanks to all of your input.  It did put me in a panic as I purchased my Saffiano lux less than 2 weeks ago.  Thankfully I found the Made In Italy tag. *phew*


----------



## lolas

CLjunkie said:


> I just wanted to shed some light to some of the points on here, and also share my knowledge with you. I have an MBA in luxury branding marketing from GCU london and I just wanted to offer some findings from my final thesis which touched on the subject of fair trading. You will be surprised to know that Italy hasn't established a minimum wage yet similar to that of china, and some workers are paid by factories for less than 0.70 euros a day. So if you have a problem with Prada making a huge amount of profit, I would think twice. I really don't see the problem as you are generally paying for the branding in the first place. Advertising costs, market research, trend forecasting are all huge expenses that go into the company to make the products, what all of you desire. I personally own a mixture of Made in China Prada handbags and Made in Italy handbags and honestly in my professional opinion the quality difference is barely noticeable if not any. Some of you bring up the point that Hermes is still made in France, which is true but the price point of their purses are again higher than Prada, around the high 4 figures to 6 figure range, where as Prada is generally the low 4. Which I also own, and can tell the quality difference again between the two brands.. Anyway these are my thoughts and opinions, any other questions I would be glad to answer



Thank you for your post I completely agree that there is very little difference in quality from an Italian made bag & a China made bag these days.i have seen it up close & personal.I don't have a problem with where the bag is manufactured, as long as its quality.  

I do have a problem with the hypocrisy of an Italian company promoting their Italian brand, hyping the exclusivity of quality in Italian made, price points based on  such craftsmanship THEN unbeknown to the consumer outsourcing to China. 

Its my understanding that A lot of these companies are still getting around having to tag their items with the made in China tag by having the majority of the item made/assembled in China, and adding handles, hardware, soles in Italy therefore not breaking the law when the made in Italy tag is used. Please note this is what I've been able to gather from articles & books read on the subject. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong. 

There really is not much luxury, or exclusivity left in designer handbag anymore  just overly expensive ones that have been marketed as such. I guess Hermes still gets a pass it seems, as for the others I can no longer see the point in paying thousands for a mass produced machine assembled bag. Granted better than average materials in some cases, but still the same inexpensive process.
I'm still more than willing to pay a few hundred bucks for a quality leather bag regardless of origin but I refuse to pay the added thousands just for the "luxury" name. 
jMHO though

Something really hard to accept especially coming from a former addicted designer bag collector.


----------



## Mowbas

I love prada bags and I own a few but I don't think i would buy one that says made in china. I'm sure quality must be good. I would feel I'm buying a fake at a very high price. Next time I buy one I will check the label.


----------



## little_doudou

Iphones are all made in China.


----------



## mummy.carol

Can someone here pls tell me whether BR 4373 Vitelli daino saccadic is made in Italy o made in china?
Thanks a lot


----------



## handbag*girl

I just bought a Prada Nylon Messenger Bag at Neimans (before seeing this thread). I love the bag but out of curiosity went hunting for the tag. Turns out it was made in Italy but I would have loved it either way.


----------



## justjus

Where is the made-in tag on the vitello daino (bn1713) ? I've turned the zipper pocket inside out only to find the white number tag.


----------



## Prada Psycho

justjus said:


> Where is the made-in tag on the vitello daino (bn1713) ? I've turned the zipper pocket inside out only to find the white number tag.



Where did you buy the bag?  Word's out that a lot of Prada boutiques are actually cutting out the "made in China" tags.  Talk about fraud....


----------



## BellevueLady

Prada Psycho said:


> Where did you buy the bag? Word's out that a lot of Prada boutiques are actually cutting out the "made in China" tags. Talk about fraud....


 
That is terrible.  PRADA shouldn't be cutting out the "Made in China" tags at its boutiques.  I found the following on Wikipedia.

The requirements for Country of Origin markings are complex and depend both domestic rules permitting the designation 'Made in X', 'Product of X' etc.; and the import country requirements for disclosure.

While many products made within the European Union carry the country of origin label or marking "Made in EU" or "Made in EC", some disreputable manufacturers in European countries that are not part of the EU may use "Made in Europe". A similar marking, "Made for Europe", is used by some manufacturers outside Europe. These vague and sometimes deliberately confusing labels can lead to consumer deception, whereby buyers not proficient in English may come to believe from looking at the label that the non-European product they are interested in is made in Europe. Similar labels are 'Made in/for North America', 'German Designed' - but manufactured and assembled elsewhere, and the infamous 'Made in PRC' label briefly used to disguise the Chinese origin of said product.


----------



## justjus

Prada Psycho said:


> Where did you buy the bag?  Word's out that a lot of Prada boutiques are actually cutting out the "made in China" tags.  Talk about fraud....



It was purchased from a re-seller... before I got to know about this whole fiasco about Prada bags being made in China. In any case, I've scrutinized the interior pocket carefully and there aren't any traces of cut labels like frayed tags etc, if you know what I mean. What is more probable is that there wasnt even a made-in label attached in the first place... until someone can tell me where it is!


----------



## Prada Psycho

justjus said:


> It was purchased from a re-seller... before I got to know about this whole fiasco about Prada bags being made in China. In any case, I've scrutinized the interior pocket carefully and there aren't any traces of cut labels like frayed tags etc, if you know what I mean. What is more probable is that there wasnt even a made-in label attached in the first place... until someone can tell me where it is!




You might want to put it on the Authenticate This (Prada) thread above and have it checked out to be certain it's authentic.  From there, it's easier to tell you where the tags should be.


----------



## deluxique

So sad to hear that most Pradas are made in China. And their prices still continue to climb!


----------



## r15324

Prada Psycho said:


> If you bought it at a Prada boutique, the Made in (probably China), was cut out by the store staff.  At least that's the stories that seem to be coming out of Prada boutiques. Not so much the retail stores like NM, BG, or Saks.  Seems even Prada is embarrassed about their Made in China bags at Made in Italy prices....



Who's been saying this?

This is most slanderous without proof and this thread is still comical at best.


----------



## r15324

I'll just sum up some facts.

Yes, Prada have made bags in China. These are at most limited to the Vela and more inexpensive Tessuto lines, pretty much specific for the outlets. And yes, I know that a lot of you shop almost exclusively in the outlets. In fact, almost all Prada bags are made in Italy and this supply is supplemented with products made in Prada controlled facilities in Turkey (which is one of the last places in the world to utilise traditional natural tanneries). You will find the made-in tags inside the lining of the inner pocket.

There has not been any evidence to show that SAs have been cutting tags whether it be under company or personal direction. At best, second-hand resellers have been cutting them so as to make its origin ambiguous and at best inflate its price.

Before you purchase, whether it be from an outlet or a store, just ask where it's made. If you're not happy with its country of origin, don't buy it. Simple as that.

Over and out.


----------



## sherra_pradaCHI

r15324 said:
			
		

> I'll just sum up some facts.
> 
> Yes, Prada have made bags in China. These are at most limited to the Vela and more inexpensive Tessuto lines, pretty much specific for the outlets. And yes, I know that a lot of you shop almost exclusively in the outlets. In fact, almost all Prada bags are made in Italy and this supply is supplemented with products made in Prada controlled facilities in Turkey (which is one of the last places in the world to utilise traditional natural tanneries). You will find the made-in tags inside the lining of the inner pocket.
> 
> There has not been any evidence to show that SAs have been cutting tags whether it be under company or personal direction. At best, second-hand resellers have been cutting them so as to make its origin ambiguous and at best inflate its price.
> 
> Before you purchase, whether it be from an outlet or a store, just ask where it's made. If you're not happy with its country of origin, don't buy it. Simple as that.
> 
> Over and out.



Well said!!


----------



## lolas

r15324 said:


> I'll just sum up some facts.
> 
> Yes, Prada have made bags in China. These are at most limited to the Vela and more inexpensive Tessuto lines, pretty much specific for the outlets. And yes, I know that a lot of you shop almost exclusively in the outlets. In fact, almost all Prada bags are made in Italy and this supply is supplemented with products made in Prada controlled facilities in Turkey (which is one of the last places in the world to utilise traditional natural tanneries). You will find the made-in tags inside the lining of the inner pocket.
> 
> There has not been any evidence to show that SAs have been cutting tags whether it be under company or personal direction. At best, second-hand resellers have been cutting them so as to make its origin ambiguous and at best inflate its price.
> 
> Before you purchase, whether it be from an outlet or a store, just ask where it's made. If you're not happy with its country of origin, don't buy it. Simple as that.
> 
> Over and out.




The production in China is not limited to the Vela,& Tessuto lines. This now also includes many of the most popular Daino Vitello bags found in boutiques, and outlets. This is a fact that I have been able to corroborate with SAs. 
And yes, there are some also made in Turkey,as well as in India.  

 I don't see how shopping exclusively at the outlets,as you point out, has any bearing on this considering you can't assume that the Prada bag you are purchasing at the Saks counter was made in Italy anymore....therefore now you have to check. 

And no, the made in tag is NOT always in the interior pocket.


----------



## BellevueLady

lolas said:


> The production in China is not limited to the Vela,& Tessuto lines. This now also includes many of the most popular Daino Vitello bags found in boutiques, and outlets. This is a fact that I have been able to corroborate with SAs.
> And yes, there are some also made in Turkey,as well as in India.
> 
> I don't see how shopping exclusively at the outlets,as you point out, has any bearing on this considering you can't assume that the Prada bag you are purchasing at the Saks counter was made in Italy anymore....therefore now you have to check.
> 
> And no, the made in tag is NOT always in the interior pocket.


 
PRADA makes finding the "Made in" tag extremely hard these days.


----------



## lolas

BellevueLady said:


> PRADA makes finding the "Made in" tag extremely hard these days.



They sure do don't they? Makes you wonder why


----------



## R2D2

never a fan of prada, but my friend is, thanks for the info, I'll pass it along to her.


----------



## jlove

Prada Psycho said:


> This is *not* my issue at all. It's the fact that Prada bags that are made in China are *far* less for Prada to produce than the exact bag being produced in Italy, yet we pay the premium price whether it was made in China, Italy or Timbuktu.


To me that really is the only issue if you have one.  The quality of the bags don't suffer at all.  All designers have branched out to other countries.  The days of bags being exclusively limited to their country of origin are over.  So, the quality does not suffer.  But the point is, if you are saving on your manufacturing costs, then why not pass that to consumers overall- wherever the bag is made?  I own 3 pradas and will keep them regardless of where the bags are made.  They are Pradas.  The issue that you raised is not limited to Prada alone though.


----------



## jlove

CLjunkie said:


> I just wanted to shed some light to some of the points on here, and also share my knowledge with you. I have an MBA in luxury branding marketing from GCU london and I just wanted to offer some findings from my final thesis which touched on the subject of fair trading. You will be surprised to know that Italy hasn't established a minimum wage yet similar to that of china, and some workers are paid by factories for less than 0.70 euros a day. So if you have a problem with Prada making a huge amount of profit, I would think twice. I really don't see the problem as you are generally paying for the branding in the first place. Advertising costs, market research, trend forecasting are all huge expenses that go into the company to make the products, what all of you desire. I personally own a mixture of Made in China Prada handbags and Made in Italy handbags and honestly in my professional opinion the quality difference is barely noticeable if not any. Some of you bring up the point that Hermes is still made in France, which is true but the price point of their purses are again higher than Prada, around the high 4 figures to 6 figure range, where as Prada is generally the low 4. Which I also own, and can tell the quality difference again between the two brands.. Anyway these are my thoughts and opinions, any other questions I would be glad to answer


Do you feel that Hermes is far superior to Prada?  Just curious....I thought about purchasing a Hermes bag but couldn't find a style that I like


----------



## jlove

hellokatiegirl said:


> I don't want to get yelled at by anyone, but I did read through this entire thread, all 23 pages of it. This is my general impression of what I read and please correct me if I am mistaken; many of the bags at the Prada outlets are made in China and the tags are deceptively hidden in the lining to create the impression that you are purchasing a product that is made in Italy for a fairly reduced price. Additionally, some of the bags sold in the boutiques or department stores are not made in Italy, but this is primarily the nylon bags and some seasonal bags.
> 
> This is my question:  Is the bag I did a special order for (BN1844) in the Prada boutique going to be made in Italy? The manager told me that it would take 12 weeks or more to get the bag because of the holiday and the fact that many of the workers in Italy would be off for the month. I also ordered a bag from the Prada website, is this going to be made in Italy?
> 
> I also read the book _Deluxe, How Luxury Lost its Luster. _ I am aware that companies, Prada possibly included, may be deceptive in regards to making a bag in China, sewing the handles or some other component in Italy and then skirting past the laws of what is required for a "Made In" label by finishing the product in Italy.
> 
> I agree that this procedure is really deceptive and manipulative. It is also wrong to charge inflated prices for products that are not made in places where labor is more expensive and the craftsmanship inferior. This makes me question my future purchases with Prada.
> 
> I would also like to point out the following: manipulation of customers of luxury brands takes many forms. For example, I have bought several Chanel bags, all made in Italy, over the last three years. I love Chanel, but the insane price increases over the last few years and the decline in quality is a form of manipulation. Regarding Hermes, they can't be matched in terms of quality, materials, and craftsmanship, but their prices are exorbitant and they pretend their bags are scarce, ala Rolex. I have considered buying a Birkin, but these two things really turn me off, as do their constant price increases. Again, this is another form of manipulation.
> 
> I dont mean to offend any lovers of Hermes or Chanel, because I love these brands too and own many products from these companies. I just want to point out these issues because I feel that they are relevant to issues brought up by this thread.  I feel like I am somewhat of a hypocrite because I buy them, but disagree with some of the things they represent.
> 
> Wow, this is a really long post. Sorry!


Well said....every designer manipulates in some way.  Choose your manipulation


----------



## TJNEscada

Hmm... I have about a dozen Prada bags some up to 10 yrs old, one from just last year - all of them (thankfully!) made in Italy!  I should note, most of them purchased at Neiman's...


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I came across this article on the LV forum: www.europeanbusinessreview.com/?p=6078 

It is a great read for those of you who have participated in this thread about "luxury" goods such as Prada being made in China. The article mentions Prada and how they have publicly announced that some of their goods will be manufactured in locations other than Italy. 

The article addresses an issue that I think is very important not just for Prada, but all luxury brands which is: What is luxury? And what qualifies a brand as a luxury brand? If companies such as Prada start producing products in places such as China, they are no longer luxury brands, but fashion brands trying to sell consumers on the idea of luxury. 

Again, this article is a great read and sheds some light on the disturbing topic of luxury brands moving overseas and producing products in places which diverge from the original heritage of the brand.


----------



## GrRoxy

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> I came across this article on the LV forum: www.europeanbusinessreview.com/?p=6078
> 
> It is a great read for those of you who have participated in this thread about "luxury" goods such as Prada being made in China. The article mentions Prada and how they have publicly announced that some of their goods will be manufactured in locations other than Italy.
> 
> The article addresses an issue that I think is very important not just for Prada, but all luxury brands which is: What is luxury? And what qualifies a brand as a luxury brand? If companies such as Prada start producing products in places such as China, they are no longer luxury brands, but fashion brands trying to sell consumers on the idea of luxury.
> 
> Again, this article is a great read and sheds some light on the disturbing topic of luxury brands moving overseas and producing products in places which diverge from the original heritage of the brand.



Thank you for sharing! Its a great read.


----------



## jlove

Actually, I discovered from Prada that China is not the only location outside of Italy where the bags are now produced....also some stores, not just outlets, sell them too.  But Prada is not alone....


----------



## shoppingguy2004

Prada is also made in Vietnam now too. They are tricky as the metal tag inside states Prada Milano however there is a tiny sticker hidden inside the bag indicating that it is made in Vietnam. I guess they hope that the sticker will fall off. This was my experience with my new Prada bag. 

They proudly display when items are made in Italy however hide this fact when it is produced in other countries.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

shoppingguy2004 said:


> Prada is also made in Vietnam now too. They are tricky as the metal tag inside states Prada Milano however there is a tiny sticker hidden inside the bag indicating that it is made in Vietnam. I guess they hope that the sticker will fall off. This was my experience with my new Prada bag.
> 
> They proudly display when items are made in Italy however hide this fact when it is produced in other countries.



OMG... a sticker?  thot it was a sew on...


----------



## aidenliang

have no idea


----------



## PinkDioR

I have bought 5 different Prada bags in Italy last month, and only 1 of them is made in Italy. 

Having seen those "mic" tags in the other 4 bags I have purchased, I have to say, I'm only willing to pay outlet prices for Prada bags from now on.


----------



## dotty8

^^ Did you buy those 4 not made in Italy from an outlet or Prada boutique?


----------



## litale

Hello ladies,

I just wanted to check if anyone has been in the same situation as me. I've had my eyes on the BN1801 bag for a while. 3 weeks back I popped into the Melbourne Collins St Prada store to have a look at it in person. I asked the SA to show me the 'Made In' tag. He started saying that some of their Prada bags do not have the 'Made In' tags but after looking around inside the bag he pulled out the 'Made In Italy' tag sewed on next to the bag number tag inside the bag's small zipped pocket. Today, after being paid, I went back to the same Prada store with the full intention of buying the bag. But to my surprise, the bag the SA showed me today did not have a 'Made In' tag at all! The SA showed me 2 other bags from the back and they did not have the 'Made In' tag too, though all 3 bags had the bag number tag. I was disappointed that I couldn't get my bag because I personally will not be truly happy with my first Prada bag if it did not have a 'Made In Italy' tag (though I know some of you don't mind it or don't mind having a Prada with a 'Made In China' tag). 

So I wanted to ask if any of you ladies have come across a situation where the same bag model has a Made In Italy tag on your first look and there was no Made In tag when you had a look at the same model bag again at a different time?

Cheers

Lita


----------



## Prada Psycho

litale said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to check if anyone has been in the same situation as me. I've had my eyes on the BN1801 bag for a while. 3 weeks back I popped into the Melbourne Collins St Prada store to have a look at it in person. I asked the SA to show me the 'Made In' tag. He started saying that some of their Prada bags do not have the 'Made In' tags but after looking around inside the bag he pulled out the 'Made In Italy' tag sewed on next to the bag number tag inside the bag's small zipped pocket. Today, after being paid, I went back to the same Prada store with the full intention of buying the bag. But to my surprise, the bag the SA showed me today did not have a 'Made In' tag at all! The SA showed me 2 other bags from the back and they did not have the 'Made In' tag too, though all 3 bags had the bag number tag. I was disappointed that I couldn't get my bag because I personally will not be truly happy with my first Prada bag if it did not have a 'Made In Italy' tag (though I know some of you don't mind it or don't mind having a Prada with a 'Made In China' tag).
> 
> So I wanted to ask if any of you ladies have come across a situation where the same bag model has a Made In Italy tag on your first look and there was no Made In tag when you had a look at the same model bag again at a different time?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Lita



This thread has gotten long and I don't recall who or when, but yes, that exact thing happened to someone else that posted here.  You could skim through the thread to see who it was.


----------



## BellevueLady

hellokatiegirl said:


> I came across this article on the LV forum: http://www.europeanbusinessreview.com/?p=6078
> 
> It is a great read for those of you who have participated in this thread about "luxury" goods such as Prada being made in China. The article mentions Prada and how they have publicly announced that some of their goods will be manufactured in locations other than Italy.
> 
> The article addresses an issue that I think is very important not just for Prada, but all luxury brands which is: What is luxury? And what qualifies a brand as a luxury brand? If companies such as Prada start producing products in places such as China, they are no longer luxury brands, but fashion brands trying to sell consumers on the idea of luxury.
> 
> Again, this article is a great read and sheds some light on the disturbing topic of luxury brands moving overseas and producing products in places which diverge from the original heritage of the brand.


 
Excellent article.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## helloadeline

Such things do happen dear. Same bags but made in different places. However you can hardly tell the difference right?  you'll bound to find one made in Italy. U deserve to have one made there for the price you're paying!


----------



## coocooforchanel

Prada Psycho said:


> This thread has gotten long and I don't recall who or when, but yes, that exact thing happened to someone else that posted here.  You could skim through the thread to see who it was.


Hi where do yo authenticate prada? What forum?


----------



## fm806

Reading this tread has made me paranoid after buying a bag from old bond st boutique. Called them and really helpful/nice SA told me where to find the discrete made in italy tag. He actually called me back after finding out where the tag was located, it wasn't near the black and white numbering label.


----------



## allthatleather

I just bought a Saffiano Lux tote a day BEFORE finding his thread, in Prada Hong Kong boutique. Looking up geographically on how close it is to China, my paranoia just keeps bundling. I quickly looked the "Made in" tag in the very inside lining of the pocket, and found a tag, but with no "Made in" print. My hands and my eyes were like doing a scavenger hunt, and finally found a tag, just at the very outer side part of  inside lining. It is MADE IN ITALY to my relieved. 

But after reading the thread, made me wonder of the quality of the bag, and a bit disappointed finding out that each side of  the top leather part near the button area (the top leather on the zipper) is not neatly attached to one another. However, i will find my best to grow my love back to its original proportion to my Saffiano.


----------



## cela

I just bought a prada Nylon Tote BN2107, I checked inside the bag to find any tag...... but nowhere.....is it possible that Prada has no tag inside the bag?


----------



## cela

I just bought a prada Nylon Tote BN2107, I checked inside the bag to find any tag...... but nowhere.....is it possible that Prada has no tag inside the bag?
I asked the SA  about it and he says that most of the nylon bags has no tags inside:SSS


----------



## missfiggy

Well it's finally happened - what I always knew would happen and what always happens to designer items made in China.

An unauthorised handbag has made its way onto the market.  And where there's one, there's plenty more.

That's a bag made using all the authentic materials and trademarks owned by Prada, probably made inside the Prada manufacturing site, but which is not made under Prada's instructions and authority.  Designers authorise or licence a manufacturing site to make a certain amount of a certain style and no more, and they provide the necessary materials for those items.   Anything made over and above that licence or authorisation is technically a counterfeit. Even though it is made with all the correct materials and trademarks, it has been made illegally.

I'm only surprised that it took this long for me to see one.

They're currently being sold from that authorised Prada outlet called "Facebook".  There's another good reason to avoid facebook completely.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Well it's finally happened - what I always knew would happen and what always happens to designer items made in China.
> 
> An unauthorised handbag has made its way onto the market.  And where there's one, there's plenty more.
> 
> That's a bag made using all the authentic materials and trademarks owned by Prada, probably made inside the Prada manufacturing site, but which is not made under Prada's instructions and authority.  Designers authorise or licence a manufacturing site to make a certain amount of a certain style and no more, and they provide the necessary materials for those items.   Anything made over and above that licence or authorisation is technically a counterfeit. Even though it is made with all the correct materials and trademarks, it has been made illegally.
> 
> I'm only surprised that it took this long for me to see one.
> 
> They're currently being sold from that authorised Prada outlet called "Facebook".  There's another good reason to avoid facebook completely.



Hey Figgs!  My personal favorite is the one where an on-staff Hermes employee was making Hermes knock-offs.  Forget the details, but I had to laugh about that.  I'm SO over designer bags.  

Facebook isn't THAT bad.  It's like eBay or tPF: it's all in how you use it and who you let in your sandbox.


----------



## tkokayde

So I ordered my first Prada yesterday with overnight shipping, and then read this thread last night. I was definitely nervous to receive my bag today (Vitello Daino Hobo). I am happy to say that I checked the tag and it states Made in Italy. Sigh of relief.


----------



## movingobserver

After reading this thread and checking my bag over and over and over again, I finally found it. At one point I almost went back to my SA to have him show me the tag. The ever allusive & frustrating "made in ITALY" tag.


----------



## babyyorkie

I have bought my Saffiano 1786 on Friday in Prada store Padua,Italy and it also has made in Italy tag.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I haven't read every post so I don't know if the Safiano's were subject to China manufacturers, but I pulled everything out looking for the tag and found a "made in Italy" tag.

But! before I took my goodies out, I was looking around in the pockets. As I was very gingerly pulling at the double pocket (stitched up the middle to make two pockets) the threading started coming undone.

I was with hubby when he bought it for me at Neimans, so I will give them a call to see what they say about having it repaired. 

Yes, it's minute, but we paid full retail - Not Cool!!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Just called NM and not only are they happy to help me, but they are going to give me a new bag instead of sending it out for repairs. 

Just have to all my hiney to KOP.


----------



## bagfever

I think the saffianos I've looked at are all made in Italy.  Some vitello daino totes (seasonal coloured ones) were made in Bulgaria (I think).  Almost bought a black sale bag but decided not to cuz it was made in China...well at least the tag was still there.


----------



## lindacris

my black vitello daino tote arrived today and happily it was made in italy.


----------



## peachylv

My Saffiano Oro wallet was made in Italy.  I didn't have to hunt for the stamp at all.


----------



## l.karljohan

How about the nappa gauffre? Are some made in China too? Or they are all made in Italy? Thanks.


----------



## poppy414

My first ever Prada arrived today & it has a Made in China tag:cry:
Have attached a pic but a bit blurry as it's dark now.
Not even sure if bag is authentic, had it authenticated before buying & have put more pics on authenticate this thread so will let you all know once it's been looked at.
Such a let down.


----------



## Prada Psycho

poppy414 said:


> My first ever Prada arrived today & it has a Made in China tag:cry:
> Have attached a pic but a bit blurry as it's dark now.
> Not even sure if bag is authentic, had it authenticated before buying & have put more pics on authenticate this thread so will let you all know once it's been looked at.
> Such a let down.




From that little snippet it appears authentic.  This is the Prada "Made in China" tag.  The counterfeiters haven't started putting these tags in bags....that I've seen as yet.  What bag is it and where did you buy it?

Edit Note:  I saw your photos on the AT thread.  Your bag is authentic.  Made in China _*by Prada*_ and authentic.


----------



## poppy414

Prada Psycho said:


> From that little snippet it appears authentic.  This is the Prada "Made in China" tag.  The counterfeiters haven't started putting these tags in bags....that I've seen as yet.  What bag is it and where did you buy it?
> 
> Edit Note:  I saw your photos on the AT thread.  Your bag is authentic.  Made in China _*by Prada*_ and authentic.


Thanks Prada Psycho, I love it so much & it really is perfect, can't find any flaws so I'll try & put the China bit out of my mind & enjoy it.
Funny that it came from Italy, just goes to show they will go to the trouble of making in China & sending back to Italy.
The bag is a vitello shine tote in rubino BN2323 & I got it from ebay & the seller was cuoieria & I have to say he was amazing to deal with.
Overall I am ecstatic to have my first Prada & it smells so gorgeous, can't stop sniffing it lol


----------



## bibao

Hi there! Mine have the same one as urs too. Diff colour. Mine is antico... mine don even have the made in china tag. Only have the number tag.. I bought it in HK Prada Space Outlet...


----------



## Donnachloe

Forget the Prada purchase I was about to make!
Donnachloe


----------



## molliekatt

The concept, let alone the reality, of Pradas being made in China is so disappointing!  Who would ever have thought this would happen?  I guess greed is universal!  This doesn't put me off the Prada brand but it sure is going to make me more cautious before I make a purchase.


----------



## cinderellashoes

Just bought my saffiano lux tote. Made in Italy


----------



## jamberry

Hi- just came across this thread & am seriously re-thinking any future Prada purchases.  After searching frantically for a MADE IN ITALY tag on a tote recently purchased at a US Prada boutique, I could not find ANY black tag.  Like others here, I did find TWO white tags, with the black # 7,8 (on 1 tag) & #165 (2nd tag) sewn on the inside pocket.  I am MERELY guessing at this point, but since this bag has no MADE IN ITALY tag, my guess is that it was assembled at 3 different sites, hence the three # attached 7,8, 165.  

I am curious to know where my bag is made in, since I did pay full price for the BL0792 GLACE Calf tote.  Has anyone here found more than one white tag attached to their lining, with no MADE IN ITALY tag? Tks.


----------



## fanmiu

I Just found out that some Prada bags are made in China! I went to the outlet in NYC about one month ago and bought a Prada leather bag for my mom. After reading about this thread I checked the made in tag, and it said made in China! I am not sure if they only sell their made in China bags in the outlet or they also sell in the their boutique store. I learned from this bad experience that i will check every time I purchase form now on. I feel very upset now and if I can I would definitely return it. I didn't want to find out that I paid $1500 for that.


----------



## viciouslips

Just ordered a pair of shoes from Saks that were Nade in China for $460. I don't really care where they are made in as long as it looks good and feels comfortable - but these shoes just felt so cheap in comparison with a pair of Miu Miu I just bought or with Prada/Granello shoes from ages ago. Disappointing.


----------



## bagaholic29

I recently bought a Prada bag with only the number tag "173" and no Made in China or Made in Italy black tag attached. Would anyone know what that means and where is it made?


----------



## Lawseenai

Oh my goodness!! Is Prada the only designer brand that is manufacturing elsewhere? Or other designer brands are doing the same thing as well. This is quite disturbing even though the bag might have the same qualities... I just prefer my bag to be made in Europe at the very least...


----------



## limps

my both saffiano tote are made in Italy... one of it i just recently bought and it is a new color so i guess some of the model they may still control and only made in italy


----------



## zh123

Thanks for this thread. This is my first Prada, got it 4 months ago at Prada store at Changi Airport Singapore.. i actully wanted an LV Alexandra but got this instead when I was about to leave Singapore so this was a bit of an impulse purchase but I love it anyway  I've been wondering where to find the "Made in..." tag and I just found it! :shame: And it says Made in Italy!  just one thing, I can't find the white tag with numbers on it yet though.. All bags have it?


----------



## ya_weknoitsfake

Lawseenai said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness!! Is Prada the only designer brand that is manufacturing elsewhere? Or other designer brands are doing the same thing as well. This is quite disturbing even though the bag might have the same qualities... I just prefer my bag to be made in Europe at the very least...



Prada is not the only one doing this. Burberry is as well. From what I've seen, the nova check and hay market check bags (pretty much anything that is coated PVC) is "imported". This is just a sneaky way of saying made outside of western Europe. Somebody would have to correct me on this but I think that there are some Celine bags out there that are still made in china as well(that may have stopped now). Unfortunately, this is the route that most designers might follow as greed becomes more important than quality or maintaining a true sense of luxury. Because of this, I always check the tag before I buy any designer item, including rtw and accessories.


----------



## baglover57

Bought a prada messenger and zippy wallet yesterday .  Both are made in Italy! whew!


----------



## pinkrose398

To be honest, it doesn't matter where the bag is made, because even though it is made in England, it's still made by Chinese people. I believe Purseblog or someone posted up pictures taken at an exhibition where they showed a person making a Birkin or Kelly bag right in front of everyone. That person who was making the bags was Chinese, so it's not like just because your bag is made in Italy, it's made by actual Italians.

I feel that if it's made in Italy, they probably have more reason to skimp on the quality assurance side of things just because the hourly wages are much higher than things made in China, and when charging the same prices, they need to keep the hourly wages lows to make the biggest profit.

That being said, I still like my Prada bags made in Italy, just because they "feel" more authentic, haha. It's weird and I'm totally contradicting myself but that's the truth =P


----------



## icydipndots

zh123 said:


> Thanks for this thread. This is my first Prada, got it 4 months ago at Prada store at Changi Airport Singapore.. i actully wanted an LV Alexandra but got this instead when I was about to leave Singapore so this was a bit of an impulse purchase but I love it anyway  I've been wondering where to find the "Made in..." tag and I just found it! :shame: And it says Made in Italy!  just one thing, I can't find the white tag with numbers on it yet though.. All bags have it?



edit: i found the made in tag- mine is made in china. but i'm ok with that. let me know if you find the white tag!


----------



## Lawseenai

pinkrose398 said:
			
		

> To be honest, it doesn't matter where the bag is made, because even though it is made in England, it's still made by Chinese people. I believe Purseblog or someone posted up pictures taken at an exhibition where they showed a person making a Birkin or Kelly bag right in front of everyone. That person who was making the bags was Chinese, so it's not like just because your bag is made in Italy, it's made by actual Italians.
> 
> I feel that if it's made in Italy, they probably have more reason to skimp on the quality assurance side of things just because the hourly wages are much higher than things made in China, and when charging the same prices, they need to keep the hourly wages lows to make the biggest profit.
> 
> That being said, I still like my Prada bags made in Italy, just because they "feel" more authentic, haha. It's weird and I'm totally contradicting myself but that's the truth =P



I understand your logic but similar to you, my heart prefers Italy...


----------



## Gatsby

My 2274 from Prada.com says Made in Italy.


----------



## aeir0r

jamberry said:


> Hi- just came across this thread & am seriously re-thinking any future Prada purchases.  After searching frantically for a MADE IN ITALY tag on a tote recently purchased at a US Prada boutique, I could not find ANY black tag.  Like others here, I did find TWO white tags, with the black # 7,8 (on 1 tag) & #165 (2nd tag) sewn on the inside pocket.  I am MERELY guessing at this point, but since this bag has no MADE IN ITALY tag, my guess is that it was assembled at 3 different sites, hence the three # attached 7,8, 165.
> 
> I am curious to know where my bag is made in, since I did pay full price for the BL0792 GLACE Calf tote.  Has anyone here found more than one white tag attached to their lining, with no MADE IN ITALY tag? Tks.



Same thing happened to me, I bought mine in a Melbourne boutique and I couldnt find the black tag either, just white tags that says 7, 165, R.  Can anyone tell me where mine was made?

Wish I read this thread before I bought it.


----------



## zh123

icydipndots said:


> edit: i found the made in tag- mine is made in china. but i'm ok with that. let me know if you find the white tag!



Mine doesn't have the white tag! I think I've looked hard enough..


----------



## irischia

I bought my BN1786 in Melbourne. I've only found 2 white tags saying 31 U and 173. No "Made In " tags.


----------



## ms_simone

Oh my god I ran to the Prada bag I bought yesterday to check if it was made in China. Thank goodness its made in Italy otherwise I would have parted with my hot pink strap bag... Phew.


----------



## ms_simone

zh123 said:
			
		

> Thanks for this thread. This is my first Prada, got it 4 months ago at Prada store at Changi Airport Singapore.. i actully wanted an LV Alexandra but got this instead when I was about to leave Singapore so this was a bit of an impulse purchase but I love it anyway  I've been wondering where to find the "Made in..." tag and I just found it! :shame: And it says Made in Italy!  just one thing, I can't find the white tag with numbers on it yet though.. All bags have it?



This is such a classy clutch! It's usually beside the black tag... Maybe really folded in or something?


----------



## summergal2121

So I currently have a Prada bag- the Prada Vitello Daino Shopper BN2172 BBE01 (to be exact) on hold at Nordstorms. 

The Prada specialist I talked to made a point in telling me that Prada bags are handmade in Italy- unlike Tony Burch bags (as she said). I checked out bags in Tony Burch too and the sales person their made a point to tell me that the leather that Tony Burch uses for their bag is the same exact as the leather used for Prada bags....(yeah right  I mean I'm sure the leather is the same- I mean same kind of animal hide...but the process is different ) 

Anyway...I'm not against Made in China products- but if I'm going to pay almost 2 grand for a bag I would like to know that its been crafted and made by a specialist and not in some big huge factory in China .

I looked around the posts here and someone else posted their Vitello Daino and said it was made in Italy... I hope mine is too


----------



## pinkrose398

summergal2121 said:


> So I currently have a Prada bag- the Prada Vitello Daino Shopper BN2172 BBE01 (to be exact) on hold at Nordstorms.
> 
> The Prada specialist I talked to made a point in telling me that Prada bags are handmade in Italy- unlike Tony Burch bags (as she said). I checked out bags in Tony Burch too and the sales person their made a point to tell me that the leather that Tony Burch uses for their bag is the same exact as the leather used for Prada bags....(yeah right  I mean I'm sure the leather is the same- I mean same kind of animal hide...but the process is different )
> 
> Anyway...I'm not against Made in China products- but if I'm going to pay almost 2 grand for a bag I would like to know that its been crafted and made by a specialist and not in some big huge factory in China .
> 
> I looked around the posts here and someone else posted their Vitello Daino and said it was made in Italy... I hope mine is too



The tory burch saffiano leather is NOT the same as Prada saffiano leather. The tory burch one RUBS OFF after a bit of use, and the Prada one does not. I think the TB one isn't heat-stamped well enough or the QA isn't as good as the prada one. The whole point of saffiano leather is that it's scratch resistant and long lasting, but the TB one isn't either of those things. You can find more feedback about the TB saffiano bags on the TB subforum.


----------



## summergal2121

pinkrose398 said:


> The tory burch saffiano leather is NOT the same as Prada saffiano leather. The tory burch one RUBS OFF after a bit of use, and the Prada one does not. I think the TB one isn't heat-stamped well enough or the QA isn't as good as the prada one. The whole point of saffiano leather is that it's scratch resistant and long lasting, but the TB one isn't either of those things. You can find more feedback about the TB saffiano bags on the TB subforum.



 Yeah...I dont know what the Tony Burch SA was talking about...but she told me exactly that- that Tony Burch Saffiano leather is the same as Prada Saffiano leather. 

I don't plan on buying a Tony Burch bag anyway- I 'm in love with my Prada bag- but its the soft calf leather- not the saffiano.


----------



## ms_simone

cinderellashoes said:
			
		

> Just bought my saffiano lux tote. Made in Italy



Where did you find the tag? I just bought one from the Perth Prada boutique but all I have managed to locate are the 2 white tags with numbers.

Arg am I just supposed to convince myself that the bag is made in Italy?


----------



## pinkrose398

ms_simone said:


> Where did you find the tag? I just bought one from the Perth Prada boutique but all I have managed to locate are the 2 white tags with numbers.
> 
> Arg am I just supposed to convince myself that the bag is made in Italy?



I found my black tag pretty easily on my saffiano double zip tote. it was on the side of the big compartment in the middle. It's sewn in pretty "deeply" into the seams so that might be why it's a little hard to find.


----------



## ms_simone

pinkrose398 said:
			
		

> I found my black tag pretty easily on my saffiano double zip tote. it was on the side of the big compartment in the middle. It's sewn in pretty "deeply" into the seams so that might be why it's a little hard to find.



Yes you're right. Yaaay thank you so much for you're reply


----------



## ujili

ya_weknoitsfake said:


> Prada is not the only one doing this. Burberry is as well. From what I've seen, the nova check and hay market check bags (pretty much anything that is coated PVC) is "imported". This is just a sneaky way of saying made outside of western Europe. Somebody would have to correct me on this but I think that there are some Celine bags out there that are still made in china as well(that may have stopped now). Unfortunately, this is the route that most designers might follow as greed becomes more important than quality or maintaining a true sense of luxury. Because of this, I always check the tag before I buy any designer item, including rtw and accessories.



I don't think that's true because my Burberry Vintage Check in PVC is made in Italy, at least all the ones I bought. I saw some at the store the other day it is Made in Italy. There are some Nova checks that used to be made in Italy but I heard they are made in China now. I used to have a Nova check wallet Made in Italy but it got stolen at school.


----------



## ab0987

Urggh! My first prada, made in Vietnam. 2nd one which i adore the most, is made in china...no made in italy yet! And I am so going to get one!!!
Can't believe I paid that much!
Btw, all my wallets and pouches are luckily made in italy!

Common, lv made in usa, prada in china... my friend even got burberry made in china as well...

Iphone assembled in china? Guess that's is all cheaper labour for higher profit..
all about business.......


----------



## auth888

Yes it is sad to hear that some Pradas are now made in china


----------



## auth888

poppy414 said:
			
		

> My first ever Prada arrived today & it has a Made in China tag:cry:
> Have attached a pic but a bit blurry as it's dark now.
> Not even sure if bag is authentic, had it authenticated before buying & have put more pics on authenticate this thread so will let you all know once it's been looked at.
> Such a let down.



Hi your prada is authentic. My prada has the same tag. Bought mine from Hong Kong a store called EXTRAVAGANZA. They sell various designer bags. Btw, what model is your bag ?


----------



## auth888

At first it did bother me. But now it doesnt. Materials are the same thing. Bought this from Extravaganza store in Hong Kong. I think most of the Tessuto bags are now made in china. This is the BN4662 in ibisco (pink) color


----------



## kate021105

auth888 said:


> At first it did bother me. But now it doesnt. Materials are the same thing. Bought this from Extravaganza store in Hong Kong. I think most of the Tessuto bags are now made in china. This is the BN4662 in ibisco (pink) color



yeah me either.  as long as its from prada (authentic) and the same materials were used, i have no problem


----------



## limps

zh123 said:


> Thanks for this thread. This is my first Prada, got it 4 months ago at Prada store at Changi Airport Singapore.. i actully wanted an LV Alexandra but got this instead when I was about to leave Singapore so this was a bit of an impulse purchase but I love it anyway  I've been wondering where to find the "Made in..." tag and I just found it! :shame: And it says Made in Italy!  just one thing, I can't find the white tag with numbers on it yet though.. All bags have it?


 
My saffiano purse also made in italy and i cant find the white tag with number as well...


----------



## tiramisuux

So I've looked through every page to try and find where the made in tag is on the 1786 and cannot find it. I've turned my bag upside down, inside out and have only found the number tag which says '180'.

I got the bag in Paris only a few days ago and there is a mark on the leather.. My biggest issue is that I'm paying almost $2000 for this bag and its not perfect. 

The only reason why I buy expensive bag is for it quality. If I can buy the same quality and style for a few hundred bucks, why wouldn't I?? My family have bought Prada for years. My grandmother has a Prada bag from 20 years ago and the thing still looks immaculate. Where has the quality gone? I don't mind if the bag is made in china or Italy or the side of the road for arguments sake. I care about the quality.


----------



## tiny flower

tiramisuux said:
			
		

> So I've looked through every page to try and find where the made in tag is on the 1786 and cannot find it. I've turned my bag upside down, inside out and have only found the number tag which says '180'.



Look here, I took a photo of the tag in my BN2274. Maybe you also find it there. It is on the very left under the zippers in the wrinkle.


----------



## pinkrose398

tiramisuux said:


> So I've looked through every page to try and find where the made in tag is on the 1786 and cannot find it. I've turned my bag upside down, inside out and have only found the number tag which says '180'.
> 
> I got the bag in Paris only a few days ago and there is a mark on the leather.. My biggest issue is that I'm paying almost $2000 for this bag and its not perfect.
> 
> The only reason why I buy expensive bag is for it quality. If I can buy the same quality and style for a few hundred bucks, why wouldn't I?? My family have bought Prada for years. My grandmother has a Prada bag from 20 years ago and the thing still looks immaculate. Where has the quality gone? I don't mind if the bag is made in china or Italy or the side of the road for arguments sake. I care about the quality.



Mine came with a black mark on the front of the bag too, but I think it shows more character, lol. It will probably get scratched or marked up pretty quickly anyways.


----------



## Chicagoan

I can't find a Made In or the white number tag in my Prada Br4391.  Does that mean a bag is not authentic?  Can anyone tell me where to find the tags or if they even exist because this bag is a few years old?  I bought this bag from someone I know very well and I have authenticity cards signed by our local boutique.  Help!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Just checked my saffiano it said made in italy for my bn2274 yah!!! &#57605;&#58399;&#58399;


----------



## pawneunubs

are their mens wallet. saffiano also made in china?


----------



## ilvoelv

It doesn't bother me that it's made in china. The Chinese are obviously super skilled. Everything we Americans own are made there. Our iPod iPhones MacBooks etc. just the prices are ridiculous. We know they aren't paying them the same as they would craftsmen in Italy France etc.


----------



## Janelsy

Mine all made in Italy... Pheww


----------



## sabrina1106

My BN1786 is made in Italy


----------



## gere

auth888 said:


> View attachment 1903759
> 
> 
> At first it did bother me. But now it doesnt. Materials are the same thing. Bought this from Extravaganza store in Hong Kong. I think most of the Tessuto bags are now made in china. This is the BN4662 in ibisco (pink) color


Mine also made in China. I brought at space outlet in Hong Kong. But it is BR4662. Please help how to authentic this bag?


----------



## pinkrose398

gere said:


> Mine also made in China. I brought at space outlet in Hong Kong. But it is BR4662. Please help how to authentic this bag?



Space outlets are owned by Prada, if you bought it there, then it's probably authentic.


----------



## Chicagoan

I'm perplexed because I was in a boutique with my girlfriend when she purchased her double zip saffiano bag and the metal plate inside said "Prada Made in Italy".  Her bag does not have a sewn in "made in tag" just the white numbered tag.  I just looked at the same bag at Neimans and it says "Prada Milano" and does have a sewn in tag that says made in Italy.  Do you think there is any rhyme or reason to this as they are both authentic?  I'm thinking if I'm paying that much $, I want a metal tag that indicates Made in Italy.  I'm thinking those are the ones truly made and assembled in Italy.  Anyone else have thoughts on this?!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Chicagoan said:


> I'm perplexed because I was in a boutique with my girlfriend when she purchased her double zip saffiano bag and the metal plate inside said "Prada Made in Italy".  Her bag does not have a sewn in "made in tag" just the white numbered tag.  I just looked at the same bag at Neimans and it says "Prada Milano" and does have a sewn in tag that says made in Italy.  Do you think there is any rhyme or reason to this as they are both authentic?  I'm thinking if I'm paying that much $, I want a metal tag that indicates Made in Italy.  I'm thinking those are the ones truly made and assembled in Italy.  Anyone else have thoughts on this?!



She bought an older model.  They used to say Made in Italy on the inside rectangle tag because they were always made in Italy....back then.


----------



## eescorpius

This reminds me of a conversation that me and my coworker had last week.

So she was telling me how she thinks Prada is a notch more superior than Dior. I actually don&#8217;t favour one or the other, but my experiences are Dior products are actually more expensive, and they don&#8217;t go on sale as much as Prada. Quality wise, I have products from both brands and I must say I am more satisfied with Dior.

So that&#8217;s what I told her, and she told me Dior is cheap&#8230;
I was speechless&#8230;I don&#8217;t think she has ever seen the Lady Dior line&#8230;

I should totally show her this thread&#8230;


----------



## Chicagoan

Prada Psycho said:


> She bought an older model.  They used to say Made in Italy on the inside rectangle tag because they were always made in Italy....back then.



Thanks PradaPsycho!  Do you think switching to the Milano plate has to do with having a consistent logo so that it's easier to hide where something is made?  The SA from the store in Hawaii where she bought is gonna reserve a "Made in Italy" tag bag for me.  If I'm paying that much, I want to know, I'm getting an all Italian made product.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Chicagoan said:


> Thanks PradaPsycho!  _*Do you think switching to the Milano plate has to do with having a consistent logo so that it's easier to hide where something is made?*_  The SA from the store in Hawaii where she bought is gonna reserve a "Made in Italy" tag bag for me.  If I'm paying that much, I want to know, I'm getting an all Italian made product.




No doubt in my mind that this was the reason.  If the plaque says "Made in Italy" it has to be made in Italy.  By putting only  "Milano" it just implies that Prada's home base in Milano.  Hence the need to go rifling though bags looking for the actual "Made In [wherever]" tag in order to meet international trade laws.  Why all the subterfuge?  Because Prada isn't stupid. They know their customers want Made in Italy, so this is how that illusion is maintained.  Dishonest?  IMHO: YES!


----------



## Prada Psycho

eescorpius said:


> This reminds me of a conversation that me and my coworker had last week.
> 
> So she was telling me how she thinks Prada is a notch more superior than Dior. I actually dont favour one or the other, but my experiences are Dior products are actually more expensive, and they dont go on sale as much as Prada. Quality wise, I have products from both brands and I must say I am more satisfied with Dior.
> 
> So thats what I told her, and she told me Dior is cheap
> I was speechlessI dont think she has ever seen the Lady Dior line
> 
> I should totally show her this thread




Any more, comparing Prada to Dior is like comparing Target to Nordstrom or Neiman Marcus.  No contest.  Dior is still leaps above Prada.


----------



## flammable

Prada Psycho said:


> Hi Guys! No, I'm not dead. Just resting my hand trying to stall off carpal tunnel surgery.
> 
> I'm researching the latest curiosity from Prada.  If you have one of the suede lined bags that Prada has released in the last year or two, please do the following and post your findings here along with the style number, or better yet a photo.
> 
> _Open the inside zippered pocket and pull it inside out.  There will be a white tag with a number and a dark blue tag that says Made In [wherever].  If you can get a pic of the tag, super. If not, just post where it says it's made.
> _
> Finally, when posting your findings, please include where the bag was purchased (Prada boutique, Saks, NM or elsewhere).
> 
> Seems Prada may be running phase two of the "Pleather"  saga, but I need some more research.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I just posted a thread wondering where my 'made in' tag is, I can't find it anywhere on my saffiano lux double zip tote. I just bought it today at a Prada store in NYC.

http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/where-is-the-made-in-label-788137.html


----------



## flammable

tiny flower said:


> Look here, I took a photo of the tag in my BN2274. Maybe you also find it there. It is on the very left under the zippers in the wrinkle.



Thank you thank you thank you, I found mine. It says "made in Italy"!!!!!


----------



## nielnielniel

I was reading an article about Gucci, something to do with how luxury has lost its lusture about to qualify for Made in XXX, they could do the whole bag elsewhere and bring back to the Italy and add a bolt or nut and then - it's Made In Italy. Also how some village employs tons of migrant to work on them...so whats the big deal with Made In Italy anyway? You are not getting artisan one way or another. Everything is mass produced to certain extend. I am more interested with the quality and durability. Having it made in Paris or whatever doesn't always guarantee that these days...be it Prada, Chanel or whatever. It's really sad.


----------



## erinzainal

Hye my prada bn 2317 didnt have any made in tag....butbthe white tag  said 219...help...what does that mean?


----------



## BgaHolic

nielnielniel said:


> I was reading an article about Gucci, something to do with how luxury has lost its lusture about to qualify for Made in XXX, they could do the whole bag elsewhere and bring back to the Italy and add a bolt or nut and then - it's Made In Italy. Also how some village employs tons of migrant to work on them...so whats the big deal with Made In Italy anyway? You are not getting artisan one way or another. Everything is mass produced to certain extend. I am more interested with the quality and durability. Having it made in Paris or whatever doesn't always guarantee that these days...be it Prada, Chanel or whatever. It's really sad.



I just browsed through this forum and read this.  What you are saying is true but it disturbs me. (Not you, personally.) When a bag is mass produced in China it only costs a couple of dollars as opposed to a bag made in Italy.  Placing a China tag on the bag only confirms how little the cost was to make it which would piss me off to no end! IMO the company then, does not have the right to charge exorbitant fees to purchase their bag since they took that route. It's their problem that they feel the need to spend excessive amounts of money to keep up. It in no way entitles them to rip the public off!  I think that was the meaning behind this thread.


----------



## Prada Psycho

BgaHolic said:


> I just browsed through this forum and read this.  What you are saying is true but it disturbs me. (Not you, personally.) When a bag is mass produced in China it only costs a couple of dollars as opposed to a bag made in Italy.  Placing a China tag on the bag only confirms how little the cost was to make it which would piss me off to no end! _*IMO the company then, does not have the right to charge exorbitant fees to purchase their bag since they took that route.*_ It's their problem that they feel the need to spend excessive amounts of money to keep up. It in no way entitles them to rip the public off!  _*I think that was the meaning behind this thread.*_





Exactly right, except it's more like *I* have the right to choose to take my money elsewhere, which I have.  I have no issues whatsoever with bags made in China, or other countries.  I've got a closet full of them they're all fabulous, well made bags. HOWEVER, not one of them cost over $400.  Try finding a Prada ANYTHING for $400 these days.... Even Prada's basic hobo bag is $1100 or more....No thanks.


----------



## nielnielniel

BgaHolic said:


> I just browsed through this forum and read this.  What you are saying is true but it disturbs me. (Not you, personally.) When a bag is mass produced in China it only costs a couple of dollars as opposed to a bag made in Italy.  Placing a China tag on the bag only confirms how little the cost was to make it which would piss me off to no end! IMO the company then, does not have the right to charge exorbitant fees to purchase their bag since they took that route. It's their problem that they feel the need to spend excessive amounts of money to keep up. It in no way entitles them to rip the public off!  I think that was the meaning behind this thread.



But it doesnt cost just a dollar or two to produce the bag...think about their marketing budget, admin, store rental in central and important areas. I know it would piss some ppl off to think that we have to pay for all that but thats the reality of life. I am pissed off seeing bloggers getting free bags for almost nothing and I know that I have to pay for their freebies through the high price that I am being charged for my bags.


----------



## wenmarin

nielnielniel said:
			
		

> But it doesnt cost just a dollar or two to produce the bag...think about their marketing budget, admin, store rental in central and important areas. I know it would piss some ppl off to think that we have to pay for all that but thats the reality of life. I am pissed off seeing bloggers getting free bags for almost nothing and I know that I have to pay for their freebies through the high price that I am being charged for my bags.



I agree.


----------



## smoocherooch

ms_simone said:


> Oh my god I ran to the Prada bag I bought yesterday to check if it was made in China. Thank goodness its made in Italy otherwise I would have parted with my hot pink strap bag... Phew.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1899174


Hi there,

What is the name of this bag? How much is it in Aussie?

Rgd,


----------



## averagejoe

nielnielniel said:


> But it doesnt cost just a dollar or two to produce the bag...think about their marketing budget, admin, store rental in central and important areas. I know it would piss some ppl off to think that we have to pay for all that but thats the reality of life. I am pissed off seeing bloggers getting free bags for almost nothing and I know that I have to pay for their freebies through the high price that I am being charged for my bags.



I agree. Most luxury labels devote a lot of resources to presenting an image, whether it is through advertising, limited/slective distribution, celebrity-endorsement, and/or limiting discounts. 

But I don't think that it is bad that bloggers and celebrities get things for free. They need to write about these items, so it's as if they are paid for the advertising that they do for these brands. The bloggers that get free merchandise probably worked very hard and had very unique ideas to get to where they are.


----------



## TJNEscada

Gals, I think someone else in this thread mentions a book called 'Deluxe: how luxury lost it's luster'   - I am reading it now and it is VERY interesting.  It tells you exactly what is going on with our fave designers over the last 10 yrs or so (Prada included) and how/where their stuff is made (child labor, production lines, retagging items made elsewhere to say Made in Italy, etc.) it is pretty disgusting what this industry gets up to and will probably put you off designer stuff for good!  These days I either buy vintage or just enjoy the old, well made stuff I already have.


----------



## lambchop15

I have recently noticed some prada shoes are stamped made in china now. This just doesn't seem right...


----------



## Kaliafornia

Super glad I found this thread. Although previous poster's are correct your bag can say "made in italy" and only have a fraction of it actually be made there. This is depressing because I adore prada and was wanting to get a bag for my birthday


----------



## fanmiu

I know many of you don't care if it is made in china or Italy as long as the quality is the same. For a while, that what I thought as well until I went to the Woodbury outlet again.  I compared two saffiano wallets both in same style but different color. One was made in Italy, the other one was made in china. The one that was made in china feels different, and the leather is softer a d thiner compare to the one that is made in china, so it feet very cheap on my hand. The one that is made in Italy is more structural, and it has a heat stamp on the leather saying made in Italy instead of having a tag inside the bag say made in China. I suppose they are trying to hide it. Also I found wallets that are made in India inside the Prada outlet store as well.


----------



## fanmiu

missfiggy said:


> Well it's finally happened - what I always knew would happen and what always happens to designer items made in China.
> 
> An unauthorised handbag has made its way onto the market.  And where there's one, there's plenty more.
> 
> That's a bag made using all the authentic materials and trademarks owned by Prada, probably made inside the Prada manufacturing site, but which is not made under Prada's instructions and authority.  Designers authorise or licence a manufacturing site to make a certain amount of a certain style and no more, and they provide the necessary materials for those items.   Anything made over and above that licence or authorisation is technically a counterfeit. Even though it is made with all the correct materials and trademarks, it has been made illegally.
> 
> I'm only surprised that it took this long for me to see one.
> 
> They're currently being sold from that authorised Prada outlet called "Facebook".  There's another good reason to avoid facebook completely.



Well said! I had seen this many times in China. I often just go in the store to check out how the replica look like  for my curiosity, and so many times I really feel some of the bags are from the factory where they manufacture these bags. The sale man would tell me they were made using the same material. I am surprised that I didn't buy one. 

That being said I think some people will buy the one that's is exactly the same. If two bags are the same, why would someone pay $2000 USD to purchase the same bag if she can pay $200 USD? For me I had decided that I no longer have desire for Prada goods, or i might just buy one in china that cost much less if I go back to China next time. It might sound very degrading of me, but that's how Prada made me feel after they decided to make their goods in china. They had degraded themselves, and to me they had lost its luster and no longer consider as luxury items for me.


----------



## violettuxedo

What angers me with sellers such as Neiman Marcus et al, they will state, 'imported' for country of origin and if the Prada happens to be made in Italy, the will then state Italy but never ever state China or Vietnam just cleverly state 'imported'.

As well, Prada has so imperviously hiddened the label for where they are manufacturing the items as in China and Vietnam.  I will not be purchasing any Prada if it is made at 'slave' paid rates.


----------



## lolitablue

Gosh! I am mortified to think that I wanted to go get my first Prada this weekend! What to do, what to do?


----------



## tweetie1288

I just got a saffiano double zip tote. Does any one know where I can find the made  in tag? I found the white tag with numbers but no made in tag. I would prefer mine to be made in Italy if I spend a fortune on it.


----------



## silver_horizon

funny, i don't find any white tag, but the black one is on the left side at the back corner in my bag. right where the leather changes over to the nylon. (holding the bag with the prada logo facing you)

p.s. just found the white one inside a pocket


----------



## MyChanelly

silver_horizon said:


> funny, i don't find any white tag, but the black one is on the left side at the back corner in my bag. right where the leather changes over to the nylon. (holding the bag with the prada logo facing you)
> 
> p.s. just found the white one inside a pocket



I was going to ask the question, but luckly I saw your post.  Found my tag, made in italy! yay!  But I have to say, it's a very small tag, I searched my bag a couple of times and wasn't able to find it. Thanks!


----------



## Seedlessplum

tweetie1288 said:


> I just got a saffiano double zip tote. Does any one know where I can find the made  in tag? I found the white tag with numbers but no made in tag. I would prefer mine to be made in Italy if I spend a fortune on it.



The dark blue tag could be at the upper corner of the bag's interior


----------



## Chui89

Does prada come with BR1519?


----------



## kndrain

All,

Have there been any updates in this trend?


----------



## Shop.Gal

fanmiu said:


> Well said! I had seen this many times in China. I often just go in the store to check out how the replica look like  for my curiosity, and so many times I really feel some of the bags are from the factory where they manufacture these bags. The sale man would tell me they were made using the same material. I am surprised that I didn't buy one.
> 
> That being said I think some people will buy the one that's is exactly the same. If two bags are the same, why would someone pay $2000 USD to purchase the same bag if she can pay $200 USD? For me I had decided that I no longer have desire for Prada goods, or i might just buy one in china that cost much less if I go back to China next time. It might sound very degrading of me, but that's how Prada made me feel after they decided to make their goods in china. They had degraded themselves, and to me they had lost its luster and no longer consider as luxury items for me.



Wow! Hello Im new to this forum and the reason I joined is because I think I have one of these Prada bags that is mentioned above!! I am going to post pics in the 'Authenticate This' thread, for some verification. 
     I purchased this Prada online from PoshMark. After checking it out, while its gorgeous & well taken care of, I don't think it's authentic. However I own one authentic Prada bag, so when comparing the two- I notice the materials used are EXACTLY the same!!! I mean this bag is great. Well made. There are three things though, that lead me to believe its a fake. Oh by the way, this is a Prada Dragon Bag. The letters in Prada,  on the tag that hangs off the bag, do not seem spaced properly. Unevenly spaced. Would Prada let that slip?? I don't think so. Another is- not all the gold hardware is marked Prada. Now I'm not sure if every single piece needs to be marked... Maybe someone here knows. The last thing is that I've been told, along with the authentification cards, there will always be a small white tag inside the interior zipper pocket with a lot # on it. My authentic Prada has this as well, but the Dragon bag does not. 
   I am just shocked though that I believe the materials used to make this limited edition, are REALLY Prada????!! Could I own one of these bags that was produced 'after' production had ceased?? Ahhhhh! Disappointed.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Shop.Gal said:


> Wow! Hello Im new to this forum and the reason I joined is because I think I have one of these Prada bags that is mentioned above!! I am going to post pics in the 'Authenticate This' thread, for some verification.
> I purchased this Prada online from PoshMark. After checking it out, while its gorgeous & well taken care of, I don't think it's authentic. However I own one authentic Prada bag, so when comparing the two- I notice the materials used are EXACTLY the same!!! I mean this bag is great. Well made. There are three things though, that lead me to believe its a fake. Oh by the way, this is a Prada Dragon Bag. The letters in Prada,  on the tag that hangs off the bag, do not seem spaced properly. Unevenly spaced. Would Prada let that slip?? I don't think so. Another is- not all the gold hardware is marked Prada. Now I'm not sure if every single piece needs to be marked... Maybe someone here knows. The last thing is that I've been told, along with the authentification cards, there will always be a small white tag inside the interior zipper pocket with a lot # on it. My authentic Prada has this as well, but the Dragon bag does not.
> I am just shocked though that I believe the materials used to make this limited edition, are REALLY Prada????!! Could I own one of these bags that was produced 'after' production had ceased?? Ahhhhh! Disappointed.




Had a look at your Dragon bag. Fake as the day is long and for a string of reasons that won't be posted publicly. I've had the authentic dragon bag and yours isn't even close.  Sorry. 

The only way to be certain of receiving an authentic Prada is to buy one at a Prada boutique.  Even high end retailers have suffered the "buy authentic/return a fake" scam.


----------



## Cai21st

Where are saffiano lux totes made???


----------



## ms_simone

smoocherooch said:


> Hi there,
> 
> What is the name of this bag? How much is it in Aussie?
> 
> Rgd,



Hi! If I'm not mistaken this is the Lux Saffiano Tote. But you have to check because under the same name there are two sizes, or should I say width options. It's about AUD1900 xx


----------



## missfiggy

Cai21st said:


> Where are saffiano lux totes made???



At an authorised Prada manufacturing facility.

AND NOW......BACK TO TOPIC!!!!!


----------



## sweetpreee

I love Prada better than the other brands and am disappointed that they would make their bags in China and skimp and quality. It's disappointing.


----------



## bag.adik

hi everyone, a friend of mine said that saffiano bags are only made in italy or turkey. how true is this? 

i love the prada designs because of functionality and aesthetic reasons but ill just buy one more prada bag and im done. i dont want to pay a fortune for a made in china bag. dont get me wrong im not discriminating the china made bags (im half chinese). i bought a saffiano bag at NM and it had a made in china tag, i was so disappointed.


----------



## newbie2prada

Supposedly Bags that are sold in premium retailers like NM are made in Italy. However, it is best to check the tag before purchasing if doing in person. Or return it if you still can because made in China bothers you. There are numerous comments in tPF about prada made in china as well as overall declining quality of most designer brands. I recently went to saks for the saffiano tote. If not for the minor seam sealing defect the bag overall was beautiful and the leather was quality. So im not giving up...i still want it; just need one where the quality is to my satisfaction. Like buying anything else, QC is almost never 100% perfect.  Good luck with next prada purchase.


----------



## newbie2prada

Supposedly Bags that are sold in premium retailers like NM are made in Italy. However, it is best to check the tag before purchasing if doing in person. Or return it if you still can because made in China bothers you. There are numerous comments in tPF about prada made in china as well as overall declining quality of most designer brands. I recently went to saks for the saffiano tote. If not for the minor seam sealing defect the bag overall was beautiful and the leather was quality. So im not giving up...i still want it; just need one where the quality is to my satisfaction. Like buying anything else, expensive or otherwise, QC is almost never 100% perfect.  Good luck with next prada purchase.


----------



## missmoimoi

newbie2prada said:


> Supposedly Bags that are sold in premium retailers like NM are made in Italy. However, it is best to check the tag before purchasing if doing in person. Or return it if you still can because made in China bothers you. There are numerous comments in tPF about prada made in china as well as overall declining quality of most designer brands. I recently went to saks for the saffiano tote. If not for the minor seam sealing defect the bag overall was beautiful and the leather was quality. So im not giving up...i still want it; just need one where the quality is to my satisfaction. Like buying anything else, QC is almost never 100% perfect.  Good luck with next prada purchase.



Gee, I was just checking out the large 1786 today along with the 2 tone med 1786 bags.  I thought $1960 was reasonable for once because I'm so tired of all these other bags being $2500+ but perhaps the price point is kept down because of "outsourcing" overseas.  It's a little embarrassing to have to make the SA hunt for the "Made in" label...so many contemporary designers have textured saffiano leather bags now and many are really lovely although, I pretty much did sbs comparisons today and Prada is still Prada:  divine


----------



## PrincessCake

The SA at the Prada where I purchased my Saffiano Tote said that there are NO Prada bags made in China and if the tags says so then it's a fake. I even told her that people are saying that Prada bags are being made in China and she said it's not true. She did admit though that sometimes they get a batch of shoes (shoes only) that are made in China but never handbags.


----------



## missfiggy

PrincessCake said:


> The SA at the Prada where I purchased my Saffiano Tote said that there are NO Prada bags made in China and if the tags says so then it's a fake. I even told her that people are saying that Prada bags are being made in China and she said it's not true. She did admit though that sometimes they get a batch of shoes (shoes only) that are made in China but never handbags.


 

Which is EXACTLY why Prada SAs are SPECIFICALLY NOT PERMITTED to authenticate.  This one OBVIOUSLY knows stuff all about their product.  And generically, most of them wouldn't know the difference between poop and pipe clay.

Many, many lines of Prada bags are made in china whether she likes it or not and whether she knows it or not.


----------



## Prada Psycho

PrincessCake said:


> The SA at the Prada where I purchased my Saffiano Tote said that there are NO Prada bags made in China and if the tags says so then it's a fake. I even told her that people are saying that Prada bags are being made in China and she said it's not true. She did admit though that sometimes they get a batch of shoes (shoes only) that are made in China but never handbags.




Not to mention that the fake Pradas made in China have a Made in Italy tag.  The real Pradas that ARE made in China have a made in China tag.

You're not fooling anyone, Miu Miu!


----------



## Candy Valentina

Thanks for the info ladies!!


----------



## trulyjudy

This is really bad news. I cant wait to get off work and  inspect  my small collection.

I have just sold all my ysl bags as I decided I will only buy the saffiano  totes. ( love the simple structured look) I have  even just ordered the  clear bag insert to stiffen the inside!!

I am on a made in china  boycott.
Even growing mine own herbs and tomatoes so I dont have to eat something made by them.

I d hate to think I refused to pay 3$ for ther tomatoes  to think that ive given  them 1000s  for bags instead!!!

P.s I Live in singapore and avoiding "made in china" is like being on a beach and trying not to get sand  on your toes.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> Not to mention that the fake Pradas made in China have a Made in Italy tag.  The real Pradas that ARE made in China have a made in China tag.
> 
> You're not fooling anyone, Miu Miu!


 
Nice to see you're still shootin' from the lip PP!!!


----------



## kirkorian

Hi everyone, 

Maybe the prada bag is made in italy (the leather part), but the suede is made in china, and then sent to italy and put together?


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Nice to see you're still shootin' from the lip PP!!!




As always, _*Figgy*_.


----------



## missfiggy

kirkorian said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Maybe the prada bag is made in italy (the leather part), but the suede is made in china, and then sent to italy and put together?




No, unfortunately that's not how it works.  Prada is fully manufacturing in China, Turkey, India, Africa, Romania (and probably a few other places as well) and it is all in an effort to keep costs down and profits up.  And the noticeable lack of good, consistent, quality control has reduced these, once iconic, items to marginally better than supermarket vinyl.  I won't touch any of the new Prada and probably won't buy Prada again in my lifetime.  Why pay thru the nose for second rate designs and manufacturing???


----------



## zerodegr33s

According to what i know (i understand chinese and frequent chinese websites), the following brands are (at least partly) made in china:

1. Tory burch 
2. Kate spade
3. Burberry 
4. MBMJ
5. Michael Kors
6. Coach
7. Prada

I have have nothing against china, but have something against brands that cash in on cheaper wages and still charge us so much for their bags!! will never pay "made in italy" prices for "made in china" products.


----------



## Prada Psycho

zerodegr33s said:


> According to what i know (i understand chinese and frequent chinese websites), the following brands are (at least partly) made in china:
> 
> 1. Tory burch
> 2. Kate spade
> 3. Burberry
> 4. MBMJ
> 5. Michael Kors
> 6. Coach
> 7. Prada
> 
> *I have have nothing against china, but have something against brands that cash in on cheaper wages and still charge us so much for their bags!! will never pay "made in italy" prices for "made in china" products.*




That was actually most of the entire point of this thread.  I have gobs of Made In China bags and love them to bits, BUT they were priced accordingly (Under $400 in most cases).  I started this thread well over two years ago and haven't bought a Prada *anything* since then.

The other point is how Prada is going to such great lengths to hide the "Made in China" (or wherever) from their customers.  With every "Made in China" bag I have by other designers, the tags are very easily seen in the bag.  With Prada, you've got to nearly take the bag apart to find the "made in" tag.  I've not seen this with my own eyes, so I can't vouch for it as accurate, but I've also read about bags where the Prada sales associates actually REMOVE the "Made in China" tag.   Sorry, but I'm not paying for subterfuge, Miu Miu!


----------



## BellevueLady

missfiggy said:


> Which is EXACTLY why Prada SAs are SPECIFICALLY NOT PERMITTED to authenticate.  This one OBVIOUSLY knows stuff all about their product.  And generically, most of them wouldn't know the difference between poop and pipe clay.
> 
> Many, many lines of Prada bags are made in china whether she likes it or not and whether she knows it or not.



My local NM handbag manager said the same thing months ago.  She doesn't know what she was talking about.  Handbag Manager title does not suit her.


----------



## sana168

i was in milan prada outlet and saw a nice nylon tote bag w saffiano leather trim BR4253(308 euro net of tax). i told my tour groupmates who bought there that almost all outlet items are made in china, although we were unable to find the "made in" tag.  i bought it anyway coz i just could not resist it and  i really need a lightweight bag.  imagine my surprise when i got home and check it thoroughly and it was Made in Italy.  whew!!!


----------



## anne1218

Ladies,

I'm planning on getting a Saffiano this weekend, and as am looking at Bergdorf Goodman site, all their saffiano says made in Italy. Do you gal think they are just saying it or it does really come with a tag inside saying made in Italy??


----------



## Prada Psycho

anne1218 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I'm planning on getting a Saffiano this weekend, and as am looking at Bergdorf Goodman site, all their saffiano says made in Italy. Do you gal think they are just saying it or it does really come with a tag inside saying made in Italy??




You can always return it if not.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada profits in 2012 rose by an astonishing 45% while revenue actually only grew 29%, meaning that somewhere between revenue and profit, a lot of cost-cutting has taken place (i.e. by producing in China and India). I'm sure that their executives and shareholders are very happy.

Source: http://www.euroinvestor.com/news/2013/04/05/prada-2012-profit-surges-nearly-45pct/12279397

This Made in China thing is either kept so discreet that the majority of customers still don't know, or that they simply don't care. I think that it's more of the former than the latter, since those "made in" tags are now so hidden in their products, and most customers are misled into thinking that their bag is made in Italy when they see the "PRADA Milano" plaque.


----------



## pursed23

Anyone here own prada br4826? Is it phased out already? Is it made in china ? Im thinking of buying it but is it too slouchy and big? I noticed it and get attracted to it because of its chain handles. But im thinking if its good to pair up with dress from casual to dressy events because of it slouchyness. Tia!


----------



## inspiredee

sana168 said:


> i was in milan prada outlet and saw a nice nylon tote bag w saffiano leather trim BR4253(308 euro net of tax). i told my tour groupmates who bought there that almost all outlet items are made in china, although we were unable to find the "made in" tag.  i bought it anyway coz i just could not resist it and  i really need a lightweight bag.  imagine my surprise when i got home and check it thoroughly and it was Made in Italy.  whew!!!


there's still hope for the rest of us


----------



## newbie2prada

anne1218 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I'm planning on getting a Saffiano this weekend, and as am looking at Bergdorf Goodman site, all their saffiano says made in Italy. Do you gal think they are just saying it or it does really come with a tag inside saying made in Italy??


 
I went to Saks for my bag and nearly turned the bag inside-out to find the 'made in' tag. I told the SA exactly what I was trying to confirm.  No harm in inspecting that and quality if you are making the purchase in person.  Even 'made in Italy' does not guarantee that it is perfect.  I did my research, understood the 'made in china' and overall quality declined (not just prada but just about everything else).  As it is, I came home with my saffiano and still found a slight defect in the seam sealing that I couldn't talk myself out of that it was ok and took it back to exchange it.  The good thing about buying from the likes of Saks, NM and Bergdorf is that return/exchange is never a problem.  I love the bag and have gotten huge compliments on how beautiful it is and am enjoy it everytime it's with me  .  Looking forward to your reveal.


----------



## newbie2prada

averagejoe said:


> Prada profits in 2012 rose by an astonishing 45% while revenue actually only grew 29%, meaning that somewhere between revenue and profit, a lot of cost-cutting has taken place (i.e. by producing in China and India). I'm sure that their executives and shareholders are very happy.
> 
> Source: http://www.euroinvestor.com/news/2013/04/05/prada-2012-profit-surges-nearly-45pct/12279397
> 
> This Made in China thing is either kept so discreet that the majority of customers still don't know, or that they simply don't care. I think that it's more of the former than the latter, since those "made in" tags are now so hidden in their products, and most customers are misled into thinking that their bag is made in Italy when they see the "PRADA Milano" plaque.


 
Whether there is intent to hide where it is produce or not, savings in making the products are usually not passed along to the customer but to increase profit - especially true when involving a luxury brand where price decrease deems to 'cheapen' it and, of course, the general perception that money shouldn't matter that much when the consideration of purchase is a designer handbag.  I don't mind spending the money but the quality needs to be there and a $2k bag should not be falling apart after light use (such as what I've been reading about in other threads here).


----------



## Carolina59

zerodegr33s said:


> According to what i know (i understand chinese and frequent chinese websites), the following brands are (at least partly) made in china:
> 
> 1. Tory burch
> 2. Kate spade
> 3. Burberry
> 4. MBMJ
> 5. Michael Kors
> 6. Coach
> 7. Prada
> 
> I have have nothing against china, but have something against brands that cash in on cheaper wages and still charge us so much for their bags!! will never pay "made in italy" prices for "made in china" products.



8. Longchamp


----------



## anne1218

newbie2prada said:


> I went to Saks for my bag and nearly turned the bag inside-out to find the 'made in' tag. I told the SA exactly what I was trying to confirm.  No harm in inspecting that and quality if you are making the purchase in person.  Even 'made in Italy' does not guarantee that it is perfect.  I did my research, understood the 'made in china' and overall quality declined (not just prada but just about everything else).  As it is, I came home with my saffiano and still found a slight defect in the seam sealing that I couldn't talk myself out of that it was ok and took it back to exchange it.  The good thing about buying from the likes of Saks, NM and Bergdorf is that return/exchange is never a problem.  I love the bag and have gotten huge compliments on how beautiful it is and am enjoy it everytime it's with me  .  Looking forward to your reveal.


Thank you!

I was at NM looking at the bag and cannot find the made in tag anywhere and I told the SA what I was looking for and she thought I'm out of this world...but I still could not find it anywhere. The only thing I was able to find was the little white square tag with the number I think it said 10 and other side said 13. Must be the qc tag but cannot find the made in tag anywhere. The SA kept on pointing at the plague inside and out in the bag and kept on telli game look its Milan its made in Milan. I didn't feel comfortable and so I walked away and want to consult with you guys first whether or not I should pull the plug. I mean I really like the bag but not sure if I want to spend 2k on a made in china bag and also it's resell value is not as good as Chanel or LV.  Thoughts?


----------



## missfiggy

^^^^
All I can say is surprise surprise - ANOTHER Prada SA who doesn't know anything about their product.  This could quite conceivably be a bag which has had the "Made in China" tag deliberately removed.  It's all very well to refer to the plaque inside the bag but legally, there HAS TO BE a "Made in..." tag somewhere in the bag if it was not made in Milan Italy, as per the plaque.  The plaque is really only a brand indicator now.


----------



## munchoi88

Ya Prada n miu miu n Bulberry too is made in China


----------



## newbie2prada

Which brand you ultimately choose is purely personal preference. I fell in love with the saffiano tote and couldnt steer myself to another bag. The SA you dealt with doesnt know her stuff. Can try a different day or store.  My made in italy tag is about two inches from the top sewn into the seam to the left side of the interior zip compartment viewed when the front prada logo is towards you.  To your point of spending 2k on a handbag - whatever you decide on you need to be completely happy with it. If you marginalize on your decision and not buying what your heart wants, if i did that i know i will still be wanting the saffiano tote. PS i tried thinking about buying the similiar looking tory burch tote.... Good luck with deciding.


----------



## Sweetvine

I was doing some bag hunting and research lately because I wanted to splurge on a nice designer bag. There's this website I usually go to for all my luxury fixes. On that day, prada was on sale and the price was quite reasonable. I was almost about to buy it until I realized it didn't say where it was made. So I enquired about it and the reply I received was "most prada bags are made in Italy". I took that as a no, that this particular bag was not made in Italy, if it was they would say so. And this is how I didn't end up buying a Prada and instead got myself a Ferragamo bag that is surely made in Italy. Has a huge sign to prove it &#128540;


----------



## dpgyrl026

Okay..finally found it.  I have the Saffiano Tote (without the zipper) in Navy (see attached for the bag).  If looking at the prada logo from the outside, the tag is on the top left corner next to the zipper pocket (but on the outside of it).  

Now...I've about run out of excuses to return this bag.  I just never in my life imagined owning a Prada, and one that's $1725 at that.  Only bags I own over $1000 are my Chanels.  I was always turned off by the brand as I felt it was too showy in a tacky kind of way.  Well, as soon as I saw the bag, I about died.  Mind you, this is after going up and down Wilshire looking at navy blue/gold hw bags (checked out Chloe Marcie, Bal City, Proenza Ps1, Givenchy Antigona).  The structure and color combination (well...all of their Saffiano colors for that matter) are so devine!  Never say never!


----------



## newbie2prada

Beautiful! I have the double zip tote in navy blue. Enjoy!


----------



## smartpurse

Do all Prada Gaufre Tessuto bags come with a Made in Italy tag? I don't think this collection is made in China. Also, some Gaufre Tessuto bags do not come with a Made in Italy tag, is that true? Like BN2394*. *Please let me know.


----------



## Prada Psycho

smartpurse said:


> Do all Prada Gaufre Tessuto bags come with a Made in Italy tag? I don't think this collection is made in China. Also, some Gaufre Tessuto bags do not come with a Made in Italy tag, is that true? Like BN2394*. *Please let me know.




There has to be some type of "made in" tag in all merchandise because of the way trade laws are written.  If there's no tag in a bag you're looking at, someone removed it.


----------



## BellevueLady

anne1218 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I was at NM looking at the bag and cannot find the made in tag anywhere and I told the SA what I was looking for and she thought I'm out of this world...but I still could not find it anywhere. The only thing I was able to find was the little white square tag with the number I think it said 10 and other side said 13. Must be the qc tag but cannot find the made in tag anywhere. The SA kept on pointing at the plague inside and out in the bag and kept on telli game look its Milan its made in Milan. I didn't feel comfortable and so I walked away and want to consult with you guys first whether or not I should pull the plug. I mean I really like the bag but not sure if I want to spend 2k on a made in china bag and also it's resell value is not as good as Chanel or LV.  Thoughts?



I posted earlier in this thread about a NM Handbag Manager at my local NM. NM SA's keep insisting the Milano plaque inside those PRADA bags is country of origin.  Perhaps they are ashamed of selling "Made in China" bags at high prices.

Personally, I would not pay $2k on a "Made in China" bag regardless of the brand.


----------



## BellevueLady

Prada Psycho said:


> There has to be some type of "made in" tag in all merchandise because of the way trade laws are written.  If there's no tag in a bag you're looking at, someone removed it.



That's terrible.  NM SA's must be removing the "Made in" tags in PRADA bags then.  I could never find the 'Made in" tags in some PRADA bags at NM.


----------



## gratefull

BellevueLady said:


> I posted earlier in this thread about NM Handbag Manager.  It seems to me that NM SA's don't know what they are talking about.  We are much more informed than they are.
> 
> Personally, I would not pay $2k on a "Made in China" bag regardless of the brand.


me neither.

P.S - I have found Saks  handbag SA's are terribly ill-informed about their products too...
oh and one time I wanted to open a Saks card - and the Miu Miu (Saks) handbag manager said I couldn't do this online.  Anyway, I ignored her information and promptly went home and opened a Saks card online.  And this was a manager at the store.
Oops, a little off topic, excuse me


----------



## Gem0521

I wanted to thank you ladies for this thread especially dpgyrl026! I just got the Saffiano Tote and couldn't find the 'made in Italy' tag so thought that maybe it was made in China. Finally found the tag with the pics in this bag. Now to rock it out! Thanks ladies!


----------



## Ne32

Hi guys, always been a silent reader. This is my first post as I am at the moment quite confused with this 'made in' tag issue.

Last week I bought a new Prada bag as a gift for my MIL. Bought it at one of the Prada boutiques in Paris. When we arrived at the hotel then only we thought of trying to find the made in label, as LV bags clearly stamps their made in label on their bags. We cant find any made in label inside the Prada bag. There is tho the small white tag with a few numbers on it inside one of the pockets.

After reading this thread i was afraid that we might have bought a made in china bag (as there is no made in tag!)..and it kind of freaked me out. Imagine going to europe for holiday & buying someone a gift that is made in china.. 

So the next day we brought the bag back to the boutique and asked the SA to show us the made in tag..in case it is so well hidden that we cant find it. I think at first he did not understand us as he keeps on assuring us that there is that guarantee card in the bag and the bag is authentic. We understand that the bag is a real prada and even the made in china ones are authentic, right? So being unable to convince us he called in his director to assist. 

According to the director..there is no made in label in ANY prada bags. She has never seen one and she even showed us a few other bags..and there is no made in labels in the bags that she showed us. She said that it is a fact that prada owns factories in other parts of the world incl china, but she assured us that ALL handbags are made in italy. When i asked her what about the other bags where there is a made in tag? And of course she cant answer my question. She started to talk about people buying stuff from reseller, buying 2nd hand, bla bla bla.

I asked a friend who has a prada bag which she bought in italy. And she also did not find a made in label.
So what does this mean? I am confused why it is not consistant? When i asked the director how come other people have this made in tags she implied that maybe the bags are not authentic (???!!!?) because she said all the bags in her boutique do not have that made in tag. Only purses have it embossed.

Any opinions?

Btw at the end we did not return the bag. MIL was very happy when she opened her gift. However we never told her about this made in tag issue


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ne32 said:


> Hi guys, always been a silent reader. This is my first post as I am at the moment quite confused with this 'made in' tag issue.
> 
> Last week I bought a new Prada bag as a gift for my MIL. Bought it at one of the Prada boutiques in Paris. When we arrived at the hotel then only we thought of trying to find the made in label, as LV bags clearly stamps their made in label on their bags. We cant find any made in label inside the Prada bag. There is tho the small white tag with a few numbers on it inside one of the pockets.
> 
> After reading this thread i was afraid that we might have bought a made in china bag (as there is no made in tag!)..and it kind of freaked me out. Imagine going to europe for holiday & buying someone a gift that is made in china..
> 
> So the next day we brought the bag back to the boutique and asked the SA to show us the made in tag..in case it is so well hidden that we cant find it. I think at first he did not understand us as he keeps on assuring us that there is that guarantee card in the bag and the bag is authentic. We understand that the bag is a real prada and even the made in china ones are authentic, right? So being unable to convince us he called in his director to assist.
> 
> According to the director..there is no made in label in ANY prada bags. She has never seen one and she even showed us a few other bags..and there is no made in labels in the bags that she showed us. She said that it is a fact that prada owns factories in other parts of the world incl china, but she assured us that ALL handbags are made in italy. When i asked her what about the other bags where there is a made in tag? And of course she cant answer my question. She started to talk about people buying stuff from reseller, buying 2nd hand, bla bla bla.
> 
> I asked a friend who has a prada bag which she bought in italy. And she also did not find a made in label.
> So what does this mean? I am confused why it is not consistant? When i asked the director how come other people have this made in tags she implied that maybe the bags are not authentic (???!!!?) because she said all the bags in her boutique do not have that made in tag. Only purses have it embossed.
> 
> Any opinions?
> 
> Btw at the end we did not return the bag. MIL was very happy when she opened her gift. However we never told her about this made in tag issue



I had a few Prada bags. It says made in Italy next to that small tag with the number. Usually the made in tag is on a piece of leather similar to that leather of the bag's body. On some bags the made in Italy bag is written on the metal shield inside of the bag under the inside zipper.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Ne32 said:


> Hi guys, always been a silent reader. This is my first post as I am at the moment quite confused with this 'made in' tag issue.
> 
> Last week I bought a new Prada bag as a gift for my MIL. Bought it at one of the Prada boutiques in Paris. When we arrived at the hotel then only we thought of trying to find the made in label, as LV bags clearly stamps their made in label on their bags. We cant find any made in label inside the Prada bag. There is tho the small white tag with a few numbers on it inside one of the pockets.
> 
> After reading this thread i was afraid that we might have bought a made in china bag (as there is no made in tag!)..and it kind of freaked me out. Imagine going to europe for holiday & buying someone a gift that is made in china..
> 
> So the next day we brought the bag back to the boutique and asked the SA to show us the made in tag..in case it is so well hidden that we cant find it. I think at first he did not understand us as he keeps on assuring us that there is that guarantee card in the bag and the bag is authentic. We understand that the bag is a real prada and even the made in china ones are authentic, right? So being unable to convince us he called in his director to assist.
> 
> According to the director..there is no made in label in ANY prada bags. She has never seen one and she even showed us a few other bags..and there is no made in labels in the bags that she showed us. She said that it is a fact that prada owns factories in other parts of the world incl china, but she assured us that ALL handbags are made in italy. When i asked her what about the other bags where there is a made in tag? And of course she cant answer my question. She started to talk about people buying stuff from reseller, buying 2nd hand, bla bla bla.
> 
> I asked a friend who has a prada bag which she bought in italy. And she also did not find a made in label.
> So what does this mean? I am confused why it is not consistant? When i asked the director how come other people have this made in tags she implied that maybe the bags are not authentic (???!!!?) because she said all the bags in her boutique do not have that made in tag. Only purses have it embossed.
> 
> _Any opinions?_
> 
> Btw at the end we did not return the bag. MIL was very happy when she opened her gift. However we never told her about this made in tag issue



Bull$hit!  It's absolutely THE LAW to have a "Made In....." tag in any merchandise be it a Prada handbag or a pair of jockey shorts.   Those people were clueless and Prada continues not only to break the law by removing those tags, they are also lying to their customers.

From my soft calf from Prada's 2012 fall's collection:


----------



## BellevueLady

Prada Psycho said:


> Bull$hit!  It's absolutely THE LAW to have a "Made In....." tag in any merchandise be it a Prada handbag or a pair of jockey shorts.   Those people were clueless and Prada continues not only to break the law by removing those tags, they are also lying to their customers.
> 
> From my soft calf from Prada's 2012 fall's collection:
> 
> 
> media.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/P/R/PRD130304D_10.jpg



My Soft Calf had a made in tag just like like that.


----------



## Sweetvine

Ne32 said:


> Hi guys, always been a silent reader. This is my first post as I am at the moment quite confused with this 'made in' tag issue.
> 
> Last week I bought a new Prada bag as a gift for my MIL. Bought it at one of the Prada boutiques in Paris. When we arrived at the hotel then only we thought of trying to find the made in label, as LV bags clearly stamps their made in label on their bags. We cant find any made in label inside the Prada bag. There is tho the small white tag with a few numbers on it inside one of the pockets.
> 
> After reading this thread i was afraid that we might have bought a made in china bag (as there is no made in tag!)..and it kind of freaked me out. Imagine going to europe for holiday & buying someone a gift that is made in china..
> 
> So the next day we brought the bag back to the boutique and asked the SA to show us the made in tag..in case it is so well hidden that we cant find it. I think at first he did not understand us as he keeps on assuring us that there is that guarantee card in the bag and the bag is authentic. We understand that the bag is a real prada and even the made in china ones are authentic, right? So being unable to convince us he called in his director to assist.
> 
> According to the director..there is no made in label in ANY prada bags. She has never seen one and she even showed us a few other bags..and there is no made in labels in the bags that she showed us. She said that it is a fact that prada owns factories in other parts of the world incl china, but she assured us that ALL handbags are made in italy. When i asked her what about the other bags where there is a made in tag? And of course she cant answer my question. She started to talk about people buying stuff from reseller, buying 2nd hand, bla bla bla.
> 
> I asked a friend who has a prada bag which she bought in italy. And she also did not find a made in label.
> So what does this mean? I am confused why it is not consistant? When i asked the director how come other people have this made in tags she implied that maybe the bags are not authentic (???!!!?) because she said all the bags in her boutique do not have that made in tag. Only purses have it embossed.
> 
> Any opinions?
> 
> Btw at the end we did not return the bag. MIL was very happy when she opened her gift. However we never told her about this made in tag issue


Hmmm I don't know what to say about the manager and the staff of the boutique you went to there but all bags should have a Made in stamp and for Prada bags, I believe they make it incredibly small! Very small, so small you will miss it. I went into a shop the other day and I thoroughly went through the inside of the bag til I found the tag that said a tiny little Made in Italy. It is located in the same area as in the pic of one of the reader's bag that she posted on this thread. 

My theory is, ask the staff at any shop and make them show you proof that the bags are made in Italy, like a proper Made in Italy tag on the bag. Don't believe it other wise. Because in my experience, when shop assistants talk in circles and can't really show proof, it means the bags are Made in China. 

I once asked a sales assistant, where a particular Prada bag was made and the reply to me was "Most Prada bags are made in italy". It didn't answer my answer but it did answer my question. If the bag was made in Italy, they would say so out right and not say "most bags". So yes, I did not purchase that said bag after drawing my own conclusions.

Hope this was helpful. I am a sucker for details


----------



## Sweetvine

But in the end, it doesn't really matter where the bag is made as long as you are happy with the purchase


----------



## violettuxedo

I would not believe a word that comes out of any of the Italian sales people, in Italy!

If you are buying a product in USA, the Prada then it must have the country of origin -- this is the  LAW!

NEIMAN MARCUS and SAKS and BLOOMINGDALES have their PRADAS stamped with MADE in ITALY if they are Made in Italy.


  Somehow, these Big Retailers have also 'skirted' the Law because the Made in China and Made in Vietnam Pradas are now labelled as 'imported', so when you look on their website for ordering a Prada, if it is Made in Italy, these retailers will boldly tell you that.  But if they are made in the Asian countries, then, their website says, 'Imported',  they are deceptive and do not tell you where they have been imported.


----------



## Kajleen

I have Prada BN 1713 in soft calf  (suede lined inside) and I can't find "made in" tag   There is only white tag with number in pocket (inside). I bought it in Prada outlet in Europe so I'm sure it's autenthic. Is it possible that some Prada bags don't have "made in" tag 

The only reason why I buy expensive bag is for it quality. I dont' care if my handbag was manufactured in China, if it still has perfect quality. But not to put "made ii" tag anywhere? How is this possible?! That pissed me off. Moreover, I have a problem with a bag (plastic flakes weld on the one handle) and going with her to Prada Boutique for reclamation (have the bag for about 10 months). I'm so sad about this  

Otherwise I love my Prada bag so much.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Kajleen said:


> I have *Prada BN 1713 in soft calf  (suede lined inside)* and I can't find "made in" tag   There is only white tag with number in pocket (inside)._* I bought it in Prada outlet in Europe*_ so I'm sure it's autenthic. Is it possible that some Prada bags don't have "made in" tag
> 
> The only reason why I buy expensive bag is for it quality. I dont' care if my handbag was manufactured in China, if it still has perfect quality. But not to put "made ii" tag anywhere? How is this possible?! That pissed me off. Moreover, I have a problem with a bag (plastic flakes weld on the one handle) and going with her to Prada Boutique for reclamation (have the bag for about 10 months). I'm so sad about this
> 
> Otherwise I love my Prada bag so much.



Two things: Prada Outlet bags are 99.999% of the time made in China (sometimes Romania or Turkey).   The other?  It's not real suede. It's moleskin fabric made to look like suede. Kind of like the "pink pleather" that was being sold as leather lining.    It never ends....


----------



## Kajleen

*Prada Psycho*, as I wrote, I do not mind that the bag is made &#8203;&#8203;in China. A lot of things that we use every day are made in China as well. Made in China doesn't equal automatically bad.

What bothers me is that they keep quiet about it and my bag (and many others) does not have 'made in tag'&#8203;! This is just terrible. And unfortunately I'm not satisfied with quality but maybe I just had bad luck with the bad piece, it becomes even Hermes. I wonder what will provide service under warranty. 

I'm quite confused and disappointed. Prada makes such wonderful things with minimalist design and still is just more affordable than let's say Celine. But it's still a lot of money that people spend on it and they lied or conceal the facts?! Oh boy!


----------



## Lena186

I agree, like if you wanna buy a branded Italian bag you would at least expect it to be made in Italy. We are already paying for the quality and their profit is probably more than what we can speculate, then why not make it in the country of origin? At least to preserve the whole image of the brand being costly in all aspects of designing to manufacturing to the leather they are using


----------



## BellevueLady

Kajleen said:


> I have Prada BN 1713 in soft calf  (suede lined inside) and I can't find "made in" tag   There is only white tag with number in pocket (inside). I bought it in Prada outlet in Europe so I'm sure it's autenthic. Is it possible that some Prada bags don't have "made in" tag
> 
> The only reason why I buy expensive bag is for it quality. I dont' care if my handbag was manufactured in China, if it still has perfect quality. But not to put "made ii" tag anywhere? How is this possible?! That pissed me off. Moreover, I have a problem with a bag (plastic flakes weld on the one handle) and going with her to Prada Boutique for reclamation (have the bag for about 10 months). I'm so sad about this
> 
> Otherwise I love my Prada bag so much.



In Europe, it is not a law to place the "Made in" tag on products.  Products with "Made in (any European country)" tag will be displayed if products are made in Europe.  Anything without the "Made in" tags are made in other countries (ex. China).  

I'm speaking from personal shopping experience in many European countries.


----------



## bag.adik

Im with pradapsycho and missfiggy we dont care if its made in china as long as its priced accordingly and not deceive us by not telling us where its made. Btw, simeone told me that saffiano pradas are only made in turkey and italy is this true? Coz i saw a prada saffiano 1801 with made in china in it. this means its a fake? (The bag is my friends bag and she bought it from Prada macau)


----------



## missfiggy

bag.adik said:


> Im with pradapsycho and missfiggy we dont care if its made in china as long as its priced accordingly and not deceive us by not telling us where its made. Btw, simeone told me that saffiano pradas are only made in turkey and italy is this true? Coz i saw a prada saffiano 1801 with made in china in it. this means its a fake? (The bag is my friends bag and she bought it from Prada macau)




No - it doesn't mean it's a fake.  It was bought from a Prada store.  Prada stores don't sell fakes.  It means that the bag was made in China.  And this is the tag that is being hidden and/or removed from saffs in the US.  That's where the deceit is occurring.


----------



## xcardownx

i dont mind what country they are made in, as long as they are quality!


----------



## LadyinLondon

Oh no! I'm taking Prada off my wishlist. I can gett a saffiano leather bag at MK, who are at least upfront about where they make their bags. I really despise companies that try to pull a fast one over their customers, most of whom are very brand loyal, and are so because of _quality_. 

This really cheeses me off.


----------



## Tiragnes

Cannot agree more


----------



## Lena186

Actually a point is taken on the fact that Prada bags are less expensive than Celine or Givenchy for that matter. Like nylon Givenchy bags are made in China and they are not expensive at all. But still for me I'd rather buy a French branded bag made in France, an Italian branded bag made in Italy..etc.


----------



## LoVeinLA

I was really interested in buying a Prada tote, but after reading this thread...I'll stick to LV...Made in France!  (or USA or Italy or Spain).


----------



## Shopaholicmania

Im planning to get a Prada bag this year after a few yrs of ban been imposed on myself....glad that i discovered n read this thread.

Thanks so much PP !!

Whether or not all Prada bags r made in China or where else, i don't think im willing to spend so much and worried alot in the end.  I heard alot of complaints about the quality as well. 

I shall stick to my old favourite, LV though is mayb boring...hahaha


----------



## Prada Psycho

Shopaholicmania said:


> Im planning to get a Prada bag this year after a few yrs of ban been imposed on myself....glad that i discovered n read this thread.
> 
> Thanks so much PP !!
> 
> Whether or not all Prada bags r made in China or where else, i don't think im willing to spend so much and worried alot in the end.  I heard alot of complaints about the quality as well.
> 
> I shall stick to my old favourite, LV though is mayb boring...hahaha



I stick to the secondary market and look for good condition, reasonably priced, previously owned Prada bags.  If you go back a few years, you can find better quality Made In Italy bags for much better prices than the overpriced new junk Prada is tossing on the shelves now.


----------



## sana168

Prada Psycho said:


> Two things: Prada Outlet bags are 99.999% of the time made in China (sometimes Romania or Turkey).
> i dont know if what you are referring to is leather bags only or not.  but i was so happy that the nylon tote bag with saffiano trim BR4253 that i bought in a prada outlet near rome is made in Italy.
> i even told my tour groupmates that all prada outlet items are made in china.  i hesitated to buy but finally gave in coz i really need a lightweight bag and that tote was really nice.  did not see the made in italy tag until i was home.


----------



## Prada Psycho

sana168 said:


> Prada Psycho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two things: _*Prada Outlet bags are 99.999% of the time made in China *_(sometimes Romania or Turkey).
> 
> 
> 
> *
> i dont know if what you are referring to is leather bags only or not.*  but i was so happy that the nylon tote bag with saffiano trim BR4253 that i bought in a prada outlet near rome is made in Italy. i even told my tour groupmates that all prada outlet items are made in china.  i hesitated to buy but finally gave in coz i really need a lightweight bag and that tote was really nice.  did not see the made in italy tag until i was home.
Click to expand...



I did say 99.999% of the time, so you obviously got one of the rare Made in Italy bags at that outlet.  I was referring to both leather and to tessuto.


----------



## Bratty1919

Prada Psycho said:


> I stick to the secondary market and look for good condition, reasonably priced, previously owned Prada bags.  If you go back a few years, you can find better quality Made In Italy bags for much better prices than the overpriced new junk Prada is tossing on the shelves now.


YES! This is what I do and I LOVE the Prada I have


----------



## SummerSummer

My 2274 in cameo is made in Italy


----------



## fifie

my 1874 Sabbia ( Sand ) is made in Italy
here the pic :


----------



## wjinger

Ladies.. I think if we want to buy Prada made in Italy, we should go to boutique instead of going to outlet~~


----------



## ih3artbagz

All the saffiano luxe tote that I've seen in the boutique are made in Italy.


----------



## Alberto

Love Prada, But yes authentic prada items are also made in turkey, china etc. 

If you want Prada made in italy, buy in high end  store like Saks, neiman, actual Prada Store etc. BUT still look for the "Made in Italy" tag. Some saffiano women wallets in the Prada stores have a made in turkey tag. God only knows what else. 

The Prada outlet depresses me. Lots of Made in China items sickening. No wonder the receipt says in bold red letters, No returns.


----------



## hpf1113

Hi, I bought a gorgeous new BN2534 in Nocciolo Soft Calf today at the new Prada Outlet in Livermore, CA. After reading this thread about the outlet bags being made in China I pulled the lining straight out of the bag and searched the seams until I found the black tag (it is sewn into the main compartment lining and not in the side pocket lining) - MADE IN ITALY.

FYI my side pocket lining does have a white tag with a number on it, so for those who see the white number tag and not the black 'Made In' tag in their inner pocket lining please check the main compartment lining, that's where I found mine.

This may mean one of 2 things- outlet bags are not being made exclusively in China - or - Prada does send its end of line/end of season retail items to certain outlets. This bag has the embossed Prada logo lining and not a microsuede lining. It's just like my retail store Vitello Daino hobo's lining (which also has a Made in Italy tag).

I am suspecting that this outlet may be getting some end of line retail/store demo bags since this was the only color available for this model (no one is really interested in buying Nocciolo for summer, right) and they only had 2 of these bags. I have never been to a Prada SPACE outlet and this one has no mention of 'Space' anywhere. My invoice just says Prada Outlet Livermore.

I paid 995$ for the bag. They also had the matching long wallet for 315$ but I drew the line   for this time.

I hope this helps - reading the whole thread was very instructional so I wanted to contribute my experience of getting a 'Made in Italy' bag at a Prada outlet.


----------



## tnor

I can't find any tags inside this briefcase.  My neighbor wants to sell it to me.   Bad idea?


----------



## Bratty1919

tnor said:


> I can't find any tags inside this briefcase.  My neighbor wants to sell it to me.   Bad idea?



Wrong thread! Please post here; see Post #1 for the pictures needed:
http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/authenticate-this-prada-please-read-post-1-first-813453.html


----------



## jennyhu3213

I can't believe Prada bags are now made in China! I am wondering if the Saffiano collection is also made in China, it would be a nightmare if it is!


----------



## xo.babydoll

jennyhu3213 said:


> I can't believe Prada bags are now made in China! I am wondering if the Saffiano collection is also made in China, it would be a nightmare if it is!



If you're buying the saffiano bags from the boutique, they are made in italy. I feel this thread is slightly misleading, as it is the OUTLET bags that are made in China...


----------



## Piggylina

ya I wen into a prada boutique in Las vegas, was thinking about getting a prada wallet. I asked if the wallet is made in china, the sales said only merchandises sold in outlets are made in china, not the ones in boutiques.


----------



## travelluver

How about Prada bags from David Jones Dept Store in Australia?  Are they made in China?  I'm in the States and looking at one on ebay.  Thanks!


----------



## BagaholicAnn29

Thanks for this .. Coz im planning to buy one soon


----------



## azngal

Got a nylon black tessuto handbag with leather strap from Livermore prada outlet in California just last week and it is made in Italy little tag sewn into the lining. The SA lady actually encouraged me to buy nylon even though I was lusting over the calf skin leather bags because "rare for us to get the nylon from the stores". I assume that meant that the nylon bags are made in Italy are surplus from retail stores and the leathe bags are made for outlet made in china. I did look into a saffiano bag there and it did say made in china. Another thing the entire room had leather bags except one small corner of nylon and they were sold out on most of the nylon bags and only had display bags left. Hope this helps


----------



## missfiggy

Ms.Qi said:


> most prada bags are made in china with a made in italy tags on, don't be fooled!



That is just blatantly *NOT TRUE!!!!!*

Prada made in China carries a Made in China tag;  Prada made in Italy carries a Made in Italy tag; Prada made in Turkey carries a Made in Turkey tag.  

The deception occurs when SAs *REMOVE* the Made in China tag from the bags as has been seen and proven to have been done.


----------



## Lena186

missfiggy said:


> That is just blatantly *NOT TRUE!!!!!*
> 
> Prada made in China carries a Made in China tag;  Prada made in Italy carries a Made in Italy tag; Prada made in Turkey carries a Made in Turkey tag.
> 
> The deception occurs when SAs *REMOVE* the Made in China tag from the bags as has been seen and proven to have been done.


Seriously! Do some of them do that for real?


----------



## missfiggy

Lena186 said:


> Seriously! Do some of them do that for real?




Read through the thread.  There are pictures somewhere.


----------



## Meganflower11

Hi guys, is it possible that my prada bag zipper holder pull is leather and there is Lampo under the zip pull? Oh and the wording at the bottom of my bag is vertical, i heard that its normal. Is it? My mum bought this bag and decided to give it to me after 2(?) years. I read on how to spot a fake bag and mine have everything. Dustcover, the R is prada is curved, the word prada on my sling metal area. And the tag number 8. Is it real?


----------



## Meganflower11

More pictures coming


----------



## Meganflower11

Here are some more. Sorry im not sure why i can only post a picture at one tine


----------



## Meganflower11

My zipper pull is in leather but there is LAMPO under the zip


----------



## Meganflower11

Look at the wording. It say PRADA horizontally but at the bottom its vertical. Is it normal?


----------



## Meganflower11

missfiggy said:


> Read through the thread.  There are pictures somewhere.


Pls reply mine thanks!


----------



## Ms.Qi

missfiggy said:


> that is just blatantly *not true!!!!!*
> 
> prada made in china carries a made in china tag;  prada made in italy carries a made in italy tag; prada made in turkey carries a made in turkey tag.
> 
> The deception occurs when sas *remove* the made in china tag from the bags as has been seen and proven to have been done.




fine,whatever


----------



## missfiggy

Meganflower11 said:


> Pls reply mine thanks!




You've put this into the wrong thread.  The bag is fake.


----------



## mutedfaith

Ms.Qi said:


> fine,whatever



You spread misinformation and are being dismissive and rude. No one appreciates it.


----------



## Lena186

My brother is in the fashion industry in Italy, and yes they still make them there!  The ones which have (made in China) tag,are made in China and the ones which have (made in Italy) tag is made in Italy... Just as simple as that!


----------



## shcc69

How do you tell which ones are made in Italy and which are made in China?


----------



## shcc69

I have a real prada bag that I bought in Milan.  I was looking for the made in Italy tag, but could not find it.  Do all bags say where they are made?


----------



## Ms.Qi

starbunny said:


> You spread misinformation and are being dismissive and rude. No one appreciates it.



I just didn't think there is any point explaining myself, I'm just pass along the information that I knew. I did not spread or start a thread saying what I said, just saying what I know.  You really could just ignore whatever I said. Misinformation or not, you and I both do not know for sure. I for one do not believe high end brand's made in italy ect tricks but that's just me. and being living in China, I hear things so I am entitled to speak my opinion, you don't agree, fair enough. 

You don't know me, so don't put words like dismissive or rude to judge people. This is internet, don't take things too seriously.  Please don't response to this again. Thank you.


----------



## neha

mine is made in romania and it makes me angry


----------



## neha

neha said:


> mine is made in romania and it makes me angry


v confused after reading this thread


----------



## phanessah

So i went to Prada today to check out the saffiano. Anyways I asked the SA if they are made in china and he showed me the tag that says MADE IN ITALY. He mentioned how all the bags will have the made in Italy tag if they are from there. There is also an outlet where I live(Hong Kong) and hesaid that a lot of the stuff that is from the outlet are made in china. and if you ask the SA they will tell you.

hope this helps. but definitely ask where they are made before you buy.


----------



## Lena186

phanessah said:


> So i went to Prada today to check out the saffiano. Anyways I asked the SA if they are made in china and he showed me the tag that says MADE IN ITALY. He mentioned how all the bags will have the made in Italy tag if they are from there. There is also an outlet where I live(Hong Kong) and hesaid that a lot of the stuff that is from the outlet are made in china. and if you ask the SA they will tell you.
> 
> hope this helps. but definitely ask where they are made before you buy.



Exactly! Just as simple as that....thank you for sharing


----------



## Lena186

neha said:


> v confused after reading this thread


Plz font be! It's written on the tag inside the bag check it out before buying if you only want Made in Italy bags


----------



## Maria esguera

I have a prada lux tote and in the inside zip pocket says the number 117..while inside the main bag says made in italy..prada shouldnt be making luxurious bags that is made in china...why?? &#128532;


----------



## missfiggy

Maria esguera said:


> I have a prada lux tote and in the inside zip pocket says the number 117..while inside the main bag says made in italy..prada shouldnt be making luxurious bags that is made in china...why?? &#128532;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252978
> View attachment 2252980



Because it costs a lot less to manufacture in China than it costs in Italy.


----------



## Maria esguera

missfiggy said:


> Because it costs a lot less to manufacture in China than it costs in Italy.



It always ends up about costing..


----------



## Lena186

missfiggy said:


> Because it costs a lot less to manufacture in China than it costs in Italy.



Many luxurious brands are doing that. Such as Burberry!!


----------



## Copper Green

Such a dilemma......

Do I want to pay more for Prada made in Italy or pay less for Prada made in China?

Then there is the saying...."it's not personal, it's business"....but isn't it personal to ME, the customer?

IDK


----------



## catmomo

travelluver said:


> How about Prada bags from David Jones Dept Store in Australia?  Are they made in China?  I'm in the States and looking at one on ebay.  Thanks!


How old was the bag? From what I know, David Jones does not stock Prada bags... well not of recent times anyway.

Edit: Oh nvm, I just found that some DJ's do and others don't.


----------



## jennytiu

Copper Green said:


> Such a dilemma......
> 
> Do I want to pay more for Prada made in Italy or pay less for Prada made in China?
> 
> Then there is the saying...."it's not personal, it's business"....but isn't it personal to ME, the customer?
> 
> IDK



I got a Made in China one in their iutlet in Florence for a much cheaper price.


----------



## Bijouxlady

Maria esguera said:


> I have a prada lux tote and in the inside zip pocket says the number 117..while inside the main bag says made in italy..prada shouldnt be making luxurious bags that is made in china...why?? &#128532;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252978
> View attachment 2252980


What does the 117 mean?


----------



## viivz

travelluver said:


> How about Prada bags from David Jones Dept Store in Australia?  Are they made in China?  I'm in the States and looking at one on ebay.  Thanks!



The David Jones in Westfield Sydney stock Prada and they're Made in Italy from what I've seen


----------



## Prada Psycho

fluffiebabe said:


> Made in China ha ha ha are they real?


 

Yes, they are very much real.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

You are correct. I have a saffiano lux bn1786 and it is made in italy. I bought mine at a flagship store.


----------



## 6310254

My 2274 says Made in Italy but I found the bag very poorly made


----------



## coyote3558

What is the "pleather fiasco", mentioned at the beginning of this thread?  Also, do all suede lined Prada's come from China?  Mine has no made in... or white tags.  Still trying to find out if it's authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

coyote3558 said:


> What is the "pleather fiasco", mentioned at the beginning of this thread?  Also, do all suede lined Prada's come from China?  Mine has no made in... or white tags.  Still trying to find out if it's authentic.



"Pleather" was a synthetic leather lining which Prada used on some bags a few years ago.  Not sure whether they still use it.  The "fiasco" part came in when they sold the bags a leather lined, when they were lined in this pink fake leather - plastic leather, hence pleather.  Charged leather prices but gave us plastic.  Pleather was barbie doll pink and had a funny plastic/vinyl smell.

I haven't yet seen a moleskin (suede) lined bag with Made in China but that doesn't mean that they don't exist.  If you put some photos of your bag into the authenticate this thread, we can see if it has the requirements of authenticity (or not).  And we might be able to clue you in to where the tags might be hidden.


----------



## coyote3558

missfiggy said:


> "Pleather" was a synthetic leather lining which Prada used on some bags a few years ago. Not sure whether they still use it. The "fiasco" part came in when they sold the bags a leather lined, when they were lined in this pink fake leather - plastic leather, hence pleather. Charged leather prices but gave us plastic. Pleather was barbie doll pink and had a funny plastic/vinyl smell.
> 
> I haven't yet seen a moleskin (suede) lined bag with Made in China but that doesn't mean that they don't exist. If you put some photos of your bag into the authenticate this thread, we can see if it has the requirements of authenticity (or not). And we might be able to clue you in to where the tags might be hidden.


 
Thank you so much for responding!  I bought the bag in a thrift store, luckily it was the Goodwill, which accepts returns.  I turned it inside out, including all pockets, but there were no tags of any kind, no serial numbers and the Prada tag was wrong, as well as none of the hardware being signed at all.  Even the zipper was wrong.  I became very suspicious that it was pleather after the one leather tag marked Prada split and was revealed to be two cloth backed pieces glued together.  So I returned it.  It was fun to do the research, though.  I'm going to get a digital camera so I can upload pictures of my Gucci bag on another thread.  Thanks so much, again!


----------



## that_claudz

I am planning on buying the BN2274 on the weekend. Anyone have tips on where I find the "made in" tag inside the bag? Which side will it be located? Anyone with a pic?


----------



## kasumi168

that_claudz said:


> I am planning on buying the BN2274 on the weekend. Anyone have tips on where I find the "made in" tag inside the bag? Which side will it be located? Anyone with a pic?



They're normally sewn along the inside side seams of the bag


----------



## that_claudz

kasumi168 said:


> They're normally sewn along the inside side seams of the bag



Thank you! So in the double zip- possibly inside one of the zipped compartments?


----------



## SillyYun

Im using bn1935 in lambskin..bought it last year in italy and checked inside the zip compartment says made in italy with 103 number.


----------



## bag.adik

I have this br4253 i cant find the made in tag is it possible it has been cut?


----------



## lara0112

Thanks for this thread - I was debating to get DH a saffiano briefcase but that won't happen now - I'll add some extra cash and buy a LV.


----------



## justdefend

Prada is now outsourced in many locations. I purchased a Prada bi-fold card holder at an outlet and found the tag that said 'Made in Spain'. I thought perhaps the product was made specifically for the outlet. The next time I went a full price store in Vegas and saw the exact same product in black. Inside tag? Made in Spain. 

Spain is fine to me, a lot of great leather is sourced from Spain and the workmanship is decent.

But it gets worse. 

At another Prada outlet trip I wanted to see where all the handbags and larger pieces were made. Now there ARE some that were made in Italy, but the 'Made in' tags were all over the place. Bags were Made in Romania and Turkey, men's sneakers were Made in Vietnam, card holders were Made in China. Of course, they all carried the same high margin with only a minor discount.

I do feel that the discount should reflect where the item is made because the labor was obviously cheaper in that country. But it seems they want to rake in max profits and take advantage of the average consumer.


----------



## touchofgold

Wow... I had been lusting for a Prada Gaufre, but obviously that isn't happening anymore. If I were to get something Made in China, I'd like to pay THAT price for it. Thank you very much.


----------



## Canneiv

I only see some shoes are made in China with Italian made price >$300, but not purse.  Hopefully not extend to leather handbag line.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Canneiv said:


> I only see some shoes are made in China with Italian made price >$300, but not purse.  Hopefully not extend to leather handbag line.




There are tons of Prada leather handbags Made in China.  The bag I started the thread with is a Made in China leather bag.  They are also making leather bags in Romania, Turkey, seems I saw one made in Spain recently too, but won't swear to that.


----------



## touchofgold

Have you seen the same with Miumiu bags too?


----------



## Prada Psycho

touchofgold said:


> Have you seen the same with Miumiu bags too?



Those bags were being made in Turkey long before the Prada line itself started farming out their bags to other countries.


----------



## touchofgold

Prada Psycho said:


> Those bags were being made in Turkey long before the Prada line itself started farming out their bags to other countries.



I know where Chinese manufactured stuff stands against Italian made. However, are Turkish products also sub standard?


----------



## Prada Psycho

touchofgold said:


> I know where Chinese manufactured stuff stands against Italian made. However, are Turkish products also sub standard?



The issue for me is not as much the "where" but the lengths Prada is going to hide the fact that more and more of their items are not made in Italy. Yet they are making great efforts to camouflage that fact to their buyers while they rack in massive profits due to sub-standard labor costs in places like China and Turkey.  

I've not had my own hands on a "Made in Turkey" Prada, so I can't comment on that, but when I was buying the lambskin Miu Miu Coffer bag several years ago, those were made in Turkey at that time and the quality was quite nice, at least with the Coffer bags.

The lengths that Prada is going to misrepresent their products as Italian made while they are being cranked out in other countries, with more and more sub-standard quality, along with higher retail prices makes me livid! Of course as long as people keep clamoring for the "It" bag of the moment, right now it's obviously the Saffiano line,  and are willing to pay upwards of $3000 or more for a piece of junk, Prada is going to keep cranking out substandard quality items at insanely high prices and yours truly will continue to scour the secondary market for bags that *were* made in Italy and were made extremely well.  I recently purchased a lambskin Prada bag that's nearly 20 years old, paid around $250 for it and it's beautifully made. 

***Rant Over***


----------



## poopsie

Prada Psycho said:


> The issue for me is not as much the "where" but the lengths Prada is going to hide the fact that more and more of their items are not made in Italy. Yet they are making great efforts to camouflage that fact to their buyers while they rack in massive profits due to sub-standard labor costs in places like China and Turkey.
> 
> I've not had my own hands on a "Made in Turkey" Prada, so I can't comment on that, but when I was buying the lambskin Miu Miu Coffer bag several years ago, those were made in Turkey at that time and the quality was quite nice, at least with the Coffer bags.
> 
> *The lengths that Prada is going to misrepresent their products as Italian made while they are being cranked out in other countries, with more and more sub-standard quality, along with higher retail prices makes me livid! Of course as long as people keep clamoring for the "It" bag of the moment, right now it's obviously the Saffiano line,  and are willing to pay upwards of $3000 or more for a piece of junk, Prada is going to keep cranking out substandard quality items at insanely high prices and yours truly will continue to scour the secondary market for bags that were made in Italy and were made extremely well.  *I recently purchased a lambskin Prada bag that's nearly 20 years old, paid around $250 for it and it's beautifully made.
> 
> ***Rant Over***





You and me both! I am holding on to my older Prada bags with both fists. Can't wait to see how those Saffiano totes will look in five years let alone twenty. Judging by the amount of complaints after a few months of gentle use my guess is that they will be a decrepit mess. 
My Miu Miu bags that were made in Turkey are amazing. I had the Harlequin and a Matelasse. Gorgeous. Of course as I bought them on the secondary market I wasn't paying an inflated price so I could live with them not being made in Italy.


----------



## touchofgold

Prada Psycho said:


> The issue for me is not as much the "where" but the lengths Prada is going to hide the fact that more and more of their items are not made in Italy. Yet they are making great efforts to camouflage that fact to their buyers while they rack in massive profits due to sub-standard labor costs in places like China and Turkey.
> 
> I've not had my own hands on a "Made in Turkey" Prada, so I can't comment on that, but when I was buying the lambskin Miu Miu Coffer bag several years ago, those were made in Turkey at that time and the quality was quite nice, at least with the Coffer bags.
> 
> The lengths that Prada is going to misrepresent their products as Italian made while they are being cranked out in other countries, with more and more sub-standard quality, along with higher retail prices makes me livid! Of course as long as people keep clamoring for the "It" bag of the moment, right now it's obviously the Saffiano line,  and are willing to pay upwards of $3000 or more for a piece of junk, Prada is going to keep cranking out substandard quality items at insanely high prices and yours truly will continue to scour the secondary market for bags that *were* made in Italy and were made extremely well.  I recently purchased a lambskin Prada bag that's nearly 20 years old, paid around $250 for it and it's beautifully made.
> 
> ***Rant Over***



Well then I guess my dream of owning a Prada Gaufre will remain just that  .... I haven't been confident about getting a pre loved bag yet..


----------



## touchofgold

poopsie2 said:


> You and me both! I am holding on to my older Prada bags with both fists. Can't wait to see how those Saffiano totes will look in five years let alone twenty. Judging by the amount of complaints after a few months of gentle use my guess is that they will be a decrepit mess.
> My Miu Miu bags that were made in Turkey are amazing. I had the Harlequin and a Matelasse. Gorgeous. Of course as I bought them on the secondary market I wasn't paying an inflated price so I could live with them not being made in Italy.



I really wanna get a Matelasse in cameo .. could you please let me know where you got yours; and if you don't mind me asking - for how much?


----------



## Prada Psycho

touchofgold said:


> Well then I guess my dream of owning a Prada Gaufre will remain just that  .... I haven't been confident about getting a pre loved bag yet..




They're around.  Check this list of approved sellers. Hubby bought me a gorgeous soft calf hobo from Yoogis earlier this year for a mere $600.  It was in perfect, brand new condition. It's still worth running items from these sellers by the Authenticate This tread above.  Some sellers have been slipping lately and a few counterfeits have gotten past them.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/reputable-prada-retailers-no-chatter-492176.html


----------



## poopsie

touchofgold said:


> I really wanna get a Matelasse in cameo .. could you please let me know where you got yours; and if you don't mind me asking - for how much?




I got mine several years ago from Avelle. I can't recall the exact price. Maybe $500 or thereabouts.


----------



## Liyanamz

trulyjudy said:


> This is really bad news. I cant wait to get off work and  inspect  my small collection.
> 
> I have just sold all my ysl bags as I decided I will only buy the saffiano  totes. ( love the simple structured look) I have  even just ordered the  clear bag insert to stiffen the inside!!
> 
> I am on a made in china  boycott.
> Even growing mine own herbs and tomatoes so I dont have to eat something made by them.
> 
> I d hate to think I refused to pay 3$ for ther tomatoes  to think that ive given  them 1000s  for bags instead!!!
> 
> P.s I Live in singapore and avoiding "made in china" is like being on a beach and trying not to get sand  on your toes.


You have my encouragement for this mission!!! I live in Sg too and I am going to see if the Prada bags in our boutiques are made from which country!


----------



## kkaate

I was a little confused as to which bags have this problem -- does it include the Saffiano line? I got intrigued (and scared) so I rushed to check my BL0838. Made in Italy, thank goodness


----------



## CupsofJosephine

I'm disappointed that Prada has outsourced. These brands are starting to find more ways of making money :[ What's the point of it being luxury then??


----------



## Prada Psycho

CupsofJosephine said:


> I'm disappointed that Prada has outsourced. These brands are starting to find more ways of making money :[ What's the point of it being luxury then??




It's not luxury any more.  They're cheaply made bags with insanely high price tags only because they have a Prada label on them.


----------



## missdicaprio

I looked everywhere inside the zipper part of my bag, there's no "made in" tag whatsoever..
But I've had my bag for a few months now and using it regularly and the quality seems fine, the bag itself has been durable and I've had no problems. I'm not really worried.


----------



## MDNA

I just bought the Saffiano tote in Cammo and it's made in Italy


----------



## rulebabe

I went to a Prada boutique yesterday and asked the sales assistant about the bags being made in China but he confirmed its definitely Italy. He even joked that its only two hours from his home town (he is Italian). I didn't buy the bag but planning to go back


----------



## Prada Psycho

rulebabe said:


> I went to a Prada boutique yesterday and asked the sales assistant about the bags being made in China but he confirmed its definitely Italy. He even joked that its only two hours from his home town (he is Italian). I didn't buy the bag but planning to go back




SOME Prada bags are still made in Italy, but more and more are made in China, Romania, Turkey and even Spain. Your Italian sales associate needs to learn more about the outsourcing of his brand....

:true:


----------



## Kiki222

hi i am new here. i would like to buy a prada bag from an local ad, but not sure if its authentic. before i spend my money on a fake i would like to post the photos from web here. since i am new i first have to make some comments to be able to post athreat or so i think.maybe i can upload the pics here in this conversation?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Kiki222 said:


> hi i am new here. i would like to buy a prada bag from an local ad, but not sure if its authentic. before i spend my money on a fake i would like to post the photos from web here. since i am new i first have to make some comments to be able to post athreat or so i think.maybe i can upload the pics here in this conversation?




You need this link:

Authenticate This Prada


----------



## Annie81

I'm looking at buying the safiano 2274 in a few weeks from a prada store in Sydney is there any chance it could be made in China in getting it from a actual Prada store? Where do I find the made in tag??


----------



## missfiggy

Kiki222 said:


> hi i am new here. i would like to buy a prada bag from an local ad, but not sure if its authentic. before i spend my money on a fake i would like to post the photos from web here. since i am new i first have to make some comments to be able to post athreat or so i think.maybe i can upload the pics here in this conversation?





Kiki222 said:


> post





Prada Psycho said:


> You need this link:
> 
> Authenticate This Prada




And you DON'T NEED to make any comments if you only want to ADD to a PRE-EXISTING THREAD.

Just go to the bottom of the page and write in your query.  If you want to add photos then use the "GO ADVANCED" option.

:back2topic:


----------



## Bratty1919

Prada Psycho said:


> It's not luxury any more.  They're cheaply made bags with insanely high price tags only because they have a Prada label on them.



Yes- it's tragic, really


----------



## Annie81

No way i will be buying one when the time comes if its not made in Italy that's for sure!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

My Saffiano tote has a Made in Italy tag. But I've read a book once saying that "Made in Italy" doesn't mean anything anyway, since there are low paid Chinese workers sitting in factories in Italy making "luxury goods"


----------



## Kajleen

I bought my first Prada bag about one year ago (you can find thread reveal in this Prada forum). I bought in Prada outlet in Austria. After about half year of gentle wearing (and I'm very careful about my designer bags) some defects occured. There were peeling of hem on one handle and cracked rim around the upper perimeter of the bag. 

I complained the bag and it was sent to Italy. I requested a new one but the bag has been fixed only. I did not agree with it, but could not do anything. After two months, the defects appeared again. This time I wrote a complaint to customer service by email, I want store credit immediately but I was answered that my bag will be again repaired. It made me really confused and I wrote back to them that I have a legal right to compensation and really do not want Prada bag repaired several times during the half year. Only when I threatened a lawyer, I was answered that they give me store credit. After reading more and more complaints here, unfortunately, I do not believe that I just had bad luck and it was a defective piece (this can happen even Hermes). Quality is really going down and I'm really curious (and afraid) how it will be going with the new one which I will get.


----------



## Spacegal79

Hi everyone

I just bought a Vitello Shine BN2324 from Space Outlet, Florence last week. I made it a point to check that it is 'Made in Italy'. I guess one can still buy from outlet but do remember to check! 

Then all is well! You get a good discount and a 'Made in Italy' bag from Prada!


----------



## poopsie

Spacegal79 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just bought a Vitello Shine BN2324 from Space Outlet, Florence last week. I made it a point to check that it is 'Made in Italy'. I guess one can still buy from outlet but do remember to check!
> 
> Then all is well! You get a good discount and a 'Made in Italy' bag from Prada!





That is a gorgeous style.................I am so envious


----------



## Chelle04

Got mine few days ago 2274  and says made in italy. But i got it exchange twice because of the glue marks and stitching issue.. So annoying because for the money i paid i deserve a better quality!!


----------



## arrow29

Got my Prada BN2603 tote (soft saffiano) yesterday, can't find a "made in" tag anywhere. Found the 2 little white tags sewn into the inside of the pocket lining, but no made in anywhere! 

Guess I'll just assume it's made in Italy 
Got a great deal from the reebonz Christmas sale and the bag looks and feels fantastic, so happy regardless!


----------



## innersinner

xo.babydoll said:


> If you're buying the saffiano bags from the boutique, they are made in italy. I feel this thread is slightly misleading, as it is the OUTLET bags that are made in China...



Thank you for clearing that up.

I bought a Saffiano yesterday from a boutique store and was wondering if it was made in China or Italy (I can't check because it's already wrapped up) so thank you for clarifying that.


----------



## ValextraFTW

Wow this was very good read. I have always liked the saffiano totes and was thinking of getting one when I graduate from grad school next year but I think I'll pass. =)


----------



## mayor_pc

I bought two bags from the Prada outlet (one in Livermore and another in Orlando). One was a brown leather tote that came with a strap. It had a "Made in India" tag inside. I paid $1,100 for it and didn't really mind that it wasn't made in Italy because I really liked the bag. It probably would have cost even more had it been a Prada bag made in Italy.

The second was a nylon tote also with a strap. I thought it was a steal at $450. When I got home, I was surprised to see that it had a "Made in Italy" tag inside. I googled it online and found some places selling it for at least $900. 

I thought it was weird that the "Made in India" bag cost more than the "Made in Italy" bag (even taking into consideration the difference in material).


----------



## missfiggy

xo.babydoll said:


> If you're buying the saffiano bags from the boutique, they are made in italy. I feel this thread is slightly misleading, as it is the OUTLET bags that are made in China...


 

Some of us have seen Made in China bags at boutiques as well as outlets.  It is your statement which is somewhat misleading I'm afraid.

And that was the whole point when PP started this thread MORE THAN 2 YEARS AGO.

It just ain't news anymore.  It's been going on for almost 3 years now.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

omg u guys are scaring me into buying my first Prada bag


----------



## Lena186

I like to own bags of different brands. And each time I go to a Prada boutique in order to buy a bag, I chicken out and I end up with a pair of sunglasses. Mainly from the Baroque collection &#128516;


----------



## sweetierene

I rarely buy prada but got a wallet from my bf for Xmas gift, and have to say at the corner of wallet there is a couples glue marks... I don't know this is normal Prada Quality or... Very disappointed with prada quality tho!


----------



## violettuxedo

innersinner said:


> Thank you for clearing that up.
> 
> I bought a Saffiano yesterday from a boutique store and was wondering if it was made in China or Italy (I can't check because it's already wrapped up) so thank you for clarifying that.


xo.babydoll you are so WRONG!!! PRADA MADE IN CHINA is also sold in the high-end stores like Saks and Neiman Marcus and Holt Renfrew in Canada.

They sell Made in China and Made in Vietnam Prada's but they label it 'Imported' when you shop for PRADA on their websites.  If their Prada's are Made in Italy, they have no problem saying so but for the Asian made Prada's these High End stores seem to hide this fact from the customer under the cloak of 'Imported'.


This really angers me because you don't know that you have a Made in China Handbag or pair of Shoes until you open up your package and there is no way I am paying those High End prices for something Made In China, Vietnam or India!  It goes right back to the store.


Lanvin and Celine are also doing the same that Prada has been doing for some time.


It is getting to the point where houses such Hermes will be the only reputable companies!


It appears that the conglomerate LVMH has ruined this industry.


----------



## violettuxedo

Carolina59 said:


> 8. Longchamp


9. Celine


10. Lanvin


----------



## fightdirrty

Thanks for this info, I will make sure to verify country of origin before I buy anymore luxury bags. Over a year ago, I purchased a beautiful top handle Prada bag in visone from Neiman Marcus for over $2000 USD, but thankfully it was made in Italy. I would have definitely lost my **** otherwise. Phew!


----------



## elevenxten

Just found out about this forum post, and my Prada Saffiano Tri-Fold Wallet has the "MADE IN CHINA" tag. Got mine a year ago at the Prada outlet store in Livermore, CA. I don't really mind the made in china tag , just wanted to share my information!


----------



## lipglosschic87

Just wanted to let everyone know
I bought a double zip tote (BN2274) at a boutique and it was "Made in Italy". At the same time, I was looking at wallets and pretty much all the ones I looked at (zip around, trifold in various colors and leathers) were Made in Spain. 

I was at the Prada outlet last week and saw wallets that were made in China, India, and Spain. Bags were made in China and Italy (very few).


----------



## BiancaBichon

Prada Psycho said:


> Seems as though.....   Check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1339309
> View attachment 1339310
> View attachment 1339311
> View attachment 1339312
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, ladies and gents! Prada has pulled another fast one on us. First the Pleather Fiasco, now they are selling the couture line Prada (with couture line Prada price tags) and they are being manufactured in CHINA.
> 
> This is going to make reselling Prada  bags a nightmare! Can you imagine someone getting a real Prada with a "Made in China" tag so carefully hidden away. Can you say "Paypal Dispute"??
> 
> We all know the _Linea Rossa_ line is Made in China, but it's priced accordingly. I have nothing against items made in China and own my share, but when Prada is selling "Made in Italy" bags at "Made in Italy" *prices* and they are being manufactured for next to nothing because of the low labor costs in  China?
> 
> Sorry, folks. I'm done with Prada. This is completely unacceptable. I'm sick of this. It's deceptive as hell and I won't be supporting it any longer.


 

Wow, thanks for the info on Prada! Deceptive practices indeed.


----------



## applecidered

I bought a tan colored east/west vitello daino last month at saks... Reading this thread got me in a tizzy (!), so I immediately opened my bag up and was relieved to see "made in italy" inside near the side zipper compartment. (please pardon my stockings inside!)


----------



## Kajleen

Kajleen said:


> I bought my first Prada bag about one year ago (you can find thread reveal in this Prada forum). I bought in Prada outlet in Austria. After about half year of gentle wearing (and I'm very careful about my designer bags) some defects occured. There were peeling of hem on one handle and cracked rim around the upper perimeter of the bag.
> 
> I complained the bag and it was sent to Italy. I requested a new one but the bag has been fixed only. I did not agree with it, but could not do anything. After two months, the defects appeared again. This time I wrote a complaint to customer service by email, I want store credit immediately but I was answered that my bag will be again repaired. It made me really confused and I wrote back to them that I have a legal right to compensation and really do not want Prada bag repaired several times during the half year. Only when I threatened a lawyer, I was answered that they give me store credit. After reading more and more complaints here, unfortunately, I do not believe that I just had bad luck and it was a defective piece (this can happen even Hermes). Quality is really going down and I'm really curious (and afraid) how it will be going with the new one which I will get.



So here is result of my complained Prada 1713 Soft Calf in black, bought in outlet. The bag has any "made in" tag, I swear on it. It has only white tag with number. Finally I got store credit after second complain and big issuses with the bag. I can choose new bag from store and 'cause I really love 1713 soft calf I tooke it again. And surprisingly the new one has "made in Italy tag"!!! I'm so happy!  Hope it's really true. I hope it will be better than the first one. We will see...


----------



## jmcadon

OMG...I just read through some of this thread.  I cannot believe Prada is doing this and charging the same prices or more???  And hiding the tags so people might not notice??? I only have 2 Prada bags and both are older bags so they are both made in Italy.


----------



## Prada Psycho

jmcadon said:


> OMG...I just read through some of this thread.  I cannot believe Prada is doing this and charging the same prices or more???  And hiding the tags so people might not notice??? I only have 2 Prada bags and both are older bags so they are both made in Italy.




You should pop over to Neiman Marcus' Prada handbag page.  The prices are OBSCENE!!!!


----------



## Lena186

Prada Psycho said:


> You should pop over to Neiman Marcus' Prada handbag page.  The prices are OBSCENE!!!!



I think the prices are not reasonable at all too. Givenchy for example makes great leather bags for almost the same or sometimes even less! Even Dolce&Gabbana and Fendi


----------



## justdefend

Stopped by the Prada outlet last week and saw a wall of Miu Miu tote bags marked down to half off. I was curious where they were made so I looked into one bag and was surprised that it was Made in Italy! But, I looked at the bag right next to it (exact same style just different color blocking) and it was Made in Turkey! It's still really strange to me how the same bag can be sourced in a different country but, of course, it was selling for the same price. Of course, we took the bag that was Made in Italy.  

Also went to the Prada totes and searched to find that all were Made in India selling at $1,100 each. I would definitely make sure to scour for the 'Made in' tag with any Prada purchase before buying.


----------



## fishabella

After reading this thread I go check my saffiano and find it was made in Italy, not on
 Suede lining. however...quality is still...disappointed....


----------



## Lena186

fishabella said:


> After reading this thread I go check my saffiano and find it was made in Italy, not on
> Suede lining. however...quality is still...disappointed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496391
> 
> View attachment 2496392



May I ask how old is this Prada bag?


----------



## fishabella

Lena186 said:


> May I ask how old is this Prada bag?



i bought it last year around this time in ifc bontique hk


----------



## Lena186

fishabella said:


> i bought it last year around this time in ifc bontique hk


Oh it's new then! I'm sorry that happened to you! thank you for the reply.


----------



## Annie81

Wow that bag shouldn't look that bad after a year only as much as I love this bag so bad I'm too scared to  purchase one !


----------



## fishabella

Lena186 said:


> Oh it's new then! I'm sorry that happened to you! thank you for the reply.




thiscracking occur is caused by the shape
	

		
			
		

		
	



the join handle part has that curve&#65292; instead of looking like the left side&#65292;it's more curve up...don't know how
to dicribe it...
like the above picture&#65292;u cann't really see it when it's in the normal statut&#65292;
u can only see the cracking when it's stretched
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
&#128560;&#128560;


----------



## fishabella

Annie81 said:


> Wow that bag shouldn't look that bad after a year only as much as I love this bag so bad I'm too scared to  purchase one !




when i was purchasing it&#65292; my friend asked me a few times that am i sure&#65292;but i was tooooooooo into it&#65292; tho i still do &#128539;
the SA gave me 3 bags to choose&#65292; they all has some aws&#65292;one already had crackings...i picked this one&#65292; at time it was just little bit out of shape...but now&#65292;the shape problem causing the cracking&#128560;&#128560;


----------



## Lena186

fishabella said:


> thiscracking occur is caused by the shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2497209
> 
> the join handle part has that curve&#65292; instead of looking like the left side&#65292;it's more curve up...don't know how
> to dicribe it...
> like the above picture&#65292;u cann't really see it when it's in the normal statut&#65292;
> u can only see the cracking when it's stretched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2497233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128560;&#128560;



I think I get what you are describing. Too bad I'm sorry


----------



## fishabella

Lena186 said:


> I think I get what you are describing. Too bad I'm sorry




fortunately if idon't show&#65292;no one see this flaw&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## Prada Psycho

fishabella said:


> fortunately if idon't show&#65292;no one see this flaw&#128540;&#128540;




I still find this completely unacceptable on Prada's part. I have some Prada bags that are upwards of 20 years old, yes 20 YEARS, and they don't have this issue any more than some of my newer bags (re: bags that are 8-10 years old).   Prada has gotten greedy and sloppy, but as long as consumers accept that as status quo, Prada has no motivation to improve.  They lost me as a customer though, that's for sure. I only buy vintage Prada now.


----------



## eyelovecasey

I know Prada creates pieces just for the outlet and the sale items that show up at the Prada boutiques are usually brand new pieces that have never been on display before. Sometimes these items are manufactured overseas, usually in China, with the exact same materials. Which is why they're cheaper.


----------



## Prada Psycho

eyelovecasey said:


> I know Prada creates pieces just for the outlet and the sale items that show up at the Prada boutiques are usually brand new pieces that have never been on display before. *Sometimes these items are manufactured overseas, usually in China, with the exact same materials. Which is why they're cheaper.*




That's a lot of the problem: they aren't cheaper, well in terms of the price tag anyway...


----------



## Lena186

eyelovecasey said:


> I know Prada creates pieces just for the outlet and the sale items that show up at the Prada boutiques are usually brand new pieces that have never been on display before. Sometimes these items are manufactured overseas, usually in China, with the exact same materials. Which is why they're cheaper.



Hated the floral collection in the last season sale


----------



## Prada Psycho

Lena186 said:


> Hated the floral collection in the last season sale



Check out the new bags, especially the runway bags.  Seriously tacky...


----------



## kixeekaye

Hi just wondering if anybody here ever came up with the site MODAQUEEN bec they really sell cheap prada bags.. Is this site real and are the bags authentic? Pls let me know thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

kixeekaye said:


> Hi just wondering if anybody here ever came up with the site MODAQUEEN bec they really sell cheap prada bags.. Is this site real and are the bags authentic? Pls let me know thank you!




ModaQueen is and has been the reigning queen of FAKE FAKE AND MORE FAKE!!  There's no such thing as a "cheap Prada" anywhere.  Period.


----------



## kixeekaye

Thank u so much!!


----------



## applecidered

eyelovecasey said:


> I know Prada creates pieces just for the outlet and the sale items that show up at the Prada boutiques are usually brand new pieces that have never been on display before. Sometimes these items are manufactured overseas, usually in China, with the exact same materials. Which is why they're cheaper.



The prada bag I showed on this thread that is made in italy was a sale item from saks, and was brought out from the back. I was shocked a caramel colored prada would be on sale, so I bought it. Luckily, made in italy. YMMV, so check the tag before buying.


----------



## kixeekaye

Hi can u please help me authenticate this bag? Its from a private seller so she just sent me photos.. Hope this would help.. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2513399
View attachment 2513400
View attachment 2513401
View attachment 2513402
View attachment 2513403
View attachment 2513404
View attachment 2513405
View attachment 2513406

	

		
			
		

		
	
 thank u and hope to hear from u before i buy it &#128522;


----------



## kixeekaye

Sorry coz threads for authentications are closed hope somebody can help me here


----------



## Bratty1919

kixeekaye said:


> Sorry coz threads for authentications are closed hope somebody can help me here




RE-post here - http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/authenticate-this-prada-please-read-post-1-first-813453-368.html
Use format from Post #1.


----------



## Annie81

Dissapointing, I was going to get one in Nero before I went back to work to use as a work bag so now I have no idea what else to buy instead!


----------



## mwol

Are there more stores that are more prone to having the "Made in China" labels? Should I go directly to Prada or go to Saks or a second distributor type store or should I just lurk online?

thanks guys~


----------



## newbie2prada

Going to Prada stores would be best. Saks is fine as well. I have purchased from both and not had a problem; all made in Italy.


----------



## purseheart

Personally, I prefer my bag to have made in italy tag.. when I saw this thread i checked my bag right away! Thank God my tag says made in italy!


----------



## palmbeachpink

newbie2prada said:


> Going to Prada stores would be best. Saks is fine as well. I have purchased from both and not had a problem; all made in Italy.



i asked about this at a saks w/prada and she was adamant that any prada bags she sold were made in italy, it seemed like she had been asked quite a few times!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

eyelovecasey said:


> I know Prada creates pieces just for the outlet and the sale items that show up at the Prada boutiques are usually brand new pieces that have never been on display before. Sometimes these items are manufactured overseas, usually in China, with the exact same materials. Which is why they're cheaper.



FYI - i think a lot of companies that have "outlet" stores do the same thing not just prada


----------



## Kajleen

fishabella said:


> After reading this thread I go check my saffiano and find it was made in Italy, not on
> Suede lining. however...quality is still...disappointed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496391
> 
> View attachment 2496392



yes, quality is really disappointed
my prada bag starts have this after half a year of wearing (i got new one after two complaints)
the warranty is two years, complaint it


----------



## pandorabox

I had no idea.  On the website it all says made in Italy?


----------



## tman01

palmbeachpink said:


> FYI - i think a lot of companies that have "outlet" stores do the same thing not just prada


Was just wondering if that actually was the case for real that Prada makes bags specifically for outlets.  Would that mean then that cards and some hardware would be different?  I was under the impression that most of the stock Prada outlets would get would be the more seasonal or older collection items that Prada boutiques are trying to sell, not cheaper versions of the same thing made overseas because doesn't that just defeat the purpose of Prada's high quality standard?  I recently purchased a bag from mynetsales which i thought was real but which i was then told by Prada wasn't real because the hardware and cards were minutely different but the mynetsales people said it was sourced the way Prada outlet bags were sourced.....not really sure what's going on here.   Could you please elaborate?  Thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

tman01 said:


> Was just wondering if that actually was the case for real that Prada makes bags specifically for outlets.  Would that mean then that cards and some hardware would be different?  I was under the impression that most of the stock Prada outlets would get would be the more seasonal or older collection items that Prada boutiques are trying to sell, not cheaper versions of the same thing made overseas because doesn't that just defeat the purpose of Prada's high quality standard?  I recently purchased a bag from mynetsales which i thought was real but which i was then told by Prada wasn't real because the hardware and cards were minutely different but the mynetsales people said it was sourced the way Prada outlet bags were sourced.....not really sure what's going on here.   Could you please elaborate?  Thanks!




Mynetsale is one of the most disgusting, unscrupulous bunch of criminals that EVER sold a counterfeit Prada.  They'll tell customers or prospective customers anything to sell their garbage.


----------



## Canneiv

I'm very careful on Prada purchase nowadays. I do not buy if that is made in China. It's ridiculous to pay Italian price on China made.  I found that my key pouch was made in Turkey and my handbag still made in Italy. I also found lots of their shoes are made in China. I thought about getting a pair of sandals for summer, but I changed my mind. I bought a pair of Chanel instead.


----------



## ShariLee

Should I keep them??? I'm  Concerned about quality .  I purchased them at Nordstom.


----------



## Hev_97

sorry but no  i heared once that nordstom sell fake stuff, however they don't look pretty sorry


----------



## emnsee

A nordstrom employee told me all red label Prada is made in China (it's their lower line). Personally I wouldn't pay that much money for Prada that is made in China.


----------



## jmcadon

If you love them, keep them!


----------



## ShariLee

emnsee said:


> A nordstrom employee told me all red label Prada is made in China (it's their lower line). Personally I wouldn't pay that much money for Prada that is made in China.



Thank you for the feedback!


----------



## ShariLee

Hev_97 said:


> sorry but no  i heared once that nordstom sell fake stuff, however they don't look pretty sorry



I appreciate your honesty ! Thank you


----------



## ShariLee

jmcadon said:


> If you love them, keep them!



I do love the heel but the quality is just not there for the money charged.  I am going to continue my search. Thanks so much for your input!


----------



## shyviolet

A sleepless night led me to this thread... I've always wanted to search for this info before, but I usually forget... and this made me look again for the MADE in tag for the only purse that I bought from Prada (bought almost 2 years ago from Chadstone Australia) ... I tried looking for it before (twice I think) LoL.. but today I just had to find it for my peace of mind... 

it took some time for me to search the bag ... zip pocket , no just the white tag (I've checked this before, I don't know how could it change after more than a year) ... 
inside the zippers (it's a SAF Small double zip tote violet - i think)... hmmm none... 
looked again .... 
and I almost gave up...
then I found it just below the long handles strap hook ... MADE IN ITALY .... 

relief at last... I've always feared it was a MADE in CHINA  (FYI I bought it for $18xx aud) coz I couldn't find the tag before


----------



## reeco

ShariLee said:


> I do love the heel but the quality is just not there for the money charged.  I am going to continue my search. Thanks so much for your input!



"Made in China" should never go together with "Prada" especially if you paid a lot for it. Best to return it and look for something worth of your hard-earned money. Good luck!


----------



## missfiggy

reeco said:


> "Made in China" should never go together with "Prada" especially if you paid a lot for it. Best to return it and look for something worth of your hard-earned money. Good luck!




Where have you been for the last 6 years - Prada has been manufacturing in China for at least this long, probably even longer.  Whilst I agree with the sentiment, it's a fact of life now.


----------



## MyLVAddict

The Prada Linea Rosa (red line) is always made in China or Ukraine or Turkey, etc. Linea Rosa is never made in Italy.


----------



## pukasonqo

i don't know if this applies specifically to prada but, in the book deluxe: how luxury lost its lustre, the author mentions that some brands will have their most of their production outsourced to china, finishing touches like eg: details or handles will be done in italy and a tag with "made in italy" attached to the final product.
i will be more concern about quality as it seems that a "made in italy" tag is not guarantee the bag was not made somewhere else and under which conditions the factory is run


----------



## poopsie

pukasonqo said:


> i don't know if this applies specifically to prada but, in the book deluxe: how luxury lost its lustre, the author mentions that some brands will have their most of their production outsourced to china, finishing touches like eg: details or handles will be done in italy and a tag with "made in italy" attached to the final product.
> i will be more concern about quality as it seems that a "made in italy" tag is not guarantee the bag was not made somewhere else and under which conditions the factory is run






IIRC this has been pointed out a few times in this epic thread--LOL. As well as the fact that while a product may be assembled in Italy, it may not be by skilled Italian craftsmen with generations of experience, but by foreign workers imported as a cheap labor pool. 
This is by no means exclusive to Prada--------there is a decline in quality pretty much across the board as fashion houses cater to the less than upper crust clientele that flock to their product. This group seems to be more interested in flaunting a brand than in the substance of that brand. 
There are many lovely older well made Prada styles and some current ones as well. But they are dismissed by the thundering herd that is only interested in the saffiano totes because they are the bag du jour. If this forum is any indication I can see why Prada is not taking a long haul view with the quality of these totes. Time after time it has been pointed out that there are many other lovely Prada bags that don't seem to have the well documented issues of the saffianos. Yet rather than branch out the popular response seems to be 1) keep returning a bag for repair or replacement. Repeat as needed. 2) buy the same style in different colors even though it is a crapshoot as to the quality you will receive or 3) walk away from Prada entirely without ever looking at other options. This last one actually gives me hope that when the herd eventually thunders on to the next mania Prada will go back to offering a variety of well made bags for the loyal customers who remain.


----------



## Maice

poopsie2 said:


> IIRC this has been pointed out a few times in this epic thread--LOL. As well as the fact that while a product may be assembled in Italy, it may not be by skilled Italian craftsmen with generations of experience, but by foreign workers imported as a cheap labor pool.
> This is by no means exclusive to Prada--------there is a decline in quality pretty much across the board as fashion houses cater to the less than upper crust clientele that flock to their product. This group seems to be more interested in flaunting a brand than in the substance of that brand.
> There are many lovely older well made Prada styles and some current ones as well. But they are dismissed by the thundering herd that is only interested in the saffiano totes because they are the bag du jour. If this forum is any indication I can see why Prada is not taking a long haul view with the quality of these totes. Time after time it has been pointed out that there are many other lovely Prada bags that don't seem to have the well documented issues of the saffianos. Yet rather than branch out the popular response seems to be 1) keep returning a bag for repair or replacement. Repeat as needed. 2) buy the same style in different colors even though it is a crapshoot as to the quality you will receive or 3) walk away from Prada entirely without ever looking at other options. This last one actually gives me hope that when the herd eventually thunders on to the next mania Prada will go back to offering a variety of well made bags for the loyal customers who remain.




Nice post.  I have to be honest and admit that it was the saffiano tote that got me interested in Prada at first, as I developed my interest in handbags fairly recently.  Then, the quality issues and other woes came to light.  I still bought one because I really fell in love with the color (Ottanio) and I don't regret that purchase.  I did not want to buy another saffiano though, so I did start asking myself - what else is there to Prada?  I read some posts from the more senior Prada folks and authenticators/experts raving about older Prada models, so I started doing some research and looking for older models online.  I even first broke my old "buy brand-new in-store" rule for Prada, as I started buying older models no longer available in-store, online (and I had a lot of help from PP).  Of course I have them authenticated first   I can say the older models really are superb in terms of quality and craftsmanship (and diversity in design and material!).  I keep hunting for older models online, but I do still wish for the day Prada will come back with more exciting and diverse designs.  Other than the older Prada bags and my saffiano tote, I have some nylon Prada bags.  That's another area Prada excels in - their nylon is amazing.  I bought all my nylon in-store though since they seem to be easily and abundantly faked.


I will still try to keep myself updated as far as Prada goes, as maybe they can return to form/their glory days.  Waiting...


----------



## pukasonqo

hey poopsie!
it is interesting how once a brand creates that coveted "it" bag and decreases quality to satisfy demand, instead of having the: this is not worth it reaction the opposite happens! people want more of it

is like hermes, totally out of my price range, but when i read about closed waiting lists, queues to be told randomly if you are allowed to get a hermes bag or not, snotty SAs ( don't get me wrong, i was quite a nice SA for a luxury goods company) which seriously, why would you be nicer if people will buy regardless? i just shake my head in disbelief and wonder if it is worth going through all those hoops

i live in sydney and seems that prada saffiano bags are ubiquitous, i know nothing about prada and remember wondering if that is the only style of bag they produced as it is the only style i see or recognize!


----------



## Prada Psycho

poopsie2 said:


> IIRC this has been pointed out a few times in this epic thread--LOL. As well as the fact that while a product may be assembled in Italy, it may not be by skilled Italian craftsmen with generations of experience, but by foreign workers imported as a cheap labor pool.
> This is by no means exclusive to Prada--------there is a decline in quality pretty much across the board as fashion houses cater to the less than upper crust clientele that flock to their product. This group seems to be more interested in flaunting a brand than in the substance of that brand.
> There are many lovely older well made Prada styles and some current ones as well. But they are dismissed by the thundering herd that is only interested in the saffiano totes because they are the bag du jour. If this forum is any indication I can see why Prada is not taking a long haul view with the quality of these totes. Time after time it has been pointed out that there are many other lovely Prada bags that don't seem to have the well documented issues of the saffianos. Yet rather than branch out the popular response seems to be 1) keep returning a bag for repair or replacement. Repeat as needed. 2) buy the same style in different colors even though it is a crapshoot as to the quality you will receive or 3) walk away from Prada entirely without ever looking at other options. This last one actually gives me hope that when the herd eventually thunders on to the next mania Prada will go back to offering a variety of well made bags for the loyal customers who remain.




 and very, very:true:

Couldn't have said it better myself, though certainly would be highly laced with even more sarcasm if I had. :devil:


----------



## Maice

Prada Psycho said:


> and very, very:true:
> 
> Couldn't have said it better myself, though certainly would be *highly laced with even more sarcasm if i had*. :devil:



LOL!


----------



## poopsie

pukasonqo said:


> hey poopsie!
> it is interesting how once a brand creates that coveted "it" bag and decreases quality to satisfy demand, instead of having the: this is not worth it reaction the opposite happens! people want more of it
> 
> is like hermes, totally out of my price range, but when i read about closed waiting lists, queues to be told randomly if you are allowed to get a hermes bag or not, snotty SAs ( don't get me wrong, i was quite a nice SA for a luxury goods company) which seriously, why would you be nicer if people will buy regardless? i just shake my head in disbelief and wonder if it is worth going through all those hoops
> 
> i live in sydney and seems that prada saffiano bags are ubiquitous, i know nothing about prada and remember wondering if that is the only style of bag they produced as it is the only style i see or recognize!





LOL----but even Hermes has 'affordable' canvas bags for those financially deficient fanciers who want to buy into the dream


----------



## pukasonqo

the dream or the kool-aid? [emoji3]


----------



## Bratty1919

poopsie2 said:


> IIRC this has been pointed out a few times in this epic thread--LOL. As well as the fact that while a product may be assembled in Italy, it may not be by skilled Italian craftsmen with generations of experience, but by foreign workers imported as a cheap labor pool.
> This is by no means exclusive to Prada--------there is a decline in quality pretty much across the board as fashion houses cater to the less than upper crust clientele that flock to their product. This group seems to be more interested in flaunting a brand than in the substance of that brand.
> There are many lovely older well made Prada styles and some current ones as well. But they are dismissed by the thundering herd that is only interested in the saffiano totes because they are the bag du jour. If this forum is any indication I can see why Prada is not taking a long haul view with the quality of these totes. Time after time it has been pointed out that there are many other lovely Prada bags that don't seem to have the well documented issues of the saffianos. Yet rather than branch out the popular response seems to be 1) keep returning a bag for repair or replacement. Repeat as needed. 2) buy the same style in different colors even though it is a crapshoot as to the quality you will receive or 3) walk away from Prada entirely without ever looking at other options. This last one actually gives me hope that when the herd eventually thunders on to the next mania Prada will go back to offering a variety of well made bags for the loyal customers who remain.





Excellent post!


----------



## poopsie

Prada Psycho said:


> and very, very:true:
> 
> Couldn't have said it better myself, though certainly would be highly laced with even more sarcasm if I had. :devil:





LOL. And risk some pithy "rude much?" response?


----------



## Prada Psycho

poopsie2 said:


> LOL. And risk some pithy "rude much?" response?




Never stopped me before, _*Poopsie2*_.


----------



## poopsie

Prada Psycho said:


> Never stopped me before, _*Poopsie2*_.


----------



## paparazzi bait

Sophistry said:


> I think the nationality of a skilled trades person matters very little; generations of Italian knowledge can easily pass to a non Italian.   Made in China has a much different connotation than Made in Italy, but the ethnicity of the person making the bag is not what should be questioned, and makes me for one mighty uncomfortable.



totally agree with this! skills have nothing to do with low wage.


----------



## poopsie

Perhaps, but if I am paying the prices that Prada charges, I am not just paying for a bag, I am buying into the entire package of an Italian fashion house. The fact that they (and others) go to the lengths that they do to mislead and obfuscate the origins of their product is very off putting to say the least. And it isn't like Prada offers outstanding customer service to go along with the prices and questionable practices. I have nothing against made in China per se. I own 6 AW Roccos. But Wang never made any bones about it. I wouldn't want to have to start looking for a MIC tag in a Bal though


----------



## Prada Psycho

Sophistry said:


> I think the nationality of a skilled trades person matters very little; generations of Italian knowledge can easily pass to a non Italian.   Made in China has a much different connotation than Made in Italy, but the ethnicity of the person making the bag is not what should be questioned, and makes me for one mighty uncomfortable.





paparazzi bait said:


> totally agree with this! skills have nothing to do with low wage.






If you read the entire thread (versus the three year old post quoted above), you'd be fully aware that "ethnicity of the person making the bag" has absolutely *nothing* to do with this discussion.  *Nothing at all.*


----------



## koreany

Hello ladies 

Could I ask where I'd find the made in tag inside my saffiano tote ? I bought it from the boutique but there's only the small white tag with a number ?  TIA!


----------



## saintgermain

I think Chinese quality is not as laughable as it used to be. Although, I agree the prices charged for Prada is not right for made in china items. Contemporary brands like Alexander Wang or Tory Burch makes their items in China but they charge a lot less than Prada


----------



## misskris03

saintgermain said:


> I think Chinese quality is not as laughable as it used to be. Although, I agree the prices charged for Prada is not right for made in china items. Contemporary brands like Alexander Wang or Tory Burch makes their items in China but they charge a lot less than Prada



That's exactly the point--it's awful when people pay their workers low wages and then still charge a premium for the product. I'm sure Prada didn't move their business to China in order to give the Chinese workers at their factory the kind of wages and working conditions the Italian laborers were receiving.


----------



## pukasonqo

misskris03 said:


> That's exactly the point--it's awful when people pay their workers low wages and then still charge a premium for the product. I'm sure Prada didn't move their business to China in order to give the Chinese workers at their factory the kind of wages and working conditions the Italian laborers were receiving.




what makes it very ironic (for me at any case) is that miuccia prada was (or still is) a member of the italian communist party which doesn't put her above using the worst characteristics of capitalism eg: exploitation of the workers and overpricing of her items which is also exploiting those buying into the prada mystique by the recent lack of quality...


----------



## misskris03

pukasonqo said:


> what makes it very ironic (for me at any case) is that miuccia prada was (or still is) a member of the italian communist party which doesn't put her above using the worst characteristics of capitalism eg: exploitation of the workers and overpricing of her items which is also exploiting those buying into the prada mystique by the recent lack of quality...


I had no idea she was from the political (far) left. What hypocrisy. Thanks for sharing that interesting fact.


----------



## pukasonqo

misskris03 said:


> I had no idea she was from the political (far) left. What hypocrisy. Thanks for sharing that interesting fact.




i have no problem w her political views but yes, is hypocritical the way her fashion house is run, unless she can proof she pays top dollar to her factory workers in china and has established a fund for those artisans based in italy that have no jobs...


----------



## Jenhochi

I just bought a Prada bag today at Fashion outlet of Chicago, I assumed that it is made in Italy, so I did not check. After coming home, I checked the bag, the is no made in... tag, and the corners of the bag are torn out. The worst thing is that all sales in that store are final. I'm so upset right now.


----------



## Maice

Jenhochi said:


> I just bought a Prada bag today at Fashion outlet of Chicago, I assumed that it is made in Italy, so I did not check. After coming home, I checked the bag, the is no made in... tag, and the corners of the bag are torn out. The worst thing is that all sales in that store are final. I'm so upset right now.





I've never bought anything from a Prada outlet, but I have heard that there is a good chance of your bag not being made in Italy if it's bought from an outlet.  Though there are also some bags made in Italy that are sold in outlets, a good number of them are made in China, Turkey, etc.  Not that all bags sold in the actual Prada boutique are made in Italy either - which is why asking the SA to show you the 'Made in' tag before purchasing would be a best practice.


I'm sorry about your experience.  Try to just enjoy your bag as long as you like the design (and I am assuming you do if you bought it), and the quality is good (I am hoping it is), given you can no longer return the bag (based on what you said about sales being final).


----------



## Jenhochi

I bought a Prada handbag today. It does not have made in tag and numbered tag. Is there any chance that I got the FAKE one? I bought it at Prada store at Fashion Outlets of Chicago. And the corners of the bag are torn out also. It was final sale so I could not do anything about it.


----------



## Maice

Jenhochi said:


> I bought a Prada handbag today. It does not have made in tag and numbered tag. Is there any chance that I got the FAKE one? I bought it at Prada store at Fashion Outlets of Chicago. And the corners of the bag are torn out also. It was final sale so I could not do anything about it.





Please post pictures of your bag in the Authenticate This Prada thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/authenticate-this-prada-please-read-post-1-first-813453.html




Read the first post of that thread to see the needed pictures and format.  Please be reminded that while the authenticators will do their best to respond in a timely manner, they might not get to respond to all requests right away since this is not a paid service and really more of a kindness from their end (they do have lives outside TPF).

My humble opinion is that given that you bought it from a legitimate (I assume it is legitimate) Prada outlet, it is probably an authentic handbag. A "bait-and-switch" is a possibility, but you did mention that all sales are final (so no returns), which makes a bait-and-switch unlikely.  If you want to be absolutely sure, then please post the needed pictures in the thread I mentioned above.


----------



## Jenhochi

Thank you all for your advice. I just found the small made in tag at the bottom of the bag.It is really hard to find it. And my bag is made in Italy. The only problem now is that all the edges are torn out. I called them and they said that bring it back on Monday to see if they can do anything. I just hope that they can exchange or at least fix it for me. 
I will definitely get my bag authenticated. Thank you Maice for posting the link.


----------



## Maice

Jenhochi said:


> Thank you all for your advice. I just found the small made in tag at the bottom of the bag.It is really hard to find it. And my bag is made in Italy. The only problem now is that all the edges are torn out. I called them and they said that bring it back on Monday to see if they can do anything. I just hope that they can exchange or at least fix it for me.
> I will definitely get my bag authenticated. Thank you Maice for posting the link.




You're welcome.  Good luck with your bag.


----------



## Jenhochi

Maice said:


> You're welcome.  Good luck with your bag.



I brought my bag back to the store and they issued me the full refund and I'm really thankful for that since they normally do not accept return or exchange.

I just bought the other Prada bag online and waiting for my shipment. I hope this time it will work well.


----------



## Maice

Jenhochi said:


> I brought my bag back to the store and they issued me the full refund and I'm really thankful for that since they normally do not accept return or exchange.
> 
> I just bought the other Prada bag online and waiting for my shipment. I hope this time it will work well.





I am happy to hear that they issued you a full refund.  You ordered your other Prada bag from Prada.com?  It should be fine if you ordered it from there.


Good luck again with this new bag.


----------



## Jenhochi

Maice said:


> I am happy to hear that they issued you a full refund.  You ordered your other Prada bag from Prada.com?  It should be fine if you ordered it from there.
> 
> 
> Good luck again with this new bag.



I did not buy prom Prada.com. I bought one at Neiman Marcus. And I also bought a different one at Ideeli.com at a steep discount. I believe Neiman Marcus sells authentic bags but I'm not sure if Ideeli sells authentic Prada handbags. But they guarantee that they sell authentic ones. I just received my bag from Ideeli today. I don't know if my bag is authentic or not, I just hope that it is authentic.


----------



## Maice

Jenhochi said:


> I did not buy prom Prada.com. I bought one at Neiman Marcus. And I also bought a different one at Ideeli.com at a steep discount. I believe Neiman Marcus sells authentic bags but I'm not sure if Ideeli sells authentic Prada handbags. But they guarantee that they sell authentic ones. I just received my bag from Ideeli today. I don't know if my bag is authentic or not, I just hope that it is authentic.





Neiman Marcus SHOULD be safe, but there's always the chance of someone buying the genuine article, then exchanging/returning a fake since NM's return/exchange policy is so accommodating to customers.  Then, that fake which is now in their stock, ends up getting sold to some unsuspecting customer.


I've never heard of Ideeli.com.  If you want to be safe, just have both bags authenticated.  Post needed pictures and follow the needed format.


----------



## Jenhochi

Maice said:


> Neiman Marcus SHOULD be safe, but there's always the chance of someone buying the genuine article, then exchanging/returning a fake since NM's return/exchange policy is so accommodating to customers.  Then, that fake which is now in their stock, ends up getting sold to some unsuspecting customer.
> 
> 
> I've never heard of Ideeli.com.  If you want to be safe, just have both bags authenticated.  Post needed pictures and follow the needed format.



Thank you Maice,

I have not received the bag from Neiman Marcus yet, but I will definitely have those bags authenticated. Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## Maice

Jenhochi said:


> Thank you Maice,
> 
> I have not received the bag from Neiman Marcus yet, but I will definitely have those bags authenticated. Thanks again for your advice.





You're very welcome.


----------



## K21

After reading this thread, i went on to check on my prada im carrying today at work....and I swear I was thinking this must be made in China.... but its made in Italy....

Anyone know which lines are made in China and which isnt??


----------



## Prada Psycho

K21 said:


> After reading this thread, i went on to check on my prada im carrying today at work....and I swear I was thinking this must be made in China.... but its made in Italy....
> *
> Anyone know which lines are made in China and which isnt??*




Used to be exclusively the Linea Rossa collection. Now?  Honestly, the only to know is to find that little black ribbon tag you found.  It's not just Made in China any more either. Might say Romania, India, Turkey, you name it.


----------



## CitizenLen

(


----------



## astrphysicist

Does anyone know where the tags, if there are any, are in the Prada Saffiano Long Wallet? I can't seem to find a Made in tag. But the wallet was bought from the Prada store over at London Heathrow Airport.


----------



## nanirina

pukasonqo said:


> i don't know if this applies specifically to prada but, in the book deluxe: how luxury lost its lustre, the author mentions that some brands will have their most of their production outsourced to china, finishing touches like eg: details or handles will be done in italy and a tag with "made in italy" attached to the final product.
> i will be more concern about quality as it seems that a "made in italy" tag is not guarantee the bag was not made somewhere else and under which conditions the factory is run



This is what I have heard as well. Most of the parts of the bags are made in china. Then the bags are shipped to Italy for some final minor touches and then the made in italy tag is afixed in!

If this were true then it would not be safe to know where Prada is made anymore.


----------



## eyes_of_allure

astrphysicist said:


> Does anyone know where the tags, if there are any, are in the Prada Saffiano Long Wallet? I can't seem to find a Made in tag. But the wallet was bought from the Prada store over at London Heathrow Airport.


For the wallet - the tag is inside the coin compartment.


----------



## astrphysicist

eyes_of_allure said:


> For the wallet - the tag is inside the coin compartment.



Thank you! I see it now. (:


----------



## alysp

lola73 said:


> Hi Prada Psycho - it's not just Prada who are doing this.  I know more  about Mulberry bags but they are now manufacturing in Turkey, China and  Spain.  It's all done for reasons of cost.  When it comes to resale the  bags with a "Made in England" tag are much more sought after.
> 
> My new-to-me Prada bag arrived last week from a fellow tpf'er that I  know outside of here.  It's probably about a year old and is the BN1889  in soft calf.  It has a brown leather tag inside with "Made in Italy"  and the small white numbered tag is inside the zipped pocket.  So it  would seem that Prada are proud to declare when a bag is made in Italy  but like to hide away the "Made in China" label.
> 
> Here's a couple of photos.  Sorry they are just taken on the iphone but I hope the info helps.


Please don't put Spain on the same boat of turkey and china, chanel and LV have their bags made in spain, spain is western europe and home to brands like loewe and balenciaga as well as manolo blanhik, zara etc, do not compare


----------



## PinkPurpleRed

nanirina said:


> This is what I have heard as well. Most of the parts of the bags are made in china. Then the bags are shipped to Italy for some final minor touches and then the made in italy tag is afixed in!
> 
> If this were true then it would not be safe to know where Prada is made anymore.



I wrote an essay about two years ago about luxury goods and weather or not people are really paying for "quality" or just the "name", and through research I discovered that A LOT of brands do this. There was one company in particular that I remember was putting "Made in the USA" tags on its clothing, and it was discovered that basically the entire garment was made in china, and then the buttons and sleeves were sewn on in the US, so that met the "requirement" for being able to claim "Made in the USA". 

Unfortunately, the fact is that with a lot of major and luxury brands,people are paying more for the name than anything else, especially since quality is rapidly declining while prices increase.  Take this quote from a recent article "_Prada Group, which owns Prada, Miu Miu, Churchs Shoes, and Car Shoe, famously admitted that they outsource about 20% of their manufacturing to China and other locations abroad. They are still able to claim that these products were made in Italy, though, because in order to get a Made In Italy tag, only a majority of the cost of the product must be purchased within Italian borders._ "

That's not to say that people shouldn't buy luxury brands or that I don't love prada, since I just this week tracked down a 2007 Gaufre tote that has eluded me for so long  I'm just saying people should be aware that when they buy new items today they are very likely not shelling out all of that cash for "quality" (One of the reasons I pretty much only buy preloved)


----------



## sana168

I was in a prada outlet in milan last week. My friend wanted to buy the nylon tote with the made in italy tag.  Upon paying, they gave her a bag with no tags.  My friend ask where is it made, and the SA/cashier remarked: its made in Prada.  She insisted on getting the one w the tags on the display.  And on much discussion bet the Sa n cashier, they finally gave her the one on display.


----------



## violettuxedo

Sana168;  Wow...Prada is such a sneaky company, this action that you described does not surprise me in the least!  Kudos to your friend for holding out for the tote, 'Made in Italy'.  

And as another poster noted, M. Prada is supposed to be a 'Socialist' and advance worker's plight in life...these actions of this company just infuriate me as they really don't care...just the bottom line is all that counts.


----------



## sana168

violettuxedo said:


> Sana168;  Wow...Prada is such a sneaky company, this action that you described does not surprise me in the least!  Kudos to your friend for holding out for the tote, 'Made in Italy'.
> 
> And as another poster noted, M. Prada is supposed to be a 'Socialist' and advance worker's plight in life...these actions of this company just infuriate me as they really don't care...just the bottom line is all that counts.


You said it right, really sneaky of them.  Is it allowed for prada to sell those bags without any origin tags. I am sure there are no tags there coz another friends's bag has none and we have turned the bag inside out.


----------



## BleuSaphir

WOW...I was thinking that it was just Prada saffino leather items being made in China...I did not knew their nylon and possibly their other products made of other materials in general would be made in China and what ever country they are being made in. That is quite disappointing.


----------



## missmoimoi

I only own one Prada bag - black City Calf triple compartment also lined in what feels like lambskin (really buttery smooth but thinner) and I was already worried about the made in China secretly thing a couple years ago (when I bought this) and today, I was admiring the large flap bags in vivid green & sun yellow.  But when you check for details, it doesn't even say it's Made in Italy...already makes me wonder because after all, this bag is 3750 (at these prices, it had better be Made in Italy).


----------



## missfiggy

missmoimoi said:


> I only own one Prada bag - black City Calf triple compartment also lined in what feels like lambskin (really buttery smooth but thinner) and I was already worried about the made in China secretly thing a couple years ago (when I bought this) and today, I was admiring the large flap bags in vivid green & sun yellow.  But when you check for details, it doesn't even say it's Made in Italy...already makes me wonder because after all, this bag is 3750 (at these prices, it had better be Made in Italy).




If there is no tag to say where the bag is made, then you are supposed to assume (correctly or not) that the bag was made in Italy.   This is because the inside label says Prada, Made in Italy; or Prada, Milano.   If the inside label only says Prada, then you should look high and low for the "Made in" tag or label, because it just has to have one, no matter how well hidden.   

However whether this is a little con trick by Prada, or not, I am not sure.


----------



## Skynet10

I have the answer to this question.  There is an article on Yahoo about it today: 

http://news.yahoo.com/fashion-made-china-fine-everyone-chinese-071434972.html


----------



## Sillistar

Wonder if more designers are going to follow suit...really hope not.


----------



## shoepursemomma

Are the small leather goods also made in China? This is scary because I was just considering purchasing a prada lux tote and wallet.


----------



## vanilla_latte

If people will be buying and the company can lower production costs, why wouldn't they be doing it? The really bad part of this is pushing the prices up for NOT made in China. I bought some prada shoes and when I brought them home I noticed they didn't quite feel like top quality shoes.. For $350, made in China. Returned. I'm not doing the prada thing anymore. Ferragamo makes just as nice if not better stuff.


----------



## Skynet10

I think they need to do what the Swiss did.  The Swiss basically passed a law saying that if you want to label your product as Swiss made then it has to be 80% for mechanical watches and 60% for digital ones.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swiss_Made

For all that I know, Prada could be making those bags in China and then putting the finishing touch in Italy.  For example, they could put the handle on the purses or the letting in Italy.  How would you or I know what percentage is made in Italy versus China?  

I think what the Prada management team is doing is watering down their brand.  When it isn't exclusive anymore and is made like the rest of the bags from China then you're just damaging your brand.  I.E Coach.   

Personally, I would not be paying an arm and a leg for a product made in China.  Nothing personal against the Chinese (have Chinese heritage in me) but I am paying for an Italy product.


----------



## averagejoe

Skynet10 said:


> I think what the Prada management team is doing is watering down their brand.  When it isn't exclusive anymore and is made like the rest of the bags from China then you're just damaging your brand.  I.E Coach.



I agree.

I believe that Prada (as well as Burberry) have made what they thought were good long term decisions for profitability that can tarnish their brand image and require years of undoing if they ever need to upscale by changing their market position. It may even be difficult to keep their current level of luxury if they continue to produce in China.

From a business standpoint, it may make sense to produce in China to maximize profits, but at the end of the day, a luxury brand is there to sell a name. If the name gets tarnished, then it won't be as easy to sell the products without heavy discounting.


----------



## averagejoe

Skynet10 said:


> I have the answer to this question.  There is an article on Yahoo about it today:
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/fashion-made-china-fine-everyone-chinese-071434972.html



It's interesting to hear Miuccia saying that sooner or later everyone will be doing it, because a lot of her peers (Louis Vuitton, Dior, Fendi, etc. Namely LVMH brands) have opted not to do it. Instead, these brands have decided to upscale by making more all-leather handbag offerings and higher price points while keeping production largely in Europe (namely Italy). These brands will have a potential of holding up the status of their name for years to come while it may be more difficult for Prada to achieve this.

Miuccia may have a gift with predicting fashion trends, but I'm not so sure that she has a gift at predicting market trends.

And what bothers me the most about this is that Prada goes to lengths hiding their "Made in" label now by putting the label in hard-to-see or hard-to-reach places on their product. They are trying to deceive their customers by pretending that their products are still manufactured in Italy when in fact they are manufactured in China or India.


----------



## mad_caliope

averagejoe said:


> It's interesting to hear Miuccia saying that sooner or later everyone will be doing it, because a lot of her peers (Louis Vuitton, Dior, Fendi, etc. Namely LVMH brands) have opted not to do it. Instead, these brands have decided to upscale by making more all-leather handbag offerings and higher price points while keeping production largely in Europe (namely Italy). These brands will have a potential of holding up the status of their name for years to come while it may be more difficult for Prada to achieve this.
> 
> Miuccia may have a gift with predicting fashion trends, but I'm not so sure that she has a gift at predicting market trends.
> 
> And what bothers me the most about this is that Prada goes to lengths hiding their "Made in" label now by putting the label in hard-to-see or hard-to-reach places on their product. They are trying to deceive their customers by pretending that their products are still manufactured in Italy when in fact they are manufactured in China or India.


 
ITA!  I have a problem with them mass manufacturing in China and charging what they do for an item.  I think many of their items still  "look" lovely, but I just won't pay full retail anymore for items mass produced in China.  That goes for many other designers as well.  I am so turned off when I see a "made in China" label these days.


----------



## skybluu

I just purchased a preloved Prada Tessuto Nylon Satchel Crossbody Bag from a reliable online retailer.

Everything looks pretty ok - all the markings seem to be in place except the leather parts doesn't feel as luxurious as my other boutique-bought Pradas. 

There is one particular thing which seems to trouble me - there's a black tag behind the white number tag that says Made in China. I guess that explains why the bag doesn't feel as luxurious as a Made in Italy bag.

My question is - does Prada produce their bags in China? I read some comments online that Prada does produce some of their bags in China. Is this true? 

Does any of you own a boutique-bought Prada that has a tag that says Made in China?

I have seen some ebay sellers posting a similar model of the bag I purchased but with Made in Italy tags. The pictures of the bag also seem to look nicer than the one I just received.

My guess is this - if it's true that some Prada bags are Made in China, then maybe they are sold at the Prada outlets while the boutiques sell only Made in Italy versions.

Can anyone help throw some light on this?

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## Jaye18

Hi there, 

I have a made in China which was purchased from an outlet. Hope this helps.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Prada Bags Now Made in China for Italian Prices

Hope you've got lots of time. It's a looooooooooooong thread.


----------



## skybluu

Jaye18 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a made in China which was purchased from an outlet. Hope this helps.


Thanks Jaye18.

I did more research online and I found this article from 2007:

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/23/opinion/23thomas.html?_r=0

Gosh.. I really didn't expect that Made in China Pradas existed since that many years back.


----------



## skybluu

Prada Psycho said:


> Prada Bags Now Made in China for Italian Prices
> 
> Hope you've got lots of time. It's a looooooooooooong thread.


Hello PP,

Thanks for the info.

I'll take my time to go through the thread. 

Now I'm kinda comforted that I didn't purchase a brand new Prada satchel.


----------



## JustAgUrL

saintgermain said:


> I think Chinese quality is not as laughable as it used to be. Although, I agree the prices charged for Prada is not right for made in china items. Contemporary brands like Alexander Wang or Tory Burch makes their items in China but they charge a lot less than Prada




also, their items are not attached in an Iconic way to one country
like Chanel, Louis Vuitton or Prada 

Prada is supposed to be the epitome of Italian Design 
and Craftsmanship. 
Their Story, their HISTORY is steeped in Italy 
Just as Louis Vuitton's is FRENCH History. Old world craftsmanship 


I am just as upset over Louis Vuitton being made in the USA, 
as I am Prada being made in China. 

These companies Prada, Louis Vuitton have used their countries HISTORY to create 
the brand image they are attached to the countries..... 

Wang and Burch, do not have this kind of history 
so, I don't mind  where they are made. 
Though, truth be told, I don't buy bags or shoes made in China 

I think it is crazy to pay UPWARDS of $500 for shoes or handbags made in China.. 

I buy my things for the quality, NOT the name 

I bought my first Prada at Barney's NY in 2008 on sale for $300.
that bag was literally indestructible. 
It was a a basic nylon tote that was popular in the 1990's

I LOVED that bag, and after 10 years and using it when my daughter 
was a baby, and carrying it EVERY DAY for over 5 years, 
not ONE stitch came undone. not one snag in the nylon. 
It looked exactly the same as the day I bought it. 

I still own a few Prada bags now, but, ONLY Made In Italy 


Prada has that name, and is supposed to be OLD WORLD Italian Craftsmanship 

NOT imported from China. 

Are women buying these expensive Luxury items for the NAME or the quality??? 

I just do NOT understand why some people don';t mind that 
their Prada is being made in China. That is just not something I understand 

It makes me question whether they understand the HISTORY of Luxury goods at all. 


Personally, I care MORE about the quality, than the name 

There are a LOT of companies in Italy making shoes and handbags that do NOT outsource 
their manufacturing.. 

I will spend my money with THOSE companies 

I just hope that some of these fashion houses wake up, before it is too late 



just as I won't buy Prada made in China.. 
I would not buy Cloisonne made in the USA or Italy.


----------



## JustAgUrL

skybluu said:


> Thanks Jaye18.
> 
> I did more research online and I found this article from 2007:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/23/opinion/23thomas.html?_r=0
> 
> Gosh.. I really didn't expect that Made in China Pradas existed since that many years back.





I LOVE the last paragraph.

Luxury brand executives who declare that their items can be made only in Western Europe because Western European artisans are the only people who know what true luxury is are being not only hypocritical but also xenophobic. 

*They are not selling dreams, as they like to suggest; they are hawking low-cost, high-profit items wrapped in logos. Consumers should keep in mind that luxury brands are capable of producing real quality at a reasonable price. They know better, and so should we.

*


----------



## BleuSaphir

I wouldn't mind a made in China,If they retail much less than made in Italy items... Although it still disappointing that items are made in China. Maybe Prada should have created a cheaper label line for Made in china items.


----------



## Lena186

Each time I go to Prada Boutiques I buy made in Italy products!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Luxe_addiction said:


> I wouldn't mind a made in China,If they retail much less than made in Italy items... Although it still disappointing that items are made in China. Maybe Prada should have created a cheaper label line for Made in china items.




I think their made in China products are for their outlets.


----------



## Prada Psycho

dangerouscurves said:


> I think their made in China products are for their outlets.




Not any more...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Prada Psycho said:


> Not any more...




So they sell the made in China bags also in the main shops? That's crazy! &#128561;


----------



## BleuSaphir

dangerouscurves said:


> I think their made in China products are for their outlets.





Prada Psycho said:


> Not any more...





dangerouscurves said:


> So they sell the made in China bags also in the main shops? That's crazy! &#128561;



Yup, I been hearing on this forum, Prada has been selling made in China items in the boutiques, not just their outlets.


----------



## toujours*chic

Does anyone know what percentage an item must be made in a certain country in order for the label to read "Made in ---"? I know a lot of designers outsource some/all of the labor.


BTW, it is very disheartening to hear Prada, this premier Italian designer, start selling Made in China in their boutiques.


----------



## JustAgUrL

toujours*chic said:


> Does anyone know what percentage an item must be made in a certain country in order for the label to read "Made in ---"? I know a lot of designers outsource some/all of the labor.
> 
> 
> BTW, it is very disheartening to hear Prada, this premier Italian designer, start selling Made in China in their boutiques.




I wish the EU would make it mandatory to inform buyers exactly where 
and how much of an item is made in Italy or France. 
But NOPE


----------



## tulipfield

toujours*chic said:


> Does anyone know what percentage an item must be made in a certain country in order for the label to read "Made in ---"? I know a lot of designers outsource some/all of the labor.
> 
> 
> BTW, it is very disheartening to hear Prada, this premier Italian designer, start selling Made in China in their boutiques.




It's not by percentage.  The last addition to the product that makes a "substantial change" to its nature determines what country is in the "made in" slot.  If you read Dana Thomas' book, she mentions bags made in China that get their handles attached in Europe, thus producing a "substantial change" so that the whole thing can be branded as being made in Europe.


----------



## toujours*chic

tulipfield said:


> It's not by percentage.  The last addition to the product that makes a "substantial change" to its nature determines what country is in the "made in" slot.  If you read Dana Thomas' book, she mentions bags made in China that get their handles attached in Europe, thus producing a "substantial change" so that the whole thing can be branded as being made in Europe.




It sounds like there is a lot of room for deception- I think most would assume when a tag says made in Europe that the bag or whatever was made mostly there. So now Prada is not going to even bother tweaking their bags to get the Euro tag?


----------



## toujours*chic

JustAgUrL said:


> I wish the EU would make it mandatory to inform buyers exactly where
> and how much of an item is made in Italy or France.
> But NOPE




I wonder why- this seems like a pretty big loophole Euro designers can exploit to incorporate cheap labor into their goods while appearing to use scale artisans and craftspeople to the outside.


----------



## tulipfield

toujours*chic said:


> I wonder why- this seems like a pretty big loophole Euro designers can exploit to incorporate cheap labor into their goods while appearing to use scale artisans and craftspeople to the outside.




I'm sure a lot of these politicians are in the pockets of Bernard Arnault and the like, not the kind of people who care about fine craftsmanship.


----------



## Prada Psycho

toujours*chic said:


> I wonder why- this seems like *a pretty big loophole Euro designers can exploit to incorporate cheap labor into their goods while appearing to use scale artisans and craftspeople* to the outside.




Give this gal a brownie and a gold star!  This is *exactly* why it's being done, the end result being the bottom line: More Profit, More Profit, More Profit and More Profit. 

All of this being why I began boycotting Prada, in spite of my longstanding screen name.  Miuccia can get richer off someone else's money. I'll stick to the secondary market where the items are infinitely better quality, actually Italian made and a heck of a LOT cheaper.


----------



## dangerouscurves

toujours*chic said:


> I wonder why- this seems like a pretty big loophole Euro designers can exploit to incorporate cheap labor into their goods while appearing to use scale artisans and craftspeople to the outside.







tulipfield said:


> I'm sure a lot of these politicians are in the pockets of Bernard Arnault and the like, not the kind of people who care about fine craftsmanship.







Prada Psycho said:


> Give this gal a brownie and a gold star!  This is *exactly* why it's being done, the end result being the bottom line: More Profit, More Profit, More Profit and More Profit.
> 
> All of this being why I began boycotting Prada, in spite of my longstanding screen name.  Miuccia can get richer off someone else's money. I'll stick to the secondary market where the items are infinitely better quality, actually Italian made and a heck of a LOT cheaper.




All this!!!!


----------



## toujours*chic

Prada Psycho said:


> Give this gal a brownie and a gold star!  This is *exactly* why it's being done, the end result being the bottom line: More Profit, More Profit, More Profit and More Profit.
> 
> All of this being why I began boycotting Prada, in spite of my longstanding screen name.  Miuccia can get richer off someone else's money. I'll stick to the secondary market where the items are infinitely better quality, actually Italian made and a heck of a LOT cheaper.




Merci- I could use a brownie right about now   I have to admit it has been a while since I bought Prada (and Miu Miu for that matter) and I was always impressed with the quality and the styling. This trend is obviously not unique to just Prada. It seems like there should be intervention at a governmental level for consumer protection and transparency. There should be strict published guidelines as to what qualifies as a bag made in a certain country. It makes me cringe to think a bag that says Made in Italy or France was actually made mostly in China. Also, who is to say offshore labor is fair and legal (age, #hours, conditions, etc.) just because it is cheap? I want no part of it. 


I am right there with you boycotting most designer goods- my spending habits have changed drastically. I am no longer willing to line corporate billionaire pockets.


----------



## lbsd

toujours*chic said:


> Does anyone know what percentage an item must be made in a certain country in order for the label to read "Made in ---"? I know a lot of designers outsource some/all of the labor.
> 
> 
> BTW, it is very disheartening to hear Prada, this premier Italian designer, start selling Made in China in their boutiques.


That's a really good question about the percentages. I wonder why we care so much about where something is made. Chinese people are as skilled as Italians. There's an assumption that there will be a reduction in quality if the manufacturing. Time will tell if that's true or not.


----------



## missfiggy

lbsd said:


> That's a really good question about the percentages. I wonder why we care so much about where something is made. Chinese people are as skilled as Italians. There's an assumption that there will be a reduction in quality if the manufacturing. Time will tell if that's true or not.



Time has already told...they've been doing this since 2006/7.  The quality of their leathergoods, in particular the saffiano totes, is appalling.  The saffy fakes are better than the authentic item in many cases.  

If you had been here as long as PP and I you would have read the entire thread as it progressed.  Nothing that anyone says on this thread these days is news.  It's just surprising how many people express shock and surprise when they trip over the thread and read it.  

Wake up people.....it's been going on for close to 10 years now, with increasing amounts of Prada product coming from China every year.  By 2020 there will be no Italian input (other than PERHAPS design) into any Prada item.


----------



## JustAgUrL

lbsd said:


> That's a really good question about the percentages. I wonder why we care so much about where something is made. Chinese people are as skilled as Italians. There's an assumption that there will be a reduction in quality if the manufacturing. Time will tell if that's true or not.





Because Prada is successful due to it's heritage of being an ITALIAN BRAND. 

People buy Prada to own a piece of ITALIAN HISTORY, Italian WORKMANSHIP. 


I feel the same about Louis Vuitton  being made in the USA. 

NOT all brands are attached to the history of the countries they started in 
BUT. many are.. and it is THOSE brands Prada, Chanel, and Louis Vuitton 
that people purchase to own a part of that HISTORY.. 

and it is VERY unfortunate but, when Prada started manufacturing in China
the quality did suffer a great deal.. 

There are some brands, I don't care where they are made 
BUT LV, Chanel and Prada USE these countries as their marketing tool 
saying that when you buy these luxury item, you are buying a piece of 
French or Italian HISTORY.. 

having them mass produced  in China damages that brand mystique.


----------



## JustAgUrL

lbsd said:


> That's a really good question about the percentages. I wonder why we care so much about where something is made. Chinese people are as skilled as Italians. There's an assumption that there will be a reduction in quality if the manufacturing. Time will tell if that's true or not.




by the way I don't want my Cloisonné made in Sweden either 

SOME things are just attached to a countries heritage.. there is nothing wrong with that 

If a brand is going to use their countries heritage as their marketing tool, 
then it should be made in that country.. It is really that simple


----------



## JustAgUrL

Prada Psycho said:


> Give this gal a brownie and a gold star!  This is *exactly* why it's being done, the end result being the bottom line: More Profit, More Profit, More Profit and More Profit.
> 
> All of this being why I began boycotting Prada, in spite of my longstanding screen name.  Miuccia can get richer off someone else's money. I'll stick to the secondary market where the items are infinitely better quality, actually Italian made and a heck of a LOT cheaper.





I could not agree MORE..


----------



## JustAgUrL

I am REALLY starting to wonder if people who are buying these things TRULY understand what LUXURY means. 

There was a time when people CARED that their shoes were made in Italy 
That their watches were made in Switzerland. 
that their crystal was made in Austria 
Their Silk, from Hong Kong. 

That is what true luxury used to be WHERE it was made was VERY important. 
the HISTORY of these items. 

If I am paying UPWARDS of $1000 for a handbag, I want to know that 
the person who made that bag, is being paid well. 
that this person is being treated fairly. NOT having to live at the factory where they make 
these items I do care about that 
I want to know that they have a good life 

Heck, some people  care MORE chickens  being free-range, than if the 
people making our handbags are FREE-RANGE.


----------



## willowwicca

JustAgUrL said:


> I am REALLY starting to wonder if people who are buying these things TRULY understand what LUXURY means.
> 
> There was a time when people CARED that their shoes were made in Italy
> That their watches were made in Switzerland.
> that their crystal was made in Austria
> Their Silk, from Hong Kong.
> 
> That is what true luxury used to be WHERE it was made was VERY important.
> the HISTORY of these items.
> 
> If I am paying UPWARDS of $1000 for a handbag, I want to know that
> the person who made that bag, is being paid well.
> that this person is being treated fairly. NOT having to live at the factory where they make
> these items I do care about that
> I want to know that they have a good life
> 
> Heck, some people  care MORE chickens  being free-range, than if the
> people making our handbags are FREE-RANGE.


You truly are a woman after my own heart.....I completely agree regards wanting to buy luxury goods with an honest label - Made in Italy really meaning made in Italy and so on...
I am a virgin luxury bag buyer only having a few yummy luxury bags to my name (so far)...but the desire and collection is growing steadily  - as soon as I have saved enough...I'm off to buy that next bag....just so we're on the same page...
I really do need some advice and support here.... I have purchased several Mulberry bags - one has a 'made in England' tag the other a 'made in turkey' tag! Very disappointed about the made in turkey tag - I thought Mulberry was supposed to be quintessentially British, but clearly not. Hey ho!
Well....I was literally just about to push the 'buy' button on my first ever Prada BR5128_2BBE_F0002 or a BN2792_2BBE_F0002 (preferred the Tote BR5128 however, couldn't quite decide as I wanted a bag that would fit on my shoulder and didn't know if this would or not) - purchasing from Prada.com. 
And now.....well....I am not even sure if I should EVER buy a Prada bag at all. 
Can I please ask for some advice from the veterans among you?
Should I buy Prada?
If 'yes' ....which bag will fit over my arm?
If 'no' ...recommendations?
I have £££ burning a hole in my purse.....
xx


----------



## mkr

Prada used to be one of my favorites but not so much the last couple years.  Probably because their bags are made by 8 year old chinese girls?  So maybe we will see Prada bags at Walmart soon!


----------



## willowwicca

mkr said:


> Prada used to be one of my favorites but not so much the last couple years.  Probably because their bags are made by 8 year old chinese girls?  So maybe we will see Prada bags at Walmart soon!




Oh dear.....so Prada is a no no then......

Chanel?

Mulberry?


----------



## JustAgUrL

willowwicca said:


> You truly are a woman after my own heart.....I completely agree regards wanting to buy luxury goods with an honest label - Made in Italy really meaning made in Italy and so on...
> I am a virgin luxury bag buyer only having a few yummy luxury bags to my name (so far)...but the desire and collection is growing steadily  - as soon as I have saved enough...I'm off to buy that next bag....just so we're on the same page...
> I really do need some advice and support here.... I have purchased several Mulberry bags - one has a 'made in England' tag the other a 'made in turkey' tag! Very disappointed about the made in turkey tag - I thought Mulberry was supposed to be quintessentially British, but clearly not. Hey ho!
> Well....I was literally just about to push the 'buy' button on my first ever Prada BR5128_2BBE_F0002 or a BN2792_2BBE_F0002 (preferred the Tote BR5128 however, couldn't quite decide as I wanted a bag that would fit on my shoulder and didn't know if this would or not) - purchasing from Prada.com.
> And now.....well....I am not even sure if I should EVER buy a Prada bag at all.
> Can I please ask for some advice from the veterans among you?
> Should I buy Prada?
> If 'yes' ....which bag will fit over my arm?
> If 'no' ...recommendations?
> I have £££ burning a hole in my purse.....
> xx




I buy my Prada Pre-Loved, and I like the bags that are 8 years old 
and older. I am just not so sure I would take that risk buying a NEW Prada on line and getting one made in China 

You can find a LOT of great older Prada bags on some of the consignment 
sites 
you just have to have them Authenticated .  I know older Prada 
so, I don't have issues with that the ladies here are wonderful at helping 
with authentications. 

If you have the money, I would go with Chanel 
But, I have heard they are having quality issues as well.  

I have bought so many bags that I said to myself 
"Oh, if I get this bag, it will be perfect.."

I get the bag, and it does not fit well on my arm or shoulder 
or, it just doesn't feel right. 

If you live near London, I would go and do some recon 
Go and map out all the Luxury Boutiques Go and try the bags on 

I LOVE going out and doing that 
Also, there may be styles that you can't get online 

I am on a Louis Vuitton kick at the moment 

I have a lovely Lamb Skin Gaufre bag 
Every time I travel, it rains like crazy 
I got sick of carrying my expensive handbags in plastic 
shopping bags. 
So, I am buying more Louis Vuitton these days. 

I still LOVE older Prada I LOVE the Nylon bags..


----------



## Camellia514

Ladies, I bought my first prada bag earlier this month only to find a flimsy cloth tag that says "Made in China" tucked inside the beautiful saffiano leather tote... THE HORROR!

Being spent that amount of money I do not give a damm what the company claims "good quality" in CHINA. It costs me over 2K and I can not imagine their corporate is laughing at me when they are using cheap labor to make even more profit out of their customers. I do not think their decision to use chinese labor will benefit cosumers. Ever.

I returned the bag. I'm probably never going to own a prada bag and the thought doesnt bother me. I can live without it. At least LV and Chanel are made in france. 

********* Burberry, Mulberry, Coach, Marc Jacobs, D&G are also made in china!


----------



## Camellia514

willowwicca said:


> Oh dear.....so Prada is a no no then......
> 
> Chanel?
> 
> Mulberry?



I heard mulberry is making their bags from china as well


----------



## jade

Camellia514 said:


> Ladies, I bought my first prada bag earlier this month only to find a flimsy cloth tag that says "Made in China" tucked inside the beautiful saffiano leather tote... THE HORROR!
> 
> 
> 
> Being spent that amount of money I do not give a damm what the company claims "good quality production" in CHINA. It costs me over 2K and I can not imagine their corporate is laughing at me when they are using cheap labor to make even more profit out of their customers. I do not think their decision to use chinese labor will benefit cosumers. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> I returned the bag. I'm probably never going to own a prada bag and the thought doesnt bother me. I can live without it. At least LV and Chanel are made in france.
> 
> 
> 
> ********* Burberry, Mulberry, Coach, Marc Jacobs, D&G are also made in china!




It would be easier to compile a list of who is not made in China. It is quite short these days. I also find many bags with premium prices do not feel much nicer or more luxurious than the mid-range contemporary ones.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Camellia514 said:


> Ladies, I bought my first prada bag earlier this month only to find a flimsy cloth tag that says "Made in China" tucked inside the beautiful saffiano leather tote... THE HORROR!
> 
> Being spent that amount of money I do not give a damm what the company claims "good quality" in CHINA. It costs me over 2K and I can not imagine their corporate is laughing at me when they are using cheap labor to make even more profit out of their customers. I do not think their decision to use chinese labor will benefit cosumers. Ever.
> 
> I returned the bag. I'm probably never going to own a prada bag and the thought doesnt bother me. I can live without it. At least LV and Chanel are made in france.
> 
> ********* Burberry, Mulberry, Coach, Marc Jacobs, D&G are also made in china!




GOOD for YOU!!!  

I am serious I am forever dumbfounded when somebody buys a 
Prada and finds it is made in China and they say they don't care where it is made 
I find it insulting that they did this in such a manner as to TRICK consumers 
This I find very unsavory. 

If MORE women would step up and say ENOUGH!!! ..  these designers would 
possibly get back to making LUXURY bags made in Europe for these outrageous prices..


----------



## pandorabox

Camellia514 said:


> I heard mulberry is making their bags from china as well




Some of them. Not all. I have a Bayswater from 2 years ago that's made in England.  They kinda make them a little all over.


----------



## pandorabox

JustAgUrL said:


> GOOD for YOU!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am serious I am forever dumbfounded when somebody buys a
> 
> Prada and finds it is made in China and they say they don't care where it is made
> 
> I find it insulting that they did this in such a manner as to TRICK consumers
> 
> This I find very unsavory.
> 
> 
> 
> If MORE women would step up and say ENOUGH!!! ..  these designers would
> 
> possibly get back to making LUXURY bags made in Europe for these outrageous prices..




Yes. My thoughts as well. I would have returned it as well and been very disappointed to spend that much on a prada from China.


----------



## willowwicca

pandorabox said:


> Yes. My thoughts as well. I would have returned it as well and been very disappointed to spend that much on a prada from China.


I checked through my Mulberry's and a couple were made in England and 1 in Turkey. 

I just want to buy a really well made bag, that is being made in the country that it is supposed to be made in, by skilled craftsmen/women who are artisans and have probably had a long relationship with the brand that they are working with. Mulberry - England, Chanel - France, Prada - Italy ....for goodness sake!

I do not want to buy a bag that has caused suffering and hardship to it's maker - also knowing that the bags designers or corporate brand are charlatans, liars or thief's.....it just seems that it is all about greed - as if they aren't already getting enough of our HARD earned cash.

Perhaps I should just  buy a few more 'Made in England' Mulberry's and also save for a Chanel Classic Flap Caviar or Chanel Tote....

I am so sad - perhaps Prada are on the way out...


----------



## Maice

willowwicca said:


> I checked through my Mulberry's and a couple were made in England and 1 in Turkey.
> 
> I just want to buy a really well made bag, that is being made in the country that it is supposed to be made in, by skilled craftsmen/women who are artisans and have probably had a long relationship with the brand that they are working with. Mulberry - England, Chanel - France, Prada - Italy ....for goodness sake!
> 
> I do not want to buy a bag that has caused suffering and hardship to it's maker - also knowing that the bags designers or corporate brand are charlatans, liars or thief's.....it just seems that it is all about greed - as if they aren't already getting enough of our HARD earned cash.
> 
> Perhaps I should just  buy a few more 'Made in England' Mulberry's and also save for a Chanel Classic Flap Caviar or Chanel Tote....
> 
> I am so sad - perhaps Prada are on the way out...




There are definitely still Prada bags made in Italy (the bag I bought last year was made in Italy - my SA pulled out the 'Made In' tag to show me)... I do think Prada has quality issues (not in all models, but enough for people to take notice), and the fact that they have bags made in China now being sold for their high prices has also been a turn-off to many.  Prada is in trouble in terms of sales (if news releases about this can be trusted) so they do need to rehaul their strategy (I think there was also a Purse Blog article on this some time back)... I am still hoping for a possible turnaround, and if not - Prada has many beautiful older bags/models available in the secondary market.


----------



## Camellia514

Like I've been reading from other sources, Prada would make their bags in China and send them to Europe to do their "finishing touches". perhaps thats why they can put a tag thats other than "made in china"? I don't know.


----------



## Maice

Camellia514 said:


> Like I've been reading from other sources, Prada would make their bags in China and send them to Europe to do their "finishing touches". perhaps thats why they can put a tag thats other than "made in china"? I don't know.


 


Maybe... some really do have tags that say "Made in China" though, while others say "Made in Italy", or wherever.  The practice you mentioned isn't just supposedly done by Prada though... some other fashion houses that outsource their work have also been accused of that.


Either way, it is disheartening.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Prada Psycho said:


> Me, too. When I got my first Chanel, I made my SA bring me every single bag from the back in the style I was looking at until she found me one that was stamped Made in France (the others were made in Italy).
> 
> Same with my only LV. It too, it was  Made in France.
> 
> All of this is to say, for me at least, that I'm buying the history of the company along with the handbag. That's why I was adamant that I did *not* want a Chanel bag that was made in Italy (or an LV made [wherever] )  Chanel is a French designer, as is Louis Vuitton, so I personally want them to be made in France.





THIS is exactly how I feel.. 

Thee companies are using the COUNTRIES Rich History  as a means of marketing 
their items 
Prada Milano Italy 

It is an OLD company with an old history connected to the country 
Other designers, I don't care, because they don't have that kind of history to 
tether their items to 

when I buy Prada or Louis Vuitton, I want these items made in their home countries, that is why I am willing to pay that kind of money on their items 
I am buying the History, as well as the Handbag.


----------



## starmegumi

This whole thread has been really enlightening. I was debating between the prada wallet on chain vs gucci betty leather chain wallet as my technically second luxury purchase. (the first one doesn't really count since I had no idea what I was doing besides oh it'll fit what I need, let alone check if it was actually authentic). After reading all of this, I decided to go with the gucci rather than risk quality issues and pay extra for something that might not be made in italy. 

too bad since the prada seems better for me because of it's size and internal layout.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada reported a 28% drop in profits last year:

http://www.ft.com/intl/fastft/299913/prada-shares-jump-spite-of-tumbling-profits

According to the article,



> To prop up margins, Prada said there has been "a major overhaul" in certain production processes, "the effects of which will be visible next year." It said management deemed it "essential" to implement measures to contain costs, given the slowdown in growth and costs associated with opening new stores.



I can't wait to see what this means to the already dwindling quality of their products. I'm certainly not buying Prada anymore. The "major overhaul" may mean more production in China, and probably faster assembly which may compromise quality.


----------



## Prada Psycho

averagejoe said:


> Prada reported a 28% drop in profits last year:
> 
> http://www.ft.com/intl/fastft/299913/prada-shares-jump-spite-of-tumbling-profits
> 
> According to the article,
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what this means to the already dwindling quality of their products. I'm certainly not buying Prada anymore. T*he "major overhaul" may mean more production in China, and probably faster assembly which may compromise quality.*



:true:


----------



## JustAgUrL

averagejoe said:


> Prada reported a 28% drop in profits last year:
> 
> http://www.ft.com/intl/fastft/299913/prada-shares-jump-spite-of-tumbling-profits
> 
> According to the article,
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what this means to the already dwindling quality of their products. I'm certainly not buying Prada anymore. The "major overhaul" may mean more production in China, and probably faster assembly which may compromise quality.




and strangely, Hermes and Goyard and NOT having this same issues 

Perhaps people want their Luxury items made in ITALY and FRANCE??? 

and come on, how many colors of Saffiano can they make? 

Prada used to be innovative 

I think they have FOOLED themselves into thinking that people are 
just paying for the Prada name 
Too bad they did not understand that it was their quality craftsmanship  that we 
were the BIG Bucks for. NOT just that Metal Logo


----------



## poopsie

JustAgUrL said:


> and strangely, Hermes and Goyard and NOT having this same issues
> 
> Perhaps people want their Luxury items made in ITALY and FRANCE???
> 
> and come on, how many colors of Saffiano can they make?
> 
> Prada used to be innovative
> 
> I think they have FOOLED themselves into thinking that people are
> just paying for the Prada name
> Too bad they did not understand that it was their quality craftsmanship  that we
> were the BIG Bucks for. NOT just that Metal Logo




Well, it certainly isn't for their post sale customer service.  LV has great CS. Not sure about the others.
I would be willing to wager that 90% of buyers purchase designer goods just for the name alone. They don't give a rats patoot about the history of the brand. If it wasn't for that metal logo those bags on a stand alone basis would not fetch a fraction of what Prada is selling them for. I can't tell you how many times I have heard or read where even purchasers of Coach like the logo bags over the nondescript leather bags so that everyone will know that they are carrying COACH. It would appear that no price point is immune from the snob appeal that is a feature of current culture.


----------



## JustAgUrL

poopsie said:


> Well, it certainly isn't for their post sale customer service.  LV has great CS. Not sure about the others.
> I would be willing to wager that 90% of buyers purchase designer goods just for the name alone. They don't give a rats patoot about the history of the brand. If it wasn't for that metal logo those bags on a stand alone basis would not fetch a fraction of what Prada is selling them for. I can't tell you how many times I have heard or read where even purchasers of Coach like the logo bags over the nondescript leather bags so that everyone will know that they are carrying COACH. It would appear that no price point is immune from the snob appeal that is a feature of current culture.




That is TRUE 

But, I do think that people are becoming hip to the idea that spending 
$2,000 on a handbag made in China is silly, when you can spend 
a bit more and get a real handmade bag from Hermes 
or spend the same amount and buy from Louis Vuitton 
and if you need to have your bag repaired in a few years, 
you can do so with LV, not so with Prada 

This would seem to me the logical reason behind why Prada is suffering a 10% decline, while the others 
are still doing pretty well 

Prada stopped focussing on quality, and now only cares about Profits.. 


Mansur Gavriel is BOOMING and selling out their stock as fast as they can get 
their items in their bags are made in Italy, and the price point is fabulous 

Prada is suffering a 10% loss, and has been making bags in China 

Even the Chinese people don't want their Luxury Goods made in China, 
they want them made in Italy and France etc.. etc 

Too bad that Prada is not listening.


----------



## poopsie

JustAgUrL said:


> That is TRUE
> 
> But, I do think that people are becoming hip to the idea that spending
> $2,000 on a handbag made in China is silly, when you can spend
> a bit more and get a real handmade bag from Hermes
> or spend the same amount and buy from Louis Vuitton
> and if you need to have your bag repaired in a few years,
> you can do so with LV, not so with Prada
> 
> This would seem to me the logical reason behind why Prada is suffering a 10% decline, while the others
> are still doing pretty well
> 
> Prada stopped focussing on quality, and now only cares about Profits..
> 
> 
> Mansur Gavriel is BOOMING and selling out their stock as fast as they can get
> their items in their bags are made in Italy, and the price point is fabulous
> 
> Prada is suffering a 10% loss, and has been making bags in China
> 
> Even the Chinese people don't want their Luxury Goods made in China,
> they want them made in Italy and France etc.. etc
> 
> Too bad that Prada is not listening.





Never heard of Mansur Gavriel so I looked it up. I doubt that they will be taking off any time soon around here. Personally, I am getting away from leather. That is why I like the Prada nylon bags. No one does nylon like Prada. I went into the boutique Saturday fully ready to bite the bullet and buy a new one. Sadly there were only two styles of gaufre and they were both too small. The larger one retailed at $1750. If it wasn't for the middle compartment I probably would have still purchased it, but I am not about to lay out almost $2k for a bag I already have issues with right off the shelf.
As for LV I don't care where it is made $2k+ is ridiculous for coated canvas. And other than canvas, what Hermes bag is a little over $2k? That is another thing----I don't care whose hands made it no bag is worth more than a new car. IMVHO that is  You are paying for the name---period. Lesser brands have as good of CS as LV, Hermes, etc but they don't have the status.


----------



## JustAgUrL

poopsie said:


> Never heard of Mansur Gavriel so I looked it up. I doubt that they will be taking off any time soon around here. Personally, I am getting away from leather. That is why I like the Prada nylon bags. No one does nylon like Prada. I went into the boutique Saturday fully ready to bite the bullet and buy a new one. Sadly there were only two styles of gaufre and they were both too small. The larger one retailed at $1750. If it wasn't for the middle compartment I probably would have still purchased it, but I am not about to lay out almost $2k for a bag I already have issues with right off the shelf.
> As for LV I don't care where it is made $2k+ is ridiculous for coated canvas. And other than canvas, what Hermes bag is a little over $2k? That is another thing----I don't care whose hands made it no bag is worth more than a new car. IMVHO that is  You are paying for the name---period. Lesser brands have as good of CS as LV, Hermes, etc but they don't have the status.



You make some VERY good points.. 

When I was in Italy last summer, I saw some of the most beautiful HANDMADE 
handbags in some boutiques and the prices were INSANE low 

some of the boutiques have their workshops in the back of the stores, 
I was in AWE with how lovely these bags were 
and of course , those bags, it was craftsmanship, as they had no 
popular names attached to them 

I'm still kicking myself for not buying a few of them 

I totally agree about the Nylon, I wish Prada would go back to 
focussing on their Nylon bags 
I would LOVE to see the Nylon Gaufre's you saw in the boutique.. 

That is my next Prada purchase  

I have the medium/ smallish East west style Nylon Gaufre, in bottle green 
I LOVE that bag though, it is a bit small I want the larger size
in black 

I have 2 Lambskin gaufre's a Domed Convertible Bowler in dark brown
and a Large Gaufre'en the large tote in Camello. 


I also love the Crispy Nylon, I have the small camera style cross
body bag, in black nylon with black patent leather trim & strap 
That is my go to Concert bag  
I want to get a tote bag to match. 

There was an Ivory Domed Convertible Nylon Gaufre
that came out about 8 years ago, I still pine after that bag..


----------



## poopsie

It is always nice to get in on a line of bags when they are new. That is when they are the best, IMO. I have bought bags from department stores by designers I had never heard of because I liked the style and craftsmanship. They ended up being great--------of course as the designer became more mainstream the quality and attention to detail tended to suffer.


----------



## JustAgUrL

poopsie said:


> It is always nice to get in on a line of bags when they are new. That is when they are the best, IMO. I have bought bags from department stores by designers I had never heard of because I liked the style and craftsmanship. They ended up being great--------of course as the designer became more mainstream the quality and attention to detail tended to suffer.




I could not agree more. 

That reminded me of a bag I bought a few years back 
a few years ago, I was in Amsterdam, and I saw a few ladies carrying these 
really COOL leather bags, after seeing a few of them, I stopped the next person on the street to see what the name of the bag was. 
It was called the Cowboys Bag or Cowboysbelt Bag. 

Made in Europe, All Leather, though, like you, I am trying to get away 
from leather. 
But, these bags are great. HUGE and a lot of pockets 

They look more like a carry on type bag and come in many different colors, 
They were only $150-$200 

In Europe, many people don't drive, so, our handbags are our cars 
so, we need handbags that are durable for any weather, easy to carry, can be hand carried or cross body, and that have a LOT of room 

Here is a photo of the bag, I have it in black and one in Hot Pink 
So, yeah, I totally get it.. This is one of my favorite bags and it is not 
a Premium Luxury Designer Yet, this bag is one of my favorites for all around use.


----------



## JustAgUrL

poopsie said:


> It is always nice to get in on a line of bags when they are new. That is when they are the best, IMO. I have bought bags from department stores by designers I had never heard of because I liked the style and craftsmanship. They ended up being great--------of course as the designer became more mainstream the quality and attention to detail tended to suffer.




By the way, EVERY time, I read your Moniker, 
It always makes me smile & giggle 
I can be having the worst day, and seeing your name automatically 
brightens it up


----------



## averagejoe

JustAgUrL said:


> and come on, how many colors of Saffiano can they make?
> 
> Prada used to be innovative
> 
> I think they have FOOLED themselves into thinking that people are
> just paying for the Prada name
> Too bad they did not understand that it was their quality craftsmanship  that we
> were the BIG Bucks for. NOT just that Metal Logo



I agree. With all this competition from other luxury brands, the Prada name is not enough to push the sale of its products. The leather goods have fallen far behind their ready-to-wear in terms of innovation. Continuously making a product that sells may work for some companies, but certainly doesn't work with fashion which is susceptible to changes in trends.


----------



## carebearz

Personally, I don't think Prada has ever been big on quality. 15years ago when I had their nylon bags, the seams would spilt every now and then and I have to bring them in for stitching. It cost me $30-50 each time! 

Even their wallets would frequently 'buckle' up.
The leather would just popped out for no reason.

It took me a long while to buy their bags again and I bought the saffino tote last year and the leather rims are already cracking. Oh well, that's probably my last Prada until they get their act together.


----------



## Annie81

I have wanted. Saffiano tote for so long but after reading these comments I think I will buy another brand . I'm too scared to take the chance. I have three LV bags and not one has had an issue thing none of their black leather bags are of interest to me at moment so might look elsewhere .


----------



## Bee-licious

Did you get the Betty wallet from Gucci? How do you like it?


----------



## lola73

I bought a new Prada last Sunday. Yesterday I noticed patches of inking on the long strap. I looked more closely all over the bag & noticed that two out of four decorative stitches above the handles have come out & a third is loose. 
I rang the store & I'm bringing it in to them next week. I'm very disappointed though & suspect that a replacement could have the same issue with the stitching.  
This is a Made In Italy bag so there isn't even the excuse that it was made elsewhere. 
I had been looking at a Miu Miu tote & a Saint Laurent Sac du Jour & went for the Prada instead. Wrong move.


----------



## yoyo711

lola73 said:


> I bought a new Prada last Sunday. Yesterday I noticed patches of inking on the long strap. I looked more closely all over the bag & noticed that two out of four decorative stitches above the handles have come out & a third is loose.
> I rang the store & I'm bringing it in to them next week. I'm very disappointed though & suspect that a replacement could have the same issue with the stitching.
> This is a Made In Italy bag so there isn't even the excuse that it was made elsewhere.
> I had been looking at a Miu Miu tote & a Saint Laurent Sac du Jour & went for the Prada instead. Wrong move.



^ This


----------



## Iv7

lola73 said:


> I bought a new Prada last Sunday. Yesterday I noticed patches of inking on the long strap. I looked more closely all over the bag & noticed that two out of four decorative stitches above the handles have come out & a third is loose.
> I rang the store & I'm bringing it in to them next week. I'm very disappointed though & suspect that a replacement could have the same issue with the stitching.
> This is a Made In Italy bag so there isn't even the excuse that it was made elsewhere.
> I had been looking at a Miu Miu tote & a Saint Laurent Sac du Jour & went for the Prada instead. Wrong move.



Oh my.....was the bag a display bag? Was the bag shipped to you? Did you buy it in store? If so, did you check the bag in the store? I'm guessing a bag that was returned was the one sold to you?

Never noticed patches of ink on straps before. I've seen loose stitches through the years but never patches of inking. Hope they give you a good replacement or a full refund!


----------



## lola73

Iv7 said:


> Oh my.....was the bag a display bag? Was the bag shipped to you? Did you buy it in store? If so, did you check the bag in the store? I'm guessing a bag that was returned was the one sold to you?
> 
> Never noticed patches of ink on straps before. I've seen loose stitches through the years but never patches of inking. Hope they give you a good replacement or a full refund!



I bought it in store & it was definitely a new bag. The long strap was still wrapped up inside the bag & in it's little bag. I did look the bag over it but obviously not well enough. I didn't examine the long strap. The stitching was fine when I for it but those three decorative stitches have come loose over the last week. 

I'm not sure if I want to try again with a replacement or if I should just cut my loses and ask for a refund.


----------



## Thea1441

Prada Psycho said:


> Seems as though.....   Check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1339309
> View attachment 1339310
> View attachment 1339311
> View attachment 1339312
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, ladies and gents! Prada has pulled another fast one on us. First the Pleather Fiasco, now they are selling the couture line Prada (with couture line Prada price tags) and they are being manufactured in CHINA.
> 
> This is going to make reselling Prada  bags a nightmare! Can you imagine someone getting a real Prada with a "Made in China" tag so carefully hidden away. Can you say "Paypal Dispute"??
> 
> We all know the _Linea Rossa_ line is Made in China, but it's priced accordingly. I have nothing against items made in China and own my share, but when Prada is selling "Made in Italy" bags at "Made in Italy" *prices* and they are being manufactured for next to nothing because of the low labor costs in  China?
> 
> Sorry, folks. I'm done with Prada. This is completely unacceptable. I'm sick of this. It's deceptive as hell and I won't be supporting it any longer.



I agree...besides, if they are all made in China (and maybe even in the same factory?) what is "real" and what is not?


----------



## Iv7

Thea1441 said:


> I agree...besides, if they are all made in China (and maybe even in the same factory?) what is "real" and what is not?



Um there's not just 1 factory, whether it's Italy or China or France.

What is real is something made in the right factory contracted by Prada sent to a Prada boutique or department store.


----------



## tulipfield

luxurydoll said:


> I registered here just to respond to these ridiculous unjustified and petty accusation that are made against the Prada brand by people with unreasonable expectations who think that just because they spend $2000 for a bag it should last them a life time regardless of how  and how much you (ab)use it. I have worked at Prada before, and carry numerous Prada products and I can tell you that there has never been a bag in a Prada boutique with a made in china tag. Also, most of these handbags are hand-made and hand-stitched therefore they are NOT going to be perfect and it is foolish for you to expect perfection. Lastly, Prada has always been innovative with their designs, and clearly people who claim that Prada doesn't change dont really know the brand, they just assume that just because Saffiano is their signature bag its all they have. Yes, they bring out different colors in the same style and it would be silly for them not to capitalize on the popularity of the bag (from a business stand point). Dig deeper and do some research and educate yourselves (may I suggest style.com or Prada.com) and you'll see that there are tons of other different bags that are offered in Prada boutiques, each different from one another, made out of different leathers (deer, calf, lamb, goat), nylon, canvas and exotic skins. Visit a Prada boutique for Pete's sake. Every brand has their signature styles, that is what makes the brand iconic and memorable. Chanel has the flap bag, Louis has Speedy, Celine is known for luggage tote and Hermes for Birkin, so why is it wrong for Prada to have that one signature bag that the public adores? It doesn't make them any less innovative if they want to bring the bag in different colors every season.




We may have differing opinions regarding quality or design in Prada products, but Prada's manufacturing in China is not in question:

http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424052702304231204576403680967866692

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/23/opinion/23thomas.html?_r=0

http://fashion.telegraph.co.uk/arti...-where-Those-lies-damned-lies-and-labels.html

I also find it a little presumptuous for you to accuse a bunch of us of buying fakes and being "simpletons," just because some people buy from ebay or other sources.  Besides, Prada is a big corporation, it doesn't need, or deserve, your defense.


----------



## JustAgUrL

luxurydoll said:


> I registered here just to respond to these ridiculous unjustified and petty accusation that are made against the Prada brand by people with unreasonable expectations who think that just because they spend $2000 for a bag it should last them a life time regardless of how  and how much you (ab)use it. I have worked at Prada before, and carry numerous Prada products and I can tell you that there has never been a bag in a Prada boutique with a made in china tag.
> Also, most of these handbags are hand-made and hand-stitched therefore they are NOT going to be perfect and it is foolish for you to expect perfection. Lastly, Prada has always been innovative with their designs, and clearly people who claim that Prada doesn't change dont really know the brand, they just assume that just because Saffiano is their signature bag its all they have. Yes, they bring out different colors in the same style and it would be silly for them not to capitalize on the popularity of the bag (from a business stand point). Dig deeper and do some research and educate yourselves (may I suggest style.com or Prada.com) and you'll see that there are tons of other different bags that are offered in Prada boutiques, each different from one another, made out of different leathers (deer, calf, lamb, goat), nylon, canvas and exotic skins. Visit a Prada boutique for Pete's sake. Every brand has their signature styles, that is what makes the brand iconic and memorable. Chanel has the flap bag, Louis has Speedy, Celine is known for luggage tote and Hermes for Birkin, so why is it wrong for Prada to have that one signature bag that the public adores? It doesn't make them any less innovative if they want to bring the bag in different colors every season.






Your comments are in RED,* and my replies are in bold. *

*Ok, first off, you said:*

* "I have worked at Prada before"*

*when was that EXACTLY? 
Last year? 
5 Years ago? 
10 years ago? *

*Just because you ONCE upon a time worked at a Prada Boutique, does NOT mean that for the rest of your life, you will know all of the inner workings of how and where Prada makes their bags, and how Prada conducts their business. 
*
*I registered here just to respond to these ridiculous unjustified and petty accusation 
*
*Did you NOT read the articles posted about how Prada TALKS about how they are PROUD of the fact that they have started manufacturing in China? 
*


http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424052702304231204576403680967866692
This article is from 2011, they have since moved more production to China. 

*About 20% of Prada's collections&#8212;which range from bags and shoes to clothes for men and women&#8212;are made in China. The Milan-based company manufactures outside Italy in other cheaper countries such as Vietnam, Turkey and Romania, according to the IPO prospectus. In addition to the main Prada label, the company also owns Miu Miu, Church's and Car Shoe.

"Sooner or later, it will happen to everyone because [Chinese manufacturing] is so good," Prada designer Miuccia Prada said in an interview. She added that the Chinese are particularly good with shoes.​*

 _I can tell you that there has never been a bag in a Prada boutique with a made in china tag_.

*There it is, in Miuccia Prada's own words. 
Are you still going to claim these accusations are petty, ridiculous and unjustified? 
*
*with unreasonable expectations who think that just because they spend $2000 for a bag it should last them a life time regardless of how  and how much you (ab)use it. *

*No, people do NOT expect a $2,000 bag to last a lifetime, 
ONE YEAR would be nice though. 
*
*
 Clearly, I cant speak the same for bags purchased on eBay or Prada outlets because that's where most of you seem to be shopping for your "luxury" needs. 
*
*MOST of the reveals on the Prada Forum are bags bought at Prada Boutiques and from Prada.com. 
NICE try though, with the condescending tone. 
Fact is, if I buy a Rolls Royce on the Secondary Market, it is NO LESS a Rolls Royce, than if I bought it at the Rolls Royce Dealership. 
Same goes if I buy an AUTHENTIC  Prada on the secondary market, it is NO LESS a Prada, than if I bought it at the boutique. 
It does NOT become LESS of a Prada just because somebody else owned the bag FIRST. 
*
*FYI if you pay half the price for a bag at the outlet you have to be a simpleton if you expect it to be of the same quality as in authorized boutiques.
*
*Prada Outlets are AUTHORIZED Prada Boutiques. 
If a bag carries the name Prada, it should be the same quality no matter WHERE 
the bag is purchased. Also, MANY of the bags at Prada Outlet are from past Seasons. 
They are NOT supposed to be factory seconds. 
*
*Also, most of these handbags are hand-made and hand-stitched therefore they are NOT going to be perfect and it is foolish for you to expect perfection*

*NO, these bags are mass produced on sewing machines, NOT hand stitched. 
and NOBODY is expecting perfection, we do expect that if we are spending upwards of $1,000 for a bag, that the company have adequate quality controls in place, so bags are not falling apart after carrying it for ONE month.*


----------



## Iv7

luxurydoll said:


> My replies are in purple, hopefully I was able to educate you a bit



lol

doesn't honestly deny that Prada isn't the same company now, making bags that lack quality

doesn't deny also that making bags in China just for outlet is pretty pathetic, seeing as some other brands don't do the same?


Oh and Congratulations on working at a Prada boutique. Or was it corporate?


----------



## Prada Psycho

luxurydoll said:


> My replies are in purple, hopefully I was able to educate you a bit





I started this thread. I've been buying and authenticating Prada bags for over 15 years and continue to do so.  I follow the brand, their business reports and their place in the market.  Any one can *sell* a Prada bag.  Doesn't make one an expert...


----------



## Prada Psycho

luxurydoll said:


> My replies are in purple, hopefully I was able to educate you a bit



Postscript: 
I have to wonder what sort of person signs up on a forum with their only agenda being to demean, belittle, patronize and attack long standing members of whom you clearly know precious little.


----------



## JustAgUrL

luxurydoll said:


> My replies are in purple, hopefully I was able to educate you a bit



You have not educated ANYBODY. 
Saying that you worked for Prada is NOT proof of anything. 
It is simply an internet claim, nothing more. 


ironically, the articles that people throw around here are the ones from 10 years ago
those articles are from 2011, it is 2015, that is 4 years ago. 
ONE of them was from 2007, and what, you think that in 2007, Prada was 
making bags in China, but changed their mind? 


Perhaps English is not your first language, in which case, you might not understand that when they say Prada Collections, they don't mean Miu Miu Collections, or they would have SAID, MIU MIU Collections. 
They do NOT mean Linnea Rossa Collections, or they would have said, Linnea Rossa Collections. etc etc. 



For starters, Prada has admitted to making PRADA bags in China, 
NOT Linnea  Rossa, NOT Carshoe, NOT Miu Miu. 
That is why the articles states:

*About 20% of Prada's collections**which range from bags and shoes to clothes for men and womenare made in China. 
*

They say PRADA Collections because that is what that collection is called!


We have all been aware that Miu Miu has been made in Turkey and other cheaper countries for quite some time now, so, again, NOT news. 


*"Sooner or later, it will happen to everyone because [Chinese manufacturing] is so good," Prada designer Miuccia Prada said in an interview. She added that the Chinese are particularly good with shoes.

*

WHY would she say this, if she were NOT already manufacturing in China? 
WHY would she make this point? 


It seems that no matter how many articles we show you that 
talk about how Prada is manufacturing in China, and no matter 
how many times Miuccia Prada is quoted as raving about the quality 
of Chinese Manufacturing, you refuse to listen and behave as if 
you come from an unfurnished home. 

There is NO need to attack and call people names just because they disagree with you. Also, NO NEED to make assumptions on peoples station in life. 
It's NEVER good to make assumptions. You know what they say about assumptions. 

If you are the kind of person that Prada hires, no wonder they are 
not doing well this quarter. 

All you have done is say things like, "I know this!" .. "I worked for Prada" 
You have proven NOTHING! You have not backed up ONE thing you have said. 

Anybody can CLAIM they worked for Prada, but, then I would expect that they 
would be a bit more knowledgeable than you are, since you seem to NOT understand that MANY people here have found MADE IN CHINA bags in 
Prada Boutiques. And, you can't seem to grasp that Prada has ADMITTED to 
manufacturing in China. 

Now, NOT that you ever noticed this on Prada.com, 
but, I can assure you, in the description of the bags, just 2 years ago
it said. Made in Italy. Now, they no longer offer this information. 
Nothing about where the bag is made. 
Why do you think that is? 

Additionally, Why is that "Made In" tag buried deep in a pocket of all the bags these days? 

If they are made in Italy, I would think they would want people to be able to see this, however, that tag is hidden away IN a pocket, instead of ON the pocket
where it used to be. 


Anyway, not that I will expect that you will offer anything other than stomping your feet, jumping up and down with your fingers in your ears, screaming; "I worked for Prada, I know EVERYTHING, lalalalalalaalla" 
However, everybody deserves the benefit of the doubt. I guess you could surprise us.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Prada Psycho said:


> Postscript:
> I have to wonder what sort of person signs up on a forum with their only agenda being to demean, belittle, patronize and attack long standing members of whom you clearly know precious little.



Edited  to remove my uncouth comment.


----------



## Prada Psycho

JustAgUrL said:


> Color me shocked that our new Prada expert  is unaware that Miu Miu is
> made in Turkey and India..



There's a word for our visitor, but we aren't allowed to use that word here.  

That said, it's probably best to just ignore our little visitor.


----------



## JetSetGo!

REMINDER 
*It is strictly not allowed to treat one another with disrespect on tPF. 
Everyone's opinions are welcome, but they must be presented with respect towards other members. * ​


----------



## Bratty1919

JetSetGo! said:


> REMINDER
> *It is strictly not allowed to treat one another with disrespect on tPF.
> Everyone's opinions are welcome, but they must be presented with respect towards other members. * ​


----------



## jellyv

JetSetGo! said:


> REMINDER
> *It is strictly not allowed to treat one another with disrespect on tPF.
> Everyone's opinions are welcome, but they must be presented with respect towards other members. * ​



Might these posts need attention?



luxurydoll said:


> Clearly, I cant speak the  same for bags purchased on eBay or Prada outlets because that's where  most of you seem to be shopping for your "luxury" needs. FYI if you pay  half the price for a bag at the outlet *you have to be a simpleton* if you expect it to be of the same quality as in authorized boutiques.
> 
> *It just makes you look ignorant* for thinking that that's all they have to offer.






luxurydoll said:


> My replies are in purple, hopefully I was able to educate you a bit [snip] *simpletons I tell you*


----------



## JustAgUrL

jellyv said:


> Might these posts need attention?






and.. just to add 



> *Once again, as clueless as they come.* Prada only manufactured Linea Rossa collection in countries other than Italy because *it was geared towards a bargain shopper such as yourself, someone who wants a name brand but cant really afford luxury prices. *





> *But you have no clue because you know nothing about the brand and are influenced by what media implants in your head.*




*



			I know it probably sounds painful to spend that much money on a bag for someone with an average to low incomebut it would be worth it at the end, Trust me....
		
Click to expand...

*



> But of course you wouldn't know that, Please educate yourself or trust someone who has been a part of the brand for a long time. *But I assume you are one of the people who own a previously owned prada bag from 10 years ago and think they know everything about the brand, like most of the visitors on this forum.*


----------



## Megs

^ We are on it, behind the scenes but we are on it!! 

You all are handling things great - happy Saturday!!


----------



## JustAgUrL

Megs said:


> ^ We are on it, behind the scenes but we are on it!!
> 
> You all are handling things great - happy Saturday!!




Thank you Megs, you're the best!!!


----------



## Megs

JustAgUrL said:


> Thank you Megs, you're the best!!!



Not always, but I do try!!! 

Also, I have a new Prada bag we are photographing to share with you all and I LOVE it!! Just sayin'


----------



## JetSetGo!

Megs said:


> Not always, but I do try!!!
> 
> Also, I have a new Prada bag we are photographing to share with you all and I LOVE it!! Just sayin'



Can't wait to see!


----------



## lola73

lola73 said:


> I bought a new Prada last Sunday. Yesterday I noticed patches of inking on the long strap. I looked more closely all over the bag & noticed that two out of four decorative stitches above the handles have come out & a third is loose.
> I rang the store & I'm bringing it in to them next week. I'm very disappointed though & suspect that a replacement could have the same issue with the stitching.
> This is a Made In Italy bag so there isn't even the excuse that it was made elsewhere.
> I had been looking at a Miu Miu tote & a Saint Laurent Sac du Jour & went for the Prada instead. Wrong move.



I first posted in this thread in 2011 when Prada Psycho started it. Four years later it's still going strong. 
Just within the last couple of weeks I bought a new Prada, in store, made in Italy, not on eBay, not in an outlet & the quality issues led to full refund (with no difficulties, I'll add) 
My issue isn't with the refund obviously - but the fact that a new bag had to be returned within a week for quality issues. 
I do think I was unlucky in this case but it's disingenuous of certain people to suggest that quality & quality control is up to scratch if you only buy from boutiques & that if you are a "simpleton" & buy elsewhere what can you expect?


----------



## missfiggy

lola73 said:


> *but it's disingenuous of certain people to suggest that quality & quality control is up to scratch if you only buy from boutiques & that if you are a "simpleton" & buy elsewhere what can you expect?*



In fact, it is actually MORE INTELLIGENT nowadays, to buy the older styles, of MUCH BETTER QUALITY, from wherever you may find them.   They will be, largely, unique, edgy and well constructed in vastly better materials.

Prada's quality and quality assurance are moribund at the moment.  Their styles are boring, conservative, bland and repetitive, and their QA is worse than appalling.  

The only simpleton on this forum is the one who had the COMPLETE LACK of KNOWLEDGE and COURTESY to actually use that word.  I  did detect a LARGE DOLLOP of Prada SA SNOBBERY in each of their posts too.  The sort of SA who would not deign to attend anyone of us, commoners that we are, many of whom have more money than we can actually manage to spend.


----------



## Bagwis

Hands down to all the tpfers who handle this thread very calm and informative . I have to say ladies, reading this forum from start to finish is very interesting, from a first hand pov,  living and working in China, in manufacturing in fabric industry not luxury goods though, salaries in China is higher than 10 yrs ago. It's not as cheap labor as one would think anymore that's why now manufacturing is moving to Vietnam and Bangladesh, I can only say for the clothing industry. And having said that mainland Chinese would buy prada and other high end brands but still prefer (like mention in this forum) made in wherever the brand is from. So I don't think low labor cost is the only reason prada is manufacturing in China because it's not cheap labor anymore I would like to think because they have to keep the demand for their goods. Just my ten cent on this.


----------



## Bagwis

I have an old saffiano wallet still works just dirty and it's made in China I got no problem with it but if you would ask me if I will buy a double zip saffiano tote I would definitely check the made in tag, am I crazy?


----------



## missfiggy

Bagwis said:


> Hands down to all the tpfers who handle this thread very calm and informative . I have to say ladies, reading this forum from start to finish is very interesting, from a first hand pov,  living and working in China, in manufacturing in fabric industry not luxury goods though, salaries in China is higher than 10 yrs ago. It's not as cheap labor as one would think anymore that's why now manufacturing is moving to Vietnam and Bangladesh, I can only say for the clothing industry. And having said that mainland Chinese would buy prada and other high end brands but still prefer (like mention in this forum) made in wherever the brand is from. So I don't think low labor cost is the only reason prada is manufacturing in China because it's not cheap labor anymore I would like to think because they have to keep the demand for their goods. Just my ten cent on this.


 

Thank you for this insightful information.  It's funny that companies like Prada want to make all the money from using cheaper labour sources, but obviously are prepared to sacrifice sales to do this.  If the upwardly mobile rich young Chinese people want to buy Prada, AND they want it made in Italy, then Prada have rather largely shot themselves in the foot.  The emerging market in China for luxury goods is immense and one would have thought that companies like Prada would want to be ridin' that wave bigtime.


----------



## missfiggy

Bagwis said:


> I have an old saffiano wallet still works just dirty and it's made in China I got no problem with it but if you would ask me if I will buy a double zip saffiano tote I would definitely check the made in tag, am I crazy?


 

No - not crazy....very sensible.


----------



## Bagwis

missfiggy said:


> Thank you for this insightful information.  It's funny that companies like Prada want to make all the money from using cheaper labour sources, but obviously are prepared to sacrifice sales to do this.  If the upwardly mobile rich young Chinese people want to buy Prada, AND they want it made in Italy, then Prada have rather largely shot themselves in the foot.  The emerging market in China for luxury goods is immense and one would have thought that companies like Prada would want to be ridin' that wave bigtime.



I would think so, but I guess Prada might know something we don't


----------



## Bagwis

missfiggy said:


> no - not crazy....very sensible.



:d


----------



## echeng211

FYI - Made in Italy bags are probably made by Chinese / non-Italian garment workers anyway. Surprising that they're moving to China though (labor is actually more expensive now than say, Indonesia) - maybe to save on shipping costs...

Sad when you really think about the type of workers that assemble our bags - usually underpaid immigrants...


----------



## pink_pony

Hi, hows prada bags quality nowadays specially the soffiano tote's leather are they durable?


----------



## poopsie

pink_pony said:


> Hi, hows prada bags quality nowadays specially the soffiano tote's leather are they durable?





http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/prada-saffiano-double-zip-quality-is-awful-804176.html


----------



## JustAgUrL

missfiggy said:


> Thank you for this insightful information.  It's funny that companies like Prada want to make all the money from using cheaper labour sources, but obviously are prepared to sacrifice sales to do this.  If the upwardly mobile rich young Chinese people want to buy Prada, AND they want it made in Italy, then Prada have rather largely shot themselves in the foot.  The emerging market in China for luxury goods is immense and one would have thought that companies like Prada would want to be ridin' that wave bigtime.




I agree 100% .... One would think... Sadly, this is not what Prada is doing though. 


I miss the OLD Prada.. I LOVE the older styles. 

a few weeks ago, I went to Prada.com. and it was hideous.
there were literally MORE than 50 Saffiano Totes... I was scrolling and scrolling. 
Finally, I just close that tab.. There is just nothing new and exciting there these days, 
ALL the same bag, just different sizes and colors.


----------



## 4purse

Prada Psycho said:


> Seems as though.....   Check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1339309
> View attachment 1339310
> View attachment 1339311
> View attachment 1339312
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, ladies and gents! Prada has pulled another fast one on us. First the Pleather Fiasco, now they are selling the couture line Prada (with couture line Prada price tags) and they are being manufactured in CHINA.
> 
> This is going to make reselling Prada  bags a nightmare! Can you imagine someone getting a real Prada with a "Made in China" tag so carefully hidden away. Can you say "Paypal Dispute"??
> 
> We all know the _Linea Rossa_ line is Made in China, but it's priced accordingly. I have nothing against items made in China and own my share, but when Prada is selling "Made in Italy" bags at "Made in Italy" *prices* and they are being manufactured for next to nothing because of the low labor costs in  China?
> 
> Sorry, folks. I'm done with Prada. This is completely unacceptable. I'm sick of this. It's deceptive as hell and I won't be supporting it any longer.


This is the end of my love affair with Prada. I flat refuse to pay Prada prices for a bag made in China. And you're absolutely right about the PayPal dispute regarding selling a bag!!!! What a disappointment and so sad. Why would Prada do this?


----------



## Prada Psycho

4purse said:


> This is the end of my love affair with Prada. I flat refuse to pay Prada prices for a bag made in China. And you're absolutely right about the PayPal dispute regarding selling a bag!!!! What a disappointment and so sad. _*Why would Prada do this?*_



*$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

That's why...  *:true:


----------



## averagejoe

Prada posted a decline in profits a few days ago, and this is their response:

http://www.refinery29.com/2015/06/89210/prada-lower-priced-handbags



> Last week, Prada shared that since the end of the first quarter, it's experienced a loss of over 40% in net income. The news comes with a silver lining, if only for its fans: Prada has decided to release lower-priced handbags.
> 
> According to Bloomberg, introducing lower-priced products is one of several steps the iconic Italian fashion house is taking to combat its suffering numbers due to slow expansion in some Eastern markets. &#8220;Results for the quarter have been conditioned by the continuing difficult market conditions in the Asia Pacific area, especially in Hong Kong and Macau,&#8221; said Patrizio Bertelli, Prada S.p.A. CEO, in an official press release. Bloomberg states the brand plans to open fewer stores within the year and close some wholesale accounts, in addition to offering more-affordable bags.
> 
> While a more universally wallet-friendly luxury carry sounds amazing to anyone who&#8217;s ever shelled out several thousands for one of the label&#8217;s coveted designs &#8212; or even, close to $2,000 for its popular petite versions &#8212; don&#8217;t break out the plastic too quickly. Bloomberg cites that these new Prada bags, whose release date has not yet been specified, will run you around the &#8364;1,000 to &#8364;1,200 (or approximately $1,100 to $1,400) &#8212; keeping them well within the investment-purchase category.



I guess this means that new Prada pieces will cost around the same as Alexander Wang and Philip Lim. Finally "Made in China" with "Made in China" prices (prices are still high, but Coach charges a pretty penny for some of their Made in China bags, too).

My guess is that their strategy is to have bags at several different price points with a larger selection of entry-level-priced handbags. I'm not sure how successful this will be given that this strategy can hurt the desirability of the brand in the long run.


----------



## averagejoe

I worry that the brand is trying too many short-term solutions to please shareholders without considering the future of the brand. Louis Vuitton has managed to keep revenues increasing each year even after it has grown to a point where analysts warned that they will not grow anymore. They did it by up-scaling and maintaining the prestige of the brand.

I'm wondering if I should sell my Prada pieces now while I can still get decent resale value.


----------



## JustAgUrL

averagejoe said:


> I worry that the brand is trying too many short-term solutions to please shareholders without considering the future of the brand. Louis Vuitton has managed to keep revenues increasing each year even after it has grown to a point where analysts warned that they will not grow anymore. They did it by up-scaling and maintaining the prestige of the brand.
> 
> I'm wondering if I should sell my Prada pieces now while I can still get decent resale value.




I was just thinking the same thing. 
Though, it could go either way, Made In Italy may become collectible ?
(OK, maybe wishful thinking...  ) 
OR, it might be harder to sell them all together, due to the brands tarnished reputation. 

Whoever is making these hair brained decisions just seems like they are clueless to me. 

I don't want CHEAPER Prada, I want Prada made in Italy, and some NEW 
UPDATED Styles. 
I don't think I am alone in that either. 

Bring back the Nylon like it was in the late 1990's... 

If they were HALF SMART, they would totally bring back MORE of the nylon. 
I say this because more and more people are going Vegan... they want 
designer bags that do not have leather. 
Many of those people buy Louis Vuitton.. they want bags with no leather at all though. 
and not bags made of Faux Leather. 

Yes, I know they have some nylon, but, nothing new and exciting 
in a long time. 

UUUggghhh that article is just depressing...


----------



## Wildflower22

I'm wondering also if I should sell my Prada. I saved up for her and wanted her for years. This news makes me want to sell her and get another kind of handbag. 

Speaking of which, I'm a regular person, and I have no idea where someone like me sells that kind of bag. Where do people sell bags? I'm so clueless!


----------



## poopsie

averagejoe said:


> I worry that the brand is trying too many short-term solutions to please shareholders without considering the future of the brand. Louis Vuitton has managed to keep revenues increasing each year even after it has grown to a point where analysts warned that they will not grow anymore. They did it by up-scaling and maintaining the prestige of the brand.
> 
> *I'm wondering if I should sell my Prada pieces now while I can still get decent resale value.*




I'm thinking that the value on the older, well made bags may go up.




JustAgUrL said:


> I was just thinking the same thing.
> Though, it could go either way, Made In Italy may become collectible ?
> (OK, maybe wishful thinking...  )
> OR, it might be harder to sell them all together, due to the brands tarnished reputation.
> 
> Whoever is making these hair brained decisions just seems like they are clueless to me.
> 
> I don't want CHEAPER Prada, I want Prada made in Italy, and some NEW
> UPDATED Styles.
> I don't think I am alone in that either.
> 
> Bring back the Nylon like it was in the late 1990's...
> 
> *If they were HALF SMART, they would totally bring back MORE of the nylon.
> I say this because more and more people are going Vegan... they want
> designer bags that do not have leather. *
> Many of those people buy Louis Vuitton.. they want bags with no leather at all though.
> and not bags made of Faux Leather.
> 
> Yes, I know they have some nylon, but, nothing new and exciting
> in a long time.
> 
> UUUggghhh that article is just depressing...



Thank you! This is exactly what I am going through now. I have been a vegetarian for years, but carried leather bags. Killing an animal needlessly is killing an animal needlessly, no matter what the intended purpose. Those lamb and calf leather bags are baby animals that people think are so adorable. Their life is worth more to me than a bag or a belt. I am in the process of selling all my leather bags and going strictly nylon.


----------



## MsHermesAU

averagejoe said:


> Prada posted a decline in profits a few days ago, and this is their response:
> 
> http://www.refinery29.com/2015/06/89210/prada-lower-priced-handbags
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this means that new Prada pieces will cost around the same as Alexander Wang and Philip Lim. Finally "Made in China" with "Made in China" prices (prices are still high, but Coach charges a pretty penny for some of their Made in China bags, too).
> 
> My guess is that their strategy is to have bags at several different price points with a larger selection of entry-level-priced handbags. I'm not sure how successful this will be given that this strategy can hurt the desirability of the brand in the long run.



This is so tragic. When I was growing up, Prada was the first designer brand I ever truly loved. It was classic, the quality was great and the designs were like nothing else. It has been very sad to watch the brand's reputation plummet in recent years. 

I don't think people want cheaper products... they want quality products, and that's what Prada has been struggling with for years now. I would be happy if Prada dramatically increased their prices, so long as they offered amazing quality like Hermes. Many other luxury brands have been increasing their prices, and continue to grow. Prada really has been the exception to the rule. 

I think whoever is making these strategic decisions is out of touch with the reasons why consumers turned away from Prada in the first place....


----------



## JustAgUrL

poopsie said:


> I'm thinking that the value on the older, well made bags may go up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! This is exactly what I am going through now. I have been a vegetarian for years, but carried leather bags. Killing an animal needlessly is killing an animal needlessly, no matter what the intended purpose. Those lamb and calf leather bags are baby animals that people think are so adorable. Their life is worth more to me than a bag or a belt. I am in the process of selling all my leather bags and going strictly nylon.




Yep, I know a lot of Vegan's and they all have the very same complaint. 

It seems that Prada has their head in the sand.. as do many designers when it comes to the Vegan Market. 
The only designer who even thinks of the Vegan Market is Stella McCartney 
and her bags are not really that nice in my opinion. 

I look on ebay, and at all the older Prada Nylon bags, and I know that if they went 
back to their roots, back to the Nylon, and market to the Upper Income Vegans... they could be a great handbag designer again. 


Prada sold out, going public ruined them. Now, all they care about are the shareholders. 
They are not listening to the people, and it seems they have no clue as to why 
they lost so much in sales. Poor After Market Service, Poor Quality Handbags, Bags made in China... etc... etc... 

WE here at tPF totally understand why they have lost sales, too bad they don't come here and read this thread... they could learn a thing or three as to what is going on, and how they could fix it. 

When I bought my first Prada, I fell in LOVE with that bag, and fact is, 
after 8 years of carrying that bag it was in brand new condition. that was with a baby, and in all weather. 
This is what made me fall in love with Prada, and I know that many others have the same story. It was the quality. 

If Prada had announced that they were going to keep a closer eye on quality control, go back to MORE NYLON Bags. 
and then went the same rout as LV, as far as After Market repairs and other service, 
I bet that a lot of people who left Prada, would have given them another chance and come back. 
With this announcement of a cheaper line, I personally don't have very high of hopes for their future.
That just might be the nail in their coffin.


----------



## poopsie

Yep-------dilute lines are not a good thing for a luxury brand IMO. They already have Linea ------ that is bad enough. 
Their after market CS is abysmal. I am not a fan of LV, but you have to hand it to them. Their product is never discounted or diluted. And their CS is second to none when it comes to repairs.


----------



## applecidered

averagejoe said:


> Prada posted a decline in profits a few days ago, and this is their response:
> 
> http://www.refinery29.com/2015/06/89210/prada-lower-priced-handbags
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this means that new Prada pieces will cost around the same as Alexander Wang and Philip Lim. Finally "Made in China" with "Made in China" prices (prices are still high, but Coach charges a pretty penny for some of their Made in China bags, too).
> 
> My guess is that their strategy is to have bags at several different price points with a larger selection of entry-level-priced handbags. I'm not sure how successful this will be given that this strategy can hurt the desirability of the brand in the long run.


It is also quite sad about the US designers Coach, Dooney... used to have beautiful Made in USA bags that just scream America to you. Now all the same Made in China copy cat pieces. So sad. Legacy Coach and All Weather Leather Dooney bags are just so classic.

I own a Made in Italy Prada and love it. But sadly it will be my only Prada purchase given how high the price points are going for Made in China...


----------



## averagejoe

MsHermesAU said:


> I don't think people want cheaper products... they want quality products, and that's what Prada has been struggling with for years now. I would be happy if Prada dramatically increased their prices, so long as they offered amazing quality like Hermes. Many other luxury brands have been increasing their prices, and continue to grow. Prada really has been the exception to the rule.



I totally agree! I would pay more for Prada if the quality was superb and the designs were unique while being classic (Prada has a few but they rely too heavily on one design, their Saffiano Lux/Galleria tote which looks like it could be from any brand. There is nothing truly iconic about that style). 



poopsie said:


> I'm thinking that the value on the older, well made bags may go up.



I would hope so, but I don't think that will happen. Usually if the name goes down, then all of its associated products will go down with it.



JustAgUrL said:


> Whoever is making these hair brained decisions just seems like they are clueless to me.
> 
> I don't want CHEAPER Prada, I want Prada made in Italy, and some NEW
> UPDATED Styles.
> I don't think I am alone in that either.



I agree! I don't want cheaper Prada; I want more expensive Prada that can live up to its name.

I don't know if Prada has been following too closely to Mulberry which unsuccessfully upscaled and lost revenue. Its new move to sell lower-priced bags has saved the company and increased profits. What is different is that Mulberry does not have the same brand status as Prada, the latter of which is much more recognized. Prada doesn't need to lower prices. It needs to make better products.

For years, every Prada bag looks the same. Either a tote, hobo, or briefcase/laptop bag. While brands like Chanel and Dior have been able to revisit their classics season after season with exciting new versions of their Classic Flap and Lady Dior, Prada's best-sellers look essentially unchanged, except for being offered in new seasonal colours.


----------



## averagejoe

applecidered said:


> It is also quite sad about the US designers Coach, Dooney... used to have beautiful Made in USA bags that just scream America to you. Now all the same Made in China copy cat pieces. So sad. Legacy Coach and All Weather Leather Dooney bags are just so classic.
> 
> I own a Made in Italy Prada and love it. But sadly it will be my only Prada purchase given how high the price points are going for Made in China...



I guess brands like Coach and Dooney have tried to follow Michael Kors in making fast cash, by copying other designers. Keeping production in China maximizes profits, but it can prevent the brand from occupying a new, more upscale niche.


----------



## Lushi

For me, just have to seen a style that I have to have...


----------



## poopsie

I spoke with one of my Prada associates this evening about the discount line and she was all for it. 
She said she gets men in there all the time looking for a gift for around $1k and there really isn't anything. Even for $2k the choices are limited according to her. All I could think of is where are these men and why don't I know any?


----------



## Lushi

poopsie said:


> I spoke with one of my Prada associates this evening about the discount line and she was all for it.
> She said she gets men in there all the time looking for a gift for around $1k and there really isn't anything. Even for $2k the choices are limited according to her. All I could think of is where are these men and why don't I know any?




Lol, me neither


----------



## Prada Psycho

poopsie said:


> I spoke with one of my Prada associates this evening about the discount line and she was all for it.
> She said she gets men in there all the time looking for a gift for around $1k and there really isn't anything. Even for $2k the choices are limited according to her. *All I could think of is where are these men and why don't I know any?*




I got the last one.


----------



## averagejoe

poopsie said:


> I spoke with one of my Prada associates this evening about the discount line and she was all for it.
> She said she gets men in there all the time looking for a gift for around $1k and there really isn't anything. Even for $2k the choices are limited according to her.



While that's sweet of some guys, I don't know if going to a boutique to spend a certain amount of money on whatever the money can buy will end up with a great gift for someone. 

I was at Chanel before Valentine's Day and I saw two guys come in with exact descriptions and even photos on their phone of the item. Now their purchases made great gifts, because they were things that their girlfriends wanted exactly.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Prada Psycho said:


> I got the last one.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Corza

luxurydoll said:


> I registered here just to respond to these ridiculous unjustified and petty accusation that are made against the Prada brand by people with unreasonable expectations who think that just because they spend $2000 for a bag it should last them a life time regardless of how  and how much you (ab)use it. I have worked at Prada before, and carry numerous Prada products and I can tell you that there has never been a bag in a Prada boutique with a made in china tag. Also, most of these handbags are hand-made and hand-stitched therefore they are NOT going to be perfect and it is foolish for you to expect perfection. Lastly, Prada has always been innovative with their designs, and clearly people who claim that Prada doesn't change dont really know the brand, they just assume that just because Saffiano is their signature bag its all they have. Yes, they bring out different colors in the same style and it would be silly for them not to capitalize on the popularity of the bag (from a business stand point). Dig deeper and do some research and educate yourselves (may I suggest style.com or Prada.com) and you'll see that there are tons of other different bags that are offered in Prada boutiques, each different from one another, made out of different leathers (deer, calf, lamb, goat), nylon, canvas and exotic skins. Visit a Prada boutique for Pete's sake. Every brand has their signature styles, that is what makes the brand iconic and memorable. Chanel has the flap bag, Louis has Speedy, Celine is known for luggage tote and Hermes for Birkin, so why is it wrong for Prada to have that one signature bag that the public adores? It doesn't make them any less innovative if they want to bring the bag in different colors every season.





+1
I love Prada


----------



## applecidered

Agreed on the spending more $ must = last forever. Yeah... no. People I know with luxury cars and who spend six figures on vehicles should not expect a perfect machine with no wear and tear or maintenance with daily use. That's not realistic no matter the price you pay. Same goes with handbags. Too many threads everywhere here about small wear on corners or handles, maybe just stop worrying so much and enjoy your bag.


----------



## missfiggy

luxurydoll said:


> I registered here just to respond to these ridiculous unjustified and petty accusation that are made against the Prada brand by people with unreasonable expectations who think that just because they spend $2000 for a bag it should last them a life time regardless of how  and how much you (ab)use it. I have worked at Prada before, and carry numerous Prada products and I can tell you that there has never been a bag in a Prada boutique with a made in china tag. Also, most of these handbags are hand-made and hand-stitched therefore they are NOT going to be perfect and it is foolish for you to expect perfection. Lastly, Prada has always been innovative with their designs, and clearly people who claim that Prada doesn't change dont really know the brand, they just assume that just because Saffiano is their signature bag its all they have. Yes, they bring out different colors in the same style and it would be silly for them not to capitalize on the popularity of the bag (from a business stand point). *Dig deeper and do some research and educate yourselves *(may I suggest style.com or Prada.com) and you'll see that there are tons of other different bags that are offered in Prada boutiques, each different from one another, made out of different leathers (deer, calf, lamb, goat), nylon, canvas and exotic skins. Visit a Prada boutique for Pete's sake. Every brand has their signature styles, that is what makes the brand iconic and memorable. Chanel has the flap bag, Louis has Speedy, Celine is known for luggage tote and Hermes for Birkin, so why is it wrong for Prada to have that one signature bag that the public adores? It doesn't make them any less innovative if they want to bring the bag in different colors every season.


 



Hmmm.....obviously 20+ years of experience in Prada isn't enough.  Sheesh....seriously??????


----------



## missfiggy

luxurydoll said:


> I registered here just to respond to these ridiculous unjustified and petty accusation that are made against the Prada brand by people with unreasonable expectations who think that just because they spend $2000 for a bag it should last them a life time regardless of how  and how much you (ab)use it. *I have worked at Prada before,* and carry numerous Prada products and I can tell you that there has never been a bag in a Prada boutique with a made in china tag. Also, most of these handbags are hand-made and hand-stitched therefore they are NOT going to be perfect and it is foolish for you to expect perfection. Lastly, Prada has always been innovative with their designs, and clearly people who claim that Prada doesn't change dont really know the brand, they just assume that just because Saffiano is their signature bag its all they have. Yes, they bring out different colors in the same style and it would be silly for them not to capitalize on the popularity of the bag (from a business stand point). Dig deeper and do some research and educate yourselves (may I suggest style.com or Prada.com) and you'll see that there are tons of other different bags that are offered in Prada boutiques, each different from one another, made out of different leathers (deer, calf, lamb, goat), nylon, canvas and exotic skins. Visit a Prada boutique for Pete's sake. Every brand has their signature styles, that is what makes the brand iconic and memorable. Chanel has the flap bag, Louis has Speedy, Celine is known for luggage tote and Hermes for Birkin, so why is it wrong for Prada to have that one signature bag that the public adores? It doesn't make them any less innovative if they want to bring the bag in different colors every season.


 

Prada's quality and QA at the moment is nothing short of APPALLING!!!!

I've seen sloppy stitching, labels sewn in upside down, split leather on handles, overstretched leather (especially on those dastardly saffy totes), holes in lining seams, cracked joins and many other faults on brand new bags, just out of the box.  Truth is that many of the saffiano superfakes are actually better made that Prada's own original product.

If you have actually spent any significant amount of time working in a Prada boutique you will have seen the same things, because most buyers are fussy enough to want to check out their bags in minute detail before handing over their $$$.  A week or two in the store as your vacation employment just doesn't count.


----------



## dangerouscurves

If I pay 2000  for a Prada bag, I don't expect it to last a life time but I expect it to have better quality than Michael Kors or Juicy Couture.


----------



## applecidered

dangerouscurves said:


> If I pay 2000  for a Prada bag, I don't expect it to last a life time but I expect it to have better quality than Michael Kors or Juicy Couture.


Yup. And so many saffiano MK bags out there. MK isn't known for leather vs. other American brands (Coach, Dooney, etc.)...


----------



## rambunctious

The thing to remember, everyone, is that the EU laws are such that a an item of clothing or bag or accesory can be 90 percent (that may be a slight exaggeration but I know it's a very high percentage) made in a non-EU country and, if the final "finishing" (this can be as little as sewing on a label) is done in the EU country, they can put the "Made in France" or Italy tag.


And "Made in Italy" doesn't mean what you necessarily think it does.  Houses subcontract out to smaller factories that aren't necessarily at EU standard for pay and employer safety.  There was already a scandal in England about that with the ASOS brand. And a really good French documentary about the mark-up on designer brands "Made in Italy", that are subcontracted out to people who work in "factory" conditions in garages and houses dotted throughout suburbs and villages, and not in the spotless factories with white-coated workers you see in the Youtube videos.

In a way, it's reassuring that Prada and Vuitton and others so clearly label where their stuff is made because it likely indicates that they have dedicated factories in each country, working to a standard.   They could very easily play the game I mention above.

And, it must be said, the quality issue is, in my opinion, one that's endemic to the luxury goods industry.  As the pieces become more popular and the demand goes up, they start cutting little corners everywhere that can add up to cluster**** when you buy the item.  This is seen in brands like Hermes and Goyard, even.   The prices keep going up because the amount of first quality leather and skins in the world is finite.  There is only ever so much.   But the quality decreases on the factory side.  Making workers produce more faster, lowering the quality inspection process, cutting back on the quality of glazes, coatings, findings, even thread.  

Our love for these products has lead to this situation.  The companies are afraid to limit their output because nearly all of them are publicly traded companies and have to show growth or suffer.  They did it to themselves and, in a way, we did it to ourselves.


----------



## Bijouxlady

Reading all these posts is why I keep hesitating on getting a Prada bag.


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

I was thinking about getting a Prada bag in the near future. I'm glad I read this first!


----------



## applecidered

I feel like there is a lot of negativity on this thread re: Prada quality. Sure, it's not "built to last", but can anyone say the same about other brands? If you wear any handbag daily, there is bound to be typical wear. My coworker's Hermes has corner wear! I say if you find a quality Prada you like that is made in Italy and you will wear on a regular basis, go for it. I have yet to find a handbag that is "built to last". Same can be said about a Rolls or a Ferrari :\


----------



## JustAgUrL

applecidered said:


> I feel like there is a lot of negativity on this thread re: Prada quality. Sure, it's not "built to last", but can anyone say the same about other brands? If you wear any handbag daily, there is bound to be typical wear. My coworker's Hermes has corner wear! I say if you find a quality Prada you like that is made in Italy and you will wear on a regular basis, go for it. I have yet to find a handbag that is "built to last". Same can be said about a Rolls or a Ferrari :\




My Prada that I bought in 1999 was totally built to last.. 

It was the Nylon Shopper tote and I carried that DAILY for 5 years straight...

I had a baby, so I carried EVERYTHING in that bag.... and 

then in 2005, I moved to Arizona, I carried it a LOT there, and even 
used to put rocks and crystals in it, when I went hiking.... 
and I mean like a pound or 2 of rocks and crystals.

that bag still looks BRAND NEW.

Not one loose stitch.... the lining is still in perfect condition, 
though it gets a little fuzzy in places.... the bag is bullet proof.

Same with my older Louis Vuittons... they are also built to last.


----------



## Pursejoy9

The only quality issues I have had with products are from Chanel, Hermes, and Manolo Blahnik. Within a few days of use each of these items I am talking about had serious problems. I own/owned LV, Prada, Gucci, Lomgchamp, Celine, etc and have had no issues. Same for other people I know with these products. Doesn't mean that there aren't products out there with defects, but the constant haggling over a tiny loose thread or something really minute is gettiing irritating. No bag is worth a month's or more or a little less wages unless it is made out of gold and hand done over the course of 160 hours ( a month of full time work- the price of many bags nowadays). But we buy them because we can, and we love them and it is totally irrational. Many products made out of plastic are more durable because plastic is strong (pipes are made out of plastic nowadays) but that doesn't mean it is what you want. When a brand starts to take advantage of its customers, like Chanel, with terrible quality for the money, then a trust has been broken and it is ridiculous. But if a bag is very good, and made out of natural materials, then it is really up to you to decide if you want to spend so much more above the "value" of the bag. Hopefully, although I doubt it, these companies are reading what is going on here.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Pursejoy9 said:


> The only quality issues I have had with products are from Chanel, Hermes, and Manolo Blahnik. Within a few days of use each of these items I am talking about had serious problems. I own/owned LV, Prada, Gucci, Lomgchamp, Celine, etc and have had no issues. Same for other people I know with these products. Doesn't mean that there aren't products out there with defects, but the constant haggling over a tiny loose thread or something really minute is gettiing irritating. No bag is worth a month's or more or a little less wages unless it is made out of gold and hand done over the course of 160 hours ( a month of full time work- the price of many bags nowadays). But we buy them because we can, and we love them and it is totally irrational. Many products made out of plastic are more durable because plastic is strong (pipes are made out of plastic nowadays) but that doesn't mean it is what you want. When a brand starts to take advantage of its customers, like Chanel, with terrible quality for the money, *then a trust has been broken *and it is ridiculous. But if a bag is very good, and made out of natural materials, then it is really up to you to decide if you want to spend so much more above the "value" of the bag. Hopefully, although I doubt it, these companies are reading what is going on here.





*That's the punchline to this story: Prada has totally broken the trust, confidence and loyalty of long time customers like myself.  Perhaps it's the newer customer to Prada that doesn't realize that Prada is laughing all the way to the bank, but there's plenty of us out there that do and we've gone shopping elsewhere. *


----------



## Prada Psycho

JustAgUrL said:


> My Prada that I bought in 1999 was totally built to last..
> 
> It was the Nylon Shopper tote and I carried that DAILY for 5 years straight...
> 
> I had a baby, so I carried EVERYTHING in that bag.... and
> 
> then in 2005, I moved to Arizona, I carried it a LOT there, and even
> used to put rocks and crystals in it, when I went hiking....
> and I mean like a pound or 2 of rocks and crystals.
> 
> that bag still looks BRAND NEW.
> 
> Not one loose stitch.... the lining is still in perfect condition,
> though it gets a little fuzzy in places.... the bag is bullet proof.
> 
> Same with my older Louis Vuittons... they are also built to last.



I'm right there with you, _*JustAgUrL*_!  I've got Pradas that have had the bejesus beaten out of them, but they still look new, especially my three nylon messengers.  I've taken mine to the beach, strawberry picking and yesterday I was out in the woods doing some photography with one of my nylon messengers.  I slung it all over, pitched it in the dirt and it just needed a quick wipe with damp cloth when I got home. Good as new!


----------



## applecidered

Pursejoy9 said:


> The only quality issues I have had with products are from Chanel, Hermes, and Manolo Blahnik. Within a few days of use each of these items I am talking about had serious problems. I own/owned LV, Prada, Gucci, Lomgchamp, Celine, etc and have had no issues. Same for other people I know with these products. Doesn't mean that there aren't products out there with defects, but the constant haggling over a tiny loose thread or something really minute is gettiing irritating. No bag is worth a month's or more or a little less wages unless it is made out of gold and hand done over the course of 160 hours ( a month of full time work- the price of many bags nowadays). But we buy them because we can, and we love them and it is totally irrational. Many products made out of plastic are more durable because plastic is strong (pipes are made out of plastic nowadays) but that doesn't mean it is what you want. When a brand starts to take advantage of its customers, like Chanel, with terrible quality for the money, then a trust has been broken and it is ridiculous. But if a bag is very good, and made out of natural materials, then it is really up to you to decide if you want to spend so much more above the "value" of the bag. Hopefully, although I doubt it, these companies are reading what is going on here.


I agree with you on those annoying threads when someone takes a picture and I don't see the "defect". Unless the purse is an iphone and made 100% from machines, there is going to be slight human variations! I get it, the first ding on a new car is painful, but I'm not gonna turn the car around back to the dealership if I see one little speck on the floor mat. This is how I feel about most of those threads... Come on, it's a purse, it's meant to be used.


----------



## Prada Psycho

applecidered said:


> I agree with you on those annoying threads when someone takes a picture and I don't see the "defect". Unless the purse is an iphone and made 100% from machines, there is going to be slight human variations! I get it, the first ding on a new car is painful, but I'm not gonna turn the car around back to the dealership if I see one little speck on the floor mat. This is how I feel about most of those threads... *Come on, it's a purse, it's meant to be used.*


----------



## poopsie

applecidered said:


> *I agree with you on those annoying threads when someone takes a picture and I don't see the "defect".* Unless the purse is an iphone and made 100% from machines, there is going to be slight human variations! I get it, the first ding on a new car is painful, but I'm not gonna turn the car around back to the dealership if I see one little speck on the floor mat. This is how I feel about most of those threads... Come on, it's a purse, it's meant to be used.







OMG ------------- THIS!!!!!

The only time I actually saw the flaw was the one where the handle had peeled. Otherwise I just can't fathom what the problem is......................other than some people are picky to the point of insanity.


----------



## liberty33r1b

JustAgUrL said:


> My Prada that I bought in 1999 was totally built to last..
> 
> It was the Nylon Shopper tote and I carried that DAILY for 5 years straight...
> 
> I had a baby, so I carried EVERYTHING in that bag.... and
> 
> then in 2005, I moved to Arizona, I carried it a LOT there, and even
> used to put rocks and crystals in it, when I went hiking....
> and I mean like a pound or 2 of rocks and crystals.
> 
> that bag still looks BRAND NEW.
> 
> Not one loose stitch.... the lining is still in perfect condition,
> though it gets a little fuzzy in places.... the bag is bullet proof.
> 
> Same with my older Louis Vuittons... they are also built to last.




and I bet that bag has a Made in Italy tag inside, right?  I wish they'd still manufacture all their bags exclusively in Italy...


----------



## fanki1983

I bought a men saffino leather messenger bag like 1.5 years ago, I prob use the bag like less than 10 times in total and recently I can see the position where the shoulder strap stitched with the bag has some yellowish sticky glue bits around there and the stitchings are loosening as well..

It is just a completely disappointment for a 2k bag and I didn't even to use the bag to carry heavy items at all.....  my 10 year old LV bag still looks like new and unbeatable....

Can I take it back to the Sydney Prada store and request this to get repaired for free?  They prob will tell me off and by saying its my fault - but then to me its to do with their poor built quality


----------



## vink

All the feedback kind of scare me off the brand. I feel like I don't want a Prada bag anymore.


----------



## missfiggy

fanki1983 said:


> I bought a men saffino leather messenger bag like 1.5 years ago, I prob use the bag like less than 10 times in total and recently I can see the position where the shoulder strap stitched with the bag has some yellowish sticky glue bits around there and the stitchings are loosening as well..
> 
> It is just a completely disappointment for a 2k bag and I didn't even to use the bag to carry heavy items at all.....  my 10 year old LV bag still looks like new and unbeatable....
> 
> Can I take it back to the Sydney Prada store and request this to get repaired for free?  They prob will tell me off and by saying its my fault - but then to me its to do with their poor built quality


 

ABSOLUTELY - TAKE IT BACK.  A leather bag costing over $2k should be able to handle armageddon and the apocalypse all in one without stitching coming apart.  And don't let them bluff you that it's your fault.  It's ANOTHER example of Prada's HORRENDOUSLY POOR quality control and sloppy workmanship, evident over the last 5 years.  Far too many complaints about their saffiano items in all styles.


----------



## jess236

I just bought a saffiano continental flap wallet and found the teeny tiny label that said 'Made in India".  I was shocked and thought I had bought a fake. This is what brought me to this thread. I have to admit I am very disappointed even though I love the design of the wallet.  At least I hope there is no difference between the wallets made in Italy and the wallets made in India. Does anyone know?


----------



## quackedup

Made in Italy Prada arent really that much better anyways... not for what i had purchased (not a big prada fan anyways)
I purchased a flame clutch a few years back and it is labeled made in italy but the stitching was crooked and jagged, not smooth lines around the shapes.

More important would be their quality control and the standards they uphold and expect from the factories...
Even Made in China Kenzo has better quality control and is priced accordingly


----------



## mimicry26

bagaholic29 said:


> I recently bought a Prada bag with only the number tag "173" and no Made in China or Made in Italy black tag attached. Would anyone know what that means and where is it made?



Hi mine too
have the number tag 173
but no Made in tag

May i know the model of your bag and where was it purchase?
Mine is BL0912 bought at prada outlet


----------



## Sweedie

quackedup said:


> Made in Italy Prada arent really that much better anyways... not for what i had purchased (not a big prada fan anyways)
> I purchased a flame clutch a few years back and it is labeled made in italy but the stitching was crooked and jagged, not smooth lines around the shapes.
> 
> More important would be their quality control and the standards they uphold and expect from the factories...
> Even Made in China Kenzo has better quality control and is priced accordingly



"Made in Italy" is a joke nowadays. The Chinese sweatshops in Prato, Italy, are notorious. Whether Prada uses Chinese workers in Italy, I have no idea. However, I know someone in the fashion industry in Italy who told me that Prada has their clothing made in Morocco. However, the laws are so lax about the "made in" label that, if the products are finished in Italy, then they are "made in Italy." Customers are being duped into paying thousands of dollars for much the same product that they could get for much less with a different label. Do a search online about made in Italy and Chinese workshops in Italy. It is an eye-opener. Aside from that, the quality of "luxury" products has gone downhill. The silk scarves and leather handbags I bought decades ago are so much better quality that what you get now and I didn't pay an arm and a leg for those products.


----------



## Kind44

Prada Psycho said:


> If you laid eyes on a tag that  said "Made in Italy" it was definitely made in Italy.  The rules of international commerce (as I understand them, anyway) require placing the country of manufacture tags in everything now.  Doesn't matter what the item is or the company.
> 
> Also, it's not just the suede lined bags.  Some of them are made in Italy.  The only way anyone can tell with 100% certainty is to look for the "Made in [wherever]" tag.  Don't assume because it says "Prada Milano" on either the outside or inside metal/leather tags that it's made in Italy.
> 
> Good example:  I recently ordered a Lancel bag. Clearly stamped  "Lancel Paris" on the outside label and inside label.  All the information that came with it talked about how wonderful Paris was and how special this _French _company is.  I pull the lining out, lo and behold: MADE IN CHINA.  I did some research on that one and sure enough, this dyed in the wool French company has been farming out their bags for manufacture to China the past several years.
> 
> I'm done with the whole thing.   I've sold all but two of my older leather Pradas and my three nylon Pradas.  The only new bags I'm buying now are Cole Haan, Michael Kors and bags that I know for fact are made in China or Indonesia, etc without having to rifle through the bag looking for "made in" tags.  They are also priced accordingly. This is what bites about Prada sneaking the Made in China bags into their higher end bags: the prices are no different than the bags made in Italy.  If I buy an Italian bag, by gawd, I want it MADE in Italy. If it's a French bag, I want it MADE in France.
> 
> Rant over.....


I absolutely agree. I have been offered very good almost new Lancel French Flirt bag at a reasonable but still not cheap price. Everything is great, also the color is right, but I have just noticed the tag China in . Now I am not quite sure anymore whether I still want it. Thay are so pointing out being French that I am really disappointed about that. BTW, some shops however state Made in Italy for this model. So I think I will drop it. Anybody got a suggestion?


----------



## sassification

Are there still made in Italy and factory tags from prada's new nylon backpacks?


----------



## rockstudaddict

Kind44 said:


> I absolutely agree. I have been offered very good almost new Lancel French Flirt bag at a reasonable but still not cheap price. Everything is great, also the color is right, but I have just noticed the tag China in . Now I am not quite sure anymore whether I still want it. Thay are so pointing out being French that I am really disappointed about that. BTW, some shops however state Made in Italy for this model. So I think I will drop it. Anybody got a suggestion?


as said above the laws are lax so the items are produced in cheaper countries like china and it would still say made in italy. especially prada is know for doing so. also pradas production varies much from factory to factory so authenticators have a hard job following and sometimes declare authentic items as fake as they are not aware of the differencies


----------



## Prada Psycho

rockstudaddict said:


> as said above the laws are lax so the items are produced in cheaper countries like china and it would still say made in italy. especially prada is know for doing so. also pradas production varies much from factory to factory_* so authenticators have a hard job following and sometimes declare authentic items as fake as they are not aware of the differencies*_



Well. That's good to know.  Didn't realize that @missfiggy @Bratty1919 and myself were so naive and uninformed.


----------



## Bratty1919

rockstudaddict said:


> as said above the laws are lax so the items are produced in cheaper countries like china and it would still say made in italy. especially prada is know for doing so. also pradas production varies much from factory to factory so authenticators have a hard job following and sometimes declare authentic items as fake as they are not aware of the differencies



I'm sorry, whomest TF are you?


----------



## missfiggy

rockstudaddict said:


> as said above the laws are lax so the items are produced in cheaper countries like china and it would still say made in italy. especially prada is know for doing so. also pradas production varies much from factory to factory so authenticators have a hard job following and sometimes declare authentic items as fake as they are not aware of the *differencies*


Perhaps you could bring your superior knowledge and experience to the Authenticate This Prada thread.

Obviously the combined 90odd years of experience there is not enough.

Your 8 posts indicate a hidden wealth of knowledge.  Please share.


----------



## missfiggy

missfiggy said:


> Perhaps you could bring your superior knowledge and experience to the Authenticate This Prada thread.
> 
> Obviously the combined 90odd years of experience there is not enough.
> 
> Your 8 posts indicate a hidden wealth of knowledge.  Please share.


still here


----------

